# Wool is NOT itchy!



## AmyKnits

I have been on several threads recently where members have asked for help in trying to soften acrylic yarns. Acrylic yarns are made from plastic. The plastic is extruded through a machine to produce the yarn. It is made from the same material as your Tupperware bowl. Can you soften your Tupperware bowl? No. You can melt it to change it's shape... but it will not soften no matter what is applied to it... it is non-porous. 

The only thing that applying hair conditioner or fabric softener to the acrylic will do is to "coat" the acrylic with a greasy film..... just like when you store greasy food in Tupperware and don't wash it very well.... there is a greasy film.... it may make the acrylic FEEL a bit softer, but will be exactly the same when washed again.

You can put the acrylic into the dryer which will gently "melt" the acrylic... this will result in pilling and somewhat altering the look of your work and your stitches. Some people "kill" their acrylics to make them soft, but that results in SEVERELY changing the look of your knitting... flattening out your entire project... this is a great technique for a few unique projects, but for most of our hand knitting... this is not recommended.

Wool IS porous... it will absorb water and other products specifically put into wool washes to make them softer and softer with each washing. Most quality wool washes instruct you NOT to rinse the product out of the garment.... this will ensure that the added ingredients to replenish the softness of the wool stays in the wool. Even if your wool starts out soft, it will get softer and softer with each washing.

Many knitters insist they don't use wool yarns because they are too scratchy. Another reason for not using wool is because they don't want to hand wash their garments.

I have severe allergies and have very sensitive skin. I have been on several threads discussing the fact that not only some fibers bother my skin, but also many dyes in certain fibers. Wool is porous and will accept dyes very easily... therefore, most often.... considerably less dye is used in producing wool yarns.

I have only been knitting for two years, but have not YET found any wool I have purchased to feel "scratchy" in the least.

I wonder if some knitters swear wool is "itchy" when the last time it was they purchased or knitted with wool is..... YES, my Grandmother's knits WERE itchy..... but that was many, many moons ago.

There have been so many advances in technology that wool can really no longer be known as either "itchy" or hand wash only. Superwash wools are made by either removing the scales from the wool, which renders it incapable of felting. It also removes the scales which are likely to cause itching. The second method for rendering wools superwash is manufacturers applying a light coating to the yarn to prevent it from felting AND protects your skin from feeling the "itchy" scales. This light coating allows the wool to maintain it's breathability and absorbency... your wool will still behave as wool.

I have used superwash wools for so many baby items that I can no longer count. I use wool for socks, mittens, hats and garments consistently.

I have only been knitting for over two years, but I have not yet found ANY wool that I have purchased to be like the "old" itchy wool that some of us grew up with.

There are so many advantages to using wool.... your work will have a wonderful drape AND knit up properly as most patterns are knitted with wools or wool blends. Wool is naturally moisture-wicking... allowing your skin to breathe naturally. A wool sweater will allow your body to regulate it's temperature naturally... keeping you warm AND allowing extra heat to escape. Wool is naturally fire retardant... great for baby blankets and sleeping items. Wool is classic... the look and feel of real wool simply cannot be replicated by machines manufacturing artificial wool "replicas". 

I could go on and on about the beauty and softness of wool, but a photo says a thousand words. Since I started knitting, I have purchased some "favorites".... I have knitted with these wools, washed and worn and have felt heavenly and worked up wonderfully.

If you THINK wool is "itchy", you haven't purchased wool in a while or are buying the wrong kinds. If you believe wool isn't easy care, you should check out the superwash wools.

I certainly hope those who keep stating wool is "itchy" or I need my items to be "easy care" give some of these wonderful knitting products a try.... I promise... you won't be disappointed.

I am on a mission to learn all I can about all types of fibers used for knitting.... Which work best for which items, how they drape, how they wash, how they are dyed. I have found that wool is my favorite fiber to work with... by far. I hope that some of you have learned a bit about wool from this post and will give some of the MANY wonderful wool products a try.


----------



## KittiPaws

Thank you for that! I've only used acrylic and cotton yarn, but have recently gotten a skein of superwash wool from Knit Picks because it was free. I've been a little leery of using it, but your post makes me feel better about it. Now I'm not so nervous about wool. I'd really like to embrace it! With the blistering winters we get here in Wisconsin, it would be perfect for earwarmers, hats and scarves.


----------



## mwatpon

Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.


----------



## aljellie

The most amazing thing I learned from your post (since I am already a fan of wool, both superwash and the kind that must be hand washed) is that you have only been knitting for 2 years. Amy, your work is so beautiful and professional looking. You have a natural talent that is enviable. I have a sweater that my beloved grandmother made me for ice skating when I was 9 years old. I am now 71, but have kept the sweater as a precious link with Grandma. It is also a reminder of how harsh and itchy the old wool of the 1950s was. They sure have improved the product over that long stretch of time. I too am a fan of super wash wool for all baby items. It helps babies better regulate their body temperature which is an ability that takes a while for infants to develop. So keep on learning and keep on teaching the rest of us because you are awfully good at your relatively new hobby.
Ellie


----------



## kikifields

I always look forward to your posts, Amy.
No question about what a SSK means, what yarn should be used, etc., etc., etc.
Love Cascade, also.
With wool, I truly believe you get what you pay for.


----------



## AmyKnits

KittiPaws said:


> Thank you for that! I've only used acrylic and cotton yarn, but have recently gotten a skein of superwash wool from Knit Picks because it was free. I've been a little leery of using it, but your post makes me feel better about it. Now I'm not so nervous about wool. I'd really like to embrace it! With the blistering winters we get here in Wisconsin, it would be perfect for earwarmers, hats and scarves.


I find that there are a great many misconceptions regarding fibers.. especially wool....

I hear the same concerns over and over and wanted to share that in my experience, wool is so soft and wonderful to work with.


----------



## AmyKnits

mwatpon said:


> Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.


I find that on MANY, MANY posts, knitters make comments about all types of fibers that simply are untrue or "older information".

As I said.... I am VERY interested in learning about ALL types of fibers from acrylic to wool to cotton and everything in between.

The most important is that we are all knitting with all the "facts" about these fibers so that we can make the best decision for what we are knitting.

I honestly do not see how dispelling common concerns about fibers and some of the comments and concerns that are made here every day can be taken as causing conflict.


----------



## mavies

We are all better for people like Amy who cares enough to share what she learns with others. Now is she could just tell us about the SPF, which another member posted earlier today!!!


----------



## DonnieK

While all of this is true, there are some of us who knit for hospitals and they specifically state "no wool or other types of animal fibers will be accepted for baby items". I have never completely understood, but, hey, their hospital, their way, or quit knitting for the babies who need the things we make. I could try to educate them but it is very hard to educate someone when they have their "policies" in place and know absolutely nothing about yarns or fibers and don't care to learn. So I use 100% cotton or cotton blend or bamboo for the gowns and things that I make. Plus most of my yarns are donated to me and I get lots and lots of Red Heart Super Saver. I have knitted with that for years and washed and dried afghans made for it for years and years and have never had a pilling problem with it and it does get softer and softer as it is used and washed. And, another thing about acrylics is that it is not always needing to be blocked as some other yarns do. And, I never look a gift horse in the mouth. The people I knit for are not so picky about what I make and they are just happy to have a cover on their heads or around their shoulders or over their legs. I am not taking offense at what you say about your wools and agree to a certain extent but when you are making things for people who are not going to be washing them often or are going to put them into commercial washers and dryers, it is best to use acrylic yarns whether they pill or not. When knitting for charity, it is entirely different than knitting for yourself, special friends, or family. It is not because we are too lazy to hand wash the items. I think you are lumping us all into one big pot and circumstances sometimes take preference over desires.


----------



## AmyKnits

DonnieK said:


> While all of this is true, there are some of us who knit for hospitals and they specifically state "no wool or other types of animal fibers will be accepted for baby items". I have never completely understood, but, hey, their hospital, their way, or quit knitting for the babies who need the things we make. I could try to educate them but it is very hard to educate someone when they have their "policies" in place and know absolutely nothing about yarns or fibers and don't care to learn. So I use 100% cotton or cotton blend or bamboo for the gowns and things that I make. Plus most of my yarns are donated to me and I get lots and lots of Red Heart Super Saver. I have knitted with that for years and washed and dried afghans made for it for years and years and have never had a pilling problem with it and it does get softer and softer as it is used and washed. And, another thing about acrylics is that it is not always needing to be blocked as some other yarns do. And, I never look a gift horse in the mouth. The people I knit for are not so picky about what I make and they are just happy to have a cover on their heads or around their shoulders or over their legs. I am not taking offense at what you say about your wools and agree to a certain extent but when you are making things for people who are not going to be washing them often or are going to put them into commercial washers and dryers, it is best to use acrylic yarns whether they pill or not. When knitting for charity, it is entirely different than knitting for yourself, special friends, or family. It is not because we are too lazy to hand wash the items. I think you are lumping us all into one big pot and circumstances sometimes take preference over desires.


Hi Donnie, My main reason for posting this information is to share some of my recent research.

Of course the best choice is often cotton, blends or acrylics. There is nothing wrong with ANY fiber.... however, I constantly hear members saying they don't knit with wool because they don't want to hand wash and it is too itchy.

Of course, our work dictates what we knit... MANY charities ask for acrylic... in many cases, acrylic IS the right choice.... I just think many THINK it is the ONLY washable alternative....

Just some information and food for thought. No ONE fiber is perfect for every person or every project... it is about choosing the best fibers for our own individual needs.

Personally, I will knit with ANY fiber.... and have been experimenting with everything I can find... from Alpaca to mink to acrylic to wool, blends and everything in between!

I am not "knocking" ANY fibers or ANY choices... we all make choices based on what we are knitting and who we are knitting for.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karchy

i understand wool is lovely and very soft and has come on leaps and bounds from my grandmother's day, but that doesn't mean that everyone can use it. 

Myself and one of my daughters are allergic to wool, even the tiniest amount causes us problems, so unfortunatly we HAVE to use man made fibres, there is also the question of cost. Many people just cannot afford to buy pure wool or even a mixed wool blend. I know here in the UK when i go to the local yarn store, wool and wool blends are far more expensive than acrylic yarn. I do occasionally splash out on some other fibres but being on an extremely limited budget i can't afford to do that very often. 
I also love to knit with cotton yarn, and have managed to find some inexpensive cotton yarn online. But it all depends on the project as to what i actually use, ie a facecloth would be done with cotton anything larger would be done with acrylic. 

As for acrylic not being soft, personally i have yet to find an acrylic yarn that i have used that hasn't been soft. I use it to make all sorts of different items and have never once had a problem with any of the yarn i have used. 

You also have to remember even with the best of intentions, sometimes the written word doesn't come across as you are intending and sometimes posts like this one can appear to be "bashing" those of us who like to use acrylic yarn. (even tho that's not what you're trying to do)


----------



## AmyKnits

Magsrobby said:


> i understand wool is lovely and very soft and has come on leaps and bounds from my grandmother's day, but that doesn't mean that everyone can use it.
> 
> Myself and one of my daughters are allergic to wool, even the tiniest amount causes us problems, so unfortunatly we HAVE to use man made fibres, there is also the question of cost. Many people just cannot afford to buy pure wool or even a mixed wool blend. I know here in the UK when i go to the local yarn store, wool and wool blends are far more expensive than acrylic yarn. I do occasionally splash out on some other fibres but being on an extremely limited budget i can't afford to do that very often.
> I also love to knit with cotton yarn, and have managed to find some inexpensive cotton yarn online. But it all depends on the project as to what i actually use, ie a facecloth would be done with cotton anything larger would be done with acrylic.
> 
> As for acrylic not being soft, personally i have yet to find an acrylic yarn that i have used that hasn't been soft. I use it to make all sorts of different items and have never once had a problem with any of the yarn i have used.
> 
> You also have to remember even with the best of intentions, sometimes the written word doesn't come across as you are intending and sometimes posts like this one can appear to be "bashing" those of us who like to use acrylic yarn. (even tho that's not what you're trying to do)


I know of a lot of people with allergies who are limited to what they can knit with.... myself included.

This information is to inform those that think they are limited because of "function and feel" of wool may be misinformed.

Of course cost is a factor, allergies, charities, and many other factors dictate what we knit with... as well as the projects we are making.

I am aware that there are MANY soft acrylic yarns. The fact of this post is to explain the properties of acrylics and how they work and are made.....Three posts were made in the past couple weeks on softening acrylics and there were so many false statements made it is clear that I wanted to do more research and share.

These are simple FACTS about two types of fibers I have found that MANY people do not understand the properties of... facts should never be construed as "bashing" simply informing.

I am not making negative comments about ANY fibers. Nor do I think everyone should be knitting with wool just because I like it for much of my work. I have simply done a lot of research that directly disputes a great many comments made every day.


----------



## DonnieK

I meant no offense to you Amy. And, please don't jump on Amy because the information that she has put here is correct in this day and time. Just as acrylics have changed since the 50's so has wool. Acrylics used to be "Orlon" and that stuff was awful. I had forgotten how bad it was until I purchased what I thought was going to be one heck of a beautiful afghan for a Christmas present, and I started out got about 4 rows into that mess and gave it up. I gave it away to a lady who said she would use it anyway, so I let her have it. I am definitely no yarn snob, but snob I will become about Orlon, now you want to talk Tupperware, that yarn was as close as you could get. That is how stiff it was. And, of course it had aged some but unlike fine sipping whiskey that yarn does not get better with age. Keep teaching us Amy, but guess you must always start with "I mean no offense".....................


----------



## mollyannhad

I have found that knitting mittens with acrylic is a bad mistake. Sure they look good, but you get them wet and your fingers freeze! Now WOOL wont work that way. It is very warm even if wet. You dont freeze your fingers. And as for it being itchy--your hands are tough so it wouldn't matter! I have found that wool really does get softer with use!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mwatpon said:


> Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.


Is someone twisting your arm to force you to read and comment on this topic?? Perhaps 'tis you who has problems!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz

Thanks for the information  I appreciate it.


----------



## inishowen

Acrylics can be beautifully soft. I knit with them a lot. I have wool in my stash, and don't know how old it is, but it is certainly of the scratchy variety. I've been knitting since I was a child, 50 years ago, so I think I know my yarns.


----------



## AmyKnits

inishowen said:


> Acrylics can be beautifully soft. I knit with them a lot. I have wool in my stash, and don't know how old it is, but it is certainly of the scratchy variety. I've been knitting since I was a child, 50 years ago, so I think I know my yarns.


Acrylics CAN be very soft, however if I had a dime for every time "use conditioner or fabric softener to soften your scratchy acrylic" was posted, I would be a very rich woman!

I realize that comparing acrylic to Tupperware MAY be a little off-putting, but many people don't understand the difference between fibers. I knit with acrylics as well, but realize what they can and cannot do.

Several times per week, a member is told to wet block an acrylic item. I try and explain that acrylic is like a plastic cup... When it gets wet and dries, it is exactly the same. Natural fibers are like a paper plate... Get that wet and let it dry and it will be very different.

I had a member tell me last week that "I have been knitting with acrylic for 40 years and acrylic is NOT plastic! I have no idea what she thought it was made from all these years... Not everyone is like you and is as aware of the particular properties of the fibers they use.


----------



## AmyKnits

Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz said:


> Thanks for the information  I appreciate it.


Next up is to figure out the difference between mercerized, organic, gassed and Pima cottons... I know relatively little about cottons, how they are produced and the advantages and disadvantages of the many types available! :roll:

I freely admit that I have tried several cottons to see how they behave, but I really haven't educated myself on the differences.... Yet.


----------



## nancyo44

Jessica-Jean said:


> Is someone twisting your arm to force you to read and comment on this topic?? Perhaps 'tis you who has problems!


Amen. I love to read Amy's posts. She obviously puts time and effort into everything she writes and the pictures are an added bonus. I hope to someday be as computer literate as she is. You don't have to agree with every opinion on this forum, but that's what a forum is about-a variety of opinions. Jessica-Jean, I love reading your posts also!


----------



## gerryga

I personally appreciate all the research you have obviously put into this topic and that you took the time to share it with fellow knitters. I just hope when I need to access it I can find it in my files. I would also like to comment that for such a new knitter you do beautiful work and I always enjoy your comments.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

AmyKnits said:


> Next up is to figure out the difference between mercerized, organic, gassed and Pima cottons... I know relatively little about cottons, how they are produced and the advantages and disadvantages of the many types available! :roll:
> 
> I freely admit that I have tried several cottons to see how they behave, but I really haven't educated myself on the differences.... Yet.


From one discussion or another, I received this message:

From: [email protected]
Date: Tue, 19 Nov 2002 11:43:20 EST
Subject: Re: THE UGLY PLANT, COTTON

This is one of the nasty truths about cotton. It uses tons of fertilizer to grow (made from oil using electricity), tons of pesticide to survive (made from oil and electricity) and it grows best where the boles never get wet (in a desert). This last part requires the transportation of millions of gallons of water from where it falls to where cotton grows. The water is pumped with electricity and petroleum products (gasoline). Prior to harvest it must be defoliated (visions of Viet Nam) so the machines can suck off the boles. Then, the fields are burned to clear and kill pests (and birds and etc.). This results in air pollution over tracts of desert otherwise untouched.

The pesticides contaminate the water supply, kill off the wild life and poison us (at the least). The excess fertilizer drains off to pollute the rivers, streams and underground water. In addition the plants deplete the structure of the ground (in GA if you don't care what someone does with a piece of land you say "you can grow cotton on it if you want"). No other natural or man made fiber requires as much energy as cotton per pound.

Then, there is the power required to gin out the seeds, card and bail the cotton. The dye process requires petrochemicals and results in tons of pollution. In addition, the intense labor required to grow cotton was almost single handedly responsible for the institution of slavery surviving in the USA as late as it did.

Other than that, cotton is a fine fiber.. People frequently fail to consider what things REALLY cost. It is much less polluting to make a ton of nylon or acrylic directly from petrochemicals and electricity than grow a ton of cotton (costs less too).

Regards,
Ed II


----------



## Ashenlachie

Thankyou Amy for that info. My opinion is that you can NEVER have enough info about anything, for or against. Very informative on the "process" of softening wool.
I think today's wools are marvelous & very exciting to work with.
I loved reading your preference list also. Thanks again.

Jessica Jean, your ability to state a truth is refreshing & open.


----------



## mopgenorth

AmyKnits said:


> Next up is to figure out the difference between mercerized, organic, gassed and Pima cottons... I know relatively little about cottons, how they are produced and the advantages and disadvantages of the many types available! :roll:


The differences are simple:

Mercerized cotton: The modern production method for mercerized cotton, also known as "pearl" cotton, gives cotton thread (or cotton-covered thread with a polyester core) a sodium hydroxide bath that is then neutralized with an acid bath. This treatment increases luster, strength, affinity to dye, resistance to mildew, but, on the other hand, increases its affinity to lint.

Organic Cotton: Organic cotton is generally understood as cotton and is grown in subtropical countries such as Turkey, China, USA from non genetically modified plants, that is to be grown without the use of any synthetic agricultural chemicals such as fertilizers or pesticides.[1] Its production also promotes and enhances biodiversity and biological cycles.[2] In the United States cotton plantations must also meet the requirements enforced by the National Organic Program (NOP), from the USDA, in order to be considered organic. This institution determines the allowed practices for pest control, growing, fertilizing, and handling of organic crops.[3][4] As of 2007, 265,517 bales of organic cotton were produced in 24 countries and worldwide production was growing at a rate of more than 50% per year

Gassed cotton:Mercerization alters the chemical structure of the cotton fiber. The structure of the fiber inter-converts from alpha-cellulose to a thermodynamically more favorable beta-cellulose polymorph. Mercerizing results in the swelling of the cell wall of the cotton fiber. This causes increase in the surface area and reflectance, and gives the fiber a softer feel. An optional last step in the process is passing the thread over an open flame; this incinerates stray fibers, improving the fabric's appearance. This is known as "gassing the thread" due to the gas burner that is typically used.

Pima Cotton: Pima cotton, also called extra long staple (ELS), is a type of cotton grown primarily in Peru, the southwestern United States and Australia. It is considered to be one of the superior blends of cotton and is extremely durable and absorbent. This type of cotton is named after the Pima, a group of American Indians who first cultivated the plant in the U.S., but the cotton's origins are its cultivation in Peru. Unlike the more common upland cotton, which is of the species Gossypium hirsutum, pima cotton is of the Gossypium barbadense species.

Egyptian Cotton: Cotton from Egyptian fibers is more breathable and becomes softer over time with use. It produces less lint and will not pill. This high-quality fiber is long and narrower than other cottons, allowing thread counts of up to 1,000 per square inch. This provides a lighter weight and extremely strong, long-lasting durability.


----------



## AmyKnits

Well, Jessica-Jean....that appears to shoot the common idea that cottons are better for our environment! Clearly it sounds as if acrylics are a better choice for being "green"... I hadn't even done research on THAT subject!

I just watched a video a member posted from Red Heart on how their acrylics are produced... Very interesting to see.... I think it was over in Links and Resources... Worth watching if just for the "this is cool" factor.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197190-1.html


----------



## AmyKnits

mopgenorth said:


> The differences are simple:
> 
> Mercerized cotton: The modern production method for mercerized cotton, also known as "pearl" cotton, gives cotton thread (or cotton-covered thread with a polyester core) a sodium hydroxide bath that is then neutralized with an acid bath. This treatment increases luster, strength, affinity to dye, resistance to mildew, but, on the other hand, increases its affinity to lint.
> 
> Organic Cotton: Organic cotton is generally understood as cotton and is grown in subtropical countries such as Turkey, China, USA from non genetically modified plants, that is to be grown without the use of any synthetic agricultural chemicals such as fertilizers or pesticides.[1] Its production also promotes and enhances biodiversity and biological cycles.[2] In the United States cotton plantations must also meet the requirements enforced by the National Organic Program (NOP), from the USDA, in order to be considered organic. This institution determines the allowed practices for pest control, growing, fertilizing, and handling of organic crops.[3][4] As of 2007, 265,517 bales of organic cotton were produced in 24 countries and worldwide production was growing at a rate of more than 50% per year
> 
> Gassed cotton:Mercerization alters the chemical structure of the cotton fiber. The structure of the fiber inter-converts from alpha-cellulose to a thermodynamically more favorable beta-cellulose polymorph. Mercerizing results in the swelling of the cell wall of the cotton fiber. This causes increase in the surface area and reflectance, and gives the fiber a softer feel. An optional last step in the process is passing the thread over an open flame; this incinerates stray fibers, improving the fabric's appearance. This is known as "gassing the thread" due to the gas burner that is typically used.
> 
> Pima Cotton: Pima cotton, also called extra long staple (ELS), is a type of cotton grown primarily in Peru, the southwestern United States and Australia. It is considered to be one of the superior blends of cotton and is extremely durable and absorbent. This type of cotton is named after the Pima, a group of American Indians who first cultivated the plant in the U.S., but the cotton's origins are its cultivation in Peru. Unlike the more common upland cotton, which is of the species Gossypium hirsutum, pima cotton is of the Gossypium barbadense species.
> 
> Egyptian Cotton: Cotton from Egyptian fibers is more breathable and becomes softer over time with use. It produces less lint and will not pill. This high-quality fiber is long and narrower than other cottons, allowing thread counts of up to 1,000 per square inch. This provides a lighter weight and extremely strong, long-lasting durability.


Thank you.... research done... now I can take a nap instead! Giggle, giggle.


----------



## BBatten17

AmyKnits said:


> Well, Jessica-Jean....that appears to shoot the common idea that cottons are better for our environment! Clearly it sounds as if acrylics are a better choice for being "green"... I hadn't even done research on THAT subject!
> 
> I just watched a video a member posted from Red Heart on how their acrylics are produced... Very interesting to see.... I think it was over in Links and Resources... Worth watching if just for the "this is cool" factor.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197190-1.html


That was me, I put it under "Main". I probably should have put it in Links and Resources, didn't think of that. Perhaps Admin will move it where it belongs.


----------



## AmyKnits

BBatten17 said:


> That was me, I put it under "Main". I probably should have put it in Links and Resources, didn't think of that. Perhaps Admin will move it where it belongs.


I was just heading over to your topic to let you know I "used" it over here! Thanks for posting... especially for us "fiber newbies"!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sherry1

Thanks Amy...we sure have come a long way with fiber since I started knitting. At that time there were synthetics..not necessarily acrylic, and wool. It was the hand wash variety only. Now the choices are amazing!

Everyone should use what they like and is appropriate to how it will be used.


----------



## iShirl

Thanks Amy (very interesting) and thanks for all the appropriate replies to this subject. I, too, work for charity and have "orders" to knit or crochet in acrylic. I have come to the conclusion that those orders are probably out of date but I still use acrylic.

I did once have opportunity to knit with wool and it was _ heavenly_!! Maybe I'll start making lapghans for the hospital now in one of your pic's Amy, like a blend. After all, in a wheelchair, it won't touch bare skin and can take washing..

Thirdly, irritating or insulting remarks are out of place here. Members have the right to read and enjoy all information. Things may have been addressed many times but we don't always see these strings.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mopgenorth said:


> The differences are simple: ...


Could you please provide the link from which your quoted information comes?


----------



## SweetPandora

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you.... research done... now I can take a nap instead! Giggle, giggle.


Nap? There is not time to nap! not when there is yarn to play with 

I always wondered what mercerized cotton was, and I recently read about it, so I had that subject matter down. I had yet to research to find all the information that was presented, and I do appreciate it!


----------



## misellen

mwatpon said:


> Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.


Leave her be. Amy has every right to start a threat expressing her objections to acrylic and her love of wool. Whether we agree with her or not, she has a right to her opinion. I applaud her for starting a thread for something that she feels strongly about.

I don't necessarily agree because I love my acrylic, but, as I said, she has every right to start a thread and express her opinion.


----------



## misellen

mwatpon said:


> Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.


Leave her be. Amy has every right to start a threat expressing her objections to acrylic and her love of wool. Whether we agree with her or not, she has a right to her opinion. I applaud her for starting a thread for something that she feels strongly about.

I don't necessarily agree because I love my acrylic, but, as I said, she has every right to start a thread and express her opinion.

You don't have to read it if you don't want to.


----------



## AmyKnits

misellen said:


> Leave her be. Amy has every right to start a threat expressing her objections to acrylic and her love of wool. Whether we agree with her or not, she has a right to her opinion. I applaud her for starting a thread for something that she feels strongly about.
> 
> I don't necessarily agree because I love my acrylic, but, as I said, she has every right to start a thread and express her opinion.
> 
> You don't have to read it if you don't want to.


I hope I am not misunderstood.. I don't necessarily object to acrylics. I use them myself. I simply wish to clarify the differences.

People make comments on KP every day saying they knit with acrylics because they don't hand wash or they find wool itchy.

There ARE reasons to choose acrylic for some projects.... However there are some REAL advantages to using wool. Superwash wools are JUST as easy care as acrylics, but are ALSO breathable, naturally fire retardant, naturally moisture-wicking and have a much different look, drape and feel for a knitted garment.

You cannot soften acrylic without heat which causes altering of your knitting ...you can soften wool because wool will absorb conditioners.


----------



## misellen

AmyKnits said:


> I hope I am not misunderstood.. I don't necessarily object to acrylics. I use them myself. I simply wish to clarify the differences.
> 
> People make comments on KP every day saying they knit with acrylics because they don't hand wash or they find wool itchy.
> 
> There ARE reasons to choose acrylic for some projects.... However there are some REAL advantages to using wool. Superwash wools are JUST as easy care as acrylics, but are ALSO breathable, naturally fire retardant, naturally moisture-wicking and have a much different look, drape and feel for a knitted garment.
> 
> You cannot soften acrylic without heat which causes altering of your knitting ...you can soften wool because wool will absorb conditioners.


Amy, I better understand you after reading some of these posts. I happen to like acrylic but I am choosy about what acrylic I use. If it does not feel soft before I start knitting, I don't use it. I finished a small piece with some super saver and I thought my hands would be blistered before I was done. I threw the rest of the skein away. I don't know if rough, hard acrylic can be softened, and I don't care to try. There is too much nice soft acrylic for me to use. I also like a lot of wool, unfortunately, the wool I like is out of my price range so I don't often use it.

As far as wash-ability, I hand wash most of my clothing and all of my knits no matter what the content. My sister once asked me why my clothing lasted so much longer than hers (as she transferred from the washer to the dryer). I explained how I laundered my clothes and she never mentioned it again. LOL

As I said already, I don't dislike wool, I just like acrylic.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

Wool is my favorite fiber, too.

Before you go on to studying another fiber, there's a lot more to learn about wool. Most mills won't tell you the breed of the sheep (they just label it "wool"), but there are many different breeds of sheep, and all of them have different characteristics in their wool. 

See if you can find a spinner in your area. They can probably tell you a lot about wool and different sheep breeds. Did you know that there are various breeds of merino sheep? They all have fine wool, but there are differences. And there are some sheep that have very coarse wool, which WOULD be very scratchy.

I once spun some yarn from a Spelsau sheep. That's a breed of sheep with a double coat. In other words, it has a fine, short, crimpy undercoat (in this case, a very light grey), and a course, long outer coat (in this case black). It felt very rough while I was spinning it. Actually, I spun it at some demonstrations at museums and other public events, and I found out later that spectators thought I was spinning steel wool.

I knitted it into a hood, just a little large, and spritzed it with water and gave it a spin in the dryer, checking every 5 minutes and respraying as needed until I liked it.

The undercoat felted, making a windproof hood. The outer coat fluffed up and made a black, mohair-like halo above the light grey. It turned out soft, windproof, warm, and drop-dead gorgeous!

I have a similar fleece that I still have to wash and spin that's from a Norwegian short-tail sheep named Daisy.

Most people are amazed by spinners, because they'll ask if a finished project is wool, and the spinner/knitter tells them not only the breed of the sheep, but the name of the particular sheep the wool came from.


----------



## SweetPandora

Thank you, Amy, for doing such extensive research, and for taking the time to post. I would also like to thank you for posting pictures of your creation with the Rose Petals yarn. I'm beyond happy that you're enjoying working with the yarn I dyed.

Allow me, for a moment, to ramble. I have had a love relationship with yarn for 45 years. Longer than some KP members, and shorter than others. Yarn makes me happy, particularly wool. The unique insulating properties of wool make it appropriate for both winter and summer use. Wool fibers will retain insulating properties when wet, keeping you warm in winter, and wick moisture (perspiration) away from the skin in summer, thereby keeping you cool in the heat. 

In determining what fibers I wanted to use to start my business officially, wool won the battle hands down because of these unique properties, and because of the fact that wool has become incredibly soft over the years, while retaining the durability. Superwash wools require very little special care - it can be treated the way one might treat lingerie, machine wash on delicate cycle, and air dry. This is exactly how I care for my undergarments, placing them inside a lingerie bag for washing, and never exposing them to the heat of a dryer. 

I don't know that Amy is objecting to acrylic, as much as she is providing information so we can ALL make an informed choice as to what material we ultimately choose to use in creating the projects into which we put a great deal of love and time. 

Personally, my choice will always be a natural fiber over a man made one whenever possible. 

Have a great day!!


----------



## nancyo44

lostarts and SweetPandora, very interesting posts. This is what I enjoy reading. Personal experiences.


----------



## sockit2me

Sweet Pandora: I'm with you !!

"Personally, my choice will always be a natural fiber over a man made one whenever possible."


----------



## dad's funnyface

AmyKnits said:


> I hope I am not misunderstood.. I don't necessarily object to acrylics. I use them myself. I simply wish to clarify the differences.
> 
> People make comments on KP every day saying they knit with acrylics because they don't hand wash or they find wool itchy.
> 
> There ARE reasons to choose acrylic for some projects.... However there are some REAL advantages to using wool. Superwash wools are JUST as easy care as acrylics, but are ALSO breathable, naturally fire retardant, naturally moisture-wicking and have a much different look, drape and feel for a knitted garment.
> 
> You cannot soften acrylic without heat which causes altering of your knitting ...you can soften wool because wool will absorb conditioners.


Thanks to your post, Amy, I have decided to consider super wash wool for my next sweater. I've been using acrylics for years for 2 reasons - cost and ease of care - so it's just become a habit to automatically buy it unless the pattern uses something else. Back in the day when I was a single mother and teacher I was lucky to be able to buy any yarn at all. I love to make sweaters for myself and did use wool for a sweater (crocheted) that involved lots of colors and many different stitches and hours of work. It pills so badly that I hardly ever wear it even though I get lots of compliments when I do. But I'm going to try super wash wool when I find a special pattern for my next sweater.

And about cotton: I used Egyptian cotton for a Christmas gift and it was wonderful to work with and the finished project was very soft.

I appreciate your educational posts and your tips and tricks even though I don't knit.... hehehe


----------



## grandmann

I might add when buying wool at your big box stores make sure you read the label. Amy posted a skein of Martha Stewart yarn but if you read the label it says 65% Acrylic and 35% Wool. I thought one time I was buying wool when I got home it had more acrylic in it than wool. I do use wool blends sometime but I do prefer the natural fibers. By knitting with the natural fibers you can feel the difference.


----------



## Pumpkin007

Some wool can be itchy for some people. A few months ago using Tosh merino, I made a scarf for someone. I tried it on and yes it itched.


----------



## blessedinMO

The hurtful attitudes are more and more prevalent. Just not the friendly place KP used to be.


----------



## AmyKnits

grandmann said:


> I might add when buying wool at your big box stores make sure you read the label. Amy posted a skein of Martha Stewart yarn but if you read the label it says 65% Acrylic and 35% Wool. I thought one time I was buying wool when I got home it had more acrylic in it than wool. I do use wool blends sometime but I do prefer the natural fibers. By knitting with the natural fibers you can feel the difference.


You are correct... I meant to post the Martha Stewart merino wool and didn't notice until after the fact.


----------



## Sherry1

Craftsy has an excellent and free class on different sheep and their wool. It is really interesting.


----------



## AmyKnits

Sherry1 said:


> Craftsy has an excellent and free class on different sheep and their wool. It is really interesting.


Thank you. I am going to check it out.... Lostarts has peaked my curiosity. She is such a trouble-maker! Lol


----------



## Sherry1

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you. I am going to check it out.... Lostarts has peaked my curiosity. She is such a trouble-maker! Lol


A troublemaker of the very best sort...she just took you further into your craft.
Baaaaaaa....enjoy!


----------



## kaixixang

And what is wrong with having these "discussions" on the different materials we hand / machine craft with? I don't like the 50/50 blends with Acrylic and something else...not because of the Acrylic. You simply have to go up a needle size for THAT stuff...and it isn't a fun change.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

Being a troublemaker has been one of the major goals of my life!

At least in this kind of context.

I'd recommend that you get a Navajo spindle and learn how to spin.

You can read about what different wool is like, but you'll understand it 10 times better if you spin some of it. And it will help you to understand that there are different preparations of fiber, too, and that has a big effect on the finished yarn. Since learning to spin, I deal with yarn differently, and much better than I did before I learned to spin. It will give you an amazing understanding of different fibers as well as the whole spinning process.

You can get a Schacht Navajo spindle for about $30. That's what I paid for my first Navajo spindle which happened to be from Schacht) in 1988, and the price is still about the same. The spindle and some fiber is all you'll need. You can watch someone using a Navajo spindle on YouTube.

There are places on the internet that you can get samples of wool from different breeds. I'd recommend that you start with a medium wool with a lot of crimp, like Corriedale. You'll probably get it off the internet, so look for something that's carded, not combed. The words to look for are batt or sliver. Both should be carded.

If you want to order over the internet, I'd recommend Susan's Fiber Shop. Call and ask for Susan McFarland and tell her what you're doing. She's amazing! You can find photos of her on my blog. Here's a link to a post about the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival, and there are photos of Susan in the background. http://jam2day.blogspot.com/2010/05/more-sheep-and-wool.html

Reinbeck should be a full day of fun for any knitter, even if you don't want to learn to spin.

The alternative is to go to a sheep and wool festival near you. There is one coming up fairly soon and reasonably close to you. NYS Sheep and Wool Festival, which I've never been to, but have heard good things about from Stephanie Pearl McPhee. http://www.sheepandwool.com/

If you walk into any of the shops there that have spinning equipment and say loudly "I sure would like to learn to spin!" I'd bet that someone will stop and offer to teach you on the spot.

You can PM me and ask me any spinning questions you like, and I'll try to help over the internet, or I can give you my email address or phone number.


----------



## Milocat

I have been spinning yarn for many years, and would like to agree with what you have been saying about wool. However there are a couple of things that I think are worth noting.
The first thing is the elastic quality of wool. This is very important because it allows woollen garments to stretch and spring back into shape. Try the knitted basque on a jumper, wool will always retain its shape where acrylic or cotton will stretch and stay stretched. This is most evident in socks.
The second thing is warmth, no acrylic can equal the warmth of wool, even in woven blankets.
Super wash wool is chemically treated to NOT felt or pill when washed, I don't know the process but it would be worth checking out. 
I think there is a place for everything, it is important to be informed so that you know what you are buying and why. However I love wool, I rarely use anything else. Most of my handspun wool comes from friend's sheep and I generally know them, kind of like friends. I also like Corriedale for spinning, But my farmer friends consider it to be coarse compared to fine Merino which is like silk.


----------



## LEE1313

Tread lightly with negative comments about the info posted by Amy. I think it is a very informative post concerning WOOL. I think she posted great info.
If you don't want to learn anything new, don't read her posts.
I don't think she was "starting anything"
I think tis you who may have an issue.
Some of us enjoy learning about yarns and knitting. And Amy is kind enough to share her knowledge with us.
JMHO


mwatpon said:


> Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.


----------



## blessedinMO

Very true. But to some of us wool IS itchy.


----------



## AmyKnits

Thank you spinners.... Once again... The more I learn, the more I realize I have yet to learn!

I have taken a series of spinning classes. I had ordered a wheel which was on back order and I "had gotten busy with other projects" when I was finally notified it was in stock, so put it on the back burner. I have used a drop spindle, a kick spindle and a spindolyn with some success.... Of course not producing any amounts of useable yarn!

I think I will try the Navajo spindle as well before I take the big plunge with the purchase of the wheel.

Thank you for taking the time to reply to inform me that I have only "scratched the surface"! Lol

Lostarts, I appreciate the offer, but you MAY regret it... I have been told I am quite a handful!!


----------



## AmyKnits

blessedinMO said:


> Very true. But to some of us wool IS itchy.


What brands have you found to be itchy? I posted a photo of my arm last week.. I was working with some cotton and my arms were red, itchy and swollen... I am not allergic to cotton, but figured something in the dye or manufacturing process was irritating me.... I scratched my arm during the night (in my sleep) and in the morning my arm was a mess. I just haven't found any of the wools I personally used to feel itchy. I do hope you recall the brand.... Thanks!


----------



## blessedinMO

What brands have you found to be itchy? I posted a photo of my arm last week.. I was working with some cotton and my arms were red, itchy and swollen... I am not allergic to cotton, but figured something in the dye or manufacturing process was irritating me.... I scratched my arm during the night (in my sleep) and in the morning my arm was a mess. I just haven't found any of the wools I personally used to feel itchy. I do hope you recall the brand.... Thanks!
To me, personally, all lamb's wool is itchy regardless of brand, somewhat like a peanut allergy.


----------



## vjh1530

For some of us, wool IS ITCHY!! Yes, we have tried different types, it still itches and is too hot for me. I totally get wool and its varieties, but I rarely wear it or knit with it because I just don't like it. Period. I am not sure why you feel the need to beat this topic to death, Amy, but I think you have lost sight of a few facts:

1. Most of us knit with a variety of fibers, one of which is acrylic. Not because we don't know any better, but because the fiber fits the project.

2. Just because you are currently learning does not mean the rest of us are ignorant. Good for you to be opening your eyes to options, but stop thinking that if you didn't know it, no one else did either and you have to be the one to tell them. 

3. Acrylic is not Tupperware, or soda bottles. For one thing regarding breathing - go ahead and try to fill your acrylic sweater with water the same as your water bottle or Tupperware. Doesn't hold the water, right? Because that knitted fabric has holes in it that let the water out and the air in. So yeah, that sweater isn't like being wrapped in plastic. It isn't solid. 

4. Has it occurred to you that you are reading "facts" that are being posted on sites that make $$$ from wool? Do you think that might just color those "facts" a little?

5. What do runners wear to keep cool and wick the sweat away? Wool? No, way to hot! Cotton? No, holds onto the sweat! - they wear POLYESTER!! Cool Max fabric and the like is made from your Tupperware and plastic bottles. Hmmm, how did that happen? I know it is not the same as Red Heart Super Saver, but close enough for those of us who can't wear wool.

6.What happened to freedom of choice? You are not "educating", you are "lecturing". There is a big difference.

I love ya Kiddo, but enough already. And if you don't want your post to sound confrontational, don't start of insisting that other people's feelings or experiences are incorrect - ie Wool is not scratchy. They are entitled to their beliefs the same as you are.


----------



## AmyKnits

I honestly don't understand the emotional attachment to any fibers. I also don't understand how a discussion is upsetting. 

You say the topic has been "beat to death"? Where?! I have done a SEARCH and there is not ONE post that explains what acrylic yarns are made of and how they behave here on KP.... if YOU can find one, please point it out to me.

Yeaterday I was on a thread where a poster asked how to soften her acrylic yarn.... After several pages and dozens of comments from people swearing that you can use hair conditioner to soften scratchy acrylic.... I did research on a ACRYLIC website to find out if acrylic could possibly absorb the ingredients in conditioner. It cannot. That is not my opinion, but fact found on an informational site of an acrylic yarn manufacturer. How do you know where I get my information? I was on no wool sites... Rather finding out about ACRYLIC on ACRYLIC sites.

I don't think a single day passes here on KP where I don't read "I don't use wool because I don't want to hand wash". Every single day! Obviously THOSE posters do not know about superwash wool.... that is a lot of people!

I titled my post "wool is not itchy" because this post dispels common myths and old wives takes regarding both wool and acrylic. I have been knitting for two years with all types of wool (and I have allergies and sensitive skin) and have never come across a "scratchy" wool. Maybe you have, let's discuss the brands and your experiences further....

I don't understand how explaining that acrylic IS made of plastic is so offensive. It is a simple fact... not my opinion and not said with negativity.... Why do people not want to hear that and find it so offensive. I have lots of things around my house that are plastic. 

When I explain that wool comes from sheep... no one gets upset. It is a simple fact.

Vicki.... YOU may be very well aware what acrylics are made of and the properties of wool, but many of us don't. I have learned countless things from this conversation today that I didn't know before I posted about wool.

I can never imagine myself at a point that I feel I know everything about ANY aspect of knitting.... I would never feel any subject is "beaten to death..... I THOUGHT I learned a LOT about wool and acrylic, but after this thread, I find I need to learn a LOT more. Just because you already know everything doesn't mean the rest of us cannot learn... there are brand new people joining KP EVERY single day of all levels of expertise, knowledge and experience. 

I am a relative "newbie" but am shocked that dozens and dozens and dozens of people who have been knitting for years have no idea what they are knitting with. If you don't want to learn, move along. If you do, read. Simple. I am new and there are lots of people here newer than me to knitting. To assume everyone has the knowledge you do is a bit naïve, don't you agree?!

As I said.... there was a woman who commented directly to me "I have been knitting for 40 years with acrylic and it is NOT plastic". This happens time and time again. People recommend to block acrylic with water.... it doesn't work.

As far as runners go... that has no bearing on this conversation. As I have said... I have all sorts of plastic around my house... there is nothing wrong with it! My son wears underarmour which is a form of plastic. What is wrong with that? Did I say it is wrong?

I find that this is the common response.... we don't want to discuss that acrylic is made of plastic and does not absorb water. We don't want to hear it..... WHY not?

I want to hear all that I can about wool, cotton, acrylic and any other fiber I choose to knit with... and I have the right to do so here on KP.

If you know everything you need to know... move along... obviously if you already know everything being discussed, this post doesn't pertain to you.

Again, NO ONE here said acrylic is bad or wrong.... it is different and should be treated differently than natural fibers. Why anyone would find this offensive or upsetting is bewildering to me.


----------



## vjh1530

Fabric softeners do not soften any fabrics because they are absorbed. They soften by coating the fibers, lubricating them so the fibers glide over each other. Take a look here, esp the first few introduction paragraphs. While the testing was done on cotton and polyester, acrylic chemical composition is close enough for the info to be applicable:
http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/theses/available/etd-05072003-143334/unrestricted/finalthesis1.pdf

An interesting side effect as shown in this testing is that cotton became MORE flammable the more often fabric softener was used. Good to know for kid's clothing. The flammability of the polyester fabric did not change.

So the answer is - yes, fabric softener does affect synthetic fabrics.


----------



## wiremysoul

I found your post informative Amy, if a little emphatic. I knew the info, but not everyone is as big of a yarn nerd as some of us are. Thank you for sharing this. I want to add that I have read a bit about how bamboo is just as not-green to produce as acrylic. Have you done any research about that? (And don't get me wrong, my knitting is 80% acrylic myself, and it has its place). 

Also, it's really hard to express oneself adequately in text on the internet. It really is. Everything we say has a percieved context and sometimes, it's not read in the spirit in which it's posted. (And sometimes, someone deliberately is nasty and you just have to report it and walk away instead of picking sides and making a big deal about it.)

I think we could all take lessons on how to title a new thread in a non-threatening way, or how to respond with just info, without looking like we're being curt. Many of us KP-ers, not just Amy, are guilty of appearing to lecture, berate, or look down upon other KP-ers without meaning to. We all need to remember that and think about how our words are perceived before hitting that send button. I mean, we're all lecturing each other about lecturing each other now? Why? (That's rhetorical. I'm not looking for an answer.)

I think the biggest lesson we all might benefit from is the one we learned by kindergarten: "if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all." If someone thinks Amy needs nettiquette lessons, then PM her for crying out loud and don't fill this informative thread with, "she insulted them/us" and, "no she didn't." Thanks. 

And as always, if you don't like the thread's tone (or how you're perceiving it), click away and don't let it stress you out. We're here to have fun, learn and support one another, aren't we?

edited to add: If Amy hadn't posted this thread exposing the properties of all these different wools/brands, who would? I don't know everything, and I can only get those things online. I can't go to a local store and touch them, so this info is really valuable to me. Oh! There it is. Value. Your post had value to me Amy. A few posts in this thread did not and they weren't yours.


----------



## AmyKnits

vjh1530 said:


> Fabric softeners do not soften any fabrics because they are absorbed. They soften by coating the fibers, lubricating them so the fibers glide over each other. Take a look here, esp the first few introduction paragraphs. While the testing was done on cotton and polyester, acrylic chemical composition is close enough for the info to be applicable:
> http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/theses/available/etd-05072003-143334/unrestricted/finalthesis1.pdf
> 
> An interesting side effect as shown in this testing is that cotton became MORE flammable the more often fabric softener was used. Good to know for kid's clothing. The flammability of the polyester fabric did not change.
> 
> So the answer is - yes, fabric softener does affect synthetic fabrics.


Thank you for your input.... THAT is why I posted... to learn more about acrylic, wool and other fibers. You have just educated me and everyone reading this post.... apparently it has NOT been "beaten to death" if you can add information not already added.......

In addition, this is ONE article. I try not to base my decisions on one source. I have purchased and read three books on fibers, attended an actual "lecture" on knitting fibers and also did internet research. I have read several articles that state the exact opposite... THAT is why it is worth discussing.... NOT stating it has been "beaten to death" because we still have conflicting information. Even with the several sources of information that I used.... I haven't even scratched the surface of fiber education. Apparently YOU know everything, but the majority of us do not.... so why do you have a problem with the rest of us having a discussion?

I have explained what a lifeline is probably 30 times here to people on KP. I am happy to explain it again, to the next person who asks "What is a lifeline". That is what we do here.

I am confident I will NEVER know everything there is to know about knitting fibers... I will continue talking the subject as long as I see fit and have at least ONE response from a member who is also interested. Just because YOU already know everything doesn't mean the rest of us can't discuss.

Every day I come across topics that have been discussed over and over.... Do I ask the poster not to "lecture me"... I choose to click on another topic realizing that the poster... along with others WANT to discuss the topic. But that is me. If I choose not to discuss a topic, I move on... I don't insist everyone ELSE who is enjoying the conversation cease and desist. It is an open forum....

Again... I cannot find ONE single topic here on KP talking about the content and properties of acrylic yarn. How one can say it is "beaten to death" makes no sense.


----------



## vjh1530

wiremysoul said:


> I found your post informative Amy, if a little emphatic. I knew the info, but not everyone is as big of a yarn nerd as some of us are. Thank you for sharing this. I want to add that I have read a bit about how bamboo is just as not-green to produce as acrylic. Have you done any research about that? (And don't get me wrong, my knitting is 80% acrylic myself, and it has its place).
> 
> Also, it's really hard to express oneself adequately in text on the internet. It really is. Everything we say has a percieved context and sometimes, it's not read in the spirit in which it's posted. (And sometimes, someone deliberately is nasty and you just have to report it and walk away instead of picking sides and making a big deal about it.)
> 
> I think we could all take lessons on how to title a new thread in a non-threatening way, or how to respond with just info, without looking like we're being curt. Many of us KP-ers, not just Amy, are guilty of appearing to lecture, berate, or look down upon other KP-ers without meaning to. We all need to remember that and think about how our words are perceived before hitting that send button. I mean, we're all lecturing each other about lecturing each other now? Why? (That's rhetorical. I'm not looking for an answer.)
> 
> I think the biggest lesson we all might benefit from is the one we learned by kindergarten: "if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all." If someone thinks Amy needs nettiquette lessons, then PM her for crying out loud and don't fill this informative thread with, "she insulted them/us" and, "no she didn't." Thanks.
> 
> And as always, if you don't like the thread's tone (or how you're perceiving it), click away and don't let it stress you out. We're here to have fun, learn and support one another, aren't we?
> 
> edited to add: If Amy hadn't posted this thread exposing the properties of all these different wools/brands, who would? I don't know everything, and I can only get those things online. I can't go to a local store and touch them, so this info is really valuable to me. Oh! There it is. Value. Your post had value to me Amy. A few posts in this thread did not and they weren't yours.


Well said.


----------



## AmyKnits

wiremysoul... point taken. I had read and re-read this post to make sure that I was ONLY stating facts and not opinions..... Until the end when I said that I love wool and there are some really great new varieties out there to explore and try. I said I love wool. I said I use acrylics and cotton and alpaca... but I use mainly wool. I don't believe that implies EVERYONE should use wool because I like it...It doesn't imply that you shouldn't use cotton or bamboo or acrylic or any other fibers simply because they are not MY favorite..... I certainly don't take ALL the advice given here on KP myself.

No matter how carefully I read what I wrote and explain my excitement and intent.. I know there will be some who will take offense.... and I am OK with that. Not everyone is mature enough to click off a topic that they don't agree with.... I appreciate that some have the need to argue instead of discuss or to be nasty. I don't UNDERSTAND, but I appreciate it is how some of the population operates.

Personally, I am relatively new to knitting and will take ANY information those more experienced are willing to share.... I have never found information and discussions to be a lecture because I don't feel I know everything and never will. I admit I am a very new knitter... it is not possible for me to "look down on" those who have more experience and education than myself.

I don't know much about bamboo, but Jessica-Jean posted some information about cotton that opened my eyes and I will surely look into further.... the gist is that acrylic is more earth friendly than cotton... I admit that I haven't done any research on that subject.


----------



## Hilary4

Here is another interesting article which covers: why wool isn't as itchy as it used to be; how "green" wool is and the spinning methods used: http://www.briarpatch.co.nz/Learn+More/Not+All+Knitting+Yarn+Is+Created+Equal...Why.html

Lots of interesting information coming up in this thread - thank you Amy.


----------



## Mercygirl76

First, let me state that I LOVE WOOL, particularly wool/silk blends. I also love alpaca. I've been knitting only a little over a year, but I have crocheted off and on for nearly 40 years. Wool has changed GREATLY since I first started crocheting. I remember, back when I first started crocheting, the acrylic back then tended to be sort of scratchy, too. This is no longer true of either fiber, but natural fibers do breath better than acrylic. Natural fibers soften with washing. With acrylics, they are as soft as they are going to be when you buy them. You can use fabric softener all you want, but it is only as soft as the next wash. 

Acrylics have their place. I understand that with charity knitting it is the preferred fiber. Many knitters prefer it over natural fibers for many reasons. The choice of fiber is each knitters individual choice and doesn't have to be justified to anyone. I choose to use natural fibers but on occasion I have used acrylic. It is not my preferred fiber.

This discussion is educational and Amyknits is just sharing her thoughts about this topic. I don't think she is denigrating anyone with respect to their yarn choice but merely sharing knowledge she has acquired to help others make choices in the future. No one has to read this or agree with her. That's not even the point of this post. It's just sharing information. Thanks, Amy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Hilary4 said:


> Here is another interesting article which covers: why wool isn't as itchy as it used to be; how "green" wool is and the spinning methods used: http://www.briarpatch.co.nz/Learn+More/Not+All+Knitting+Yarn+Is+Created+Equal...Why.html
> 
> Lots of interesting information coming up in this thread - thank you Amy.


Hilary4! You've kept me up _way_ past when I'd intended on going to sleep. 
THANK YOU for finding that wonderfully informative website and the link to Sheep 101 info http://www.sheep101.info/index.html


----------



## wyldwmn

AmyKnits said:


> ...Acrylic yarns are made from plastic. The plastic is extruded through a machine to produce the yarn. It is made from the same material as your Tupperware bowl.


So, Professor AmyKnits (and I say that respectfully and affectionately), if older Tupperware has BPA, then do acrylic yarns, perhaps those made before a certain time or those currently made, also have BPA? I wonder, because my medical providers have all told me to stay away from BPA, and I have relegated all of the older Tupperware (which I never liked anyway) to storing stuff that I am currently assuming may NOT absorb BPA (although I need to research that). I have a lot of concerns about stuff used for baby clothes, especially that which is highly flammable, and I've wondered if the acrylic stuff has BPA in it? Also, I don't want to knit or crochet with any stuff that has BPA in it, and for that reason was wondering if you know about that?

I really appreciate all of the information that you share, and the straightforward way in which you present it.

As for the dot-haters, those three dots up there are elipses used when omitting information in a quote. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## litelmommy

Thanks for sharing your fav yarn picks! That is all.


----------



## Lynnhelen

Sherry1 said:


> Craftsy has an excellent and free class on different sheep and their wool. It is really interesting.


This class is by the author of the Fleece & Fiber sourcebook. Her name is Deborah Robson. I adore this book. I LOVE wool, all kinds. It is all so different. Some is soft and some isn't. I wouldn't knit a garment with rug wool. Hell, that would be scratchy!!!
Clara Parkes also has boat loads of info on wool and all it's wonders.
As for cottons, I personally don't like mercerized cotton. It feels like plastic to me. Also it doesn't absorb water well. I love linen. It softens with use. Feels stiff & icky while you're weaving or knitting but after several washes gets soft & lovely.
I'll stop here because I get a bit passionate about fibers! I knit with loads of wool blends that have some acrylic. I also apologize if this info appears in another reply. I saw this post and jumped right in!


----------



## kiwiannie

I am a sever asthmatic,as are my daughters we can not get wool any where near our skin it causes us to get terrible skin rashes and blisters. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## pfoley

Thank you AmyKnits, I found your posting very interesting and and informative and will bookmark it for future reference.


----------



## paljoey46

Jessica-Jean said:


> Is someone twisting your arm to force you to read and comment on this topic?? Perhaps 'tis you who has problems!


Well said, Jessica-Jean. I took Amy's post as a chance to learn something I didn't know and found I didn't know a lot even after knitting for 50+ years.


----------



## beachknit

Ok, read this for clarification regarding wool "sensitivity" and wool "allergy": http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingsafety/f/wool_allergy.htm


----------



## beachknit

Sounds like your daughters have a true wool allergy. http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingsafety/f/wool_allergy.htm


kiwiannie said:


> I am a sever asthmatic,as are my daughters we can not get wool any where near our skin it causes us to get terrible skin rashes and blisters. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## belindamoody

For one, I enjoyed your post. Being in the deep south I work with alot of cotton and cotton blends just because it is almost always hot and humid. Always thought wool would be just too warm. Finally finished all the promised afghans, and am now started on a pair of wool socks,,,,so far so good...


----------



## digiknit

hi Hilary4
Thanks for the link. Good to have the knowledge. There is nothing like informed choice.


----------



## bakercdi

Good for you. I would love to knit and wear wool. But I am allergic to wool. I break out in hives, no matter what brand or color. I spin natural fibers at my own cost. But most of all, after 40 years of knitting, I have learned to use whatever yarn is most appropriate to the pattern and who it's for. When natural fibers are best, I just know I have to use long sleeves, wash my hands often, have my cream handy and never ever touch my face.

You can produce very soft, beautiful items with acrylic. The scratchy feel is easily washed away and acrylics can be blocked if you take the time to learn how. Maybe when you get more years into your craft you will learn be more generous.


----------



## dustbuny

Yea Jessica-Jean!!!!


----------



## heffernb

Amy - thank you so much for sharing all the research you have done in the past two years. I have learned alot from it. It was generous of you to spend the time keying in all that information.


----------



## stirfry

Thanks Amy. Interesting research. Like DonnieK my charity won't accept any baby clothes knit with wool but that is their rule and I comply. Knowing about any products we use is useful. The chemical dyes that manufacturers use in producing of all fabrics and yarn are dangerous to our health. So they say. 

I have been wearing Bras as long as most of you and not had a problem but my DD's research student will present his summer project regarding this very subject to the Breast Cancer Conference in Wisconsin. Dyes seep into your skin when sweating and there is a carcinogen risk. So I suppose yarn can react in the same way. 
Off the topic a bit but research is valuable. Thanks again Amy and I choose to read your posts.
smiles everyone.


----------



## Lil Kristie

Amy, I always read your posts. I find them informative and enlightening. And I love to look at what you have made.

I for one, had never used wool in my crocheting. I'd had a sweater/coat when I was pregnant with my first DD. It was so itchy against my skin that I couldn't wear it. Even put over another garment, there was parts of it that was in contact with my skin. Not only was the sweater itchy, but I had contact dermatitis from it. This was 28 years ago.

I've been using some wool yarns/wool blends, for a while now. Just fiddling around with them. I wanted to see if I would be able to actually use them, so haven't made any items yet. I just make some small squares and have it against my legs, arms, hands, and up around my neck. So far none of the wool has bothered me at all. I can safely say, I can use wool. Yeaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## OakvilleKnitter

Okay, I have to weigh in here. I love wool and other fibers. Some wools are itchy. Have you ever knit with Noro wool. Believe me, it is itchy. It was given to me as a gift. I would never have bought it myself after feeling the yarn. I am hoping it will soften with wear and washing.


----------



## AmyKnits

Hilary4 said:


> Here is another interesting article which covers: why wool isn't as itchy as it used to be; how "green" wool is and the spinning methods used: http://www.briarpatch.co.nz/Learn+More/Not+All+Knitting+Yarn+Is+Created+Equal...Why.html
> 
> Lots of interesting information coming up in this thread - thank you Amy.


Hilary4..... Thanks so much for taking the time to provide me (us) with that link. I stated that I have allergies, excema and sensitive skin but do not find the wools I have tried to be itchy, but could only speculate that something is very different between brands of wools and wools of the past.

I read every word of the article and it is in sync with what Milocat and Lostarts have said.... Spinners who have added similar information here.

Thank you for the link... I read every word and may be late for work, but it was worth it! Giggle. I hate that life and work gets in the way of my knitting, don't you?!


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl

My ancestors have raised sheep and produced wool since, I guess... the beginning of time. Before WWII they made a lot of money from wool, but during WWII synthetics were developed and the bottom dropped out of the wool market. We barely get the money back that we spend to have sheep shorn. 
Wool itself, especially certain breeds of sheep's wool, need not be scratchy or harsh. It is the pieces of hay and burdock and weeds that make their way into wool that usually make it scratchy. Handspinners sit and pick that vegetable matter out as they spin. Large mechanical processors use chemicals to break down the vegetable matter.
We who raise wool and other fibers try very hard to prevent extraneous material from getting into our wool, and we are docked for it at the wool market. We truck our wool in 200 lb bags to Mid States Wool Growers Cooperative near Columbus, Ohio annually.
Thank you Amy for sticking up for wool. I myself get tired of washing all the grease and soil out of wool and hand spinning it. I love the ease and beauty, colors and variety of purchased yarn. But I also blend it with wool. After a lifetime of being raised to wash and handle wool carefully, I am just beginning to learn how to felt wool! That is fun, but I get a dryer full of little lint when I go to dry it.
There is all sorts of fun and excitement and warmth and fire-retardant safetiness (for which the military has returned to wool for undergarments, made here in Michigan near Lansing) to be gained from wool.


----------



## Marylou12

mwatpon said:


> Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.


I saw no problem with Amy's post. She's "not starting up something again" or "carrying on" with informative information for us all. I feel she did us a service by posting this. 
Don't be so negative. I learned quite a bit from Amy's post and will certainly look into adding more wool to my knitting, especially since we have a baby on the way.
Like the old adage says: "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all."


----------



## Mungie

AmyKnits said:


> I find that there are a great many misconceptions regarding fibers.. especially wool....
> 
> I hear the same concerns over and over and wanted to share that in my experience, wool is so soft and wonderful to work with.


I also love wool, but I am allergic to it. I don't find it itchy per say, but if I get it anywhere near my face my face and neck itch something fierce.


----------



## KnitPicker

I'm very sorry, however, you are incorrect when you state that wool isn't itchy. Many, many people on this site and throughout the world are allergic to wool. I am and I know many people throughout my line of work (clients and friends - I travel all over the USA) that are allergic. Allergies can be caused by many things - especially the proteins in animals. Before your state something you've only known about for two years, I suggest you should read up on your subject in medical journals, books, talk to doctors and patients. As much as I really enjoy your posts, you are way out of line on this subject. This is what we heard in the early days when allergy diagnoses were new. I mean no offense, it's just that when people pass on incorrect information, they usually use information that applies only to them. I do commend you for your desire to share what you have learned.


----------



## Knancy

Nice comments about wool. As a spinner I have heard many say they can't wear wool as they are allergic or it itches. So then comes the wool lecture.
There is a difference in wool and it depends on how it is treated.

Different sheep breeds produce softer wool and of course first cut wool is softer. We often look toward merino as it is finer and has a tighter curl. However if not spun tightly it also will pill more quickly. Older breeds like Shetland have more durable wool and a wider range of natural color but do not feel as soft. 

Some manufacturers leave some of the chaff (grass and wheat stems) in their yarn. I know as I have picked it out when knitting. Others treat wool chemically to melt the debris and this treatment can cause a reaction.

Dyeing can also affect the softness of yarns. Even within the same manufacturer certain colors will feel softer.

Generally speaking when say they are allergic to wool they are referring to the 'feel' of wool unless it is a reaction to the residual lanolin. As a spinner I used to tell women to put a small piece of yarn or wool inside their bra for a day. If they truly were allergic to wool they would quickly discover it.

Wool breathes and I like that. I find that true for most natural fibers. I wear cotton Tee shirts for sleeping as fancy night gowns make me sweat. Leather shoes are so much better for my feet than synthetic.

As you have so well shown, we now have wonderful wool to work with as knitters. Here on KP we also share the best places to get the best prices. Sure I will use acrylics for the afghans I give the kids as I know they will not treat them with kindness. However I love to knit with wool and wool combinations.

If you have an opportunity to go to the sheep and wool festival in Rhinebeck, do so as there you will have an opportunity to get first hand information about wool breeds and quality fleece.

Nancy in GA and FL


----------



## Jedmo

Thanks Amy, great insight!


----------



## LUVCRAFTS

I, too, am a new knitter who is passionate about it. I need/want all the information I can get regarding any aspect of knitting, especially yarns. I have always been afraid of using wool for the same reasons as you, but now will now definitely use it. You have helped me immensely and I appreciate all your work & efforts into educating not only me but others as well. Thanks so much!


----------



## scottishlass

As always thank you for the information and to all of the folks who followed up with additional info and experiences. We can all take the info and use it to suit our individual needs and requirements. Information of any type makes us all more aware and smarter in the choices we make. Information does not inhibit our choices it enhances them. If we choose to stick with what we have always used --fine-- now however we have the knowledge to change course ..if we choose to. Amy has only given us information she is not demanding we change our choice of yarns she is just sharing her research and personal experience I for one thank you Amy for sharing your valuable resources and information.


----------



## AiLin

mwatpon said:


> Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.


Here is a quote from one of your other posts:

_"mwatpon
Joined: May 12, 13
Messages: 24
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: in hiding 
This is such good and varied advice.

I do know how to knit in the round and with dpns. Years ago I actually made a sock.

Thank you all so much for all of the information. This is a nice friendly place to learn.

mwatpon"

I agree, generally this is a nice friendly place to learn. PLEASE mwatpon, try to keep it "a nice friendly place" by keeping the negative comments such as these to yourself.

Thank you so much._


----------



## knittynaughty

Thank you Amy. Your comments are always helpful.


----------



## AmyKnits

KnitPicker, I have stated on an earlier page that perhaps I should have chosen a better title. Yes, there are people with real wool allergies and a symptom of a wool allergy can be itching.

My point is that many people who state wool is itchy have not experienced the newer wools that have improved with technology which are generally less "itchy". Of course this does not apply to those who experience itching as related to a diagnosed allergy, but "itchy wool" as a fiber.

I, myself have many allergies, two of which can be life threatening. I take my allergies very seriously. I apologize that the title of my post is not appropriate for the discussion.


----------



## obxamom

I honestly think Amy was trying to educate and provide an informative post ..... I certainly don't think she was bashing any one if they only use synthetic yarns. she was just challenging people to take another look at wool...I knitted a cardi for my mom using merino super wash wool and it knitted up so beautiful AND it is SO Soft...when people feel it they can't believe its wool. If you only knit with synthetics.... or knit for charity and can't use wool then fine that's perfectly fine. But please don't dis on Amy because she wants to share an informative post .....what sshe said was true about acrylics and wool ....why is that a problem...???


----------



## nankat

I, too, found it most amazing that Amy is knitting only two years. By the end of the second year I had knit only scarves and as starting on baby blankets. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## Gram47

Thank you, Amy. I always learn from you and appreciate you sharing your research...very informative.


----------



## Cinwilso

I enjoyed reading your post and I am going to look into Sweet Pandoras yarn.


----------



## Linda888

Wow, thank you so much for this information. I have knit with acrylics all my life, but am just now moving into wool and other types of yarn and i know nothing about them. This is valuable information for me and i thank you very much for posting.


----------



## Coopwire

I appreciate your research - but please remember that every knitter has their own reasons for using whatever fiber they choose for their knitted items. To assume that they are not educated or haven't done their research and that is why they choose a fiber that you don't like is a little on the offensive side. There is room in the knitting world for all fibers. As another knitter stated, many charities require acrylic yarn for baby items. I love all fibers and use them all for different purposes. I love hand-dyed merino, for example, but it is not perfect for everything. I use Paton's Classic Wool for hats, but would never use it for scarves because it IS itchy.


----------



## obxamom

KnitPicker said:


> I'm very sorry, however, you are incorrect when you state that wool isn't itchy. Many, many people on this site and throughout the world are allergic to wool. I am and I know many people throughout my line of work (clients and friends - I travel all over the USA) that are allergic. Allergies can be caused by many things - especially the proteins in animals. Before your state something you've only known about for two years, I suggest you should read up on your subject in medical journals, books, talk to doctors and patients. As much as I really enjoy your posts, you are way out of line on this subject. This is what we heard in the early days when allergy diagnoses were new. I mean no offense, it's just that when people pass on incorrect information, they usually use information that applies only to them. I do commend you fork your desire to share what you have learned.


Well I thought I was allergic to wool ...I purchased 100% wool and k sitting with it bit tore my hands up...the sweater I was making I could barely stand to wear it.....I got Wollmeise super wash merino wool and wala no problems at all wearing it feeling it or knitting with it....


----------



## mjo

AmyKnits said:


> Next up is to figure out the difference between mercerized, organic, gassed and Pima cottons... I know relatively little about cottons, how they are produced and the advantages and disadvantages of the many types available! :roll:
> 
> I freely admit that I have tried several cottons to see how they behave, but I really haven't educated myself on the differences.... Yet.


Can't wait to hear what you find out about cotton. As i have gotten older I find cotton hard to knit with. My fingers get stiff and very sore.....arthritis .
However I had a project last year that would only work in cotton so I tried different types. You definitely get what you pay for - some of the Pima cottons are lovely and soft and easy on my fingers to knit and a bit more expensive. So I ordered and tried knitpicks organic line. My oh my what a surprise soft and easy on the digits. I don't know if the dye they use is organic or green but I definitely love this bargain cotton. 
I also prefer wool or natural fibers for my personal knitting but you can't limit yourself and there is nothing wrong with acrylic if that is what a knitter likes or can afford. We have to remember there are not knitting police and respect each other's craft. And each fiber has a place - I love wool but there is also acrylics in my stash and I use it. 
And I think that when writing on the Internet can sound like someone is being critical - it is how you interpret the tone. Amy, I think, is trying to give information and not being the fiber police. After all one of the yarns pictured in her post is 65% acrylic far less than half wool. And Amy likes this 'wool' she says it is soft and washable - doesnt feel like tuperwear and easy to find at a big box store.
So lets put down the sharp needles and give Amy a break here. And Amy maybe don't call acrylic plastic in the opening statements ; ) 
While you are checking out fibers Amy what about bamboo?
Bamboo is a renewable fiber but goes through a ton of processing so is it natural?


----------



## obxamom

AmyKnits said:


> wiremysoul... point taken. I had read and re-read this post to make sure that I was ONLY stating facts and not opinions..... Until the end when I said that I love wool and there are some really great new varieties out there to explore and try. I said I love wool. I said I use acrylics and cotton and alpaca... but I use mainly wool. I don't believe that implies EVERYONE should use wool because I like it...It doesn't imply that you shouldn't use cotton or bamboo or acrylic or any other fibers simply because they are not MY favorite..... I certainly don't take ALL the advice given here on KP myself.
> 
> No matter how carefully I read what I wrote and explain my excitement and intent.. I know there will be some who will take offense.... and I am OK with that. Not everyone is mature enough to click off a topic that they don't agree with.... I appreciate that some have the need to argue instead of discuss or to be nasty. I don't UNDERSTAND, but I appreciate it is how some of the population operates.
> 
> Personally, I am relatively new to knitting and will take ANY information those more experienced are willing to share.... I have never found information and discussions to be a lecture because I don't feel I know everything and never will. I admit I am a very new knitter... it is not possible for me to "look down on" those who have more experience and education than myself.
> 
> I don't know much about bamboo, but Jessica-Jean posted some information about cotton that opened my eyes and I will surely look into further.... the gist is that acrylic is more earth friendly than cotton... I admit that I haven't done any research on that subject.


I wonder if acrylic is truly more earth friendly. If that garment were put in a land field God forbid...the acrylic garment would not decompose son e it is made of plastic...but cotton over time would since it is a natural fiber ? Don't know just askjng


----------



## Rosieredhair

Marylou12 said:


> I saw no problem with Amy's post. She's "not starting up something again" or "carrying on" with informative information for us all. I feel she did us a service by posting this.
> Don't be so negative. I learned quite a bit from Amy's post and will certainly look into adding more wool to my knitting, especially since we have a baby on the way.
> Like the old adage says: "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all."


Absolutely!!


----------



## mjo

lostarts said:


> Wool is my favorite fiber, too.
> 
> Before you go on to studying another fiber, there's a lot more to learn about wool. Most mills won't tell you the breed of the sheep (they just label it "wool"), but there are many different breeds of sheep, and all of them have different characteristics in their wool.
> 
> See if you can find a spinner in your area. They can probably tell you a lot about wool and different sheep breeds. Did you know that there are various breeds of merino sheep? They all have fine wool, but there are differences. And there are some sheep that have very coarse wool, which WOULD be very scratchy.
> 
> I once spun some yarn from a Spelsau sheep. That's a breed of sheep with a double coat. In other words, it has a fine, short, crimpy undercoat (in this case, a very light grey), and a course, long outer coat (in this case black). It felt very rough while I was spinning it. Actually, I spun it at some demonstrations at museums and other public events, and I found out later that spectators thought I was spinning steel wool.
> 
> I knitted it into a hood, just a little large, and spritzed it with water and gave it a spin in the dryer, checking every 5 minutes and respraying as needed until I liked it.
> 
> The undercoat felted, making a windproof hood. The outer coat fluffed up and made a black, mohair-like halo above the light grey. It turned out soft, windproof, warm, and drop-dead gorgeous!
> 
> I have a similar fleece that I still have to wash and spin that's from a Norwegian short-tail sheep named Daisy.
> 
> Most people are amazed by spinners, because they'll ask if a finished project is wool, and the spinner/knitter tells them not only the breed of the sheep, but the name of the particular sheep the wool came from.


Just learning to spin and would love to read more conversation like this. In one short month of spinning I have learned so much about fiber. It has changed how I look at yarn and colors.


----------



## Robertacleans

I really learned alot from your post . I started to knit again this year, it had been 40 some years since I knitted my last item ( an item for my first baby).

I am amazed at your skills and thank you for sharing skills and knowledge with all of us!


----------



## Beetytwird

All that being said...........some of us are alergic to wool! It does not make me itch, it stops me from breathing! I have asthma, wool is one of the triggers. I wish I could use wool because some of it is so pretty, but cannot. So acrylic or cotton is my only choice. The newer acrylics are made much softer than they were 20 or 30 years ago. Red Heart especially. Thank you for the lesson, but please don't asume that the "itchy" is the only reason folks don't use wool.


----------



## Supreya

A huge thankyou to all of you who have added to and contributed to the discussion about wool and other yarns. I have learned a great deal.
Just for the record, I am allergic to wool. ...most times. Very occasionally I find a wool or wool blend that is someties ok to wear. I have noticed that when my digestive system is really unhappy my allergies are much worse and there is no wool that I can wear. Thanks Amy for sharing your knowledge and starting this amazing discussion.


----------



## pessy

Thank you for listing your faves. This has been so helpful and I can't wait to try some of these for hats for my boys--and lots of other projects.


----------



## AmyKnits

Beetytwird said:


> All that being said...........some of us are alergic to wool! It does not make me itch, it stops me from breathing! I have asthma, wool is one of the triggers. I wish I could use wool because some of it is so pretty, but cannot. So acrylic or cotton is my only choice. The newer acrylics are made much softer than they were 20 or 30 years ago. Red Heart especially. Thank you for the lesson, but please don't asume that the "itchy" is the only reason folks don't use wool.


Beetytwird, my apologies. I have addressed this issue several times on this thread and realize the title may have been better chosen.... I understand "itchy" is not the only reason people choose not to use wool "ease of care" and it's properties are two other reasons that many people use for not choosing wool as well as allergies and other reasons.

KnitPicker, I have stated on an earlier page that perhaps I should have chosen a better title. Yes, there are people with real wool allergies and a symptom of a wool allergy can be itching.

My point is that many people who state wool is itchy have not experienced the newer wools that have improved with technology which are generally less "itchy". Of course this does not apply to those who experience itching as related to a diagnosed allergy, but "itchy wool" as a fiber.

I, myself have many allergies, two of which can be life threatening. I take my allergies very seriously. I apologize that the title of my post is not appropriate for the discussion.


----------



## JCF

Jessica-Jean said:


> Is someone twisting your arm to force you to read and comment on this topic?? Perhaps 'tis you who has problems!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeanpfaz

Amy, I want to thank you for posting this. I just started knitting again after I retired, and modern yarn selection is very confusing to me. I like buying yarn over the Internet (especially Walmart where I can have it delivered to my local store for free), but it's scary when you can't touch it first. Recommendations are very helpful. 

I'm going to bookmark this page as a reference.


----------



## JCF

Thanks for the tutorial, Amy. A lot I certainly did not know and I've been knitting since Hector was a pup. I too thought wool was itchy but that comes from years ago. 

Unfortunately I have a great deal of out of this world beautiful wool yarns and no projects in mind for it.


----------



## Lostie

well, well, well. So wool is not itchy, especially if you have bought it in the last couple of years. Maybe so in the wonderful world of the USA. I have recently bought some real Shetland wool - I prefer to use wool from my native country. It is itchy. I don't care, because it is for me, and it washes beautifully, softening in the process. I like handwashing, but I know this will happily go through the delicate wash on my meagre Brit machine. I have used this wool for over 30 years now.

Are sheep in the USA genetically modified? I'm pretty scared to buy anything apparently grown there because of how the crops have their genes messed around with.

I use many fibres to knit with according to the pattern and recipient. Don't tell the acrylic police, because I use that too for charity items when they specifically ask for it. On the other hand, I don't think the acrylic police will come to get me. Her Majesty the Queen is partial to the benefits of acrylic. Should you wish to express your concerns to her, the address is Buckingham Palace, London, UK.

By the way Amy, your knitting and help is second to none. The pictures look good, too, but most of that stuff isn't made in silly little Britain.


----------



## Cinwilso

Well said Scottishlass


----------



## Bunbun

Im allergic to wool too but have been using the Cascade 220 for a week now and NO problems and it's nice and soft.
I figured I could always put on white gloves if it bothered me but it hasn't. Actually the acrylic yarns dry my hands out when I use them.
I agree, no one is forcing this person to read these topics. If they aren't of interest to you, don't read them, but don't tell the rest of us we can't.


----------



## AmyKnits

"And Amy maybe don't call acrylic plastic in the opening statements ; )"


The reason I choose to use the word plastic is because acrylic IS made from plastic.

However, if we use a term that is more "politically correct" like synthetic fibers, polymer, polycrylic, petro chemical derivative, manufactured from crude oil.... I have found so many people cannot relate and don't understand the difference.... neither did I a mere year ago.

If I use the word plastic and explain acrylic is like a plastic cup... More people can relate.... it is something we are all familiar with and have held in our hands. I understand that it might not be pleasant to hear for some (I personally have no problem with the fact that I knit with plastic... I use plastic every day and I don't find that to be a negative)... but I will never understand why...

Wool is from sheep
Acrylic is plastic
Cotton grows from the Earth
Alpaca wool is made from the Alpaca animal

These are simply facts about fibers which are in no way offensive, negative, degrading or insulting. This is the way I look at it and hope that everyone would.


----------



## NellieKnitter

mwatpon said:


> Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.


You are entitled to your opinion--use acrylic, if you want. This is a free country. Many of us really appreciate Amy taking the time to share her experience with and recommendations for the yarns she has used. I always value KP members sharing their experience with different yarns and sources for the yarns.


----------



## NellieKnitter

nancyo44 said:


> Amen. I love to read Amy's posts. She obviously puts time and effort into everything she writes and the pictures are an added bonus. I hope to someday be as computer literate as she is. You don't have to agree with every opinion on this forum, but that's what a forum is about-a variety of opinions. Jessica-Jean, I love reading your posts also!


I agree!


----------



## nanny26k

Thank you for all the valuable information...it's wonderful to have your knowledge of fibers readily available.


----------



## josephinemiller

Thanks for all on info on wool and Superwash wool. I use these yarns all the time but it's nice to know the scientific reasons for them. Very interesting!


----------



## mairmie

Right on,Jessica Jean! There are things posted that we don`t all agree with but don`t need to read OR MAKE COMMENTS!!!


----------



## frani512

Thank you for your research, Amy. It is so overwhelming with all the yarn today to know what to buy. So any info on the subject is most appreciated. My next project will definitely be wool! Thank you.


----------



## lawrencji

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you. I am going to check it out.... Lostarts has peaked my curiosity. She is such a trouble-maker! Lol


She always peaks my curiosity; I just want to go camp in her garden and follow her around all day to absorb her wealth of knowledge!


----------



## Mama34

Thank you so very much Amy for your post. I am 79 years old and have been knitting since I was in my 20s. I pretty much taught myself and really do not know a great deal about yarn fibers. Your post is so informative - I am going to print it out and keep it with me when I purchase yarn. I, too live on a very limited income and do not have money to buy pricey yarn. I love to work with acrylic and have never had any problems with it. It feels soft and is very easy to maintain (washer and dryer). I am just getting into making socks and I am going to try the Martha Stewart that you mentioned.

Thanks again and please keep doing your research and letting us all know the results. I respect you a great deal and your opinions.


----------



## NellieKnitter

blessedinMO said:


> The hurtful attitudes are more and more prevalent. Just not the friendly place KP used to be.


Just ignore the people with nasty attitudes. There is always one no matters where you go.


----------



## Audrone

Very informative...thanks for the update on yarns.


----------



## kgiles326

Amy, awesome that you take the time to research and then post your findings! You should go to work for the Wool Council!!  thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## Arwin

AmyKnits
Thank you for sharing your research, i have learned a bit more about wool than before, 
keep it coming, if someone doesn't like it, then they don't need to read it, plain & simple..............
& to find out that you've only been knitting for 2 years WOW,
yes that is exciting, you certainly have quite a bit of talent! i am quite envious!
Good on you!
Blessings to you


----------



## KateWood

I thought I was about the only one with sensitivities to synthetics and dyes...


----------



## kestrelz

Thanks, I've been knitting (badly) off and on (more off than on) for over 40 years. I have used mostly synthetics. However, this site has shown me how great wool can be. I'm in the process of using up all my synthetics making afghans and the like and now try to purchase only wool yarn. There is a learning curve (at least for me). The feel is quite different when working with wools. The price can be affordable with some planning (sales).


----------



## maidinkent

If acrylic is plastic, how come it stays wet when washed? If its as bad as you make it out to be, we should be able to shake our acrylics dry!

When you say that modern wool isn't scratchy, please try telling my friend! she cannot wear it, no question about it.

When all is said and done, it's a matter of choice and the amount of pennies we have in our pockets.


----------



## annielaur

Amy, I've read through three pages of comments - enough to get the gist of what folks have to say. My comment: each person has a preference, we get that. And for me, some items are more appropriate in one fiber, some in another. 

Bottom line with regard to your post -- I appreciate your academic approach. If you are going to spend the amount of time we do with a yarn and project, I appreciate knowing everything I can about the fiber so that I can make a good choice. Similarly, I like to see all views of a pattern, so i can understand how it is constructed, what it will look like when worn, etc. Informing ourselves is a good thing, and I appreciate your information.

Secondly -- really??? You've only been knitting for two years? You rock!!

From a native upstate New Yorker- transplanted now, but that will always be home.


----------



## crafty lady UK

Thanks so much Amy for the info on Wool. I always think of what happened to wool as a child when my mum washed it!
With all the lovely yarns we are able to get these days, including wool, it is good to be armed with information. Then we can make the best choices for the knitting we do. After all, we put in alot of hours making things, so being informed helps us get appropriate yarns for the things we make. 
Because of your thread, I also learned things about cotton as well.  I look forward to other threads which are informative. I have learned so much since I joined this wonderful site.


----------



## SwampCatNana

AmyKnits "I am working with SweetPandora's (a member here on KP) hand dyed superwash merino sock yarn. It is like heaven to work with and feels like silk!"

What are you making with this yarn? Looks like a shawl. I love SweetPandora's yarns but just cannot afford them.

AmyKnits *"If I could only knit with ONE yarn brand, it would be Cascade. They have wonderful wools that are so soft and the yarn is excellent quality and super soft! They carry a full line of yarns.... all weights and types and I LOVE all that I have tried. "*

*I agree with you 110%! I love their yarns!*

Thank you for the info. Have bookmarked this thread.

*QUESTION* why did I not get this on my daily list of topics email until there are 9 pages of posts?


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre

kiwiannie said:


> I am a sever asthmatic,as are my daughters we can not get wool any where near our skin it causes us to get terrible skin rashes and blisters. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Have you considered alpaca? It is hypoallergenic.


----------



## gq16jw

For many people, it isn't the wool that is the problem but the lanolin in the wool that causes the "itchy" feeling.


----------



## crazyquiltmom

I am not certain anyone is trying to start an argument about the use of acrylic vs. natural fibers. However, acrylic is a petrochemical product as are plastics which is why plastics melt.

http://www.crochetspot.com/focus-on-fiber-acrylic-yarn/

This blog post describes, without appearing to take sides, what acrylic yarns are made of.

I had a coworker who was cooking while wearing a robe made of polyester, another petrochemical based fiber. The sleeve was rather billowing (not smart while cooking. Just shows that Harvard grads... Well sometimes common sense is not that common! :-( )
& caught fire. She sustained 3rd degree burns on her arm because the fabric melted, adhering to her skin. A natural fiber would have turned to ash.

I use acrylics because they are relatively easy to care for & some are softer than others. I currently am using Red Heart Super Saver because my end users need machine washable & dryable, but it feels as though I am knitting with wire. Caron Simply Soft is very nice to the touch, but my goodness, how the plies untwist!

I love the feel of natural fibers, so luxurious, but I cannot always afford the cost. I usually wait for sales from online vendors who have a flat rate for postage (Knit Picks, Handsome Fibers, or Jimmy Beans Wools) or from Etsy vendors who combine postage if ordering multiple hanks of yarn. (Black Sheep Dye Works has gorgeous hand dyed yarns, & she does this.)

I think Elizabeth Zimmerman maintained that wool did not need to be scratchy, especially merino. And superwash merino. Now that is luxury!


----------



## John's old lady

AmyKnits said:


> What brands have you found to be itchy? I posted a photo of my arm last week.. I was working with some cotton and my arms were red, itchy and swollen... I am not allergic to cotton, but figured something in the dye or manufacturing process was irritating me.... I scratched my arm during the night (in my sleep) and in the morning my arm was a mess. I just haven't found any of the wools I personally used to feel itchy. I do hope you recall the brand.... Thanks!


Hey Amy, Thank you for your time and research. As always you are very informative and giving of your time. Itchy wool? You betcha! Bought some SMC (100% wool) on clearance at Webs last winter ($2 a ball) for a scarf or cowl for moi! Could not resist the beautiful turquoise color. Starting working with it and was not happy with how it handled. It also felt rough on my hands. So, I knit about a foot and put it around my neck for a while-harsh, itchy and scratchy! Could not return it because it was on clearance, so it went to the Salvation Army. Later I saw some reviews on Webs site and other people had the same complaints. I noticed that their warehouse section had and still has tons of SMC. Wonder why?


----------



## dachsmom

Lots of great info here. Not sure why everyone has to be offended so easily. I agree when I see people post about all wool being itchy. I understand some people are severely allergic. I am NOT referring to those people. I thought I was allergic to wool for years and years. I could try on a sweater and know immediately it had wool in it. Couldn't wear it. Then I started knitting and found merino. Oh the difference! I can wear it no problem at all. Now I love using wool and wool blends to knit with. I also like some acrylics but there are some of them that are as harsh as any wool ever was. It all depends on the individual yarn type. There are some acrylics that are wonderful to knit with as well. I love Bernat baby softee and it is just that...soft! Some people love Caron simply soft. I am not one of those. To me it is too limp. Just MY OPINION. We all have one and have our preferences. I think it is interesting to learn about all of the different fibers. Just read the post about cottons this morning. Never too old to learn!


----------



## gheitz

Whew!!!! finally got to page 10!!!
Thank you, Amy, for all of your research. I am definitely going to bookmark this topic!!!! I have learned so much...


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

Obsessedwithfibre said:


> Have you considered alpaca? It is hypoallergenic.


Part of the reason why commercially made wool items are itchy is the chemicals used to get out the lanolin.

Amy is right about the current wool yarns on the market. Amy, you are so well-versed about yarns and knitting. Thanks for sharing your knowledge.

Alpaca generally does not cause itchiness.


----------



## Knitophile

Lynnhelen said:


> This class is by the author of the Fleece & Fiber sourcebook. Her name is Deborah Robson. I adore this book. I LOVE wool, all kinds. It is all so different. Some is soft and some isn't. I wouldn't knit a garment with rug wool. Hell, that would be scratchy!!!
> Clara Parkes also has boat loads of info on wool and all it's wonders.
> As for cottons, I personally don't like mercerized cotton. It feels like plastic to me. Also it doesn't absorb water well. I love linen. It softens with use. Feels stiff & icky while you're weaving or knitting but after several washes gets soft & lovely.
> I'll stop here because I get a bit passionate about fibers! I knit with loads of wool blends that have some acrylic. I also apologize if this info appears in another reply. I saw this post and jumped right in!


I was reading through the posts to see if anyone had mentioned the book "Fleece & Fiber". This is a great book! Read the publisher's description:
"This photographic encyclopedia features more than 200 animals and the fibers they produce. It covers almost every sheep breed in the world. It also includes goats, camelids (such as alpacas, llamas, and vicunas), bison, horses, musk oxen, rabbits, and even dogs. Each entry includes photographs of the featured animal; samples of its raw fleece, its cleaned fleece, and yarn spun from the fleece; and samples of the yarn knit and woven." I highly recommend this book. It may be available in your local library.


----------



## Willoughby

I agree 100% with Jessica Jean.


----------



## AmyKnits

Maidenkent. Acrylics will not absorb water. They do get wet.

When I wash my mostly acrylic blanket and take it out of the washer I often have to double check that I actually turned the machine on.... It is no heavier than when I put it in.

Now, put a cotton towel in the washer and when IT comes out, it is much heavier... Because it has absorbed water. This is why knitters specifically say not to make dishcloths using acrylic... They will not absorb water.

I never said not implied acrylic is "so horrible"... It is different and should be used and understood accordingly... As most of us strive to do.


----------



## ncs

I, too want to thank Amy for all her research and time she gives us on many topics. I have learned much from her posts and other knitters on this forum. Please continue for I have much to learn. 

For those with negative comments please remember you are not being forced to read and there are new members joining everyday that have not had the opportunity to read some of the repeated topics.

Image Peace to all.


----------



## kerrie35094

Thank you so much for your informative post, Amy. Seems to me knitting is somewhat like cooking. We use the same recipes because that's what we've always used. When we buy potatoes, we buy potatoes. We don't consider gold, finger, baking, red . . . we just buy potatoes. Or rice - what a difference between long grain rice and arboreo. When we can fit the perfect yarn to the project we're considering, ahhhhhhhhhh! 

Cost keeps coming up so far as wool is concerned - consider subscribing to Craftsy. You'll get notifications of 50% sales which makes it much more affordable to the average knitter. I just finished a beautiful shawl for under $25 for a wool, cashmere blend. 

Thank you for pushing us to become well-rounded crafters.


----------



## Livingwaters

I used to hate wool but the wool now a days is not my others wool, I like a lot of different fibers but am not against wool made now


----------



## SimplyGran

Thank you Amy for your "Up Close and Personal" account on today's Wool Fibers. I am so glad you shared this information because I have avoided Wool Yarn like the Plague! Wool fibers of yesteryear were DEFINITELY Itchy whether it be an already made clothing article or the spun yarn, I just assumed "Wool is Wool" and has remained the same down through the years. Assumptions always get me into trouble. :lol:


----------



## veets

I think this thread has already flamed enough and do not want to add to it. The intent of the original poster was not to inflame but just to communicate her point of view and obviously it is an informed point of view. For me, there is just a practical/monetary side to this. I am far from poor but wool yarns, especially when blended with silk or alpaca or cashmere are expensive. If I knit 5 items a year I could imagine doing them all in woolen yarns but I knit a lot! 
On vacation I found a lovely store that had the whole line of Cascade yarns and purchased enough to make a sweater for my 13 year old grandson. The pattern was ladened with cables and bobbles and interesting stitches. It took me 3 days to work it up and finish it up and the yarn was $60! Far from a cheap thrill. Then there was the rest of the week to knit something else. I just can't afford to go expensive like that on every project.
Just one comment on those recommended yarns... That Martha Stewart stuff was completely awful to work with. I did a child's vest with it and the stuff just worked up with a heavy feel and the weight of the yarn stretched out the vest and it never looked right on the kid.


----------



## cathyknits

"[quote=crazyquiltmom
...I had a coworker who was cooking while wearing a robe made of polyester, another petrochemical based fiber. The sleeve was rather billowing (not smart while cooking. Just shows that Harvard grads... Well sometimes common sense is not that common! :-( )
& caught fire. She sustained 3rd degree burns on her arm because the fabric melted, adhering to her skin. A natural fiber would have turned to ash..."

This reminds me of grade 7 home economics and learning to tell fibers apart by holding them over a flame and checking for smell, melting, type of ash, etc. Still a method I use to tell synthetics from natural fibers though I'm not much good on distinguishing the natural fibers apart.

Thanks, Amy, for a thought- and comment-provoking thread.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

I started to stay out of that fray but irritation got the best of my common sense.

I've been trying all sorts of weights, textures, acrylics, wool blends just to see what I like, how it knits and to learn from the experience. As many of you have read in my posts in the past, I'm NOT an experienced knitter nor do I know a great deal about the various types of wool. I'm old but it's still a learning experience to me. 

That all being said......and this is just from my perspective: read what you want on this board, disregard what isn't interesting to you. One thing I've learned is that if you so much as post a question or comment and it's not to someone's liking, expect to be talked to like a recalcitrant child. One of the earlier posters wrote that this board wasn't as it was in the beginning - I've only been here a little over a year but have seen some doosey flair-ups over 'opinions.' We all have opinions - doesn't make them right or wrong, just our opinions. 

When this board sticks to helping others with problems reading patterns, ideas for yarn usage, conversion charts for needles, how yarn is made (recent video about Red Heart was excellent), and help for newbies to learn techniques, this board can't be beat. I actually just quit reading it for a long while except for pattern helps or to search for techniques that were new to me because of something like this post that Amy meant to be helpful only to watch it turn into pages and pages. Perhaps a 'may I add' post would be more helpful. And another 2 cents worth, my Mom was so allergic to wool that she would turn beet red, itch horribly and just couldn't wear it. What I call the 'old wool' from several years ago was uncomfortable for even me to wear but these new blends are wonderful and I'm so enjoying trying many of them. Acrylics are still part of my stash and I use them also depending upon the project. There is no sense discussing the making of yarn if you plan to knit - it all has it's downfalls. Petroleum-based yarns are not good for the environment through their processing from what I've read and I've often wondered how long it would have to lay in a landfill to breakdown - never? The PC people of the world want to clone cows because they have flatulence which is supposedly contributing to global warming. At last report the one hamburger they produced cost $33,000 to make. Feeding the world's populace at that rate is cost prohibitive. As for the cost of processing because of electricity or oil products, since I believe (another opinion here) that oil is not fossil based but abiotic, the thought that we will run out is not on my radar. I wonder if it's the chemical processes that are most harmful to the environment as with other non-yarn products? So as I see it if you want to only look for the bad things about yarn, quitting knitting seems to be the answer as they all have their downfalls.

I've PM'd several of you to keep my questions with those whom I know are helpful because some have been considered 'dumb' by a few others of you. I won't name all names but each person I've PM'd has been so very helpful and I sincerely thank you.

This isn't mean to start another firestorm - just stating my opinion - and they are like butts, we ALL have one.


----------



## SweetPandora

Once upon a time, wool used to irritate my skin horribly.....but then again, so did acrylic. I couldn't wear a sweater without wearing something underneath so it didn't touch my skin. I have extremely sensitive skin, and I'm extremely fair complected, and many things irritate my skin. The first wool sweater I could wear comfortably was a merino wool sweater my DH bought me many years ago, and I fell in love with merino wool at that time. 

Acrylics have come a long way from the old days of Super Saver that actually hurt my hands when knitting with it, however, acrylic is still a plastic product. One poster asked how an acrylic item can remain wet when it's made of plastic - the answer to that is surface tension. The same way your plastic food storage containers, plastic utensils, etc., remain wet for a period of time after they've been washed. The water has not been absorbed by the plastic, it remains on the surface. The nature of yarn (multiple plies in the strand, and multiple strands in the garment) means that there is a great deal of surface for water to cling to. The difference in fiber composition between acrylics and natural fibers is the very reason that standard blocking techniques (wetting and pinning) will not work with acrylics - the water is not absorbed into the fiber, it remains on the surface. The application of heat required in blocking acrylics slightly alters the physical characteristics (very slightly melts and relaxes) the acrylic fiber. 

I understand completely where Amy is coming from in providing this information - I was that little kid standing there asking why, how does that work, what does that mean, where did that come from - I have a very inquisitive mind, and I love learning new information on subjects that interest me. Obviously, I'm a yarnaholic and I'm proud of that fact 

I've learned a great deal in this thread, from everyone who has posted. Thank you!

Have a great day


----------



## Redfordm

Great information . Often I pick up yarn at thrift shop, do a burn test, and think I have wool that WELL feit, which is what I want. How can one distinguish the different wools?


----------



## Gamquilter

thanks,Amy, for your great tutorial on wool....I often wonder about the different brands of yarn since I ve come back to knitting after many years..


----------



## crazyquiltmom

I don't know about earth friendly. Probably not. The manufacturing process from pumping the crude oil or tar sands out of the ground or the sea bed to the actual manufacture of the fiber...

And it takes hundreds of years for plastics to decompose in a landfill... Well check out this table.


----------



## wjfaris

Thank you so much for a very well written article! Perfectly done, and so very informative.
Thank you!


----------



## frannie di

mwatpon said:


> Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.


Not very nice and some of us do like the information. Just don't read if it bothers you.


----------



## Dlclose

"Myself and one of my daughters are allergic to wool, even the tiniest amount causes us problems, so unfortunatly we HAVE to use man made fibres, there is also the question of cost. Many people just cannot afford to buy pure wool or even a mixed wool blend. I know here in the UK when i go to the local yarn store, wool and wool blends are far more expensive than acrylic yarn. I do occasionally splash out on some other fibres but being on an extremely limited budget I use what I can afford."

That's my situation exactly. My sister inherited half of an entire LYS stock when her friend retired and couldn't sell what she had. She sometimes donates to me some lovely yarns that I would be unable to purchase. Otherwise I use what I can afford.


----------



## marywallis

Thank you for the post and pictures..Each fiber has its place and abilities. side note- when I asked a sewing friend to pardon a few dog hairs, she said Are they not also special fibers?


----------



## yarncrazy102

DonnieK said:


> While all of this is true, there are some of us who knit for hospitals and they specifically state "no wool or other types of animal fibers will be accepted for baby items". I have never completely understood, but, hey, their hospital, their way, or quit knitting for the babies who need the things we make. I could try to educate them but it is very hard to educate someone when they have their "policies" in place and know absolutely nothing about yarns or fibers and don't care to learn. So I use 100% cotton or cotton blend or bamboo for the gowns and things that I make. Plus most of my yarns are donated to me and I get lots and lots of Red Heart Super Saver. I have knitted with that for years and washed and dried afghans made for it for years and years and have never had a pilling problem with it and it does get softer and softer as it is used and washed. And, another thing about acrylics is that it is not always needing to be blocked as some other yarns do. And, I never look a gift horse in the mouth. The people I knit for are not so picky about what I make and they are just happy to have a cover on their heads or around their shoulders or over their legs. I am not taking offense at what you say about your wools and agree to a certain extent but when you are making things for people who are not going to be washing them often or are going to put them into commercial washers and dryers, it is best to use acrylic yarns whether they pill or not. When knitting for charity, it is entirely different than knitting for yourself, special friends, or family. It is not because we are too lazy to hand wash the items. I think you are lumping us all into one big pot and circumstances sometimes take preference over desires.


I have to agree here when it comes to using acrylics. There are many items out there that call for acrylics for a reason, mostly because it is easier to care for. I also must say that there are many wools that are itchy, rough in texture, and simply horrible to work with. Brown sheep wools are put through a bath that can cause irritation to the hands. It's not the wool but the chemical bath ingredients that cause my hands to split at the joint and make my hands itch. I made homespun for years and ALWAYS watched what a washed the wool in. Washable wools are great but I find that some brands pill and wear unevenly. Just my opinion so let's move on.


----------



## tamarque

Amy, a well written short article. I cannot believe the defensiveness that some people get into at a drop of a word. Have to wonder if the really read your post and took in your intent.

I can personally say that I have tried to switch to almost all natural fibers altho still do some acrylic work. You mention Cascade yarn--yes, it is fabulous to work with. Am using their Vintage now which is an acrylic/merino blend and is as soft as butter. However, I have a pile of acrylic here that squeaks when handling. The color is a beautiful soft green but cannot even stand doing sample swatching with it due to its plastic nature. I believe it is a Bernat yarn which generally has a good rep. I no longer can enjoy working with such plastic material.

So much of what people use depends on local availability, consciousness and finances. I have written and posted info several times on the toxic nature of yarns made from GMO cottons. I just did an order from ICE which includes cashmere/merino/silk yarn. Even with the high shipping costs, the yarn is no more expensive than local big box store prices. I anticipate the yarn to be wonderful to work with. Other online sources like e-bay have given me excellent, high end yarns at low prices. It takes some time and commitment to search for these bargains, however, it also takes time to watch for sales and travel to big box stores. It is always about knowledge as much as finances that affect the standards by which we live and work.

There are always naysayers who cannot stand any conversation that digs into the why's and wherefore's of our fibers and raises issues of environment or ethical concerns. You didn't even do that; you only wrote to correct misconceptions about a quality of wool that is often erroneously expressed. So let me say thank you for taking the time to express your thoughts and research for the deeper knowledge of our craft.


----------



## mary139

Thanks, Amy for posting. The better informed we are, the better able we are to make informed decisions. 
I would like to add how much I enjoy working with malabrigo yarn. A friend (non knitting) always brushes me off about not being able to wear wool. I think she is slowly changing her mind when she feels some of the newer yarns I enjoy working with. If she isn't completely sold, that's ok because she now knows about the other side of things and can at least understand what I am talking about.
Thanks for doing all the research.


----------



## kaixixang

I believe that MY intent was to add to the information being presented. My experience with non-merino (from the sheep, not any other animal) is that if it is higher than 30% in the yarn blend I cannot wear it at all. So far I have not had a reaction to color dyes...just to musk and other scents that people can put on their skin. This is one reason I cannot walk through the laundry and detergent aisle without sneezing.

My hope is that NONE of the prospective dyes have any Camphor at all! This would be a major problem compared to worrying about what variety of sheep the fiber came from.


----------



## Pishi

I trust that everyone who has read all eleven pages of this thread has come out feeling better educated. I know I have. Thanks Amy as always. I have knit for Linus for several years and could only use acrylics. Baby's do have sensitive skin and SOME will be sensitive to wool. This and because of the ease of care is why we only do acrylics. We have also learned from this thread that there are adults who are sensitive, also. So Amy you have taught us a lot and you have also learned from the forum. That is what it is all about!


----------



## past

Each person is different in the sensitivities. Some of the wool that AmyKnits posted I can use and wear and others I cannot. She states they are all soft and none are scratchy. I agree to a point. It depends on how the wool is processed and how much lanolin might be left behind. I can easily wear the Cascade Superwash, but not Lion Brand. Cascade feels soft against my skin, but Lion Brand is very itchy leaving my skin red and irritated. I love knitting with natural fibers. I have had to give away some completed projects because once I wear them I find my skin cannot handle. I have found on occasion that I can get by with a sweater if I wear a cotton T underneath.
I have a friend who can't even knit with merino washable yarns. She is so sensitive to the lanolin remaining in the yarn that her eyes swell just being in the same room if I'm knitting with it. So when we knit together I don't take anything wool or wool blend and stick with either acrylic or bamboo/silk blends.


----------



## debsu

Thank you Amy for your post, I certainly appreciated it and will incorporate it into my usage with yarns. I truly believe you posted this for the good of ALL knitters and crocheters, so I just don't understand the negative, smart-aleck remarks. I love this forum, but I really wish readers that do not agree, would you please either disagree silently, or with tact. Ugly remarks ruin this forum for all of us. Amy, keep up the good work, I have only seen positive, helpful posts from you. KUDOS!


----------



## Charlotte80

Thank you Amy, I always enjoy seeing your beautiful work and your posts. I have saved your pictures and information on wool in my knitting book. I have been searching for a good wool to knit some socks for my son. I am hoping that I can find my choice at Michael's, Joanne's or Hobby Lobby. If not, there is a wonderful Ben Franklin store up in the Sierra foothills that has about the best selection of yarn I have ever seen apart from a LYS. One of my favorite restaurants is also up there, sounds as though a really good excuse to take a drive. LOL


----------



## SwampCatNana

frannie di said:


> Not very nice and some of us do like the information. Just don't read if it bothers you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alphabetmom

I am only on page 2 of this discussion and don't have time to read it all, but I appreciate her knowledge and if I don't want to read it I won't. I use acrylic for two reasons, 1. Cost. 2. Washability. I now however, have more knowledge and will look into super wash wool. I had no clue wool had soooo many qualities. I am thinking the extra cost may be worth it. I will have to do the math, it still may be cost prohibitive.


----------



## LaKrett

I've been reading this forum for about a year and have learned many new things. It has been the best site I have found. I ALWAYS read anything by Amyknits. I appreciate the way she explains things. What I can't understand is the nasty negative responses to her posts? Please don't let the RUDE ONES affect your posts I really like hearing from you.


----------



## susanrs1

My only comment on this is that I knitted a sweater with Cascade 220 Superwash Merino Wool and I hate it because yes, it does itch. I put a lot of work into this sweater and I rarely wear it. Obviously, this is a new yarn and not something from days gone by. My LYS suggested it and I loved the color but I will NEVER knit with it again. Maybe other brands are different. I actually prefer a blend of wool and acrylic like Plymouth Encore - it washes beautifully and feels good on my skin.


----------



## gypsie

mwatpon said:


> Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.


Your post is very rude. Amy is only trying to teach us about wool. Everything she says is correct. It's only information. You can take it or leave it. Shame on you.


----------



## wyldwmn

Marylou12 said:


> I saw no problem with Amy's post. She's "not starting up something again" or "carrying on" with informative information for us all.


When a person makes a personal attack, like the previous poster did with her attack on AmyKnits, that's called "baiting." It's an attempt to have power and control and to divert the focus away from something, or to gain attention for the person making that type of personal attack. If you look up the practice of "baiting," you will find that it is associated with various types of emotional problems and other disorders. While I don't know the person who made the personal attack on AmyKnits and am not diagnosing them, there may be individuals here who might benefit from understanding that behavior so as to detach from it and not react to it.


----------



## MelissaC

Thanks for your recommendations! There are so many options it's hard to know where to start. I love going to my LYS and feeling the different fiber, but it makes my eyes itch. Maybe too much wool in a small space or something? And I always have my little boys in tow so it's not as enjoyable. I found your post informative and helpful- not preachy or controversial. I think some people are turned off because you are up front and give well researched opinions without trying to tiptoe around so no one gets their briefs in a bunch. I mostly use acrylic because in my early stashing days I wanted lots for a little $$ and didn't know enough about natural fibers to buy them. I'm glad for the education I've gotten here at KP! When my stash is used up I'll probably use more real fibers.


----------



## LilgirlCA

There are yarns available for every need - many times natural fibers like wool fit the need. 

However, sometimes there are needs that wool cannot fit. Like the Australian mother who contacted me asking for acrylic sweater vests as her third son is allergic to the wool sweaters his older brothers wore. 

Thankfully we have many choices.

My suggestion is to carefully feel the skein - rub the back of your hand or the inside of your wrist on it. If it feels like you want the final product to feel, buy it. If not, do NOT assume that you can create a miracle and magically soften the end result.

I use mostly acrylic as I knit for toddlers and our hospital charity (which will not accept natural fibers). I also use natural fibers when my project would be enhanced by them.


----------



## SQM

I have yet to read all the replies, but I would like to add, if it has not already been stated, that acrylic products are made from petroleum which is made from overseas oil. If you want to lessen your carbon footprint, do your best to use natural fibers.


----------



## wyldwmn

Knancy said:


> There is a difference in wool and it depends on how it is treated.


I appreciate hearing all of the information about how wool is treated, what the animals eat, and how the dyes affect the wool. I would also be interested in knowing how much of the dyes actually stay in the wool, or what parts (solids?) of the dyes stay in the wool. I worked for a while with Guatemalan women who dyed thread before doing their backstrap weaving, and they eventually learned that the dyes used for purchased thread that they had been using was carcinogenic. Thread dyed with other types of dyes was not. So I always wonder about other "stuff" that is in wool besides the natural lanolin (which gives me a rash even when it is in lotion) that can, when added all together, give someone a medical condition to deal with. I can understand why someone would say "wool is itchy" when they do not have all of the information that would explain what, specifically, is contained in the wool that would either singly or in combination with other factors cause a problem for them.

I like the idea that each person can find information here about so many brands of wool and the processing (or lack thereof) so that each person can make their own decision based on the information shared, and leave behind what doesn't serve them.

Not everybody has the same amount of information, nor the same information, regardless of how long or how short of a time they've been doing xyz, and there is always room to learn. Sharing information is a positive thing, and doesn't have to be about determining who is right and who is wrong. We learn by repetition and with forum members coming and going, it seems natural to me that topics will be revisited multiple times with newer and more experienced people posting their information and perspective. It's a process that is as natural and as varied as processing wool, starting with the breed of the sheep and how they are fed and treated.


----------



## kmckinstry77

Sigh.
OK, here we go... I have only been knitting since Dec. I have knitted with wool a few times & have had some problems each time... please note that none of these wool products could be all that old since I've only been knitting for a few months.
I have used KnitPicks' Shadow Tonal 100% merino lace yarn. It's not too bad, but it's hard for me to knit with it or to wear it for longer than a couple of hours. I think the effects may have been mitigated by the fact that I was using such small strands (lace-weight). It's a shame because it's beautiful yarn, even if it is pretty scratchy once it's knitted into a larger item. 
I have used Paton's Classic Wool. It's very scratchy & takes less than 1/2 hour to turn my hands bright red. I have persevered, but only through the use of a lot of lotion.
I haven't knit with others, but have purchased Paton's Kroy sock yarn (made of superwash wool)... it feels really scratchy to me, so I'm hesitant to use it, let alone try to wear socks made of it, but I *will* try. I may knit it, throw it in the wash, then try wearing the socks... I'm praying that will make my skin happier about it. I'm excited about trying Loops & Threads' Luxury Sock yarn since it feels a bit nicer (still a bit scratchy, so we'll see how it works), but I'm worried because it's 60% merino wool. Still, it is 30% nylon, 10% cashmere, so it might be OK. 
I have wandered through the aisles, touching the various yarns (oh, c'mon, like you don't do it? Of course you all do. It's probably something that everyone who knits or crochets has in common... the uncontrollable urge to look at yarn & test how it feels). The Martha Stewart super-soft wool feels scratchy to me. I haven't run across Lion brand's cashmere/merino blend, but thanks to AmyKnit's suggestion, I'm going to try to find some to see if it's better. I even tried touching alpaca yarns, etc. to see if I could find a good alternative. Bernat's alpaca yarn feels scratchy to me, too... and a friend knit me a scarf out of 100% alpaca a couple of years ago & I have trouble wearing it for very long. I don't know which yarn she used, but knowing her it wasn't the cheapest kind. 
Anything made of wool in any store, cheap or expensive, feels scratchy to me. Anything made of cashmere feels lovely... but I have trouble wearing it next to my skin for longer than a few hours unless it's a cashmere blend. My favorite winter sweaters are a cashmere-cotton blend... it's very hard to find, though, and it isn't cheap. 
Please stop assuming that wool is a magic super-fiber which can suit everyone. Some of us simply can't tolerate it on our skins, even if it's "super-soft" or "super-wash". I'm sorry, but that's just the way it is. I wish I could tolerate it, really I do, but more & more it looks like I can't.


----------



## gypsie

Lots of good info in this thread but it sure puts a hole in my balloon over my love of cotton. Darn! Thanks gals for the research and info. I learn something new every day on KP.....it never ceases to amaze me though how nasty some humans can be.


----------



## Patii

Another very interesting thread.....so much to learn not only from the original post but also the contributions that followed. This is why I enjoy kp so much. Well done Amy for not allowing undeserved negative feedback to deter you.


----------



## TeeneeBee

I am allergic to wool and lanolin. I spent many years covered in itchy rashes because I was made to wear wool. I was recently allowed to try a number of yarns next to my skin and found only two which didn't cause me a problem and they were both high end and prohibitively expensive. I'll stick to what I can afford and can wear. 

I also read information regarding charity knits for NICUs and they refuse wool because the skin of premies is not able to tolerate wool.


----------



## wyldwmn

MelissaC said:


> I love going to my LYS and feeling the different fiber, but it makes my eyes itch.


This happens to a lot of people who are in rather closed-in places where there are a lot of things that have dyes in them. Dyes can and do give off gasses and those gasses can accumulate and cause a variety of challenges, not all of which occur within a few minutes of contact with the dyes. And as has been mentioned, there are other realities of wool that can cause reactions as well, including plant debris. I stay out of fabric stores until the afternoon hours when there has been some air circulation, and even so, if I'm in there too long I leave with a headache. Part of that could be the lighting, however, even Threads Magazine ran an article one time talking about the gasses from dyes that accumulate and affect people who visit places where there are lots of things that contain dyes. I know people who stash their fibers outside of their living area because when there are larger quantities in their living area they start feeling headaches.

There is even a Stanford University professor who for years has been conducting research on how houseplants take the toxins out of the air for us, and which house plants are best for use in manufactured homes that emit certain gases that are not good for our health.


----------



## nitchik

Wonderful post AmyKnits! I grew up in Australia, and everything was wool in those days. And not _all scratchy! Nothing can compare to the drape of wool, though many acrylics are way better than they used to be years ago.

I'm knitting so many toys these days that I've not knitted anything in wool for quite some time. I do prefer acrylics for toys just because they do cost a lot less and can be washed just about any which way. But I do have some non-toy items in mind, and will knit them in wool blends, or wool. I really appreciate your information on the various wools you have used.


----------



## Connie W

wyldwmn said:


> When a person makes a personal attack, like the previous poster did with her attack on AmyKnits, that's called "baiting." It's an attempt to have power and control and to divert the focus away from something, or to gain attention for the person making that type of personal attack. If you look up the practice of "baiting," you will find that it is associated with various types of emotional problems and other disorders. While I don't know the person who made the personal attack on AmyKnits and am not diagnosing them, there may be individuals here who might benefit from understanding that behavior so as to detach from it and not react to it.


Thankyou for this info. I shall keep it in mind so I won't feel indignant when these unfortunate folks post in the future.


----------



## Marylou12

wyldwmn said:


> When a person makes a personal attack, like the previous poster did with her attack on AmyKnits, that's called "baiting." It's an attempt to have power and control and to divert the focus away from something, or to gain attention for the person making that type of personal attack. If you look up the practice of "baiting," you will find that it is associated with various types of emotional problems and other disorders. While I don't know the person who made the personal attack on AmyKnits and am not diagnosing them, there may be individuals here who might benefit from understanding that behavior so as to detach from it and not react to it.


Thanks for that info. I will keep that in mind for the future! :thumbup:


----------



## nanny26k

I agree Jessica-Jean. If there is a post that isn't to your liking, just ignore it. There is no point in being critical and hurtful in a response. I for one of many, many appreciate the information she shares. It's obvious to me she has a love of all things knitting.


----------



## Turmaline

Thank you for an informative review of many affordable quality wool and wool blend yarns.

There is a lot of mythology about fibers, also a lot of defensiveness about one's choices.

Thanks for introducing me to some fibers that I have not used from big box stores. I am very fond of wool, silk, and combinations of the two fibers for me or for adult gifts, but also make kids items from a combination of acrylic and nylon which are soft, soft, soft. Six years later, the girls carry my baby blankets in fan and feather stitch everywhere and they are soft as ever and pill free.

Wool allergy is very real for some people, so I do not dispute their claims and just use synthetics for them.

If you ever made charity items for Afghan kids (this was fashionable maybe 5,6 years ago) you would know that no fiber besides real wool was accepted. In real cold weather acrylic will get wet as snow melts from the body heat of the wearer and then freeze on the children's heads, causing real harm. So there is definitely a prized place for cheap wool in charity knitting. Those kids were a real charity case freezing without the donations.

Happy knitting to all whatever you like to knit with.


----------



## Condia

I enjoy your posts Amy, is saves tons of time by having the research done and condensed. I have no desire to actually know all the details of the processes of manufactured yarns as I use only my own hand spun fibers that I purchase as raw materials and do the processing myself. So I don't take the time and effort to research the manufactured yarns. But I do really enjoy knowing the pros and cons of the different yarns. You are correct in stating the wool of today is not the same as the processed wools of yesteryear. There truly are some people that have allergies to wool and other specific fibers but most of the population could wear wool without problems. A lot of the itchiness from past years was due to the processing of fiber, not actually because "OF the fiber" itself. Processing has come along way, thank goodness. Can't wait to read about the cotton topic. I adore spinning cotton off the seed! Hope I don't miss that post! 
Thanks for posting this topic. It was good, interesting and informative reading.



AmyKnits said:


> Next up is to figure out the difference between mercerized, organic, gassed and Pima cottons... I know relatively little about cottons, how they are produced and the advantages and disadvantages of the many types available! :roll:
> 
> I freely admit that I have tried several cottons to see how they behave, but I really haven't educated myself on the differences.... Yet.


----------



## Pandora

Thank you, Amy. If something makes me be in a hurry that I don't want to be in, I give myself the reward of at least making sure there is not a word from Amy. If so, I rush to that, read it carefully, then feel I am still an acceptable member of the human race. You are great!


----------



## Gumblossom

Thank you Amy for your informative post. I simply love knitting in and wearing wool. For me, there is nothing like it for warmth and wearability. My now adult children refuse to wear anything knitted from wool. They did as children but when they became older (teens) they said it was prickly. Very strange indeed!!! Some of Grandchildren say it is prickly. Funny since they have never had a wool jumper etc. and never had one on. Funny as it might seem, they all had sheep skin cot and pram liners as gifts from me and not a mention of them being prickly. The parents swear by them.
I now have another grand baby, whom I will be minding when my dtr returns from maternity leave. My house is cold in winter and heating is out of my budget, except for shower time, then I will put a heater on. So my grand baby will have warm wooly jumpers etc. knitted by me and will have skivvies etc. under them. 

While I believe there some people who genuinely can't wear or knit with wool I believe that for my family it is just some stupid idea that my children got and sadly passed it on to their kids. Mum or dad says it's prickly so it must be.
Example: Dtrs xh wouldn't allow them, including my dtr, to eat anything except steak, peas and potato for tea because that is all he liked. If she put anything else in the trolly he would tell her that she couldn't have it because he didn't like it. Those poor little children never tried anything else because he made them believe that other food was not nice and when they were free of him it took years to get them to eat anything else. They love most foods now. 



:-D


----------



## momskii

DonnieK said:


> While all of this is true, there are some of us who knit for hospitals and they specifically state "no wool or other types of animal fibers will be accepted for baby items". I have never completely understood, but, hey, their hospital, their way, or quit knitting for the babies who need the things we make. I could try to educate them but it is very hard to educate someone when they have their "policies" in place and know absolutely nothing about yarns or fibers and don't care to learn. So I use 100% cotton or cotton blend or bamboo for the gowns and things that I make. Plus most of my yarns are donated to me and I get lots and lots of Red Heart Super Saver. I have knitted with that for years and washed and dried afghans made for it for years and years and have never had a pilling problem with it and it does get softer and softer as it is used and washed. And, another thing about acrylics is that it is not always needing to be blocked as some other yarns do. And, I never look a gift horse in the mouth. The people I knit for are not so picky about what I make and they are just happy to have a cover on their heads or around their shoulders or over their legs. I am not taking offense at what you say about your wools and agree to a certain extent but when you are making things for people who are not going to be washing them often or are going to put them into commercial washers and dryers, it is best to use acrylic yarns whether they pill or not. When knitting for charity, it is entirely different than knitting for yourself, special friends, or family. It is not because we are too lazy to hand wash the items. I think you are lumping us all into one big pot and circumstances sometimes take preference over desires.


While I agree that some of the new wools & wool blends are easy to work with, I am allergic to all wool to wear, I break out in a rash, so while I can work with it for a short period of time, there is no way that I can wear it. I am sure that is why the hospitals prefer everyone NOT to use wool.


----------



## ethgro

Have you used Noro? Very 'itchy' for some of us but felts beautifully. I can knit with it (it leaves a burning feeling on the finger that I carry the yarn on when I work with it too long so I pace myself) and love the fantastic colors it comes in and the long sections of color, but can only use it for handbags for myself or something for someone else. Now, cashmere is a different story. I can tell if a hank of yarn has cashmere in it by just putting it against my neck. It takes a few minutes but I become very uncomfortable - not just itchy. This all said, I much prefer to knit with wool than anything else - it just behaves better and makes a nicer looking product. Good thing I mostly knit for family and not myself. I agree that the wools on the market today (and acrylics) are nothing like they were when I started knitting.


----------



## kmckinstry77

gypsie said:


> Lots of good info in this thread but it sure puts a hole in my balloon over my love of cotton. Darn! Thanks gals for the research and info. I learn something new every day on KP.....it never ceases to amaze me though how nasty some humans can be.


Hi! 
Not me - I'm definitely a confirmed cotton-lover.  
(Of course, it's hard not to be if wool in pretty much any form isn't an option for you. Although, silk is pretty awesome, too...) 
Ugh, no kidding. I'm not in the best of moods at the moment, but, still... It just makes me really glad I'm not teaching high school now because high schools are pretty much like that all the time. At least by the time most people get to college, they've calmed down somewhat. Usually.


----------



## ksfsimkins

I think that the reason that people think wool is scratchy is because of the mothproofing that is often used on wool blankets and woolen cloth. If you have ever had any experience with army surplus blankets you will never forget that scratchy feeling. Most yarn made for knitting does not have these chemicals added to them. My family used to raise 600 head of sheep and sent our wool to a woolen mill for many years. We have blankets that are made by the woolen mill from our wool. These blankets are not as scratchy as the army blankets because they used a different moth proofing chemical. But the home spun wool yarn that I spin has no scratch at all ( as long as I have taken great pains to clean every little bit of weeds and trash out of it during the washing process before I spin it. That being said, if you are allergic to wool (which I am, I have to spin wearing thin cotton gloves or I have a case of hives) you can experience itching even without the mothproofing chemicals. I am also allergic to moth balls so my mothproofing is to put WORMWOOD into my wool storage containers or a 1 inch thick piece of Cedar wood into the container. If the cedar smell disappears you just sand the wood and that revives the smell. No muss and no fuss mothproofing.


----------



## Condia

WOW! Never imagined any of this. I have grown cotton in my garden in years past and it is a beautiful plant, did not take extra attention that is being mentioned, although I am sure as a commercial grower things are quite different. For hand spinners, like myself, that like to spin cotton I highly recommend growing your own as it is quite a beautiful plant even if you aren't in an area where it can bloom. Have to check though if it is legal to grow in your state as it is illegal to grow in some states.



Jessica-Jean said:


> From one discussion or another, I received this message:
> 
> From: [email protected]
> Date: Tue, 19 Nov 2002 11:43:20 EST
> Subject: Re: THE UGLY PLANT, COTTON
> 
> This is one of the nasty truths about cotton. It uses tons of fertilizer to grow (made from oil using electricity), tons of pesticide to survive (made from oil and electricity) and it grows best where the boles never get wet (in a desert). This last part requires the transportation of millions of gallons of water from where it falls to where cotton grows. The water is pumped with electricity and petroleum products (gasoline). Prior to harvest it must be defoliated (visions of Viet Nam) so the machines can suck off the boles. Then, the fields are burned to clear and kill pests (and birds and etc.). This results in air pollution over tracts of desert otherwise untouched.
> 
> The pesticides contaminate the water supply, kill off the wild life and poison us (at the least). The excess fertilizer drains off to pollute the rivers, streams and underground water. In addition the plants deplete the structure of the ground (in GA if you don't care what someone does with a piece of land you say "you can grow cotton on it if you want"). No other natural or man made fiber requires as much energy as cotton per pound.
> 
> Then, there is the power required to gin out the seeds, card and bail the cotton. The dye process requires petrochemicals and results in tons of pollution. In addition, the intense labor required to grow cotton was almost single handedly responsible for the institution of slavery surviving in the USA as late as it did.
> 
> Other than that, cotton is a fine fiber.. People frequently fail to consider what things REALLY cost. It is much less polluting to make a ton of nylon or acrylic directly from petrochemicals and electricity than grow a ton of cotton (costs less too).
> 
> Regards,
> Ed II


----------



## not enough yarn

Hello and sorry I didn't read ALL the post but I have used all types of yarn. There are scratchy acrylics and wool.So I use the yarn that best suits the project or pattern. As for grandmas scratchy wool it was most likely the breed of sheep the wool was coming from.I have merino and a south down sheep their wool is top of the line for softness. I had an Icelandic sheep sold her as I didn't care for her wool or her(into everything).A friend who raises sheep for meat asked the shearer if the wool from his sheep was any good. Well the shearer said yes if you like scratchy wool.So it's the sheep breed or brand of acrylics that either you get soft or scratchy yarn.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

AmyKnits said:


> What brands have you found to be itchy? I posted a photo of my arm last week.. I was working with some cotton and my arms were red, itchy and swollen... I am not allergic to cotton, but figured something in the dye or manufacturing process was irritating me.... I scratched my arm during the night (in my sleep) and in the morning my arm was a mess. I just haven't found any of the wools I personally used to feel itchy. I do hope you recall the brand.... Thanks!


I have found the Lion brand yarns to be itchy. The Blends, I should say of wool and acrylic. Wool-ease. Amazing seems to have fibers that come out while I am knitting and go up my nose and really affects my sinuses. I have also knitted a hooded scarf with Their Alpaca blend and had the same problem.Also, Sheep-ish from Stitch nation.
I have some Noro Wool- Cashmere- nylon blend and some Hand painted Blue Moon super merino for a shawl. But I have been too busy to try them. My grandkids keep me busy with the acrylic stuff. It's more easily accessable for me. I also don't drive ( legally blind ) our JoAnn's ,Michale's and Hobby Lobby, as well as, 2 LYS are a 120 miles round trip. So I am Stuck With Walmart or ordering online and paying postage.. I'm "fixing to" use some Bernat Softy Chunky, I'll keep ya posted . Knitting 3 Years and Counting, LOl. Love ya Amy !


----------



## Mrs.Mac

Dear AmyKnits,
Thank you for sharing this useful information. Many of the members will benefit from more facts about wool. You are very brave to weather the expected comments from those who believe they have reason to criticize you for simply being generous and sharing useful information.

I have a degree in Vocational Home Economics, and loved my courses in Textiles. Learned so much about fibers, and how they are used in fabrics and yarns, and all of the good things and the drawbacks of each one is. YOur information is right on, and up to date. It is a shame that many readers are not able to use this good information, but that is their misfortune, surely not your responsibility. I know from experience that there are many people in this world who simply cannot accept any information that challenges their deeply ingrained ideas on any subject. 

We all have our preferences, we are all alike in many ways and we are all unique in many other ways. We are alike, and we are different at the same time. Vive la difference! And the similarities. Love you, Amy!


----------



## ultrahiggs

AmyKnits said:


> I have been on several threads recently where members have asked for help in trying to soften acrylic yarns. Acrylic yarns are made from plastic. The plastic is extruded through a machine to produce the yarn. It is made from the same material as your Tupperware bowl. Can you soften your Tupperware bowl? No. You can melt it to change it's shape... but it will not soften no matter what is applied to it... it is non-porous.
> 
> The only thing that applying hair conditioner or fabric softener to the acrylic will do is to "coat" the acrylic with a greasy film..... just like when you store greasy food in Tupperware and don't wash it very well.... there is a greasy film.... it may make the acrylic FEEL a bit softer, but will be exactly the same when washed again.
> 
> You can put the acrylic into the dryer which will gently "melt" the acrylic... this will result in pilling and somewhat altering the look of your work and your stitches. Some people "kill" their acrylics to make them soft, but that results in SEVERELY changing the look of your knitting... flattening out your entire project... this is a great technique for a few unique projects, but for most of our hand knitting... this is not recommended.
> 
> Wool IS porous... it will absorb water and other products specifically put into wool washes to make them softer and softer with each washing. Most quality wool washes instruct you NOT to rinse the product out of the garment.... this will ensure that the added ingredients to replenish the softness of the wool stays in the wool. Even if your wool starts out soft, it will get softer and softer with each washing.
> 
> Many knitters insist they don't use wool yarns because they are too scratchy. Another reason for not using wool is because they don't want to hand wash their garments.
> 
> I have severe allergies and have very sensitive skin. I have been on several threads discussing the fact that not only some fibers bother my skin, but also many dyes in certain fibers. Wool is porous and will accept dyes very easily... therefore, most often.... considerably less dye is used in producing wool yarns.
> 
> I have only been knitting for two years, but have not YET found any wool I have purchased to feel "scratchy" in the least.
> 
> I wonder if some knitters swear wool is "itchy" when the last time it was they purchased or knitted with wool is..... YES, my Grandmother's knits WERE itchy..... but that was many, many moons ago.
> 
> There have been so many advances in technology that wool can really no longer be known as either "itchy" or hand wash only. Superwash wools are made by either removing the scales from the wool, which renders it incapable of felting. It also removes the scales which are likely to cause itching. The second method for rendering wools superwash is manufacturers applying a light coating to the yarn to prevent it from felting AND protects your skin from feeling the "itchy" scales. This light coating allows the wool to maintain it's breathability and absorbency... your wool will still behave as wool.
> 
> I have used superwash wools for so many baby items that I can no longer count. I use wool for socks, mittens, hats and garments consistently.
> 
> I have only been knitting for over two years, but I have not yet found ANY wool that I have purchased to be like the "old" itchy wool that some of us grew up with.
> 
> There are so many advantages to using wool.... your work will have a wonderful drape AND knit up properly as most patterns are knitted with wools or wool blends. Wool is naturally moisture-wicking... allowing your skin to breathe naturally. A wool sweater will allow your body to regulate it's temperature naturally... keeping you warm AND allowing extra heat to escape. Wool is naturally fire retardant... great for baby blankets and sleeping items. Wool is classic... the look and feel of real wool simply cannot be replicated by machines manufacturing artificial wool "replicas".
> 
> I could go on and on about the beauty and softness of wool, but a photo says a thousand words. Since I started knitting, I have purchased some "favorites".... I have knitted with these wools, washed and worn and have felt heavenly and worked up wonderfully.
> 
> If you THINK wool is "itchy", you haven't purchased wool in a while or are buying the wrong kinds. If you believe wool isn't easy care, you should check out the superwash wools.
> 
> I certainly hope those who keep stating wool is "itchy" or I need my items to be "easy care" give some of these wonderful knitting products a try.... I promise... you won't be disappointed.
> 
> I am on a mission to learn all I can about all types of fibers used for knitting.... Which work best for which items, how they drape, how they wash, how they are dyed. I have found that wool is my favorite fiber to work with... by far. I hope that some of you have learned a bit about wool from this post and will give some of the MANY wonderful wool products a try.


Hi Amy, havnt tried the superwash wool, but I have used the hand spun, hand dyed very expensive wool and am sorry to say that I sneezed all the way through making a cardigan for my daughter and she found it itchy, I didnt find it easy to knit either, the wool was from Shetland


----------



## Mrs.Mac

Yes, good response.



Marylou12 said:


> Thanks for that info. I will keep that in mind for the future! :thumbup:


----------



## kmansker

Thank you for the information. I have not tried any wool because I was of the mind set that it was itchy, scratchy and smelled funny but I will have to try it. Thanks, I appreciate your informative information.


----------



## yorkie1

wmatpon: I'm with you. I don't care if it's the present wool yarns or the way back when wool yarns I still cannot wear anything made if it has the slightest bit of wool in it.
I do use a lot of cotton, but use the acrylics, orlon, etc. for most things and mine never get stiff, or hard (like Tupperware) (By the way I hate Tupperware)
Anyway just wanted ones to know that other yarns besides wool are really great. It's still a person's own preference.
If a person paid heed to all the pros and cons on everything out there today you wouldn't eat, do, or use anything. 
My personal opinion, just use your own judgment on most things. Some feedback is ok, but lots of the time if one person reads something and another reads the same thing they can come up with two different conclusions


----------



## SwampCatNana

alphabetmom said:


> I am only on page 2 of this discussion and don't have time to read it all, but I appreciate her knowledge and if I don't want to read it I won't. I use acrylic for two reasons, 1. Cost. 2. Washability. I now however, have more knowledge and will look into super wash wool. I had no clue wool had soooo many qualities. I am thinking the extra cost may be worth it. I will have to do the math, it still may be cost prohibitive.


The extra cost really is worth it. I used it in a top just recently and it knits like a dream! Go to http://www.cascadeyarns.com/yarnMenu.asp

They are beautiful as well as great to knit! Like AmyKits, Cascade is my fave go-to yarns! They also have a wonderful 100% cotton called UltraPima!


----------



## Condia

HAHA, this is good as a Spinner myself when people ask me what I am spinning and I tell them the breed of sheep I often hear "I have never heard of that kind of animal." Even within the same breed of sheep there are differences in the quality of the fiber. Much depends on the care and condition of the animal as well. There are some breeds that I love to spin and others I detest. New spinners will usually take whatever wool is given to them, even Suffolk which is not really the best wool for spinning. But as they progress with the learning and understanding of wool they tend to make better choices of the type of sheep they enjoy the wool from. The wool from different types of sheep are also used for different projects. When doing commission spinning I always ask what the project is so I can better advise the customer as to what kind of wool would work best. Such as "this is a wool that can be worn next to the skin" or this wears well as an outer garment. Thanks for posting there are many types of sheep breeds as it really does make a world of difference in your projects which breed you are working with.



lostarts said:


> Wool is my favorite fiber, too.
> 
> Before you go on to studying another fiber, there's a lot more to learn about wool. Most mills won't tell you the breed of the sheep (they just label it "wool"), but there are many different breeds of sheep, and all of them have different characteristics in their wool.
> 
> See if you can find a spinner in your area. They can probably tell you a lot about wool and different sheep breeds. Did you know that there are various breeds of merino sheep? They all have fine wool, but there are differences. And there are some sheep that have very coarse wool, which WOULD be very scratchy.
> 
> I once spun some yarn from a Spelsau sheep. That's a breed of sheep with a double coat. In other words, it has a fine, short, crimpy undercoat (in this case, a very light grey), and a course, long outer coat (in this case black). It felt very rough while I was spinning it. Actually, I spun it at some demonstrations at museums and other public events, and I found out later that spectators thought I was spinning steel wool.
> 
> I knitted it into a hood, just a little large, and spritzed it with water and gave it a spin in the dryer, checking every 5 minutes and respraying as needed until I liked it.
> 
> The undercoat felted, making a windproof hood. The outer coat fluffed up and made a black, mohair-like halo above the light grey. It turned out soft, windproof, warm, and drop-dead gorgeous!
> 
> I have a similar fleece that I still have to wash and spin that's from a Norwegian short-tail sheep named Daisy.
> 
> Most people are amazed by spinners, because they'll ask if a finished project is wool, and the spinner/knitter tells them not only the breed of the sheep, but the name of the particular sheep the wool came from.


----------



## MadameDefarge

I'm with you Jessica!


Jessica-Jean said:


> Is someone twisting your arm to force you to read and comment on this topic?? Perhaps 'tis you who has problems!


----------



## Rdanek

mwatpon said:


> Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.


Thank you Amy for this info! I always like to read KPs reviews on the many yarns available. I don't feel it is snobbish in any way to prefer natural fibers. We all have differing opinions. I would hope everyone who reads and contributes to this site will not feel inhibited. We help each other with many different comments and questions.

The comment by mwapton should be ignored. It would be a shame if any of us felt our posts are irrelevant, unneeded or stupid. We all have something valuable to share and learn.

I would suggest that perhaps mwapton be censored for what really is a negative attack on another member.


----------



## ultrahiggs

mwatpon said:


> Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.


OH WOW think you are the one with the problem, who taught you to be sooooooooooo rude


----------



## kmckinstry77

AmyKnits said:


> Next up is to figure out the difference between mercerized, organic, gassed and Pima cottons... I know relatively little about cottons, how they are produced and the advantages and disadvantages of the many types available! :roll:
> 
> I freely admit that I have tried several cottons to see how they behave, but I really haven't educated myself on the differences.... Yet.


Hi! Oh, please do... cotton is pretty awesome (but then again, I am pretty biased).  Knowing your attention to detail with fibers (and seriously, you've only been knitting for two years, I think you said?? Wow), I'm sure you'll uncover more than the rest of us ever would. You've clearly done a lot of experimentation with wool, so thanks for bringing a lot of interesting yarns to my attention... I'll be on the lookout for some of them, to see if they're less scratchy. 
I know that Pima cotton is very soft. It drapes nicely, but I'm not entirely certain it can hold its shape that well. 
Mercerized cotton is used for sewing thread. From what I've heard, the process makes it more durable. I haven't run across mercerized cotton yarn except online (which doesn't count because yarn is such a tactile experience). I don't know if it's soft, but based on my experiences with sewing thread, I'd think that it would wash & wear pretty well... 
I'm not sure what gassing does to cotton. Elann has some gassed cotton yarns that I've been drooling over (they even *look* soft on my computer screen, and the colors...). 
Egyptian cotton is nice, too... but be careful. I can tell you from experience with bed sheets that the whole thread count thing (or maybe yarn ply, as applied to yarn?) gets out of hand. I refuse to buy 100% Egyptian cotton sheets with a higher thread count than around 300 because once it hits 400, the sheets come out of the dryer so wrinkled that you feel like you have to iron them so you're not sleeping on uncomfortable wrinkles. OK, let's get real, here... who has time or energy to iron sheets?? I don't know if that would make a difference if it's made into yarn, but I don't really want to knit things that will always require ironing. I can't imagine many of you feel differently... 
As far as the "organic" craze goes... about all I can see is that it mostly means "no pesticides". I honestly don't notice any difference between organic & non-organic fruits & veggies (please don't shoot! I seriously can't see any difference in flavor, etc), so I'm not sure what the effect would be on cotton. I'm not saying it's not a bad idea to eliminate pesticides & find other means to deal with pests. I'm all for fewer chemicals being put into or onto our bodies (& due to the rising numbers of people I know with cancer, autism, learning disabilities, mental health issues, autoimmune diseases, etc. I really do wonder about all those chemicals). I just don't think that necessarily makes the *product itself* better. Maybe cotton is different. 
Oh, and someone posted about fabric softener... someone with a Minnie Mouse avatar, I'm sorry the screen name isn't coming to me... thank you. The info. about cotton becoming more flammable with more fabric softener has made me re-think even the small amount I do use.


----------



## shluke

Personally, I will choose acrylic for its durability and the amazing selection of color to be found. I have knitted with wool, and its not my choice, but everybody is different and I think we should rejoice in the differences. That's what makes life interesting. I don't think that I should insist that someone with a differing viewpoint should think exactly like I do.


----------



## wyldwmn

So, I have a question about some comments that AmyKnits made about acrylic yarn being flammable. If manufactures of children's clothing have been restricted with respect to which types of fibers they can use to make children's clothing, and if fabric sold by the bolt in fabric stores is required to have a warning label about it not being suitable for children's sleepwear (which I think I remember is related to flammability challenges), then is there anything similar going on with acrylic yarn that would advise consumers of its flammability or some type of warning that it should not be used to knit children's wear? I'm curious about this.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose

DonnieK said:


> While all of this is true, there are some of us who knit for hospitals and they specifically state "no wool or other types of animal fibers will be accepted for baby items". I have never completely understood, but, hey, their hospital, their way, or quit knitting for the babies who need the things we make. I could try to educate them but it is very hard to educate someone when they have their "policies" in place and know absolutely nothing about yarns or fibers and don't care to learn. So I use 100% cotton or cotton blend or bamboo for the gowns and things that I make. Plus most of my yarns are donated to me and I get lots and lots of Red Heart Super Saver. I have knitted with that for years and washed and dried afghans made for it for years and years and have never had a pilling problem with it and it does get softer and softer as it is used and washed. And, another thing about acrylics is that it is not always needing to be blocked as some other yarns do. And, I never look a gift horse in the mouth. The people I knit for are not so picky about what I make and they are just happy to have a cover on their heads or around their shoulders or over their legs. I am not taking offense at what you say about your wools and agree to a certain extent but when you are making things for people who are not going to be washing them often or are going to put them into commercial washers and dryers, it is best to use acrylic yarns whether they pill or not. When knitting for charity, it is entirely different than knitting for yourself, special friends, or family. It is not because we are too lazy to hand wash the items. I think you are lumping us all into one big pot and circumstances sometimes take preference over desires.


If you knit it wool how would anyone know... Unless they set the item on fire! I love wool and use it a lot, I use acrylic as well but have been trying to get my acrylic stash down and replacing it with wool or other fibers.


----------



## nonichinski

I notice that most of the wools illustrated in your srticle are merino. Merino wool comes from the underside of the animal which is not exposed to the elements and is not there to be waterproof, windproof or any other kind of 'proof'. Thus merino wool is the softest and most luxurious of the wools you can buy today. 
Some people not so wealthy perhaps can not afford them and so still experience wool as 'itchy'. And as has been remarked there are many people who are allergic to wool.


----------



## nitnurse

My DH and also a friend of mine has suffered from dermatitis when wearing wool. Someone said it is the lanolin in the wool that causes it? At any rate, they cannot wear it as their skin gets so red and scaly that it breaks the skin and bleeds. They both would love to wear woollen clothes, especially in the colder months, but this problem prevents that from happening. I wanted to knit my DH some wool socks, then remembered he won't be able to wear them! Bummer!


----------



## soc

I find Amy's posts to be generally pretty informative. 

On the other hand, characterizing acrylics and other synthetics as "tupperware" and "plastic" and so on is kind of irritating. That may technically be the case, but as she herself points out the many many types of "wool," there are many treatments and versions of synthetic fibers. Whether natural or synthetic, the preparation of the raw materials makes a world of difference.

I find it annoying, whether it is Amy or any number of other posters, for a detailed explanation for why the knitter (or crocheter or whatever) should not have used the fiber in question. 

If someone is asking for a yarn recommendation, by all means go all out. State every experience and pro and con.

If someone has already made something and is asking for advice for how someone else may have solved the situation, then respond.

I think that maybe some irritation is because you have to wade through discussions on why the original poster should have used a different yarn, instead of just finding responses to the original question.

This is not meant to put anyone down, just maybe to pick out why there seems to be so much prickliness out there.

-- I knit whatever comes my way.....


----------



## SwampCatNana

Just keep in mind, all. "To each his/her own!"


----------



## SRCZ

Hi, I am surprised about your post. It seems like you are yelling at us. I find that knitters have very individual thinking as to yarn. In some areas wool does seem to be itchy. It does depend on the person and their skin.


----------



## wyldwmn

nonichinski said:


> I notice that most of the wools illustrated in your srticle are merino. Merino wool comes from the underside of the animal which is not exposed to the elements and is not there to be waterproof, windproof or any other kind of 'proof'.


So, does this mean that the sheep's body only secretes lanolin (and maybe other stuff) in selected locations on its body? Are there glands that are situated in certain places within the innards to do this, or how does that work?


----------



## Janneylynn

I have not tried all the yarns you list Amy. But I have to say that I still find some wool yarn scratchy.
I knit scarves for my 3 Grand daughters and all 3 of them did not like the Lion Brand Wool ease on their necks at all .
They are age 9 down to 4. So I looked for a softer acrylic or cotton blend. I think it depends on the person. I myself, usually find wool not the most comfortable against the skin....But if I have a layer under it it is nice and warm.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

nonichinski said:


> I notice that most of the wools illustrated in your srticle are merino. Merino wool comes from the underside of the animal which is not exposed to the elements and is not there to be waterproof, windproof or any other kind of 'proof'. Thus merino wool is the softest and most luxurious of the wools you can buy today.
> Some people not so wealthy perhaps can not afford them and so still experience wool as 'itchy'. And as has been remarked there are many people who are allergic to wool.


Merino is a BREED of sheep! It's NOT from a different part of a random sheep!


----------



## Ginny K

You are an infomercial for wool! I have to differ with you, (not totally but some). I am not allergic to anything except wool. Even some of the newer kinds are very itchy. I do like merino, alpaca, and some of those blends. Blends with mohair drive me crazy.


----------



## sam0767

AmyKnits said:


> Hi Donnie, My main reason for posting this information is to share some of my recent research.
> 
> Of course the best choice is often cotton, blends or acrylics. There is nothing wrong with ANY fiber.... however, I constantly hear members saying they don't knit with wool because they don't want to hand wash and it is too itchy.
> 
> Of course, our work dictates what we knit... MANY charities ask for acrylic... in many cases, acrylic IS the right choice.... I just think many THINK it is the ONLY washable alternative....
> 
> Just some information and food for thought. No ONE fiber is perfect for every person or every project... it is about choosing the best fibers for our own individual needs.
> 
> Personally, I will knit with ANY fiber.... and have been experimenting with everything I can find... from Alpaca to mink to acrylic to wool, blends and everything in between!
> 
> I am not "knocking" ANY fibers or ANY choices... we all make choices based on what we are knitting and who we are knitting for.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have been contaplating getting some of the Lions Brand wool blend for the last of the afghans I have to get made for Christmas. I have read the label and saw it was a washable/dryerable if that is a word and thought I would make them out of that. I made all grandkids blankets out of RH super saver as they will be dragging them on the floor and such. But think for the adults I am going to use the wool blend. Thanks for your information Amy!!!


----------



## nonichinski

You're right ! Now I wonder where ever I read that merino wool comes from the underside of a sheep?
Apologies.
But in any case merino sheep as you say are known for the softness of their wool.


----------



## Turmaline

To each his own please.

What's the point of arguing about fibers, wool allergies real or other? It is your hobby, your time, your money. Use what you like and enjoy what you make.

I don't like wool is reason enough not to use it whether it has allergenic properties or not for you.

I have learned that most people do not change their minds or opinions with or without facts. If you ever teach crafts you will observe this too.

Enjoy what you make even if others think it is not worth working with.


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg

Thank you so very much for the helpful info Happy knitting


----------



## HandyFamily

AmyKnits said:


> I have been on several threads recently where members have asked for help in trying to soften acrylic yarns. Acrylic yarns are made from plastic. The plastic is extruded through a machine to produce the yarn. It is made from the same material as your Tupperware bowl. Can you soften your Tupperware bowl? No. You can melt it to change it's shape... but it will not soften no matter what is applied to it... it is non-porous.
> 
> The only thing that applying hair conditioner or fabric softener to the acrylic will do is to "coat" the acrylic with a greasy film..... just like when you store greasy food in Tupperware and don't wash it very well.... there is a greasy film.... it may make the acrylic FEEL a bit softer, but will be exactly the same when washed again.
> 
> You can put the acrylic into the dryer which will gently "melt" the acrylic... this will result in pilling and somewhat altering the look of your work and your stitches. Some people "kill" their acrylics to make them soft, but that results in SEVERELY changing the look of your knitting... flattening out your entire project... this is a great technique for a few unique projects, but for most of our hand knitting... this is not recommended.
> 
> ....


Strictly speaking, that is very much incorrect. 
I really don't want to make some sort of lecture right now, but your bowl is polymer net, and the yarn would be oriented molecules aaaa... and the rest is somewhat harder, longer and has to do with mathematics.


----------



## wyldwmn

Turmaline said:


> I have learned that most people do not change their minds or opinions with or without facts. If you ever teach crafts you will observe this too.


So, professional researchers who study how our thinking works have a lot to say about how we learn, our responses to the way in which information is given, and about the environment in which information is given. It's not so simple as one person's experience and assumptions about how they, personally, define change in another person's mind or opinions. One person may have the exact same experience repeatedly simply because of their own choices to position themselves in a particular environment that they believe to be a teaching environment. That isn't a basis for drawing conclusions about "most people." I've taught and written and facilitated therapeutic groups that involve various types of needlework, and before I did, I did my research about how best to meet a variety of needs. I didn't just do my own thing and then draw conclusions about other people when they didn't do what I expected or wanted them to do. I supported their unique and individual learning processes, taking into account that for as much as I knew about those processes, there was still stuff that I didn't yet know that I didn't know.


----------



## Mercygirl76

AmyKnits said:


> "And Amy maybe don't call acrylic plastic in the opening statements ; )"
> 
> The reason I choose to use the word plastic is because acrylic IS made from plastic.
> 
> However, if we use a term that is more "politically correct" like synthetic fibers, polymer, polycrylic, petro chemical derivative, manufactured from crude oil.... I have found so many people cannot relate and don't understand the difference.... neither did I a mere year ago.
> 
> If I use the word plastic and explain acrylic is like a plastic cup... More people can relate.... it is something we are all familiar with and have held in our hands. I understand that it might not be pleasant to hear for some (I personally have no problem with the fact that I knit with plastic... I use plastic every day and I don't find that to be a negative)... but I will never understand why...
> 
> Wool is from sheep
> Acrylic is plastic
> Cotton grows from the Earth
> Alpaca wool is made from the Alpaca animal
> 
> These are simply facts about fibers which are in no way offensive, negative, degrading or insulting. This is the way I look at it and hope that everyone would.


Let's continue with this list:

Acrylic is plastic (made from petro chemical derivatives) see:
Wool is from sheep
Cotton is a plant
Bamboo is a plant
Alpaca is from an alpaca animal
Cashmere is from goats
Angora is from rabbits
Silk is from a worm
Soy and Soysilk are from a plant
Quiviut is from the musk ox
Bison is from bison (and is WONDERFUL to feel --- ask Courier 770)
Mink yarn is from the mink.

Everybody that is in a dither over this thread, these are just facts. Acrylic yarn is made from a form of plastic. It is not an indictment on whether or not one should or shouldn't use it nor is it a judgment against those who do use it. ALL yarns are put through some chemical processes before we purchase them: be it dying, or some other treatment.

As for wool being itchy, yes some wools are itchy and many others are not. Just because someone finds wool itchy doesn't necessarily mean they have an allergy, just that the wool fibers scratch their skin and cause a reaction. If you have a wool allergy, then you know to stay away from wool. If you find wool scratchy but are not allergic to it, perhaps try a different brand or type of wool and see how that works for you. But the point is that there ARE alternatives to scratchy wool today and if you are so inclined, you can give them a try. Or not. Your choice.


----------



## AmyKnits

wyldwmn said:


> So, professional researchers who study how our thinking works have a lot to say about how we learn, our responses to the way in which information is given, and about the environment in which information is given. It's not so simple as one person's experience and assumptions about how they, personally, define change in another person's mind or opinions. One person may have the exact same experience repeatedly simply because of their own choices to position themselves in a particular environment that they believe to be a teaching environment. That isn't a basis for drawing conclusions about "most people." I've taught and written and facilitated therapeutic groups that involve various types of needlework, and before I did, I did my research about how best to meet a variety of needs. I didn't just do my own thing and then draw conclusions about other people when they didn't do what I expected or wanted them to do. I supported their unique and individual learning processes, taking into account that for as much as I knew about those processes, there was still stuff that I didn't yet know that I didn't know.


I change my mind constantly... The more I learn, the more I try... I change my mind as to what is my "favorite". BUT I am very blonde and quite flaky....


----------



## Titletown Gal

I could not wear the old wool that is itchy, but the wool that is available to us knitters now is wonderful. I agree that it is soft and comfortable to wear.

I did purchase some yarn from Hand Painted Yarn, but I have to look it up on the site to find out what type I ordered. I believe they were wool and silk. The labels and invoice doesn't indicate the details.

I just completed one of Sockittome's socks, made with wool, and I am glad that I used wool. 

I do lean towards the natural fibers with a little of silk in them.

I made the mistake of using a cashmere for a cowl, which gave off too much lint. White cashmere on a navy coat doesn't work.

These topics are very interesting and informative, regarding the different types of fibers/yarn.


----------



## wiremysoul

nonichinski said:


> I notice that most of the wools illustrated in your srticle are merino. Merino wool comes from the underside of the animal which is not exposed to the elements and is not there to be waterproof, windproof or any other kind of 'proof'. Thus merino wool is the softest and most luxurious of the wools you can buy today.
> Some people not so wealthy perhaps can not afford them and so still experience wool as 'itchy'. And as has been remarked there are many people who are allergic to wool.


Actually, Merino is simply a breed of sheep. The softness of Merino has more to do with the fineness of the wool (diameter of the strand).

Sheep (and other wool bearing animals) excrete lanolin (a waxy substance) through their sebaceous glands (all over, not just their backs), which coats their wool and makes it more weatherproof. Almost all of the lanolin is removed from the wool in the production of yarn, but not all of it. This is what gives some wool more water-proof tendancies than others. Merino wool isn't waterproof, but it, like all animal fibre (even your hair which wicks sweat away from your scalp), it reduces moisture against your skin. I don't think wool is waterproof at all, but it does certainly wick moisture from your body.

I hope this helps!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merino
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lanolin


----------



## Mercygirl76

wyldwmn said:


> So, I have a question about some comments that AmyKnits made about acrylic yarn being flammable. If manufactures of children's clothing have been restricted with respect to which types of fibers they can use to make children's clothing, and if fabric sold by the bolt in fabric stores is required to have a warning label about it not being suitable for children's sleepwear (which I think I remember is related to flammability challenges), then is there anything similar going on with acrylic yarn that would advise consumers of its flammability or some type of warning that it should not be used to knit children's wear? I'm curious about this.


Acrylic yarn is not flammable. It melts when put directly in contact with a flame. You can do a flame test on acrylic yarn and see it melt into a blob of melted, molten plastic.


----------



## sockit2me

soc: Why is stating a FACT that acrylic is "plastic" irratating ??
"Plastic" means something that was molded. The topic was actually about wool, which is grown, carded, spun, maybe dyed, processed....etc. BUT never molded !! Just a fact.


----------



## Lee Carlson

We are so fortunate to have you on our forum. You are very willing to share your knowledge and we benefit from this.
Learning is the name of the game. Br sure to share often.


----------



## mystic31714

Wow, somebody got their panties in a twist. I do not always agree with Amy, but her info here about wool was the most wonderful lesson I have read in a long time. Good work, Amy, you sure do your homework. 
I have run into the problem of knitting chemo hats, as they will not take anything with wool, only man made fibers. Too bad because I also have found fantastic, soft wool to knit with. I am working on a sweater from Marisol that is alpaca, merino wool and silk, just lovely, so soft. 
On the other hand I have discovered some yarn , man made that is very soft, like Caron,s Simply Soft. I also use good quality organic cotton from Blue Sky Alpaca. These make great chemo hats. Lets all think before we send a unfriendly email. Everyone on this site just tries to share their knowledge. 
Oh, by the way, I did sneak a hat into the hospital that was made with Angel Hair from Sensations, just a bit of wool in it, and the gal loved it. So there. Guess I just proved that even I can be wrong!!!


----------



## madkiwi

mavies said:


> We are all better for people like Amy who cares enough to share what she learns with others. Now is she could just tell us about the SPF, which another member posted earlier today!!!


Go to google, type in sun protection factor of wool.

And then read about SPF and UPF- both very interesting, and supporting many of the things already posted.

Madkiwi


----------



## madkiwi

PS Wool IS itchy round my neck. I have to wear a scarf, but fine everywhere else. Why? Dont know.

Madkiwi


----------



## calisuzi

I love wool and wool products and would love to be able to use natural products over man made, but not everyone is fortunate enough to be able to afford wool, my budget only allows for the cheaper man made yarns and even at that something must be done without even to afford that, so if I have to 'kill', add conditioner or what ever to make my finished product softer that's what I'm stuck with.


----------



## wyldwmn

wiremysoul said:


> Sheep (and other wool bearing animals) excrete lanolin (a waxy substance) through their sebaceous glands (all over, not just their backs), which coats their wool and makes it more weatherproof. Almost all of the lanolin is removed from the wool in the production of yarn, but not all of it.


I have a question about lanolin. When I use lotion that has lanolin in it, my hands let me know immediately that they don't like it. And to me, no matter what the added scent is in the lotion, it seems like I can smell the lanolin and it's not a pleasant smell for *me.* Also, when I moved to the country a number of years ago I took a long walk and came up on a flock of sheep that came running over to the fence to say hi (or maybe get lost, as I don't speak sheep), and they were really smelly. Then a downpour of rain started, and they were way more smelly. What makes them smell like that? Is it the lanolin or something else? When my nephew, Radar, comes to visit, he is a very strong combination of dog and sheep and goat and chicken "perfume," and for me, personally, it seems not that far adrift, as it were, from skunk. When he leaves, it stays in the furniture and the carpet and is not appetizing during meals.


----------



## Mrs.Mac

Sorry, cannot resist: Perhaps the problem is lack of education in courtesy and tolerance for opinions not one's own. Rather childish, really, considering that no one forces any member to read or agree with any post.



ultrahiggs said:


> OH WOW think you are the one with the problem, who taught you to be sooooooooooo rude


----------



## norita willadsen

I am confused. You state acrylic yarns are made from plastic and I have read that they should never be ironed as the yarn will melt. I have used basicly acrylic yarns for years and years and years. I have used an iron to then and have never had the yarn melt or be ruined. It doesn't make any difference with what wt yarn I use or from what company I buy from. I'm sure there are other knitters out there that am just as confused about this issue as I am. Norita


----------



## calisuzi

Donnie, you are wonderful, I love your sweet gentle answers. I had to put a lock on my mouth or would come off as a terrible shrew.


----------



## tricotscalins

Jessica-Jean said:


> Is someone twisting your arm to force you to read and comment on this topic?? Perhaps 'tis you who has problems!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MartiG

Just what I was thinking! If you don't like something you started to read STOP reading it! Just because someone chooses to share what she has learned doesn't mean she is starting a "conflict". Taking time to make a nasty value judgement on someone's post, what a waste of time.


----------



## MartiG

Thanks for taking the time to do this. Very informative. You are so right that products from many years ago are not the same as their new, improved versions today. I find your posts to be very informative and love seeing your knitted projects.


----------



## gina

veets said:


> I think this thread has already flamed enough and do not want to add to it. The intent of the original poster was not to inflame but just to communicate her point of view and obviously it is an informed point of view. For me, there is just a practical/monetary side to this. I am far from poor but wool yarns, especially when blended with silk or alpaca or cashmere are expensive. If I knit 5 items a year I could imagine doing them all in woolen yarns but I knit a lot!
> On vacation I found a lovely store that had the whole line of Cascade yarns and purchased enough to make a sweater for my 13 year old grandson. The pattern was ladened with cables and bobbles and interesting stitches. It took me 3 days to work it up and finish it up and the yarn was $60! Far from a cheap thrill. Then there was the rest of the week to knit something else. I just can't afford to go expensive like that on every project.
> Just one comment on those recommended yarns... That Martha Stewart stuff was completely awful to work with. I did a child's vest with it and the stuff just worked up with a heavy feel and the weight of the yarn stretched out the vest and it never looked right on the kid.


Three days to knit a complicated sweater with cables and bobbles? Wow!! I doubt I'll ever be that fast.


----------



## courier770

As a result of this topic I contacted 4 local groups that accept knitted or crocheted items for charity distributions. Not one of them required that the items be crafted from Acrylic yarns. What they do require is, that items be machine washable and dryable. 

Are natural fibers more expensive? Yes and no, it depends on where you shop. There are many on line sites in addition to brick and mortar locations that sell yarns of natural fibers at pretty low prices. Smiley's comes to mind (has both a website and a retail location), as does Brown Sheep Yarn. Brown sheep products are sold by many on line and retail locations and they have a mill shop at their Mitchell, NE location. Covetedyarn.com, yarn.com and handpaintedyarn.com are a few sites, off the top of my head. 

Generally I do not use acrylic yarns due to their high combustibility and a family burn incident years ago. Just the other day I got blasted by a KP member for using a wool/acrylic blend to create a scarf/hat set for a local breast cancer boutique. The yarn was purchased by someone else..not I and I agreed to use the yarn provided since the items would NOT be ones used on infants of children.

Fiber technology has advanced greatly but even 50 years ago I didn't find my wool, Catholic School uniforms to be "itchy". Those uniforms were also machine washable. 

There are many misconceptions about fibers, their safety or dangers, allergies and manufacturing process'. As a general rule I avoid synthetics but there are also some natural fibers that I will not use because the process to make them into yarn is highly polluting. For ME safety and the environment are huge concerns...you may not agree or you may have other concerns.

Amy is simply trying to provide valuable information and I applaud her efforts.


----------



## ics

Go Amy! I always look forward to your wisdom and kindness. Bless you.


----------



## gypsie

wyldwmn said:


> So, I have a question about some comments that AmyKnits made about acrylic yarn being flammable. If manufactures of children's clothing have been restricted with respect to which types of fibers they can use to make children's clothing, and if fabric sold by the bolt in fabric stores is required to have a warning label about it not being suitable for children's sleepwear (which I think I remember is related to flammability challenges), then is there anything similar going on with acrylic yarn that would advise consumers of its flammability or some type of warning that it should not be used to knit children's wear? I'm curious about this.


That's a good question!


----------



## mopgenorth

Mercygirl76 said:


> Acrylic yarn is not flammable. It melts when put directly in contact with a flame. You can do a flame test on acrylic yarn and see it melt into a blob of melted, molten plastic.


Cotton and cotton flannel, on the other hand, will literally burst into flames when ignited. Cotton is considered a "natural" fiber - so which is worse? is a parent supposed to decide if they would rather risk their child going up in flames or have acrylic melt and form a permanent cocoon? There are so many things to take into consideration; i.e., should you or should you not use acrylics for baby/children's wear - should we allow them to play with plastic toys? - It is so easy to collect random opinions over the internet that support one side or other and then present these as "facts" -

I recently read an article that was actually based on scientifically collected data (as opposed to obtaining random opinions and thoughts from a forum or blog) is that a child is more likely to die of smoke inhalation way before the flames of a fire reach them - so wouldn't this render the whole sleeping with acrylic or natural fiber issue moot? Then there are the toxins in the smoke that killed the child - smoke from a typical house fire would seemingly include toxins from other sources besides clothing; ie plastic toys, acrylic furniture, etc. etc. There always has been and always will be risks affecting evolution AND static living. There are no best ways to protect ourselves and our children. All we all do the best we can, but certainly we can't do it all.


----------



## Pippen

AiLin said:


> Here is a quote from one of your other posts:
> 
> _"mwatpon
> Joined: May 12, 13
> Messages: 24
> Feedback: 0/0.0%
> Location: in hiding
> This is such good and varied advice.
> 
> I do know how to knit in the round and with dpns. Years ago I actually made a sock.
> 
> Thank you all so much for all of the information. This is a nice friendly place to learn.
> 
> mwatpon"
> 
> I agree, generally this is a nice friendly place to learn. PLEASE mwatpon, try to keep it "a nice friendly place" by keeping the negative comments such as these to yourself.
> 
> Thank you so much._


_

I absolutely agree........, let's keep it nice and friendly!! I am also new to this forum, joined sometime last year, not a few months ago, and haven't seen a post like this from Amyknits before. We are actually all here to learn from others, support each other and help each other, aren't we?

:thumbup:_


----------



## Pippen

AmyKnits said:


> I change my mind constantly... The more I learn, the more I try... I change my mind as to what is my "favorite". BUT I am very blonde and quite flaky....


Just love this part: BUT I am very blonde and quite flaky... :lol:


----------



## templetb

AmyKnits said:


> Next up is to figure out the difference between mercerized, organic, gassed and Pima cottons... I know relatively little about cottons, how they are produced and the advantages and disadvantages of the many types available! :roll:
> 
> I freely admit that I have tried several cottons to see how they behave, but I really haven't educated myself on the differences.... Yet.


Good project. I would like to understand more about cottons. Why do some produce a heavy fabric and others are light? What works best in what situations? Please share the results of your research. I feel like I don't know enough about cotton to select the best type for a project. I buy a lot of my yarn from the internet, so I need to know more about properties to choose the right type.


----------



## courier770

I'm sorry but Acrylic yarn is highly combustible. Yes there are warnings on fabrics and I'd like to see those warnings extended to yarns also. I'm not sue why the are no warnings on acrylic yarns...perhaps the Craft Yarn Council or the yarn manufacturers have successfully fought such warnings. 

You can do as Amy has done and take samples of yarns from various fiber sources..OUTSIDE and put them on tin foil, then light them on fire to see what happens. Acrylic turns into a molten mass t hat welds to the skin of the person wearing it or covered by it. This is what happened to my late brother in law, in an accident. His burns were made worse by the shirt he was wearing that day. 

Yes some natural fibers burn very easily and others do not. Though synthetics burn the easiest. This is why our armed forces members wear uniforms that are NOT made from synthetics.

These concerns go far beyond yarn for knitting though. I live in a part of the country where wildfires are fairly common. Reducing the use of materials that support burning, in our homes is something we need to give more thought to.

One of my coworkers lost her home in one of last summers most devastating wildfires. Her new home is under construction and she is choosing materials that reduce the "fuel" in a home fire. Yesterday I went with her to pick out counter tops..she's chosen concrete...yes concrete! Not quite as fancy or fussy as granite, marble or quarts..but it won't burn! She learned her lesson the hard way..she lost nearly everything and never gave a thought to the "combustibility" of the materials in her home. Now she thinks differently...just as I began to think differently when a family member of mine suffered such horrific burns. We learn by our mistakes/ignorance.


----------



## wiremysoul

wyldwmn said:


> I have a question about lanolin. When I use lotion that has lanolin in it, my hands let me know immediately that they don't like it. And to me, no matter what the added scent is in the lotion, it seems like I can smell the lanolin and it's not a pleasant smell for *me.* Also, when I moved to the country a number of years ago I took a long walk and came up on a flock of sheep that came running over to the fence to say hi (or maybe get lost, as I don't speak sheep), and they were really smelly. Then a downpour of rain started, and they were way more smelly. What makes them smell like that? Is it the lanolin or something else? When my nephew, Radar, comes to visit, he is a very strong combination of dog and sheep and goat and chicken "perfume," and for me, personally, it seems not that far adrift, as it were, from skunk. When he leaves, it stays in the furniture and the carpet and is not appetizing during meals.


That's a really good question. All mammals secrete oils from the skin, even humans. Unwashed hair smells really bad to me, and I _imagine_ it's from the oils secreted by the scalp but I don't know the actual science, honestly. And there's a difference between someone's odour and bad body odour from being unwashed, right? If I was Radar's auntie, I would make him bathe more often and gently tell him that if I can smell him, so can everyone else.

My son, who is only 10, needs an air freshener in his room (since he was a baby) because his room stinks, even if he doesn't. Even bathing every other day (It'll be every day without fail once he starts puberty, I assure you), his hair starts to smell on the 2nd day. Boys smell, IMO. LOL. Maybe it's the testosterone or other pheromones.


----------



## tamarque

wyldwmn said:


> This happens to a lot of people who are in rather closed-in places where there are a lot of things that have dyes in them. Dyes can and do give off gasses and those gasses can accumulate and cause a variety of challenges, not all of which occur within a few minutes of contact with the dyes. And as has been mentioned, there are other realities of wool that can cause reactions as well, including plant debris. I stay out of fabric stores until the afternoon hours when there has been some air circulation, and even so, if I'm in there too long I leave with a headache. Part of that could be the lighting, however, even Threads Magazine ran an article one time talking about the gasses from dyes that accumulate and affect people who visit places where there are lots of things that contain dyes. I know people who stash their fibers outside of their living area because when there are larger quantities in their living area they start feeling headaches.
> 
> There is even a Stanford University professor who for years has been conducting research on how houseplants take the toxins out of the air for us, and which house plants are best for use in manufactured homes that emit certain gases that are not good for our health.


Yes, it has been known for a very long time that green plants detoxify the air. Trees do that in nature on a larger scale. What I would like is info on the study with specifically named plants that you mention. I love houseplants.


----------



## kaixixang

For softness I would go with Coats and Clark, Aunt Lydia's ...

The 1000 yard or longer/bigger "spool". The larger 1000 yard or bigger only comes in Ecru or White...that *I* know of. You may locate via Amazon.com if not U.S. based.

There is also another 400 yard multi-strand that comes in Ecru or White...but it comes in center-pull skeins. Sorry that I cannot remember the name.

If there are other brands available in Canada, UK, Australia, Africa...PLEASE let all of us know. I may not be able to get them because of the company policy of the providing online store...but at least I can look!!!


----------



## kneonknitter

AmyKnits said:


> I have been on several threads recently where members have asked for help in trying to soften acrylic yarns. Acrylic yarns are made from plastic. The plastic is extruded through a machine to produce the yarn. It is made from the same material as your Tupperware bowl. Can you soften your Tupperware bowl? No. You can melt it to change it's shape... but it will not soften no matter what is applied to it... it is non-porous.
> 
> The only thing that applying hair conditioner or fabric softener to the acrylic will do is to "coat" the acrylic with a greasy film..... just like when you store greasy food in Tupperware and don't wash it very well.... there is a greasy film.... it may make the acrylic FEEL a bit softer, but will be exactly the same when washed again.
> 
> You can put the acrylic into the dryer which will gently "melt" the acrylic... this will result in pilling and somewhat altering the look of your work and your stitches. Some people "kill" their acrylics to make them soft, but that results in SEVERELY changing the look of your knitting... flattening out your entire project... this is a great technique for a few unique projects, but for most of our hand knitting... this is not recommended.
> 
> Wool IS porous... it will absorb water and other products specifically put into wool washes to make them softer and softer with each washing. Most quality wool washes instruct you NOT to rinse the product out of the garment.... this will ensure that the added ingredients to replenish the softness of the wool stays in the wool. Even if your wool starts out soft, it will get softer and softer with each washing.
> 
> Many knitters insist they don't use wool yarns because they are too scratchy. Another reason for not using wool is because they don't want to hand wash their garments.
> 
> I have severe allergies and have very sensitive skin. I have been on several threads discussing the fact that not only some fibers bother my skin, but also many dyes in certain fibers. Wool is porous and will accept dyes very easily... therefore, most often.... considerably less dye is used in producing wool yarns.
> 
> I have only been knitting for two years, but have not YET found any wool I have purchased to feel "scratchy" in the least.
> 
> I wonder if some knitters swear wool is "itchy" when the last time it was they purchased or knitted with wool is..... YES, my Grandmother's knits WERE itchy..... but that was many, many moons ago.
> 
> There have been so many advances in technology that wool can really no longer be known as either "itchy" or hand wash only. Superwash wools are made by either removing the scales from the wool, which renders it incapable of felting. It also removes the scales which are likely to cause itching. The second method for rendering wools superwash is manufacturers applying a light coating to the yarn to prevent it from felting AND protects your skin from feeling the "itchy" scales. This light coating allows the wool to maintain it's breathability and absorbency... your wool will still behave as wool.
> 
> I have used superwash wools for so many baby items that I can no longer count. I use wool for socks, mittens, hats and garments consistently.
> 
> I have only been knitting for over two years, but I have not yet found ANY wool that I have purchased to be like the "old" itchy wool that some of us grew up with.
> 
> There are so many advantages to using wool.... your work will have a wonderful drape AND knit up properly as most patterns are knitted with wools or wool blends. Wool is naturally moisture-wicking... allowing your skin to breathe naturally. A wool sweater will allow your body to regulate it's temperature naturally... keeping you warm AND allowing extra heat to escape. Wool is naturally fire retardant... great for baby blankets and sleeping items. Wool is classic... the look and feel of real wool simply cannot be replicated by machines manufacturing artificial wool "replicas".
> 
> I could go on and on about the beauty and softness of wool, but a photo says a thousand words. Since I started knitting, I have purchased some "favorites".... I have knitted with these wools, washed and worn and have felt heavenly and worked up wonderfully.
> 
> If you THINK wool is "itchy", you haven't purchased wool in a while or are buying the wrong kinds. If you believe wool isn't easy care, you should check out the superwash wools.
> 
> I certainly hope those who keep stating wool is "itchy" or I need my items to be "easy care" give some of these wonderful knitting products a try.... I promise... you won't be disappointed.
> 
> I am on a mission to learn all I can about all types of fibers used for knitting.... Which work best for which items, how they drape, how they wash, how they are dyed. I have found that wool is my favorite fiber to work with... by far. I hope that some of you have learned a bit about wool from this post and will give some of the MANY wonderful wool products a try.


I have extreme severely sensitive skin & cannot wear 100% wool items. It doesn't matter what wool it is. I can however wear wool blends, but, the wool content has to be the lowest fiber percentage. To give you an idea of how sensitive my skin is, I can feel a stray thread on the inside of my clothing & it will irritate me to no end until I find it & remove it.


----------



## courier770

I have two sons...both are grown men but I agree with wiremysoul...boy's can "stink", in more ways than one. We are mammals and our bodies/hair does secrete "oils"..though I assure you that once you get older...or old enough you don't produce enough oils. My hair has turned the same lovely shade of silver that my Dad's was..and it's taken me years to find a conditioner that is just right. In winter, since about age 55+ I find that I must use lotion on my hands or they will crack and bleed..not fun.

All those make up supplies I had in my teens, twenties and thirties have been replaced with lotions and potions to moisturize my skin! It was much more fun shopping for eye shadow than something that will take care of cracked heels!

That said, older animals are much like older people, the amount of oils their bodies produce begins to lessen with time. Healthy sheep produce a bit of lanolin but Alpaca do not. Alpaca need more protection from the elements than sheep do...probably because they don't produce lanolin. On the other hand let's look at Bison/Buffalo. That's an animal that has never lived anywhere but outdoors. Yarns made from their fiber are very warm, very durable and pretty easy care..though it is costly. Fiber is an interesting study and an ever evolving science. I for one enjoy learning more.


----------



## aprilknits

LOVE this post! Of course some are truly allergic to wool and/or lanolin. Of course some are more sensitive to certain brands/breeds than others. The encouragement to TRY wool, especially if you haven't for many years, is valuable and appreciated. I always thought it was too scratchy, but I tried it a few years ago and haven't looked back. If cost is a concern, try the online stores like the ones already mentioned, as well as Elann.com. You will be amazed to find that wool can be affordable. No one said you must give up acrylic if you want to try wool! But, the benefits of wool in many applications are very much worth giving it a try. If you don't like it, fine. If you discover you are allergic or too sensitive to it, what a pity! If you try it and like it, you have found something to give you a great deal of practical pleasure.
Thank you, Amy!


----------



## tamarque

Some people have addressed the chemicals in yarns. It is amazing how many are used from the growing of fibers, whether animal or vegetable, and then the cleaners, the dyes, and then the preservatives and finishers. 

I think it would be interesting to study the nature of people's sensitivities. Anything from Vit D levels to hormone imbalances to probiotic deficiency can cause sensitivities in the skin. These types of deficiencies are major health issues today and the medical industry ignores them. This is just a piece of it. And because we are very different these deficiencies can manifest differently in people. 

The chemicals used are so incredibly toxic and we blame it on the wool when it may be something in the manufacturing process. 

I wonder if people were using truly organic wools or other natural fibers whether they would still be sensitive? I wonder if people explored their diet more carefully and made changes if they would be able to improve their tolerances?


----------



## aprilknits

tamarque said:


> Some people have addressed the chemicals in yarns. It is amazing how many are used from the growing of fibers, whether animal or vegetable, and then the cleaners, the dyes, and then the preservatives and finishers.
> 
> I think it would be interesting to study the nature of people's sensitivities. Anything from Vit D levels to hormone imbalances to probiotic deficiency can cause sensitivities in the skin. These types of deficiencies are major health issues today and the medical industry ignores them. This is just a piece of it. And because we are very different these deficiencies can manifest differently in people.
> 
> The chemicals used are so incredibly toxic and we blame it on the wool when it may be something in the manufacturing process.
> 
> I wonder if people were using truly organic wools or other natural fibers whether they would still be sensitive? I wonder if people explored their diet more carefully and made changes if they would be able to improve their tolerances?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: You're no doubt on to something there.


----------



## courier770

aprilknits..thank you for your very thoughtful post. I think many have a skewed opinion of wool based on experiences from more than a few decades ago.

As I've stated time and time again I won't ever use acrylics for infant or child wear..due to the combustibility issue but I also won't use it for severe cold climate areas. I make my living on my feet, year round. While the Rocky Mountains can get pretty darn cold..not near as cold as the middle of our country. Wool socks offer much more protection to our feet (which is an area we are most likely to suffer frostbite) than any synthetic can.

I'm a delivery driver for a well known overnight delivery company...I slog through snow in high tech boots but low tech hand knit socks. A couple of years ago I was making a delivery to a mountain home. The driveway was snowed in so I had to walk from the road to the home. The resident pulled her door open and said "come in, come in, please warm up". I assured her I was just fine, though her husband did give me a ride back to my truck on their snowmobile. The woman asked how I kept my feet warm...I showed her my high tech boots...then showed her my "low tech" socks which were hand knit from some purple "sparkle" yarn. She was amazed that I wasn't wearing some high tech socks from the ski shop..just some old fashioned hand knit socks..and she declared them quite "sexy"...we had a good laugh over that one.


----------



## Mrs.Mac

I read recently (did not make a note of the source, sorry.) that flame retardant material used to make certain fabrics less likely to be a hazard is also a carcinogen (cancer-causing agent.)

Also, when I was studying textiles, we covered laws about labels for fabrics, especially those made in foreign countries. Not all manufacturers, here or abroad, follow our regulations about labeling. Just look at bolts of fabric in a fabric store. Or any other label for that matter. Of course, material on fabric labeling has certainly changed since I was n college! Who know/?



wyldwmn said:


> So, I have a question about some comments that AmyKnits made about acrylic yarn being flammable. If manufactures of children's clothing have been restricted with respect to which types of fibers they can use to make children's clothing, and if fabric sold by the bolt in fabric stores is required to have a warning label about it not being suitable for children's sleepwear (which I think I remember is related to flammability challenges), then is there anything similar going on with acrylic yarn that would advise consumers of its flammability or some type of warning that it should not be used to knit children's wear? I'm curious about this.


----------



## willers

At the risk of sounding like a yarn snob, I love Red Heart yarns. I just knitted a scarf (found pattern on Ravelry called Foggy Seas) and it blocked beautifully. I have, however, knitted another scarf (Japanese Feather and Fan) and it semi-blocked. Has anyone knitted with Quiviut?


----------



## sockit2me

norita willadsen said:


> I am confused. You state acrylic yarns are made from plastic and I have read that they should never be ironed as the yarn will melt. I have used basicly acrylic yarns for years and years and years. I have used an iron to then and have never had the yarn melt or be ruined. It doesn't make any difference with what wt yarn I use or from what company I buy from. I'm sure there are other knitters out there that am just as confused about this issue as I am. Norita


Norita: I am amazed that you are somehow defying the laws of physics and the collective consciousness !


----------



## imashelefrat

I do appreciate your love of wool, but it is your experience. I am sure that some of the people who find wool to be itchy use a "young" wool.
I do not have allegies in general except.....
Wool might be soft to the touch, but I do itch when I wear wool that touches specific parts of my body. Old wool, new wool, knitted wool, woven wool. Sheep, Alpaca. I stopped trying.
Wool cannot touch my neck, head, face, torso, inner arms. 
Gloves and socks are OK. I love working with wool, so others get the items. My mother who knitted for all of us could not wear wool (or even a leather strap watch), my sister and my daughter cannot wear wool as well. My sister cannot even wear socks and gloves. I fee bad for her. I do not assume that she has only old wool problems.


----------



## Julesintahoe

I used to think I was allergic to wool because it made me itch. Well, I am not allergic to wool. (All rashes aren't allergy, though I know some people are allergic to the lanolin.) It was the old style of wool. I was in the yarn store one day feeling some unbelievably soft yarn only to find it was wool! Since that day 8 years ago, I have enjoyed knitting with wool and all kinds of natural fibers, and even some of the blends.


----------



## SwampCatNana

http://windyvalleymuskox.net/qiviut-pure.html


----------



## aprilknits

I would LOVE some purple sparkly wool socks - for the warmth and comfort...AND the sexy factor!



courier770 said:


> aprilknits..thank you for your very thoughtful post. I think many have a skewed opinion of wool based on experiences from more than a few decades ago.
> 
> As I've stated time and time again I won't ever use acrylics for infant or child wear..due to the combustibility issue but I also won't use it for severe cold climate areas. I make my living on my feet, year round. While the Rocky Mountains can get pretty darn cold..not near as cold as the middle of our country. Wool socks offer much more protection to our feet (which is an area we are most likely to suffer frostbite) than any synthetic can.
> 
> I'm a delivery driver for a well known overnight delivery company...I slog through snow in high tech boots but low tech hand knit socks. A couple of years ago I was making a delivery to a mountain home. The driveway was snowed in so I had to walk from the road to the home. The resident pulled her door open and said "come in, come in, please warm up". I assured her I was just fine, though her husband did give me a ride back to my truck on their snowmobile. The woman asked how I kept my feet warm...I showed her my high tech boots...then showed her my "low tech" socks which were hand knit from some purple "sparkle" yarn. She was amazed that I wasn't wearing some high tech socks from the ski shop..just some old fashioned hand knit socks..and she declared them quite "sexy"...we had a good laugh over that one.


----------



## aprilknits

SwampCatNana said:


> http://windyvalleymuskox.net/qiviut-pure.html


Nice! Worth saving for.


----------



## aprilknits

sockit2me said:


> Norita: I am amazed that you are somehow defying the laws of physics and the collective consciousness !


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tamarque

I have sniffed in and absorbed the experience of Quivet at fiber festivals but until my money tree starts to fruit out, this sumptuous yarn is not in my budget.


----------



## imashelefrat

Good for you. Does not work for me.


----------



## imashelefrat

I heard about it too. Not in my price range.


----------



## Linda6885

AmyKnits said:


> I find that there are a great many misconceptions regarding fibers.. especially wool....
> 
> I hear the same concerns over and over and wanted to share that in my experience, wool is so soft and wonderful to work with.


Amy, you are absolutely correct on everything you have said about wool. I love wool and the beautiful depth of color that you can only get with wool. BUT you will never stop all the 'untruths' that are recited here probably every day. I have found no matter how much proof you may have, some will try to prove you wrong on any subject, any time. And some will just refuse to take advise no matter how good it is. Which is why this thread has gone crazy with responses. I'll just say :thumbup: 's Amy for trying so hard.


----------



## courier770

I don't think anyone is saying that Acrylic yarn has no "value"...it just has a "different" value to some.

I've no objection to acrylics being used for some items but safety is and always will be my first concern.

As for allergies...well I have a fatal allergy to pencilin and coconut. That means that if I get an infection that could be easily cleared up with penicillin, I have to be given a less effective drug that will take longer to take care of the problem...as for coconut...I miss out on some wonderful cookies too! I always "lusted" after those Hostess "snowballs" and was envious of my friends who could indulge in them...especially the green ones around St. Patricks day.

In short we need to select the fibers of our life based on our needs, safety, allergies and environmental concerns. I make my choices on those factors but NOT on the snob factor.


----------



## SwampCatNana

tamarque said:


> I have sniffed in and absorbed the experience of Quivet at fiber festivals but until my money tree starts to fruit out, this sumptuous yarn is not in my budget.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

sockit2me said:


> Norita: I am amazed that you are somehow defying the laws of physics and the collective consciousness !


I needed a good laugh here :lol:


----------



## MaryA

Amy, I just want to thank you for having the courage to post your research results! I love your posts, your knitting is beautiful and I was bowled over when you said you have only been knitting a coupe years. I really appreciate everything you have to say. I know I'm a bit older than you, but if we lived closer I think we could be good friends. Keep posting, PLEASE!


----------



## kneonknitter

Linda6885 said:


> Amy, you are absolutely correct on everything you have said about wool. I love wool and the beautiful depth of color that you can only get with wool. BUT you will never stop all the 'untruths' that are recited here probably every day. I have found no matter how much proof you may have, some will try to prove you wrong on any subject, any time. And some will just refuse to take advise no matter how good it is. Which is why this thread has gone crazy with responses. I'll just say :thumbup: 's Amy for trying so hard.


What may be an 'untruth' to you is not necessarily an 'untruth' to others. You sound like you are scoffing at people like me who know what they can wear, eat, touch etc & what they cannot. I have a lifelong allergy to many many things, some that are life threatening, like medications. Are these 'untruths' because you don't suffer the same? Don't be so high & mighty or judgemental please. People like me are not refusing to take your 'good advice', we just prefer to live without being uncomfortable or endangering ourselves.


----------



## smokey2000

Jessica-Jean said:


> Is someone twisting your arm to force you to read and comment on this topic?? Perhaps 'tis you who has problems!


Tushay'


----------



## Mercygirl76

courier770 said:


> I'm sorry but Acrylic yarn is highly combustible. Yes there are warnings on fabrics and I'd like to see those warnings extended to yarns also. I'm not sue why the are no warnings on acrylic yarns...perhaps the Craft Yarn Council or the yarn manufacturers have successfully fought such warnings.
> 
> You can do as Amy has done and take samples of yarns from various fiber sources..OUTSIDE and put them on tin foil, then light them on fire to see what happens. Acrylic turns into a molten mass t hat welds to the skin of the person wearing it or covered by it. This is what happened to my late brother in law, in an accident. His burns were made worse by the shirt he was wearing that day.
> 
> Yes some natural fibers burn very easily and others do not. Though synthetics burn the easiest. This is why our armed forces members wear uniforms that are NOT made from synthetics.
> 
> These concerns go far beyond yarn for knitting though. I live in a part of the country where wildfires are fairly common. Reducing the use of materials that support burning, in our homes is something we need to give more thought to.
> 
> One of my coworkers lost her home in one of last summers most devastating wildfires. Her new home is under construction and she is choosing materials that reduce the "fuel" in a home fire. Yesterday I went with her to pick out counter tops..she's chosen concrete...yes concrete! Not quite as fancy or fussy as granite, marble or quarts..but it won't burn! She learned her lesson the hard way..she lost nearly everything and never gave a thought to the "combustibility" of the materials in her home. Now she thinks differently...just as I began to think differently when a family member of mine suffered such horrific burns. We learn by our mistakes/ignorance.


Amen.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linnerlu

lostarts said:


> <<snip>>Wool is my favorite fiber, too.
> Before you go on to studying another fiber, there's a lot more to learn about wool. Most mills won't tell you the breed of the sheep (they just label it "wool"), but there are many different breeds of sheep, and all of them have different characteristics in their wool. <<snip>>
> 
> Wow, Jo, thanks for a lot of great information on different types of wool. I also have to say I love your avatar picture with your beautiful hooded shawl!


----------



## Marny CA

When my friend tells me she is allergic to wool, I don't make her anything with wool. Period.

I certainly would NEVER use wool when knitting/crocheting for charities.


----------



## raindancer

Wow Amy, what a great lesson you provided for many of us! I am now using wool blends, but was afraid to for a long time, as I too thought of the wool of 50 years ago being "itchy". Your explanation was thorough and your posting the photos of the yarns you use will help us immensely! Thank you!


----------



## windowwonde28941

Amy thank you .
People she is trying to help us ALL .
If you do not like what she has to say DO NOT READ IT .
If you dont have anything nice to say please dont say anything .
Leave the rest of us to read it we like it .
Thank you 
Eugenia


----------



## courier770

Most mills are more than willing to tell you the breed of sheep their wool yarns come from..that is a total misnomer. There are breeds of sheep that are raised for meat, others for wool and yet others for meat and sheepskin.

In addition to being a knitter, I'm a spinner and you'd better believe that anyone I have purchased roving from has been more than willing to share the breed of sheep they produce. There is no one breed of sheep (or any animal) that will meet all needs..nor will there ever be any one breed of dog that all find pleasing.

There will never be ONE plant that will provide all of man's needs either.

As for acrylic, if it meets your needs and your budget...despite it's high combustibility..that's fine...it just doesn't meet mine so quit telling me it will.


----------



## Mercygirl76

courier770 said:


> ...In short we need to select the fibers of our life based on our needs, safety, allergies and environmental concerns. I make my choices on those factors but NOT on the snob factor.


Exactly!!! And might I add there is absolutely nothing wrong with making yarn choices just because you happen to like natural fibers over acrylics for whatever reasons. It is simply a choice, a preference, not a judgment for or against the value of acrylic yarn.


----------



## kimmyz

Very good post, Amy, and your yarn choices/suggestions are lovely. Since I have a master's degree in fashion design/textiles, I would like to add that ANY fiber can range from scratchy to soft, be it acrylic, wool, or anything else. There are many factors that contribute to the "feel" of a yarn. Shape of the fiber and length are two important factors, and probably more important than whether the fiber is synthetic, or natural. Here's an interesting article (with a slightly British bent) that touches on some of these factors:

http://devonfinefibres.wordpress.com/2012/02/23/why-does-wool-itch/

In general, yarn that pills is usually woven of shorter fibers, and they tend to be "slippery" due to their more round, smooth shape. So these shorter, slippery fibers, tend to work their way out of the twist and settle on the surface in ugly, matted wads. For example, I love the softness of most bamboo yarns, but the extremely short, slippery fibers that make it so soft, often cause the ugly pilling that I so dislike (not all bamboo yarn, but a lot of it).

While most of us would love to knit with nothing other than the best merino and cashmere (maybe it's just ME?), our pocketbooks often dictate what we can afford. Quite often I'm limited to acrylics or acrylic blends. I'm definitely not a "yarn snob". I think it's just as important what you can do with the yarn as the yarn itself. I pride myself on being able to create lovely garments using (Michael's or JoAnn) yarn that many knitters would never consider using. Like Amy says, there are many wonderful quality yarns available at these chain stores that won't break the bank. But if you can afford it, there are also such lovely choices available at your LYS.

I just knit this pretty scarf which (in spite of the yarn label) I believe is 100% acrylic. It was SUPER SOFT, and only $1. per ball from my local Big Lots:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-196867-1.html

Yes, I would have preferred using cashmere, but Mandy would have thrown it in the washer and dryer, so I think I made the right choice in this case.

BTW, have you watched this very amusing video?






I promise that you'll laugh!


----------



## norita willadsen

Maybe so. However, I knit clothing for infants and toddlers which I sell at craft fairs. If I was to knit with only wool yarn, I wouldn't sell anything as young mother do not want to hand wash sweaters, caps, mittens, etc. In all the years I have been knitting for other peoples children, I have had no one ask about the flammability of the yarns I use, or has anyone come back to me saying that they had a problem with the yarn. Also, a child might have an allergy to wool, which parents might not be aware of until they put something made with wool on them. Would you want to sell something made of wool, which due to a allergy to wool, parents won't be able to use and for which they used hard earned money to buy? Noprita


----------



## sockit2me

Thank you kimmyz....that YouTube video is a hoot !!   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## courier770

Quivit is another amazing fiber as is Bison..is it pricey? Yes it is. Though it is also a very warm and long length fiber.

The price equation will always vex us but sometimes you have to look at durability vs price. Yes when one has growing children, that throws a true monkey wrench into the works. Are you going to invest that kind of money into a fiber that the child will outgrow in a few months...probably NOT...at least I wouldn't. On the other hand I'm nearly 60 and haven't "grown" since 7th grade so I'd be more likely to invest in a yarn from a fiber with a long life for myself. It doesn't just depend on what you are knitting but WHO you are knitting for. I love Bison, quivet and some other of the "pricier" yarns...would I use them for a rapidly growing child? Probably not!


----------



## kimmyz

sockit2me said:


> Thank you kimmyz....that YouTube video is a hoot !!   :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hey, a new avatar! Lookin' smooth and stylish as usual!!

:thumbup:


----------



## ethgro

wiremysoul said:


> That's a really good question. All mammals secrete oils from the skin, even humans. Unwashed hair smells really bad to me, and I _imagine_ it's from the oils secreted by the scalp but I don't know the actual science, honestly. And there's a difference between someone's odour and bad body odour from being unwashed, right? If I was Radar's auntie, I would make him bathe more often and gently tell him that if I can smell him, so can everyone else.
> 
> My son, who is only 10, needs an air freshener in his room (since he was a baby) because his room stinks, even if he doesn't. Even bathing every other day (It'll be every day without fail once he starts puberty, I assure you), his hair starts to smell on the 2nd day. Boys smell, IMO. LOL. Maybe it's the testosterone or other pheromones.


I got a kick out of your son being of the stinky variety. I have one son who didn't have much of an odor growing up and still doesn't as far as I can tell. Now my second son was a bit stinky but not to the point that you describe with your boy. I used to wonder how my daughter-in-law could be intimate with him though, then I remembered that men and women are attracted to each others pheromones. He smells just fine to her! Hee, hee.


----------



## linnerlu

Thanks for all the info, Amy, and especially for the big pictures with the names of the different wools. I like to experiment with different yarns, and I used to think I was allergic to wool (when I was younger) ... but I seem to be OK now with the newer wools. My main issue now is staying cool, in hot, Hot, HOT Texas!


----------



## loisthornton

I found this very interesting and encouraging. I quit knitting with wool years ago because I found that I had to wear something under the the wool sweaters that I had knit to keep from being irritated by them. But I'm always disappointed that I can't find as good a selection of colors in other fabrics as the wool yarns and don't find the synthetics as pretty as wool. I haven't tried knitting with the super wash yarns and would like to give it a try, but hate to put the work into knitting a sweater and then find I can't wear it. I always have a problem wearing a wool jacket or pants that aren't lined. So I'm wondering - has anyone found that they can wear the super wash wools even if they can't wear woven woolen fabrics next to their skin?


----------



## Linda6885

kneonknitter said:


> What may be an 'untruth' to you is not necessarily an 'untruth' to others. You sound like you are scoffing at people like me who know what they can wear, eat, touch etc & what they cannot. I have a lifelong allergy to many many things, some that are life threatening, like medications. Are these 'untruths' because you don't suffer the same? Don't be so high & mighty or judgemental please. People like me are not refusing to take your 'good advice', we just prefer to live without being uncomfortable or endangering ourselves.


I was NOT being judgmental, or high and mighty. And I am offended that you think so. You did however prove my point. Sometimes no matter what is said is not taken how it is intended. I have allergies too! I certainly didn't say yours were false and I was not speaking to you personally. What I said was 'some' don't take advise. This is Nuts!


----------



## Lostie

courier770 said:


> Most mills are more than willing to tell you the breed of sheep their wool yarns come from..that is a total misnomer. There are breeds of sheep that are raised for meat, others for wool and yet others for meat and sheepskin.
> 
> In addition to being a knitter, I'm a spinner and you'd better believe that anyone I have purchased roving from has been more than willing to share the breed of sheep they produce. There is no one breed of sheep (or any animal) that will meet all needs..nor will there ever be any one breed of dog that all find pleasing.
> 
> There will never be ONE plant that will provide all of man's needs either.
> 
> As for acrylic, if it meets your needs and your budget...despite it's high combustibility..that's fine...it just doesn't meet mine so quit telling me it will.


I doubt that anyone would dare tell you anything courier, as you are the expert on so many things.

But not on sheep in Scotland. Some have wool that is particularly lovely for spinning and knitting. My favourite is from North Ronaldsay where the sheep feed on seaweed as they have done through history. but you can bet your boots most sheep are shorn and their wool used, then eaten when their time comes, and their skins are used too. That is how my ancestors survived so well.

As to wool and army uniforms, I asked my father, who is a Dunkirk survivor. Apart from being under airfire, his uniform was so heavy with seawater he guessed it would be a toss up which way he would die. Oh and it didn't wash either. We had to make do and mend in those days ... which meant his mother did her best to make it presentable when he got home because he wasn't going to get another one issued, hero or not.

To this day he is not a fan of wool. I have mentioned to him about this thread and his retort - in military language which I will not repeat, is that there may have been soldiers allergic to wool, or found it rather uncomfortable, or ended up with trench foot as a result of constantly waterlogged feet, but they had better things to think about, not least of which was being shot for cowardice for mentioning this.

I can and do use acrylic. It's there, and it's requested, and it has many uses. We are surrounded by plastic ,,,, let's not make a deal about knitting with it.

And please stop telling those who read your stuff that you apparently know everything.


----------



## linnerlu

Hilary4 said:


> Here is another interesting article which covers: why wool isn't as itchy as it used to be; how "green" wool is and the spinning methods used: http://www.briarpatch.co.nz/Learn+More/Not+All+Knitting+Yarn+Is+Created+Equal...Why.html
> 
> Lots of interesting information coming up in this thread - thank you Amy.


I find myself wishing for a Facebook-type button on this site that would just say "Like" or "Thanks!" ... for a post like this one.


----------



## kylou49

I really appreciated your post. I am one of those who wouldn't knit with wool because of the itchiness. I did knit some hats and gloves for the military and they required wool because acrylic can melt. I am now encouraged to try wool. Thanks so much!

Mary Lou


----------



## tweeter

Amyknits there are people that can not work with your precious wool because does make me itch. I even had to go to the doctor for it and he wonder what I was doing that I got the rash.and I told him I was working with wool and he stopped it right away. So if you want work with wool you go right ahead because some people and also some people can't pay $20.00 or more for your precious wool. I get tired of you running everything down like Michaels and them kind of stores.


----------



## sockit2me

tweeter said:


> Amyknits there are people that can not work with your precious wool because does make me itch. I even had to go to the doctor for it and he wonder what I was doing that I got the rash.and I told him I was working with wool and he stopped it right away. So if you want work with wool you go right ahead because some people and also some people can't pay $20.00 or more for your precious wool. I get tired of you running everything down like Michaels and them kind of stores.


tweeter: Unfortunately you seem to be angry at Amy for your reaction to wool. And.....No stores were "run down" by Amy or anyone else here.


----------



## Linda888

courier770 said:


> As a result of this topic I contacted 4 local groups that accept knitted or crocheted items for charity distributions. Not one of them required that the items be crafted from Acrylic yarns. What they do require is, that items be machine washable and dryable.
> 
> Are natural fibers more expensive? Yes and no, it depends on where you shop. There are many on line sites in addition to brick and mortar locations that sell yarns of natural fibers at pretty low prices. Smiley's comes to mind (has both a website and a retail location), as does Brown Sheep Yarn. Brown sheep products are sold by many on line and retail locations and they have a mill shop at their Mitchell, NE location. Covetedyarn.com, yarn.com and handpaintedyarn.com are a few sites, off the top of my head.
> 
> Generally I do not use acrylic yarns due to their high combustibility and a family burn incident years ago. Just the other day I got blasted by a KP member for using a wool/acrylic blend to create a scarf/hat set for a local breast cancer boutique. The yarn was purchased by someone else..not I and I agreed to use the yarn provided since the items would NOT be ones used on infants of children.
> 
> Fiber technology has advanced greatly but even 50 years ago I didn't find my wool, Catholic School uniforms to be "itchy". Those uniforms were also machine washable.
> 
> There are many misconceptions about fibers, their safety or dangers, allergies and manufacturing process'. As a general rule I avoid synthetics but there are also some natural fibers that I will not use because the process to make them into yarn is highly polluting. For ME safety and the environment are huge concerns...you may not agree or you may have other concerns.
> 
> Amy is simply trying to provide valuable information and I applaud her efforts.


The processes of making a yarn and the safety of the environment had never been introduced to me before. This is something i very much would like to either see a thread about or i would like to investigate. Though i can not afford super expensive yarn, i appreciate the information of places on line to shop for better prices. 
I also understand people have allergies to wool, but also peoples skin sensitivity is different one from another. What one finds "itchy" another may not, i would think. Though i have no great experience with it. I just know that my skin is pretty much tough as nails and have never been sensitive to much of anything, i work in a factory full of powders of different types of chemicals, i have never had a problem in work or anything outside of work. My daughter on the other hand...has no allergies, but her skin is super sensitive to many many things from clothing material to jewelry to lotions, soaps etc..... Thanks again Amy. I really appreciate the information you have shared and look forward to any information you can share in the future about cotton.


----------



## linnerlu

ksfsimkins said:


> I think that the reason that people think wool is scratchy is because of the mothproofing that is often used on wool blankets and woolen cloth. If you have ever had any experience with army surplus blankets you will never forget that scratchy feeling. Most yarn made for knitting does not have these chemicals added to them


OMG, yes! Those army surplus blankets! We had them around forever, and they were the worst, most horribly scratchy things in the world. I never realized it was because of the mothproofing ... that makes sense. (Thanks for the memories, LOL!)


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me

This is the first time I read this conversation and find it very informative. So there is no reason to bash anyone regarding any conversation. If it does not interest you, don't respond to it. 

Getting back to the wool subject. I have been working with wool for the last two years and being an asthmatic, it doesn't bother me. I feel that some of the allergies may come from some of the matter that is not removed from the wool. I have experienced this from my own cleaning and also from garments I have bought that I find matter in the fiber. Some people may be Allergic to grasses where the animal is raised and feel that it may be some of the itchiness that may be caused. Just saying. Thank you Amy. 

Ramona


----------



## galaxycraft

courier770 said:


> Yes some natural fibers burn very easily and others do not. Though synthetics burn the easiest.
> *This is why our armed forces members wear uniforms that are NOT made from synthetics.*


Sorry, but you are wrong....
The US military clothing is made of 100% polyester; or a polyester/cotton blend.
Poly blends can be anywhere from 50 poly/50 cotton to 80 poly/20 cotton.
I believe that the t-shirts are still 100% cotton.
Wool is used in the winter/arctic socks, helmet liners, and gloves for the cold country/environments.
Referred to as "cold weather gear".


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose

That is the good thing about knitting. People will use what they like to knit with. It doesn't matter what we use as long as we can keep up the teaching of knitting to the next generation so that it isn't lost.


----------



## sockit2me

galaxycraft said:


> Sorry, but you are wrong....
> The US military clothing is made of 100% polyester; or a polyester/cotton blend.
> Poly blends can be anywhere from 50 poly/50 cotton to 80 poly/20 cotton.
> I believe that the t-shirts are still 100% cotton.
> Wool is used in the winter/arctic socks, helmet liners, and gloves for the cold country/environments.
> Referred to as "cold weather gear".


Please read this :http://www.army.mil/article/72414/


----------



## linnerlu

SwampCatNana said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/foggy-seas-scarf


Wow, what a gorgeous scarf, SwampCatNana! I've downloaded it from Ravelry, thanks!


----------



## alanpeg2u

I appreciate Amy's educating ME about the newer wools. I love the 'hand' of wool and wool blends but remember the prickly burlap wools of the past. Although I've avoided wool like the plague, thanks to Amy's info, I just might buy some wool/wool blend and knit a scarf for myself! Wool IS warmer and, hey, if I still itch and break out....I'll have a nice scarf to give to a friend. THANKS, Amy!


----------



## cathyknits

sockit2me said:


> Please read this :http://www.army.mil/article/72414/


Interesting article!


----------



## linnerlu

kimmyz said:


> BTW, have you watched this very amusing video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise that you'll laugh!


Thank you ... I DID laugh, more than once!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft

galaxycraft said:


> Sorry, but you are wrong....
> The US military clothing is made of 100% polyester; or a polyester/cotton blend.
> Poly blends can be anywhere from 50 poly/50 cotton to 80 poly/20 cotton.
> I believe that the t-shirts are still 100% cotton.
> Wool is used in the winter/arctic socks, helmet liners, and gloves for the cold country/environments.
> Referred to as "cold weather gear".





sockit2me said:


> Please read this :http://www.army.mil/article/72414/


Wool: a high-performance fiber for combat clothing
*January 30, 2012*
By David Kamm, NSRDEC

It may/or may not be still in the "development/investigative" phase.
The last paragraph....
*If these fabrics are ultimately successful and adopted, future products will be made entirely in this country with U.S.-grown sheep, as opposed to some exemptions that have been made in the past.* 
Wool is being revitalized to suit the needs of the Soldier, and this growing industry might be one of the ways in which the U.S. can continue to create jobs at home to serve those at home and abroad. 
............................................................
I am a 20+ year veteran and I know the phases that our military clothing had/has gone through.
I went straight to the source and nothing has changed as of yet.
.......................
Though I had neglected to add that others are nylon/cotton blend.
Still a synthetic blend.


----------



## norita willadsen

lets end this topic. I am tired of all the for and against the use of wool vs acrylic. It is time to say goodbye to this topic. Norita


----------



## irmalina

wow....love all the information....always thought wool was itchy...learned that it is not, depending on what kind one purchases. I knit hats for soldiers in Afghanistan, and they have to be wool.....acrylic can melt under their helmets....and I'm sure there are other reasons. So, of course I will knit wool hats for our soldiers. I also knit for a shop who sells my wares....they do take a 50% profit, so I'm not always able to buy good wool and make any money at all. Knitting is my passion and my therapy. Whether it's good acrylic or wool....there is a place for everything.....I do appreciate the interesting information....thanks ladies


----------



## mlsolcz

Great information! As for scratchy wool, I find some Lopi Icelandic wool extremely uncomfortable. This is why it is meant to be used for a jacket or coat.

If you want to soften wool you can also use hair conditioner. After all it's hair, isn't it?


----------



## wyldwmn

mopgenorth said:


> I recently read an article that was actually based on scientifically collected data (as opposed to obtaining random opinions and thoughts from a forum or blog) is that a child is more likely to die of smoke inhalation way before the flames of a fire reach them - so wouldn't this render the whole sleeping with acrylic or natural fiber issue moot? Then there are the toxins in the smoke that killed the child - smoke from a typical house fire would seemingly include toxins from other sources besides clothing; ie plastic toys, acrylic furniture, etc. etc. There always has been and always will be risks affecting evolution AND static living. There are no best ways to protect ourselves and our children. All we all do the best we can, but certainly we can't do it all.


When I read research results, I always want to know who sponsored the research. As well, when I am considering flammable or melting type stuff on a baby, I'm not just thinking about a house fire. I'm also thinking about being out and about with that baby and being near careless smokers, for one thing, or if camping, near a camp fire that shoots out sparks once in a while (or a home fireplace). For me a melting thing i a concerning as a burning thing. Recently a four alarm fire occurred just a few steps from where I live, and it was caused by a careless smoker who threw a burning cigarette butt into a pile of wood and sawdust that was mixed with trash. When I've been around smokers, I've noticed that they aren't always careful about the long, dangling ash or where it falls, and I've seen that ash actually fall on people.

Something else that I consider is third hand smoke, which is the smell and particles that cling to your clothes and hair and skin and belongings. I wonder what types of fibers are more likely to trap third hand smoke so that I can decide what's best for the baby. Clearly not taking the baby around smokers is ideal, but then there are non-smokers who have been around smoker who then might come around the baby and transfer all that icky stuff to the baby's clothing or skin.


----------



## mlsolcz

I totally agree with you!


----------



## mlsolcz

One can ask does acrylic eventually degrade or is it in the landfill forever? There are at least two sides to every issue. 

Amy, I love to read your posts, they're great!


----------



## mlsolcz

I'm with you.


----------



## tweeter

I am not angry ay Amy but she said she wouldn't step foot in Michael's and what she always pay for yarn. Some people can't do it. I think Amy is a beautiful knitter. I have no hard feelings for her


----------



## IndigoSpinner

Ginny K said:


> You are an infomercial for wool! I have to differ with you, (not totally but some). I am not allergic to anything except wool. Even some of the newer kinds are very itchy. I do like merino, alpaca, and some of those blends. Blends with mohair drive me crazy.


Mohair isn't wool.

It's mohair.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

Mercygirl76 said:


> Let's continue with this list:
> 
> Acrylic is plastic (made from petro chemical derivatives) see:
> Wool is from sheep
> Cotton is a plant
> Bamboo is a plant
> Alpaca is from an alpaca animal
> Cashmere is from goats
> Angora is from rabbits
> Silk is from a worm
> Soy and Soysilk are from a plant
> Quiviut is from the musk ox
> Bison is from bison (and is WONDERFUL to feel --- ask Courier 770)
> Mink yarn is from the mink.
> 
> Everybody that is in a dither over this thread, these are just facts. Acrylic yarn is made from a form of plastic. It is not an indictment on whether or not one should or shouldn't use it nor is it a judgment against those who do use it. ALL yarns are put through some chemical processes before we purchase them: be it dying, or some other treatment.
> 
> As for wool being itchy, yes some wools are itchy and many others are not. Just because someone finds wool itchy doesn't necessarily mean they have an allergy, just that the wool fibers scratch their skin and cause a reaction. If you have a wool allergy, then you know to stay away from wool. If you find wool scratchy but are not allergic to it, perhaps try a different brand or type of wool and see how that works for you. But the point is that there ARE alternatives to scratchy wool today and if you are so inclined, you can give them a try. Or not. Your choice.


This is one of the most sensible posts I've seen here (bear in mind that I didn't check this thread for a couple of hours and I'm now about 7 pages behind) so far.

Acrylic _is_ plastic!

What I'd like to see a lot more of in our commercially available "plastic" or synthetic yarns is ecospun! It feels great, usually better than a lot of commercially available synthetic yarns, and it's made from _recycled soda bottles!_

A friend who's a spinner was showing another spinner friend and I some yarn she had spun, and we were both admiring it. I was admiring the color because it had been hand dyed, and I knew it required special dyes. My friend was admiring it's softness, and wanted to know what it was made from, even after we had been told it was ecospun. We repeated that, but it wasn't enough. So we told her it was made from soda bottles, and she was convinced it was a joke.

If you have anything made of polyester fleece, then you have something made from recycled soda bottles. It's very soft!


----------



## KarenInColo

Amy, thank you for sharing this information. When I was learning to knit as a preteen, our only option where I lived was acrylic, so I am really enjoying the natural fiber blends available now (as reflected by my growing stash!) I am especially glad to know about Lion Brand Baby Wool and Superwash Merino Cashmere. My local Joann's is small and doesn't have these, but I'll have to go in search of them at the larger Joann stores in the metro area. I still have a lot of acrylic baby yarns in my stash but have become increasingly concerned about fire hazard risk of acrylics for babies but also want to give new moms something that is easy care, so LB Baby Wool may be the answer if I can find it.

Thanks for posting pics of your fabulous work - hard to believe you've only been knitting for 2 years.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

wyldwmn said:


> I have a question about lanolin. When I use lotion that has lanolin in it, my hands let me know immediately that they don't like it. And to me, no matter what the added scent is in the lotion, it seems like I can smell the lanolin and it's not a pleasant smell for *me.* Also, when I moved to the country a number of years ago I took a long walk and came up on a flock of sheep that came running over to the fence to say hi (or maybe get lost, as I don't speak sheep), and they were really smelly. Then a downpour of rain started, and they were way more smelly. What makes them smell like that? Is it the lanolin or something else? When my nephew, Radar, comes to visit, he is a very strong combination of dog and sheep and goat and chicken "perfume," and for me, personally, it seems not that far adrift, as it were, from skunk. When he leaves, it stays in the furniture and the carpet and is not appetizing during meals.


The most likely answer to your question is probably that you're allergic to lanolin.

I have allergies to a lot of things that smell pleasant to others and are impossible for me to deal with, it's so bad. Roses smell absolutely nauseating to me.


----------



## martina

I don't speak sheep), 

What a wonderful image, thanks for lightening this thread and making me laugh.


----------



## courier770

My, my how flipping rude of some people. My mother was a military pilot during WWI and my father was an aviation tech. I was married to a Naval pilot for 26 years, for a few short years, Naval dress uniforms were polyester but that was short lived due to safety. In fact for a few years the work uniforms of sailors were pullover shirts but were deemed unsafe and the Navy returned to button down shirts which were safer in fire conditions.

You don't like the fact that I have educated myself about fibers and our military? Well now isn't that a shame.


----------



## galaxycraft

courier770 said:


> My, my how flipping rude of some people. My mother was a military pilot during WWI and my father was an aviation tech. *Both wore wool and didn't "drown".* so sorry that I have bothered to educate myself on fiber and you have not!!!!


"Fly Boy" versus "Boots on the Ground"--- a big difference.
That is a slap in the face to our allied forces.

Edit --- Glad I quoted you before you edited your post.
You never know who (and when) will see what you wrote after you hit send.


----------



## blessedinMO

kneonknitter said:


> What may be an 'untruth' to you is not necessarily an 'untruth' to others. You sound like you are scoffing at people like me who know what they can wear, eat, touch etc & what they cannot. I have a lifelong allergy to many many things, some that are life threatening, like medications. Are these 'untruths' because you don't suffer the same? Don't be so high & mighty or judgemental please. People like me are not refusing to take your 'good advice', we just prefer to live without being uncomfortable or endangering ourselves.


Well said. You may not think 'wool is itchy' while it raises giant hives on my body.


----------



## rosespun

I am glad Amy posted her info for all. As a handspinner and definately a fiber/yarn snob,  I am real picky when I purchase. pure acrylics can be very rough, but some - more and more these days- are nice. I still prefer natural fibers and that includes all kinds of fibers, not just wool.

my .25 worth. 

Hugs to Amy. *sticks tongue out at mwatpon*


----------



## misszzzzz

thank you Amy for your info. I am always glad to learn something new from other people.


----------



## Camacho

Hey, this is actually helpful information. Some of you may know that I have been desperately looking for fibers that my daughter will allow her baby to wear that don't irritate my skin to work with, as well as for fibers that will be fun for me to knit with that I might be able to wear, too. (or to hug someone who is wearing them.) Thank you for posting it. I will try out superwash wool on my next new project for the granddaughter. (If I buy and try any yarn that does not work for me, I have a friend who has no problem with any fibers, who also wants to be knitting for my granddaughter, so it all works out.)


----------



## courier770

So being a "fly boy" is some sort of problem? I'm very proud of my aviational parents. Maybe they weren't "boots on the ground" and perhaps I enjoyed some perks as the wife of a "fly boy" that others did not....you should be ashamed of yourself for the negative comments regarding "fly boy's". 

There are those who sought an education in aviation and those who did not and clearly you have a little "fly boy/girl envy". Kindly leave that behind you.

It's takes quite a bit more education to become a pilot than to shovel dirt, in case you didn't notice.


----------



## conig

*Thanks Amy* for the info. I have been allergic to wool since a child- had to wear PJ bottoms under wool slacks to avoid a very unpleasant rash. Even now >10% wool requires another layer underneath.

However, I have not tried the newer wool yarns of today. Knowing about all of your allergies, I'll give it a try-maybe Paton's superwash wool.


----------



## KarenInColo

:thumbup:


----------



## Kathygirl

When I buy Wool to knit or crochet with, I purchase a good brand and that means going to the yarn shop, some others I purchase as well that are cheaper than the yarn store are: Lion Brand, Caron or Bernat.

I just love soft wool, especially the Merino and the Alpaca, gawd......LOL...I could take a bath in it...

If anything feels rough to the touch, I will NOT purchase it, so some brands I just stay away from.


----------



## AmyKnits

WOW! I typed that word and had to let it sink in for a while.

I am overjoyed and humbled at the fact that my little post has generated over 20 pages of responses. I tried to keep up a little bit during the work day (patients really don't like being ignored while I check my phone) but it was difficult.

A few points I would like to repeat

* This post was made to share what information I have gained and to dispel a few myths that some knitters have regarding fibers.

* I regret choosing the title I did. I am very passionate about my knitting and almost more so... learning all I can to improve my work. YES, there ARE some itchy wools still out there... I have learned (from others who are much more knowledgeable than I joining in to share their knowledge with me) the many types of wool produce different fibers. Yes, people with allergies/sensitivities will still find wools itchy. I was excited to find out that there ARE some wonderful wools out there and I love them and I hope that others will try them too.... if you haven't tried wool in a long time, you may be pleased to find the improvements. The title reflected my exhuberance.... it is not a fact of 100% certainty.

* I wanted to explain the properties of acrylics because... although it is the most widely used of all fibers in knitting.. (Red Heart is by far the number one selling yarn in America) it is also the most misunderstood. Acrylics serve a purpose for many knitters including myself. One of my favorite friends here, KimmyZ produces the most wonderful knitting using a lot of acrylics. Just as there are many types of wool... there are many types of acrylic. There are a lot of valid reasons to choose acrylic.

* I was 100% aware when writing this post that I might "ruffle some feathers". No matter how genuine the intent, you can't please everyone. Good or bad... it keeps us talking and hopefully learning. We are all adults here and can agree to disagree. 

* To all of you who have joined in to humble me, yet again and make me realize that there is so much more to learn about fibers than I could have imagined... Thank you.

* To those of you who thanked ME for sharing my research with you.... you are welcome.

* I honestly feel badly that the differences in fibers often comes down to cost..... THIS fact really seems unfair. I have three boys in college and a daughter starting private HS this year and I am desperately trying to pay for all of this.... all on the same income we had a few years ago. It does come down to cost many times and that is a shame. I will cut back on other things to be able to spend a couple dollars more on yarn IF it is something that makes sense for me and will make a difference in the project. Not everyone has that option. I have splurged on luxury fibers, however..... I have my limits... lots here on KP have raved about quivot and I have no desire to try that.... too pricey for me, but I am sure there are many lucky people who can drop that kind of money without blinking an eye.... or choose to make greater sacrifices that I am prepared to at the moment. So I understand that fine Merino may be too pricey for some..... Hey, we have to EAT, too!

I have quickly read most of the replies, but will thoroughly go through the entire post over the next few days... when time permits and I don't have a teenaged son hovering over me asking when dinner will be served.

Please carry on the conversation and please remember to be kind..... there are a lot of people on KP who have been very, very good to me and have really taken the time to help me and others... I don't want any of us to be anything but respectful to each other.

Now who can give me some encouragement and hold my hand through my first wet blocking? I have only steam blocked my garments for fear of "dunking my knits".... I have been told that wet blocking is a better method.... I have finished the project using Sweet Pandora's gorgeous yarn and I want her product to shine before I post....... Is wet blocking REALLY better? You PROMISE I won't ruin it?


----------



## courier770

galaxy...I'd really appreciate it if you'd take your limited knowledge about our armed forces and apply it to ditch digging and quit hounding me. You're "fly boy" comment clearly shows some envy regarding education and our military. Those who fly do NOT clean latrines!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches

Thanks for all your knowledge. I enjoyed , and leaned from your post.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## joycevv

I've almost finished a merino laceweight cardigan. It's the farthest thing in the world from itchy. It is amazingly soft. I have friends that swear that there is no wool that doesn't make them itch though.


----------



## AmyKnits

tweeter said:


> I am not angry ay Amy but she said she wouldn't step foot in Michael's and what she always pay for yarn. Some people can't do it. I think Amy is a beautiful knitter. I have no hard feelings for her


The reason I do not patronize Michaels any longer is their lack of customer service and selection..... nothing more.

When I choose a retailer with which to do business, I expect to be treated with respect. I have found my local Michaels to be very rude to their customers and I choose not to spend my money where I don't feel welcome or valued.

I LOVE Joann's and spend a big bulk of my knitting dollars there. I also shop online and at my LYS. There is also a LYS nearby that I do not shop at for the same reason as I choose not to shop at Michaels.... They do not treat their customers with respect. I have the right to choose where to spend my money.... where I feel I get the best value and where I get good customer service.

I often give ALL kinds of information on my projects on my posts.... almost to excess.... what may seem like a bargain to me... may seem like a lot to you... however, there is nothing wrong with saying "I used Patons Superwash wool to knit this sweater and it cost less than $20.00 to knit"
... this gives an indication of possible cost of using the same fibers I used.


----------



## Kathygirl

rosespun said:


> I am glad Amy posted her info for all. As a handspinner and definately a fiber/yarn snob,  I am real picky when I purchase. pure acrylics can be very rough, but some - more and more these days- are nice. I still prefer natural fibers and that includes all kinds of fibers, not just wool.
> 
> my .25 worth.
> 
> Hugs to Amy. *sticks tongue out at mwatpon*


I LOVE hand spun yarn.....it's just luscious!!! Thank the Lord for spinners....*s


----------



## AmyKnits

norita willadsen said:


> I am confused. You state acrylic yarns are made from plastic and I have read that they should never be ironed as the yarn will melt. I have used basicly acrylic yarns for years and years and years. I have used an iron to then and have never had the yarn melt or be ruined. It doesn't make any difference with what wt yarn I use or from what company I buy from. I'm sure there are other knitters out there that am just as confused about this issue as I am. Norita


WHHAAATTT??????? How is this possible!?!?!?!??!?! I steam my acrylics with an iron.... I lost balance one time and the tip of the iron touched the acrylic and there is still a blob stuck to the iron that I cannot get off......

You must have a "magic" iron... seriously....... I cannot explain that.........

I was conducting a "burn" experiment last week.... my daughter and I used a lighter to see how quickly several fibers would ignite. My daughter (14... old enough to know better) was playing with the semi-burned acrylic with the tip of the lighter and ruined the lighter because the melted acrylic stuck to the hot lighter.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## Kathygirl

mwatpon said:


> Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.


Well my my, how rude.....don't read if you don't like the topic....geesh, I have NEVER seen any posts such as this and found it quite interesting....talk about waking up on the wrong side of the bed....holy moly!


----------



## norita willadsen

I was just stating my experience with acrylics. I have yet to use an acrylic which I have ruined by using an iron to it. Perhaps you have the iron to hot. I use a low setting. Norita


----------



## AmyKnits

SwampCatNana said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/japanese-feather-and-fan-shawl


SwampCatNana... your work is amazing! Now I have to go check out the rest of it...... WOW!


----------



## IndigoSpinner

There is no "new wool."

Merino sheep go back to pre biblical times The sheepskins that the Dead Sea Scrolls were written on show several sheep breeds that are still thriving today.

What has changed is mostly the dyes. Some of the processing has also changed.

I used to think I was allergic to wool, but actually I was allergic to the mordants that are used to make natural dyes "take." Most of the mordants used are metals and are actually toxic.

Acid dyes are used to make food dyes. All food dyes are acid dyes, but not all acid dyes are food grade.

You can be allergic to residual lanolin left on wool, the dyes, the mordants used on dyes, harsh processing of the wool, or the actual wool itself. It may help to pinpoint what, exactly, you're allergic to, if you are allergic. 

You also may have a purely mechanical problem with the more coarse wool fibers. This would explain why some people would have a problem with a coarse wool, but not to merino.


----------



## Mercygirl76

wyldwmn said:


> When I read research results, I always want to know who sponsored the research. As well, when I am considering flammable or melting type stuff on a baby, I'm not just thinking about a house fire. I'm also thinking about being out and about with that baby and being near careless smokers, for one thing, or if camping, near a camp fire that shoots out sparks once in a while (or a home fireplace). For me a melting thing i a concerning as a burning thing. Recently a four alarm fire occurred just a few steps from where I live, and it was caused by a careless smoker who threw a burning cigarette butt into a pile of wood and sawdust that was mixed with trash. When I've been around smokers, I've noticed that they aren't always careful about the long, dangling ash or where it falls, and I've seen that ash actually fall on people.
> 
> Something else that I consider is third hand smoke, which is the smell and particles that cling to your clothes and hair and skin and belongings. I wonder what types of fibers are more likely to trap third hand smoke so that I can decide what's best for the baby. Clearly not taking the baby around smokers is ideal, but then there are non-smokers who have been around smoker who then might come around the baby and transfer all that icky stuff to the baby's clothing or skin.


You are quite right to be concerned about melting acrylics, nylons, etc., around a baby. And Galaxycrafts assumption that a child will die from smoke inhalation before the garment melts is dangerously erroneous. My DH is a recently retired firefighter with over 35 years of service. The only time I have seen him tear up related to work was when he came home from his shift and told me how he carried a young child out of a fire and that her pjs were melted to her. She survived, with many severe 3rd degree burns and material melted on her skin. Luckily, Parkland Hospital in Dallas has one of the best burn units in this country. He was so moved by this NOT because it is a unique situation but because our boys were so young at the time. He has seen this melting of material onto burned skin more times than he can count on both children and adults, particularly the elderly.


----------



## yorkie1

not even a smile! :-(


----------



## galaxycraft

Mercygirl76 said:


> You are quite right to be concerned about melting acrylics, nylons, etc., around a baby. *And Galaxycrafts assumption that a child will die from smoke inhalation before the garment melts is dangerously erroneous.*


I didn't say that! :evil:

Page 17...
Sep 3, 13 14:22:03


mopgenorth said:


> Cotton and cotton flannel, on the other hand, will literally burst into flames when ignited. Cotton is considered a "natural" fiber - so which is worse? is a parent supposed to decide if they would rather risk their child going up in flames or have acrylic melt and form a permanent cocoon? There are so many things to take into consideration; i.e., should you or should you not use acrylics for baby/children's wear - should we allow them to play with plastic toys? - It is so easy to collect random opinions over the internet that support one side or other and then present these as "facts" -
> 
> *I recently read an article that was actually based on scientifically collected data (as opposed to obtaining random opinions and thoughts from a forum or blog)
> is that a child is more likely to die of smoke inhalation way before the flames of a fire reach them - so wouldn't this render the whole sleeping with acrylic or natural fiber issue moot? *
> Then there are the toxins in the smoke that killed the child - smoke from a typical house fire would seemingly include toxins from other sources besides clothing; ie plastic toys, acrylic furniture, etc. etc. There always has been and always will be risks affecting evolution AND static living. There are no best ways to protect ourselves and our children. All we all do the best we can, but certainly we can't do it all.


----------



## AmyKnits

Mercygirl76 said:


> You are quite right to be concerned about melting acrylics, nylons, etc., around a baby. And Galaxycrafts assumption that a child will die from smoke inhalation before the garment melts is dangerously erroneous. My DH is a recently retired firefighter with over 35 years of service. The only time I have seen him tear up related to work was when he came home from his shift and told me how he carried a young child out of a fire and that her pjs were melted to her. She survived, with many severe 3rd degree burns and material melted on her skin. Luckily, Parkland Hospital in Dallas has one of the best burn units in this country. He was so moved by this NOT because it is a unique situation but because our boys were so young at the time. He has seen this melting of material onto burned skin more times than he can count on both children and adults, particularly the elderly.


My daughter and I recently did a burn test of fibers to see how they would react... sometimes I need to prove things for myself.... it was frightening how fast acrylic ignited and melted into a blob.

What was MORE upsetting was the comments that followed my post..... "I don't place my baby near an open flame, so fire retardant properties are not a concern of mine" and "our family doesn't go camping, so we don't have open flames near our children". This actually disturbed me.

Most house fires are "electrical" or caused by cooking/kitchen incidents.... NOT by a grandma holding a baby too close to a candle or cigarette.

There are laws that mandate children's pajamas be fire retardant. I have a choice and choose to err on the side of caution. We all have a choice.... I asked my daughter what she would like me to knit blankets for her "someday" child and she said wool. I think it is a good idea to discuss fibers with new Mom's before knitting anything for their babies.

I just recently learned that wool is fire retardant.... I have three children and am 45 years old AND a knitter... I am quite certain a LOT of Mom's who ask for acrylic do not have all the information.... another reason for this post....

Should everyone throw away their acrylic baby blankets and never knit them again.... NO... that is not what I am suggesting. I am suggesting that with more information we are able to make more informed choices regarding what is right for each of us.....

BTW..... My Mother crocheted acrylic blankets for my children and they used them and survived.... I now have more information and can make a more informed choice for my Grandchildren..... what ever that may be... the difference is that I NOW HAVE the information and that is what is so great about KP.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

linnerlu said:


> lostarts said:
> 
> 
> 
> <<snip>>Wool is my favorite fiber, too.
> Before you go on to studying another fiber, there's a lot more to learn about wool. Most mills won't tell you the breed of the sheep (they just label it "wool"), but there are many different breeds of sheep, and all of them have different characteristics in their wool. <<snip>>
> 
> Wow, Jo, thanks for a lot of great information on different types of wool. I also have to say I love your avatar picture with your beautiful hooded shawl!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the good words.
> 
> What I'm wearing in my avatar is a wimple. I wrote a pattern for it.
> 
> Most knitted wimples nowadays are a simple tube, but this one is wider at the bottom to cover your shoulders. It aproximately doubles the warmth of most coats and jackets.
> 
> PM me, and I can send you a link on where to buy the pattern. I'm almost out of them, and I'll have to check to see if I have any left. I'm going to switch over to PDFs, but haven't done it yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## AmyKnits

The more Lostarts talks, the "stupider" I feel. LOLOLOLOL

Seriously, you spinners rock! Amazing sources of knowledge that I can now tap into with a click of the mouse.... I promise to TRY not to abuse the privilege!!! Giggle, giggle, giggle.  :roll: :wink:

I think you may ONLY have about a dozen PM's from me in your inbox.... take your time.... no rush!


----------



## IndigoSpinner

AmyKnits said:


> The more Lostarts talks, the stupider I feel. LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Seriously, you spinners rock!


Sorry!

I look at learning things as an adventure. Earlier, I was trying to tell you that there was more to the adventure. That's all.

But if you need a piece of info, and I have it, I'll happily share.

I'm not sure about your age, Amy, but I just had my 70th birthday, so I've had a lot longer to learn this stuff than you.


----------



## Dori Sage

susanrs1 said:


> My only comment on this is that I knitted a sweater with Cascade 220 Superwash Merino Wool and I hate it because yes, it does itch. I put a lot of work into this sweater and I rarely wear it. Obviously, this is a new yarn and not something from days gone by. My LYS suggested it and I loved the color but I will NEVER knit with it again. Maybe other brands are different. I actually prefer a blend of wool and acrylic like Plymouth Encore - it washes beautifully and feels good on my skin.


A friend of mine knitted a lovely beret in Cascade 220. I found the pattern, went to the LYS and found the Cascade as it was the recommended yarn. I too could not use it. I guess my forehead and ears are very sensitive. I purchased an acrylic that is very soft and lofty.


----------



## Mercygirl76

galaxycraft said:


> I didn't say that! :evil:


Oops. Sorry about that. It was mopgenorth. I had you on my mind regarding the discourse with Courier about materials used by the military. :evil:


----------



## Leon

On some of my acrylic sweaters it says to iron as needed. I didn't know that you're not supposed to iron it.


----------



## Titletown Gal

Some of you may have seen the article on the internet about the sheep that hide during the winter and grow long coats. One of the sheep had hid for 6 years and when he was finally approached, his wool weighed 40 pounds. 

When I spoke to a lady at Art Street in Green Bay, who was spinning wool, she said that the wool that had grown in a period of 6 years was not a very choice wool to use. She said it would be TOUGH. 

I admire the patience of spinners.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

courier770 said:


> aprilknits..thank you for your very thoughtful post. I think many have a skewed opinion of wool based on experiences from more than a few decades ago.
> 
> As I've stated time and time again I won't ever use acrylics for infant or child wear..due to the combustibility issue but I also won't use it for severe cold climate areas. I make my living on my feet, year round. While the Rocky Mountains can get pretty darn cold..not near as cold as the middle of our country. Wool socks offer much more protection to our feet (which is an area we are most likely to suffer frostbite) than any synthetic can.
> 
> I'm a delivery driver for a well known overnight delivery company...I slog through snow in high tech boots but low tech hand knit socks. A couple of years ago I was making a delivery to a mountain home. The driveway was snowed in so I had to walk from the road to the home. The resident pulled her door open and said "come in, come in, please warm up". I assured her I was just fine, though her husband did give me a ride back to my truck on their snowmobile. The woman asked how I kept my feet warm...I showed her my high tech boots...then showed her my "low tech" socks which were hand knit from some purple "sparkle" yarn. She was amazed that I wasn't wearing some high tech socks from the ski shop..just some old fashioned hand knit socks..and she declared them quite "sexy"...we had a good laugh over that one.


I knew that acrylic will melt when exposed to flame. An acrylic garment is dangerous when exposed to flame for that reason.

But I have a question. This is intended as a request for information, not as a challenge.

I've never read anything about acrylic fiber being combustible, or anything that would lead me to think that it would burn. I've done burn tests on different fiberts, and have never had acrylic burn, only melt.

After your comments about it's combustibility, I have done an internet search, and I can't find any info on this.

Could you point me in the right direction for info on acrylic and it's potential for combustion?


----------



## grandmummy knits

Thank you Amy for sharing your knowlege. You obviously enjoy learning and enjoy sharing what you have learned. It's hard to believe that you have been knitting for just 2 years!


----------



## kimmyz

I posted a reply earlier, but I thought these pictures of fibers under a microscope might show why wool CAN be scratchy, though it doesn't HAVE to be:

http://msnucleus.org/membership/html/k-6/as/scimath/6/assm6_8d.html

http://www.microlabgallery.com/ClothingFiberFile.aspx

It all depends on many factors, such as the size of the fiber, length, the amount of crimp and how many (if any) scales it has. For example, a fine wool like Merino may have up to 100 crimps per inch, while the coarser wools like karakul may have as few as 1 to 2.

Like most wools, merino contains lanolin, which has antibacterial properties. But lanolin also clings onto microscopic allergens and dust. This is what most people are allergic to rather than the wool itself. Most wool is scoured to remove lanolin before spinning, but sometimes the lanolin is intentionally left on (in varying amounts) to aid in repelling water, as is the case with the traditional fisherman aran yarns. (These usually tend to be "scratchier" as a result.) For those allergic to lanolin, alpaca is a good substitute, because it doesn't contain lanolin. Also, alpaca fiber is hollow, so it has excellent insulating properties.

Merino is one of the softest types of wool available, due to finer fibers and smaller scales. But there's a huge variation in what can be called "Merino". Also, like Amy says, the finishes and even dyes applied to wool yarn can greatly affect how "itchy" it may or may not be.

Wool yarn that felts easily is usually of the "itchy" variety, because it has all the little scales which allow the fibers to stick together - sort of like Velcro. These little scales will most likely poke at your skin and be more likely to cause irritation. This type of wool tends to be less expensive than the "non-itchy" wools, because it requires much less processing and it's more widely available.

So can wool be "itchy"? Yes. Does it have to be? No. And I think the same can be said about acrylic yarn.


----------



## mopgenorth

Mercygirl76 said:


> You are quite right to be concerned about melting acrylics, nylons, etc., around a baby. And Galaxycrafts assumption that a child will die from smoke inhalation before the garment melts is dangerously erroneous. My DH is a recently retired firefighter with over 35 years of service. The only time I have seen him tear up related to work was when he came home from his shift and told me how he carried a young child out of a fire and that her pjs were melted to her. She survived, with many severe 3rd degree burns and material melted on her skin. Luckily, Parkland Hospital in Dallas has one of the best burn units in this country. He was so moved by this NOT because it is a unique situation but because our boys were so young at the time. He has seen this melting of material onto burned skin more times than he can count on both children and adults, particularly the elderly.


one firefighter/35 years and hearsay regurgitation - sure sounds like a solid argument to me to counter long term, in depth, checked and double checked scientific evidence.

If you read what I wrote, the article stated "more likely" not "never ever happens" and if you read further my point was to simply that there is too much misinformation floating around (like the opinion of one firefighter as replayed by his wife on a knitting forum). It's difficult to discern what we should be rightfully concerned about, what is myth, hype, hysteria, and how to make the right decisions to best protect our families. It is my opinion that it is impossible to be able to make foolproof decisions. We do the best we can and make as informed a decision as we can with the information that is available after you weed out the nonsense.


----------



## Wandalea

I do itch when wearing wool or even 50% wool, at least the yarns I've tried so far. I love the Lion Brand Superwash Merino Cashmere, but it made me itch too. I will keep trying different wool yarns though because I really dislike acrylic, even though I have used it for some things. This hasn't been a problem because I live in a warm, humid climate & have knit with cotton, bamboo, linen, rayon, sugar cane fiber, etc. Now I plan to move back to the Oregon Coast & will want wool & alpaca. I'll try the yarns on your list, Amy. Ha ha--maybe I can hold a skein of wool yarn against my skin as I browse around my new local yarn shop, as a test.


----------



## linnerlu

lostarts said:


> Thanks for the good words.
> 
> What I'm wearing in my avatar is a wimple. I wrote a pattern for it.
> 
> Most knitted wimples nowadays are a simple tube, but this one is wider at the bottom to cover your shoulders. It aproximately doubles the warmth of most coats and jackets.
> 
> PM me, and I can send you a link on where to buy the pattern. I'm almost out of them, and I'll have to check to see if I have any left. I'm going to switch over to PDFs, but haven't done it yet.


Thanks, I've sent you a PM asking for the link to purchase the wimple pattern ... it is so unusual and so beautiful! (I knew it wasn't exactly a shawl, but didn't know what to call it ... "wimple" is perfect!)


----------



## Mercygirl76

mopgenorth said:


> one firefighter/35 years and hearsay regurgitation - sure sounds like a solid argument to me to counter long term, in depth, checked and double checked scientific evidence.
> 
> If you read what I wrote, the article stated "more likely" not "never ever happens" and if you read further my point was to simply that there is too much misinformation floating around (like the opinion of one firefighter as replayed by his wife on a knitting forum). It's difficult to discern what we should be rightfully concerned about, what is myth, hype, hysteria, and how to make the right decisions to best protect our families. It is my opinion that it is impossible to be able to make foolproof decisions. We do the best we can and make as informed a decision as we can with the information that is available after you weed out the nonsense.


Do you have a problem reading and comprehending English? You stated statistics say more DIE from smoke inhalation. That is statically correct. I didn't dispute that at all. I stated that many suffer severe burns with synthetic fibers melted to their skin AND SURVIVE.

Now I need to set YOU straight. For months I have watched many of your posts. Some have been extremely helpful and informative. Many have been downright rude, bitter, and just nasty. I don't get it. No one seems to attack you, yet you come out with both guns blazing. Over what? A freaking post on the Internet? You have nothing better going on in your life than to waste time spewing vitriol at people that you PERCEIVE to be putting you down or attacking you? Guess what. You are only one voice of over 100,000 on this forum. You are not that important. Do you understand this? Let me spell it out for you: you and no one else on this forum is any more or less important than anyone else. This is a big pond and you are just one of the 100,000 small fish in it. Think about that and if necessary, go google and get some more statistics.


----------



## violetta40

Thank you Amy for the detailed explanation on on wool yarns and arcrilic. Being a beginner (slightly advanced) knitter, this has helped me tremendously. Also the couple of people that posted about cotton, was a lot of great information. I have quite a lot of knitting and crochet books; not any of them have explained all the detail about yarns. I learn something new on this site everyday. I just love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76

Oh and let me add this. Yes, I'm am a proud wife of a firefighter who happens to have specialized in hazmat and air rescue. He has been back for more training than I can count and to keep certifications current. 

Just as importantly, I am a very educated woman. I do not appreciate anyone denigrating me as being "just the wife of a firefighter" as if I cannot think or learn for myself. We won't even get into the conversation of the implied put down that married women only spew what their husbands say.


----------



## ramram0003

I want to thank you Amy for all the research you have done. I will call myself a wool snob. I do like all the natural fibers out there and I do find it a lot softer as the years have progressed. I have worked with some wool that has hurt my hands but the lanolin in it made me keep going. The reason for the soreness was because it was all natural Philosophers Wool and it is cleaned as much as it is and sometimes I was picking out straw. Now that is a scratchy wool but not after a few washes, by hand I might add. Here is the sweater that was made with Philosophers Wool. Great people they are. Gene and Ann Bourgeois. Met them at Rhinebeck Sheep and Wool Festival. Thank you again Amy. You have done more research of yarns in the 2 years of knitting, than I have in over 30yrs of knitting.


----------



## ethgro

AmyKnits said:


> The reason I do not patronize Michaels any longer is their lack of customer service and selection..... nothing more.
> 
> When I choose a retailer with which to do business, I expect to be treated with respect. I have found my local Michaels to be very rude to their customers and I choose not to spend my money where I don't feel welcome or valued.
> 
> I LOVE Joann's and spend a big bulk of my knitting dollars there. I also shop online and at my LYS. There is also a LYS nearby that I do not shop at for the same reason as I choose not to shop at Michaels.... They do not treat their customers with respect. I have the right to choose where to spend my money.... where I feel I get the best value and where I get good customer service.
> 
> I often give ALL kinds of information on my projects on my posts.... almost to excess.... what may seem like a bargain to me... may seem like a lot to you... however, there is nothing wrong with saying "I used Patons Superwash wool to knit this sweater and it cost less than $20.00 to knit"
> ... this gives an indication of possible cost of using the same fibers I used.


I too have become disappointed in Michael's because they don't have good customer service anymore. When I first moved to this town (4 yrs ago) the workers were considerate and helpful but lately the turn over is so great that the workers don't have time to know the the store. There must be something going wrong with the management to make good people not want to work there. Love my JoAnn's because they bend over backwards to be friendly and helpful. When I make a piece that will be for the grandchildren which will likely to be carefully put away when they have outgrown it, I use pricey, good yarn, but when I make something just for fun like a toy animal, doll clothing or a fad piece, a JoAnn's yarn is fine. It is all about what it is for and how much it will be cherished.


----------



## JoyceLofton

Jessica Jean, I think I live you! &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## mopgenorth

Mercygirl76 said:


> Do you have a problem reading and comprehending English? You stated statistics say more DIE from smoke inhalation. That is statically correct. I didn't dispute that at all. I stated that many suffer severe burns with synthetic fibers melted to their skin AND SURVIVE.
> 
> Now I need to set YOU straight. For months I have watched many of your posts. Some have been extremely helpful and informative. Many have been downright rude, bitter, and just nasty. I don't get it. No one seems to attack you, yet you come out with both guns blazing. Over what? A freaking post on the Internet? You have nothing better going on in your life than to waste time spewing vitriol at people that you PERCEIVE to be putting you down or attacking you? Guess what. You are only one voice of over 100,000 on this forum. You are not that important. Do you understand this? Let me spell it out for you: you and no one else on this forum is any more or less important than anyone else. This is a big pond and you are just one of the 100,000 small fish in it. Think about that and if necessary, go google and get some more statistics.


you are obviously way too emotional to have a common sense discussion on this particular subject. take a deep breath, get a grip then go back and read my posts with a clear objective mindset.


----------



## miatalover66

Well put. I got a lot out of several posts today, always wondered what the various cottons were. Don't need to add any more, you expressed it well.



wiremysoul said:


> I found your post informative Amy, if a little emphatic. I knew the info, but not everyone is as big of a yarn nerd as some of us are. Thank you for sharing this. I want to add that I have read a bit about how bamboo is just as not-green to produce as acrylic. Have you done any research about that? (And don't get me wrong, my knitting is 80% acrylic myself, and it has its place).
> 
> Also, it's really hard to express oneself adequately in text on the internet. It really is. Everything we say has a percieved context and sometimes, it's not read in the spirit in which it's posted. (And sometimes, someone deliberately is nasty and you just have to report it and walk away instead of picking sides and making a big deal about it.)
> 
> I think we could all take lessons on how to title a new thread in a non-threatening way, or how to respond with just info, without looking like we're being curt. Many of us KP-ers, not just Amy, are guilty of appearing to lecture, berate, or look down upon other KP-ers without meaning to. We all need to remember that and think about how our words are perceived before hitting that send button. I mean, we're all lecturing each other about lecturing each other now? Why? (That's rhetorical. I'm not looking for an answer.)
> 
> I think the biggest lesson we all might benefit from is the one we learned by kindergarten: "if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all." If someone thinks Amy needs nettiquette lessons, then PM her for crying out loud and don't fill this informative thread with, "she insulted them/us" and, "no she didn't." Thanks.
> 
> And as always, if you don't like the thread's tone (or how you're perceiving it), click away and don't let it stress you out. We're here to have fun, learn and support one another, aren't we?
> 
> edited to add: If Amy hadn't posted this thread exposing the properties of all these different wools/brands, who would? I don't know everything, and I can only get those things online. I can't go to a local store and touch them, so this info is really valuable to me. Oh! There it is. Value. Your post had value to me Amy. A few posts in this thread did not and they weren't yours.


----------



## jmanthe

Wow, I can not believe the negative responses to Amy's information.
She has been gracious to share the research, she has taken the time to do. To share that information with those of us who also would like to learn, I believe is wonderful, Thank you Amy, I appreciate the info. Those of you who don't wish to receive great info, or only want to use a different material--- then DON'T read the message and really why do you need to respond.
I have never understood why some are so thin skinned and have to attack another. 
Everyone has an opinion and a way of doing things. 

Do what you want your way, and let the other do it their way.


----------



## Bubbyof4

ahh, but have you tried Verdant Gryphon, or Cephalopod? you are a lucky American because the Canadian postal ratescand shipping costs are more than sensible. I have never experienced such luxury as these sister shops' yarn, and often they will readjust their shipping rates. they have a wool winding service and I have had to speak and email them on certain occasions because we have a couple of different addresses depending on the time of the year...they are friendly, professional and very fair. the colors are as vivid as they show them to be and 750 yds of their Mithril laceweight for $22.50 is a fair price, doncha think? cascade yarns are my go to yarns, and now and then knitpicks. also, Little Knits is good, but shipping is high, so sometimes a few of us do a group order...try 'em all, but VG gets my vote far and above! happy knitting!


----------



## AmyKnits

lostarts said:


> I knew that acrylic will melt when exposed to flame. An acrylic garment is dangerous when exposed to flame for that reason.
> 
> But I have a question. This is intended as a request for information, not as a challenge.
> 
> I've never read anything about acrylic fiber being combustible, or anything that would lead me to think that it would burn. I've done burn tests on different fiberts, and have never had acrylic burn, only melt.
> 
> After your comments about it's combustibility, I have done an internet search, and I can't find any info on this.
> 
> Could you point me in the right direction for info on acrylic and it's potential for combustion?


I couldn't find any information, either... not enough to satisfy my curiosity.

My daughter and I took a sample of wool, a sample of superwash wool and a sample of acrylic. We used a grill type lighter and waved the flame over each fiber for ten seconds. When I say over, the flame touched the fibers.

The wool showed no change. The superwash wool slightly scorched and the acrylic burst into actual flames after four seconds.... before the ten seconds were up, we had to extinguish the flame because it was so high. So, to answer your question as a result of my experiment... yes, it burns!

Obviously, this was a very crude experiment to satisfy my curiosities, but the results were really amazing... amazing enough to convince myself and my daughter to choose wool for baby items.


----------



## miatalover66

No need to defend yourself. I learned a lot from you and others today .



AmyKnits said:


> WOW! I typed that word and had to let it sink in for a while.
> 
> I am overjoyed and humbled at the fact that my little post has generated over 20 pages of responses. I tried to keep up a little bit during the work day (patients really don't like being ignored while I check my phone) but it was difficult.
> 
> A few points I would like to repeat
> 
> * This post was made to share what information I have gained and to dispel a few myths that some knitters have regarding fibers.
> 
> * I regret choosing the title I did. I am very passionate about my knitting and almost more so... learning all I can to improve my work. YES, there ARE some itchy wools still out there... I have learned (from others who are much more knowledgeable than I joining in to share their knowledge with me) the many types of wool produce different fibers. Yes, people with allergies/sensitivities will still find wools itchy. I was excited to find out that there ARE some wonderful wools out there and I love them and I hope that others will try them too.... if you haven't tried wool in a long time, you may be pleased to find the improvements. The title reflected my exhuberance.... it is not a fact of 100% certainty.
> 
> * I wanted to explain the properties of acrylics because... although it is the most widely used of all fibers in knitting.. (Red Heart is by far the number one selling yarn in America) it is also the most misunderstood. Acrylics serve a purpose for many knitters including myself. One of my favorite friends here, KimmyZ produces the most wonderful knitting using a lot of acrylics. Just as there are many types of wool... there are many types of acrylic. There are a lot of valid reasons to choose acrylic.
> 
> * I was 100% aware when writing this post that I might "ruffle some feathers". No matter how genuine the intent, you can't please everyone. Good or bad... it keeps us talking and hopefully learning. We are all adults here and can agree to disagree.
> 
> * To all of you who have joined in to humble me, yet again and make me realize that there is so much more to learn about fibers than I could have imagined... Thank you.
> 
> * To those of you who thanked ME for sharing my research with you.... you are welcome.
> 
> * I honestly feel badly that the differences in fibers often comes down to cost..... THIS fact really seems unfair. I have three boys in college and a daughter starting private HS this year and I am desperately trying to pay for all of this.... all on the same income we had a few years ago. It does come down to cost many times and that is a shame. I will cut back on other things to be able to spend a couple dollars more on yarn IF it is something that makes sense for me and will make a difference in the project. Not everyone has that option. I have splurged on luxury fibers, however..... I have my limits... lots here on KP have raved about quivot and I have no desire to try that.... too pricey for me, but I am sure there are many lucky people who can drop that kind of money without blinking an eye.... or choose to make greater sacrifices that I am prepared to at the moment. So I understand that fine Merino may be too pricey for some..... Hey, we have to EAT, too!
> 
> I have quickly read most of the replies, but will thoroughly go through the entire post over the next few days... when time permits and I don't have a teenaged son hovering over me asking when dinner will be served.
> 
> Please carry on the conversation and please remember to be kind..... there are a lot of people on KP who have been very, very good to me and have really taken the time to help me and others... I don't want any of us to be anything but respectful to each other.
> 
> Now who can give me some encouragement and hold my hand through my first wet blocking? I have only steam blocked my garments for fear of "dunking my knits".... I have been told that wet blocking is a better method.... I have finished the project using Sweet Pandora's gorgeous yarn and I want her product to shine before I post....... Is wet blocking REALLY better? You PROMISE I won't ruin it?


----------



## blessedinMO

The itch marathon still going strong, I see.


----------



## books

How some of this got so negative, I just don't understand. I just read all 26 pages and I can't believe some of the arguments. Are we all grown ups here or are we two years old? Amy posted some fascinating information (along with other peoples input) and, I for one, learned a lot. My comment: Sometimes I knit with acrylic, sometimes I knit with wool. Sometimes I can only afford the least expensive stuff , sometimes I luck out and find a fantastic deal on higher end stuff. That's life. Now everybody calm down and go back to knitting.


----------



## Mercygirl76

mopgenorth said:


> you are obviously way too emotional to have a common sense discussion on this particular subject. take a deep breath, get a grip then go back and read my posts with a clear objective mindset.


Interesting. The above quote apparently was edited out and replaced with "bite me".

First of all, I'm not emotional about you or your comments at all. You are not that important to me. I just wanted to set you straight on what I said and meant and that your prior post, although insulting, didn't mean a hill of beans.


----------



## Mercygirl76

Oh, and Mop, I'm done with this discussion.


----------



## mopgenorth

Mercygirl76 said:


> Oh and let me add this. Yes, I'm am a proud wife of a firefighter who happens to have specialized in hazmat and air rescue. He has been back for more training than I can count and to keep certifications current.
> 
> Just as importantly, I am a very educated woman. I do not appreciate anyone denigrating me as being "just the wife of a firefighter" as if I cannot think or learn for myself. We won't even get into the conversation of the implied put down that married women only spew what their husbands say.


yada yada yada - like you I was married to a now retired fire chief with 43 years of service - He had lots of years of training and plenty of stories to share about injury, death and dying too. so what? I have no doubt that many spouses share the events of their jobs with their loved ones. I'm sure his stories influenced decisions you made in your life regarding your family. But any decisions you made were not foolproof. and that my darling is the point I was making that you apparently either refused to acknowledge or perhaps are cognitively unable. I don't know and I don't care. this little fish makes decisions based on as many facts as she can gather and take opinions into consideration. Again, your husbands experiences were personal and his perceptions of those experiences are unique to him and that perception becomes subjective when you retell his stories. Sad stories? definitely. True stories? probably. able to be used in the collection of data to be used to compile statistics? nope - because it's subjective and not objective. I would think a highly educated woman would understand that.


----------



## AmyKnits

mopgenorth said:


> one firefighter/35 years and hearsay regurgitation - sure sounds like a solid argument to me to counter long term, in depth, checked and double checked scientific evidence.
> 
> If you read what I wrote, the article stated "more likely" not "never ever happens" and if you read further my point was to simply that there is too much misinformation floating around (like the opinion of one firefighter as replayed by his wife on a knitting forum). It's difficult to discern what we should be rightfully concerned about, what is myth, hype, hysteria, and how to make the right decisions to best protect our families. It is my opinion that it is impossible to be able to make foolproof decisions. We do the best we can and make as informed a decision as we can with the information that is available after you weed out the nonsense.


But... If you say the objective is to gather ALL the information you can on a subject... Wouldn't it be prudent to listen to the wife of a firefighter who knits when you are choosing what fibers to wrap your baby up in at night?

I don't know if you've ever been married, but husbands tend to come home and share the details of their day. I have been married for 27 years and I know way more about my husband's profession than I care to.

Either way, we are all here to share information, experiences and suggestions without fear of ridicule. You may not be aware that yada yada yada can be taken as rude. This is an open forum and we all have the right to share ANY information we choose to... Not one post on KP has ever been verified by a professional that I have ever seen... That is not the purpose of an open forum.

I opened this topic with no list of sources or links to sites I read or references to titles for a reason... This is a site where we share knowledge, experience, tips and techniques based on our individual experiences, what ever they may be. If you don't appreciate these comments for what they are worth, you clearly don't fully understand the concept of KP. If you "prefer to get your information from verifiable sources", you are CLEARLY in the WRONG place. "Heresay" is the ONLY information that is shared and available on KP.

If you are looking for verified, scientific, proven facts... You are in the wrong place... This is a forum where we all share based on our levels of experience and life experiences. No one is held to "prove" anything on a forum.. Even yourself... It is simply a "conversation amongst "friends".

I am neither the Admin. Or a moderator, but since I opened the topic, feel a sense of responsibility to attempt to protect others who choose to share from being chastised for their sources or sharing of life experiences. That is counterproductive to the discussion.

As one who has had my own comments taken out of context... Even on this thread... I am certain you meant no offense and are eager to apologize for what I am sure was an unintentional insult.....


----------



## mopgenorth

Mercygirl76 said:


> Interesting. The above quote apparently was edited out and replaced with "bite me".
> 
> First of all, I'm not emotional about you or your comments at all. You are not that important to me. I just wanted to set you straight on what I said and meant and that your prior post, although insulting, didn't mean a hill of beans.


my grandson was reading over my shoulder and took it upon himself to type "bite me" because he thought you were the mean one - he's 13. I removed it immediately. although he has never locked himself in a dog kennel, his brain is not yet fully developed and I'm sure this is just one of many faux pas we can expect from him for quite some time to come.


----------



## gypsie

Now that was funny. The best thing I've read here all day. Cheers to your grandson.


----------



## Mercygirl76

mopgenorth said:


> my grandson was reading over my shoulder and took it upon himself to type "bite me" because he thought you were the mean one - he's 13. I removed it immediately. although he has never locked himself in a dog kennel, his brain is not yet fully developed and I'm sure this is just one of many faux pas we can expect from him for quite some time to come.


Having raised two sons to adulthood, I understand how this can happen and at 13, they all truly are somewhat primitive in brain department (lol).

I did feel HIGHLY insulted by your condescending comments, which were totally unnecessary as I didn't mean to criticize what you said, but to expound on them further with some observations from my personal life. People can make very condescending remarks and not really know who they are talking to. I assumed you are an educated woman, however you didn't make that assumption about me. That is a form of snobbery that rubs me the wrong way. I respect people until I have no reason to respect them.

All that to say this: I'm willing to play nice and hope you are to. I don't like bringing out my claws, but I will do it whenever I feel I am being treated unfairly or in a mean manner. I am sure you feel the same way. Maybe you can take a deep breath, too and put up the claws.


----------



## DonnaLynne

Thank you for all your information. I will save the info for future purchases.
Please ecnore the negative remarks some people can be pretty touchy


----------



## Milocat

mopgenorth said:


> my grandson was reading over my shoulder and took it upon himself to type "bite me" because he thought you were the mean one - he's 13. I removed it immediately. although he has never locked himself in a dog kennel, his brain is not yet fully developed and I'm sure this is just one of many faux pas we can expect from him for quite some time to come.


That is funny, I can imagine one of my gsons doing that. However the readers had no idea until you posted, and it seems that some get rather hot under the collar.
Amy, you must be surprised by the amount of response your topic generated, some of it very thoughtful and helpful. It does seem to me that quite a lot of the posts were about affordability of wool yarns. I don't think that was what you were originally speaking about. I think that most of us use whatever yarn is suitable for the purpose, and what we can afford, and what is OK for us. 
No one would dispute the source of another persons allergic reaction, that is not what you were saying in your original post. Some coarse wool is too rough for clothing purposes, that wool is used mainly for carpet and rugs, there is plenty of superb, soft wool available for us knitters, just as there is,plenty of excellent acrylic, it is a matter of choice.


----------



## MinnesotaNative

Love you Jessica Jean! Made my day.


----------



## kaixixang

Getting back to the cotton part of this discussion from my earlier comment:

DMC Baroque is the 400 + yard skein-like multi-strand cotton thread ... about 4-6 strand I think.

The Aunt Lydia's Classic 10 - has 1,000 or 2,730 yards (two different balls), and you'll find it semi-easily on http://www.herrschners.com - I think it's about 4 strands.

Confirmable fact is the Aunt Lydia's thread...I was just looking at the Herrschner's catalog I received on 9/3/2013. I know the DMC Baroque is 400 + yards, comes in White and Ecru, and is definitely in skein (center-pull) form.


----------



## normancha

DonnieK said:


> While all of this is true, there are some of us who knit for hospitals and they specifically state "no wool or other types of animal fibers will be accepted for baby items". I have never completely understood, but, hey, their hospital, their way, or quit knitting for the babies who need the things we make. I could try to educate them but it is very hard to educate someone when they have their "policies" in place and know absolutely nothing about yarns or fibers and don't care to learn. So I use 100% cotton or cotton blend or bamboo for the gowns and things that I make. Plus most of my yarns are donated to me and I get lots and lots of Red Heart Super Saver. I have knitted with that for years and washed and dried afghans made for it for years and years and have never had a pilling problem with it and it does get softer and softer as it is used and washed. And, another thing about acrylics is that it is not always needing to be blocked as some other yarns do. And, I never look a gift horse in the mouth. The people I knit for are not so picky about what I make and they are just happy to have a cover on their heads or around their shoulders or over their legs. I am not taking offense at what you say about your wools and agree to a certain extent but when you are making things for people who are not going to be washing them often or are going to put them into commercial washers and dryers, it is best to use acrylic yarns whether they pill or not. When knitting for charity, it is entirely different than knitting for yourself, special friends, or family. It is not because we are too lazy to hand wash the items. I think you are lumping us all into one big pot and circumstances sometimes take preference over desires.


On the other hand, if we knit or crochet beanies/helmet liners for our Soldiers in Afghanistan, it is mandatory to make them in wool, because in case the Soldiers are in an explosion, or something incendiary is thrown at Them, acrylic melts and causes more severe burns, while wool protects them. I like and use both acrylics, plant yarns (bamboo, cotton, etc. but for an unknown reason, not hemp), and animal yarns. I like and use the yarns mentioned by Dear AmyKnits, especially Lion Brand. Another favorite of mine?: Koigu Super Fine Merino. What about Alpaca With A Twist? I am extremely allergic to mohair, recycled silk from saris, roving wool, but I still use them if they hurt my skin, neck and eyelids when working them, but have to stop, at least for a few days, when the allergy moves to my throat, and I start feeling symptoms of asthma. But all in all, Thank GOD for the great variety to suit all our needs and likes when it comes to crafting. After all, each head is a different world.


----------



## normancha

AmyKnits said:


> I couldn't find any information, either... not enough to satisfy my curiosity.
> 
> My daughter and I took a sample of wool, a sample of superwash wool and a sample of acrylic. We used a grill type lighter and waved the flame over each fiber for ten seconds. When I say over, the flame touched the fibers.
> 
> The wool showed no change. The superwash wool slightly scorched and the acrylic burst into actual flames after four seconds.... before the ten seconds were up, we had to extinguish the flame because it was so high. So, to answer your question as a result of my experiment... yes, it burns!
> 
> Obviously, this was a very crude experiment to satisfy my curiosities, but the results were really amazing... amazing enough to convince myself and my daughter to choose wool for baby items.


Even if the acrylic doesn't burst into flames, it melts and sticks to the skin, causing severe burns. Like I mentioned before, if you knit or crochet something for our Soldiers, it is required that the garments are done with wool.


----------



## RachelL

AmyKnits said:


> I find that on MANY, MANY posts, knitters make comments about all types of fibers that simply are untrue or "older information".
> 
> As I said.... I am VERY interested in learning about ALL types of fibers from acrylic to wool to cotton and everything in between.
> 
> The most important is that we are all knitting with all the "facts" about these fibers so that we can make the best decision for what we are knitting.
> 
> I honestly do not see how dispelling common concerns about fibers and some of the comments and concerns that are made here every day can be taken as causing conflict.


I so appreciate your posts and always learn something new. Personally, I prefer knitting with wool but the loved ones I knit for don't look after anything I've made. And being on a very strict fixed income, I buy acrylic yarn & cotton at Walmart and have so far been fairly satisfied with the end product. But if I ever get around to making something for myself, wool will be my choice.

For some of us that do not have your knowledge about yarns, you provide us with a great service.


----------



## mirium

Amy, thank you for doing all that research and sharing the results with us! You're absolutely right that the old "itchy" reputation is decades out of date -- those with actual allergies still can't use it, of course, but I hope everyone else will at least try wool yarns. And this comes from someone who also loves synthetic yarns, including acrylics. For those with Fear Of Wool, I hope Amy's information will make you brave enough to expand your horizons -- she's right, there are a lot of skin-friendly, machine-washable, budget-friendly options out there these days. Over the last half century or so, the scientists have been working hard to get rid of problems with Wool-As-It-Was, and IMO they've done a darn good job! There's nothing quite like wool, and if you don't try it you're really missing out on a unique pleasure.

But with great respect, and in your spirit of providing information, synthetic yarns today are also a lot better than they were a half century ago, and also suffer from a (well-deserved back then) rotten reputation based on what they used to be. (I'm guessing that some negative comments about your first post were reacting to your detour about synthetic yarns, which seemed to me more about the ancient synthetics rather than the modern ones. But I digress.) Those same scientists have been figuring out how to make the stuff do what they want it to, and IMO they've done a darn good job! Just as they did for wool, they found ways to solve many of the problems with acrylics and other synthetic fibers. They used to dump the ingredients in a vat and hope for the best; now, they add catalysts (a particular kind of molecule) and depending on the catalyst, the same ingredients can turn into something stiff like Tupperware or something soft like microfiber yarn -- the catalyst assembles the ingredients in the desired order and 3D shape. That might seem trivial, but the same ingredients end up making a very different product depending on how they're assembled! Think of it as a recipe -- it's like the difference between dumping in all the ingredients at the start and heating it, or being able to add things at the right time and maybe cooking some separately and combining them later. I know my spaghetti turns out better if I cook the pasta and the sauce separately and then combine them, instead of cooking the dry spaghetti in the sauce; those catalysts add that kind of control to how the ingredients for acrylic yarn are "cooked."

And since I'm on a geekiness roll, fabric softeners don't work by greasing the fibers. (Random thought -- isn't lanolin grease?) Fabric softeners basically battle static electricity, which happens when the molecules that make up everything are fighting over electrons. Fabric softeners are molecules that aren't possessive about their own electrons, so if the fabric has less than it would like to have, the fabric can grab more without a chemical fight -- the fabric ends up contented instead of having electronic cliques form among its fibers and make some bits bunch together and other bits be standoffish, so it's softer. (That explanation would make most scientists scream at what's left out, but I'm trying not to put folks to sleep. You don't really want to hear about quaternary ions, do you?  ) That's also why wiping your TV screen with a dryer sheet often helps it get less dusty between cleaning -- the dust gets the electrons it wants from the dryer sheet chemicals and happily falls off, instead of glomming onto the screen and yelling "I know you have electrons in there! Give 'em up!" in a tiny, squeaky, subatomic voice.

Hope that was useful to someone, or at least that everyone skipped to the next post before they ended up face down on the keyboard and snoring. 

And Amy, again, thank you for your research report on wool -- I can guarantee that it was more interesting and useful to most than my geekbabble. I hope that you'll continue to provide news we can REALLY use!

P.S. GO WOOL!


----------



## larlie

mwatpon said:


> Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.


It would be a pity if posters feel so intimidated that they are not free to post informative material because of any self-appointed yarn police.

Always better to stick to criticizing the comments (if they deserve to be) rather than the poster. Have you not heard the saying, "Don't attack the messenger"?

Personally, I appreciated the post and found it both sincere and informative.


----------



## AmyKnits

mirium.... I read the entire thing... doesn't mean I UNDERSTAND a word! LOL

I do understand that both wool and acrylics have improved and NOW have a better understanding of how fabric softeners work. Thank you. Can't wait to use the word "geekbabble"... my son spews all sorts of that all over me!

yawn.... Giggle, giggle.


----------



## Wandalea

Mirium...your explanation is so enjoyable! Are you a scientist with a gift for humorous writing?


----------



## Condia

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



lostarts said:


> Merino is a BREED of sheep! It's NOT from a different part of a random sheep!


----------



## normancha

AmyKnits said:


> Hi Donnie, My main reason for posting this information is to share some of my recent research.
> 
> Of course the best choice is often cotton, blends or acrylics. There is nothing wrong with ANY fiber.... however, I constantly hear members saying they don't knit with wool because they don't want to hand wash and it is too itchy.
> 
> Of course, our work dictates what we knit... MANY charities ask for acrylic... in many cases, acrylic IS the right choice.... I just think many THINK it is the ONLY washable alternative....
> 
> Just some information and food for thought. No ONE fiber is perfect for every person or every project... it is about choosing the best fibers for our own individual needs.
> 
> Personally, I will knit with ANY fiber.... and have been experimenting with everything I can find... from Alpaca to mink to acrylic to wool, blends and everything in between!
> 
> I am not "knocking" ANY fibers or ANY choices... we all make choices based on what we are knitting and who we are knitting for.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are sooooo OK in my book!!! One of my coworkers, Nancy, doesn't knit or crochet, but seeing me doing it, she got so interested in yarns and textiles that now she is an expert. She went with me to the Vogue Knitting Live in Los Angeles 2 years ago, and took along her 20 year old son Amir. That son is now going to the Pasadena School of Design and he learned to knit, crochet, and sew. While going to school, he is working part time with a fashion designer and recently went to China to learn more about textiles. It's a very interesting subject and I admire You for the time and effort you put on your research, but now I will be expecting more from You. :thumbup:


----------



## Sherry1

Mirium....loved it and learned a bunch!


----------



## elly69

DonnieK said:


> While all of this is true, there are some of us who knit for hospitals and they specifically state "no wool or other types of animal fibers will be accepted for baby items". I have never completely understood, but, hey, their hospital, their way, or quit knitting for the babies who need the things we make. I could try to educate them but it is very hard to educate someone when they have their "policies" in place and know absolutely nothing about yarns or fibers and don't care to learn. So I use 100% cotton or cotton blend or bamboo for the gowns and things that I make. Plus most of my yarns are donated to me and I get lots and lots of Red Heart Super Saver. I have knitted with that for years and washed and dried afghans made for it for years and years and have never had a pilling problem with it and it does get softer and softer as it is used and washed. And, another thing about acrylics is that it is not always needing to be blocked as some other yarns do. And, I never look a gift horse in the mouth. The people I knit for are not so picky about what I make and they are just happy to have a cover on their heads or around their shoulders or over their legs. I am not taking offense at what you say about your wools and agree to a certain extent but when you are making things for people who are not going to be washing them often or are going to put them into commercial washers and dryers, it is best to use acrylic yarns whether they pill or not. When knitting for charity, it is entirely different than knitting for yourself, special friends, or family. It is not because we are too lazy to hand wash the items. I think you are lumping us all into one big pot and circumstances sometimes take preference over desires.


Hello Donniek I was reaing your reply t Amyknits and see you knit with Red lion Super Saver can you tell me what sort of yarn it is please it sounds as if it is a thicker yarn. Just found a pattern for a baby hat on Grandmothers Pattern Book We don't have it here in NZ Thanks for your time


----------



## mirium

AmyKnits said:


> Can't wait to use the word "geekbabble"... my son spews all sorts of that all over me!


Technobabble is another version --that's what actors call the dialog they have to speak in sci fi fiction, without understanding a word of it.

Info is only useful if it's, well, useful. I'll be looking out for the yarns you recommended!


----------



## sbubbles84

Those of us that are allergic to wool envy you, Amy! Thanks for the lesson on wool!
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## mirium

Wandalea said:


> Mirium...your explanation is so enjoyable! Are you a scientist with a gift for humorous writing?


I have scientific training - enough to understand many scientific jokes, anyway -- and I confess I was involved in a lawsuit over those plastics catalysts, so I know more about them than any reasonable person would want to. But being able to laugh at more jokes has always been a major motive for learning stuff as far as I'm concerned. Glad you liked it!


----------



## sbubbles84

Those of us that are allergic to wool envy you, Amy! Thanks for the lesson on wool!
Blessings,
Shirley
P.S. mopgenorth, Thanks for the information on cotton. I've always wanted to know what gassed cotton was--and now I know!


----------



## normancha

Jessica-Jean said:


> Is someone twisting your arm to force you to read and comment on this topic?? Perhaps 'tis you who has problems!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elly69

elly69 said:


> Hello Donniek I was reaing your reply t Amyknits and see you knit with Red lion Super Saver can you tell me what sort of yarn it is please it sounds as if it is a thicker yarn. Just found a pattern for a baby hat on Grandmothers Pattern Book We don't have it here in NZ Thanks for your time


 sorry wrong brand it is red heart super saver with 5mm/US 9 needles maybe it's an Arran weight


----------



## jennyb

Amy the info you share is very informative for me. I aspire to be able to understand and produce the lovely articles of knitting that you do.


----------



## larlie

tamarque said:


> Some people have addressed the chemicals in yarns. It is amazing how many are used from the growing of fibers, whether animal or vegetable, and then the cleaners, the dyes, and then the preservatives and finishers.
> 
> I think it would be interesting to study the nature of people's sensitivities. Anything from Vit D levels to hormone imbalances to probiotic deficiency can cause sensitivities in the skin. These types of deficiencies are major health issues today and the medical industry ignores them. This is just a piece of it. And because we are very different these deficiencies can manifest differently in people.
> 
> Brilliant post!
> 
> The chemicals used are so incredibly toxic and we blame it on the wool when it may be something in the manufacturing process.
> 
> I wonder if people were using truly organic wools or other natural fibers whether they would still be sensitive? I wonder if people explored their diet more carefully and made changes if they would be able to improve their tolerances?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## normancha

lostarts said:


> Wool is my favorite fiber, too.
> 
> Before you go on to studying another fiber, there's a lot more to learn about wool. Most mills won't tell you the breed of the sheep (they just label it "wool"), but there are many different breeds of sheep, and all of them have different characteristics in their wool.
> 
> See if you can find a spinner in your area. They can probably tell you a lot about wool and different sheep breeds. Did you know that there are various breeds of merino sheep? They all have fine wool, but there are differences. And there are some sheep that have very coarse wool, which WOULD be very scratchy.
> 
> I once spun some yarn from a Spelsau sheep. That's a breed of sheep with a double coat. In other words, it has a fine, short, crimpy undercoat (in this case, a very light grey), and a course, long outer coat (in this case black). It felt very rough while I was spinning it. Actually, I spun it at some demonstrations at museums and other public events, and I found out later that spectators thought I was spinning steel wool.
> 
> I knitted it into a hood, just a little large, and spritzed it with water and gave it a spin in the dryer, checking every 5 minutes and respraying as needed until I liked it.
> 
> The undercoat felted, making a windproof hood. The outer coat fluffed up and made a black, mohair-like halo above the light grey. It turned out soft, windproof, warm, and drop-dead gorgeous!
> 
> I have a similar fleece that I still have to wash and spin that's from a Norwegian short-tail sheep named Daisy.
> 
> Most people are amazed by spinners, because they'll ask if a finished project is wool, and the spinner/knitter tells them not only the breed of the sheep, but the name of the particular sheep the wool came from.


I follow breeders and spinners on facebook, and I love the photos and stories of sheep, goats and alpacas and llamas. I especially love the works of Elizabeth Hamm in Texas, she spins, designs and crochet beautiful works of art. I'm hoping to have the time and go and meet her in October (provided the wedding of my Grandniece Nadia doesn't get in the way) , when she is going to be in Taos, New Mexico, offering her tutorials. I plan to fly to Albuquerque, then my Niece Astrid will drive me from there to Taos.


----------



## luvnknit

I agree completely with Shirl...her post was spot-on. 

KP is a wonderful site where people like Amy have the opportunity to post all kinds of wonderful things. I learned a lot from her post on wool and have changed my attitude that, I admit, was sorely not up to date. 

Of all the wonderful responses to her sharing her research ( that took time and effort for our benefit), I felt badly to read the post that had an air of mean spirit. I truly believe no one on this site posts information to be mean or angry. Those who are new to this site, and even those who have been here a while, may not have read all the "threads" on numerous subjects and thus ask already answered questions or post already shared information. What's so wrong about that?

We are knitters and crafters. By our nature, we are a giving bunch. Maybe that's a broad brush stroke, but my experience has been pretty positive with the people on KP. A moment before posting to consider some tolerance and a moment after reading posts to express appreciation for generously shared projects and information is the usual tone on KP, I have discovered. This is why, when on rare occasions some negative posts are written, they look so out of place here. 

Amy, you are a valuable asset to this site. Your posts are informative, your projects inspiring and your time and effort to benefit us is appreciated. Thank you for your dedication to sharing and teaching.

Now, if you"ll excuse me, I'm off to buy some wool! :lol:


----------



## normancha

AmyKnits said:


> What brands have you found to be itchy? I posted a photo of my arm last week.. I was working with some cotton and my arms were red, itchy and swollen... I am not allergic to cotton, but figured something in the dye or manufacturing process was irritating me.... I scratched my arm during the night (in my sleep) and in the morning my arm was a mess. I just haven't found any of the wools I personally used to feel itchy. I do hope you recall the brand.... Thanks!


Beware of the cottons that are scented: Those are real killers for people with chemicals intolerance like me, and they have the same effect as working with somebody that uses a lot of perfume or cologne.


----------



## kaixixang

normancha said:


> Beware of the cottons that are scented: Those are real killers for people with chemicals intolerance like me, and they have the same effect as working with somebody that uses a lot of perfume or cologne.


I did not know there were scented cottons...thread or wool!?? I can make sure that I have a 12 hour anti-histamine before I go shopping for them!

Mirium - You did your best to simplify the explanations on static and the like. At least I got the gist. <G>


----------



## kathycam

AmyKnits said:


> I find that there are a great many misconceptions regarding fibers.. especially wool....
> 
> I hear the same concerns over and over and wanted to share that in my experience, wool is so soft and wonderful to work with.


Thank you for your post. I didn't know about the new wools. In the 60s, all my winter clothes were wool and I had to wear all kinds of undergarments to keep it off my skin or I couldn't stand it. Does the superwash wool not pill or fuzz when machine washed and dried?


----------



## kaixixang

kathycam said:


> Thank you for your post. I didn't know about the new wools. In the 60s, all my winter clothes were wool and I had to wear all kinds of undergarments to keep it off my skin or I couldn't stand it. Does the superwash wool not pill or fuzz when machine washed and dried?


You may have to adjust the drying temperature to cooler, or lay flat and dry. I do this regardless of what brand, if it has any quantity of Merino...I baby it with the lay flat and dry...but wash it with my delicates.


----------



## kathycam

larlie said:


> It would be a pity if posters feel so intimidated that they are not free to post informative material because of any self-appointed yarn police.
> 
> Always better to stick to criticizing the comments (if they deserve to be) rather than the poster. Have you not heard the saying, "Don't attack the messenger"?
> 
> Personally, I appreciated the post and found it both sincere and informative.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kathycam

grandmummy knits said:


> Thank you Amy for sharing your knowlege. You obviously enjoy learning and enjoy sharing what you have learned. It's hard to believe that you have been knitting for just 2 years!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mavisb

I thought and was told that Acrylic was made from oil, it would be interesting to know whether this be true or not. If Amy can research that piece of information and pass it on to other people then that is good for us all.

We are not forced to read blogs like this and if mwatpon does not want to read then press the unwatch button, that way you would not be subjected to this blog.


----------



## ohsusana

I was born in the 50's and still remember, as a child the woollen garments that I had to wear and still recall the awful itchiness, especially around the neck.
Even now, I cannot bear to see people wearing polo or turtle-neck jumpers, I have to look away as I start feeling itchy. I have obviously got a phobia towards wool, maybe I need therapy  I have just ordered some sock yarn from the UK which is 75% wool, 25% nylon so hopefully, this will get me over the hurdle of handling wool. I have never made socks before so this is going to be quite an adventure for me. 
With respect to acrylic, and the fire hazard, aren't babies disposable nappies just as dangerous and yet no one thinks twice about using them.
Just a thought.


----------



## HandyFamily

tamarque said:


> Some people have addressed the chemicals in yarns. It is amazing how many are used from the growing of fibers, whether animal or vegetable, and then the cleaners, the dyes, and then the preservatives and finishers.
> 
> I think it would be interesting to study the nature of people's sensitivities. Anything from Vit D levels to hormone imbalances to probiotic deficiency can cause sensitivities in the skin. These types of deficiencies are major health issues today and the medical industry ignores them. This is just a piece of it. And because we are very different these deficiencies can manifest differently in people.
> 
> Brilliant post!
> 
> The chemicals used are so incredibly toxic and we blame it on the wool when it may be something in the manufacturing process.
> 
> I wonder if people were using truly organic wools or other natural fibers whether they would still be sensitive? I wonder if people explored their diet more carefully and made changes if they would be able to improve their tolerances?


Blaming the chemicals is some sort of faction lately. But it doesn't mean it is correct. Beside from the few ones that have some specific allergies to some specific chemical - like I do to some protein, I suppose, in sheep and alike hairs - there is nothing bad in the chemicals used in the process... in fact, in most cases, even for those with specific allergies it shouldn't matter. The accessible amounts of excess solvents etc. are so wow they are pretty much non-existing.

Wool allergies won't be altered by different ways of processing wool - and so, different brands, quality or cost. The ones who do have this allergies, have it no matter what the wool was subjected to.

The itching, on the other hand, is much less with modern wools, that were processed - with chemicals, physical ways and whatever. There are many wools that feel soft to me, no itching what-so-ever. Note: they still trigger asthma attacks. But I don't feel anything on my skein (which is not as reactive as my lungs). My late grand-granny use to have sheep - they fed the sheep by gracing in green meadows - because it's cheaper and because that's how their grandmothers and grandfathers had done - she spun the wool with spindle, all the chemicals she ever used on it were home-made soap, well water and sun. I have no idea how they wore it, but I couldn't even touch it with the tips of my fingers, it was SO scratchy! The most important part of the wool-processing is some pre-spining process - I don't know how it is called in english, but it sort of parallels the fibers. And shortens them. And untangles them. And modern factories do that much better than my Grand-granny could - and she was considered a master-spinner in her village.


----------



## justonemorerow

I'm with you on your mission to know your fibers that you're knitting with. It is so key to pick the right fiber for your projects. Thanks for all your time you put into the info on wool. It's very much appreciated. I can feel your passion for knitting when I read your posts. I have the same passion. Looking forward to your next post. &#128077;


----------



## Kaiess

Hi Amy - what a brilliant post! (Of course I would say that because I agree with every word.)
One thing you didn't mention is that wool is much warmer than acrylic. I wouldn't use anything else for cold weather clothes. Actually any synthetic fibre is something I avoid. Cotton, bamboo etc., are fine.

I find that acrylic pills quite a lot, but then so do some wools. Lambswool seems to be the worst. 
When I was a schoolgirl, (many, many,years ago) I used to knit my school uniform pullovers, cardigans and such like with merino wool and that never pilled but I bought, (i know, I know!!) a merino wool sweater a year or so ago and that pilled too. Pilling is my pet hate and I won't wear anything that's pilled.

Wikipedia has an iteresting table:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_textile_fibres

As an aside I read an article about the production of merino wool in Australia and it was quite disturbing describing cruelty to the sheep. It put me off using it but maybe things have changed. I'll have another look online sometime.

Kathy


----------



## Lostie

Totally off topic to a certain extent ... Courier, did your mother really fly planes in WW1 or is that a typo? I'm interested as my Great Uncle did too, but women weren't allowed to enlist in those days.

As to the endless talk about how poor babies can die. I know in your wonderful country you have camps and wood fires and such, but not so much here. And it is definitely true that most people die of smoke inhalation well before the flames reach them. That's why the fire brigade turn up so regularly with smoke detectors to fit for free. Of course, as a small island we tend to live cheek by jowl so fires are spotted very quickly anyway.


----------



## wyldwmn

mavisb said:


> I thought and was told that Acrylic was made from oil, it would be interesting to know whether this be true or not. If Amy can research that piece of information and pass it on to other people then that is good for us all.


In couture sewing, dressmakers do a burn test on fibers. They can tell by the ash and smell, or the "black bead" (black hard blob) the content of the fiber. AmyKnits showed us a picture of the black bead of acrylic yarn that had been exposed to high heat/flame, and my understanding was that that was at least one of the trusted tests for making that determination.


----------



## MelissaC

wyldwmn said:


> So, Professor AmyKnits (and I say that respectfully and affectionately), if older Tupperware has BPA, then do acrylic yarns, perhaps those made before a certain time or those currently made, also have BPA? I wonder, because my medical providers have all told me to stay away from BPA, and I have relegated all of the older Tupperware (which I never liked anyway) to storing stuff that I am currently assuming may NOT absorb BPA (although I need to research that). I have a lot of concerns about stuff used for baby clothes, especially that which is highly flammable, and I've wondered if the acrylic stuff has BPA in it? Also, I don't want to knit or crochet with any stuff that has BPA in it, and for that reason was wondering if you know about that?
> 
> That's a great question! I never considered the possibility of BPA in older acrylic yarn. I hope someone will research it and share. I would, but it's past 0400 here and I have to get offline and sleep! Darn KP anyway! Interesting forums do not help my lack of self control and time management skills!


----------



## emuears

Enough already!!!!!!


----------



## emuears

Kaiess said:


> Hi Amy - what a brilliant post! (Of course I would say that because I agree with every word.)
> One thing you didn't mention is that wool is much warmer than acrylic. I wouldn't use anything else for cold weather clothes. Actually any synthetic fibre is something I avoid. Cotton, bamboo etc., are fine.
> 
> I find that acrylic pills quite a lot, but then so do some wools. Lambswool seems to be the worst.
> When I was a schoolgirl, (many, many,years ago) I used to knit my school uniform pullovers, cardigans and such like with merino wool and that never pilled but I bought, (i know, I know!!) a merino wool sweater a year or so ago and that pilled too. Pilling is my pet hate and I won't wear anything that's pilled.
> 
> Wikipedia has an iteresting table:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_textile_fibres
> 
> As an aside I read an article about the production of merino wool in Australia and it was quite disturbing describing cruelty to the sheep. It put me off using it but maybe things have changed. I'll have another look online sometime.
> 
> Kathy


What cruelty?


----------



## kmckinstry77

sockit2me said:


> Norita: I am amazed that you are somehow defying the laws of physics and the collective consciousness !


Hey, I'm confused, too. I have had plenty of acrylic sweaters over the years & have never had them melt when I ironed them. I wonder if the acrylic in machine-made clothing is different from the acrylic in yarn? I know that fabric found in fabric stores can differ wildly from fabric found in ready-made clothing. Or maybe it's just the luck of the draw...


----------



## kmckinstry77

ethgro said:


> I got a kick out of your son being of the stinky variety. I have one son who didn't have much of an odor growing up and still doesn't as far as I can tell. Now my second son was a bit stinky but not to the point that you describe with your boy. I used to wonder how my daughter-in-law could be intimate with him though, then I remembered that men and women are attracted to each others pheromones. He smells just fine to her! Hee, hee.


My husband is mostly only stinky when he sweats *a lot*. This is fortunate since I have a very sensitive nose. 
The foot odor, though, P-U. When I mention it to him, he gets the can of Febreze & sprays his feet... and kills us all with the chemicals. Oh well.


----------



## HandyFamily

mavisb said:


> I thought and was told that Acrylic was made from oil, it would be interesting to know whether this be true or not. If Amy can research that piece of information and pass it on to other people then that is good for us all.


It's mostly made from recycled plastic bottles and such.


----------



## frogzone

ohpps.


----------



## courier770

Most people conduct burn tests by lighting the end of a strand of yarn on fire with a match or lighter. Try what Amy did and light a lose pile of yarn on fire. Acrylic literally bursts into flame. That's combustion.

Yes my mother was part of an all female pilot group during WWII. There is a book about her unit "Silver Wings, Santiago Blue". In the US a great many women served during WWII in all branches of our armed forces, though this unit was strictly volunteer. They flew recon planes but not fighter missions.


----------



## frogzone

mwatpon wrote:
Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Is someone twisting your arm to force you to read and comment on this topic?? Perhaps 'tis you who has problems!


lets play nice now ladies.....
I have not come across a yarn I couldn't use for something, Donnie your Orlon.. and i agree with you god damn awful stuff to make anything to put near your skin, but double or treble it and use a textured stitch and hey you have a great door mat to wipe your feet on.
So i think what Amyknits is trying to say is don't knock it until you've tried it..
There are so many wonderful yarns out there... and i include plastic bags and old clothes in that category, there are no good and bad yarns , only good and bad choices as to what we use them for . 
lets face it we all love knitting ..and we can get passionate about various different aspects of this wonderful art and as with anything we may not always agree with or share the passion of others we should at least respect it.


----------



## AmyKnits

mavisb said:


> I thought and was told that Acrylic was made from oil, it would be interesting to know whether this be true or not. If Amy can research that piece of information and pass it on to other people then that is good for us all.
> 
> We are not forced to read blogs like this and if mwatpon does not want to read then press the unwatch button, that way you would not be subjected to this blog.


According to Coats and Clark, the number one selling yarn in America, it is made from exactly that... Crude oil. This is a link to a video about the manufacturing of Red Heart yarns... Very interesting...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197190-1.html


----------



## kmckinstry77

AmyKnits said:


> WOW! I typed that word and had to let it sink in for a while.
> .......
> 
> Now who can give me some encouragement and hold my hand through my first wet blocking? I have only steam blocked my garments for fear of "dunking my knits".... I have been told that wet blocking is a better method.... I have finished the project using Sweet Pandora's gorgeous yarn and I want her product to shine before I post....... Is wet blocking REALLY better? You PROMISE I won't ruin it?


Hi!
I wet-blocked my garter for my wedding & it was fine. It's made of KnitPicks' Shadow Tonal so it's 100% merino (I got away with it because it's small & only on one part of my leg. I only had trouble with it because my husband, the adorable doofus, thought he had to *untie it* rather than just slipping it off my leg... and one of my uncles commented, quite loudly, about what he was doing under my dress...). Here's how it looks: 
(I didn't get a better picture of it, but you get the idea). 
Good luck!


----------



## HandyFamily

MelissaC said:


> wyldwmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Professor AmyKnits (and I say that respectfully and affectionately), if older Tupperware has BPA, then do acrylic yarns, perhaps those made before a certain time or those currently made, also have BPA? I wonder, because my medical providers have all told me to stay away from BPA, and I have relegated all of the older Tupperware (which I never liked anyway) to storing stuff that I am currently assuming may NOT absorb BPA (although I need to research that). I have a lot of concerns about stuff used for baby clothes, especially that which is highly flammable, and I've wondered if the acrylic stuff has BPA in it? Also, I don't want to knit or crochet with any stuff that has BPA in it, and for that reason was wondering if you know about that?
> 
> 
> 
> In short - no. No bisphenol in acrylic fibers.
> 
> bisphenol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's statistically hard.
> Polyacrylic acid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - flexible.
Click to expand...


----------



## AmyKnits

kmckinstry77 said:


> Hi!
> I wet-blocked my garter for my wedding & it was fine. It's made of KnitPicks' Shadow Tonal so it's 100% merino (I got away with it because it's small & only on one part of my leg. I only had trouble with it because my husband, the adorable doofus, thought he had to *untie it* rather than just slipping it off my leg... and one of my uncles commented, quite loudly, about what he was doing under my dress...). Here's how it looks:
> (I didn't get a better picture of it, but you get the idea).
> Good luck!


So beautiful! Special that you made it yourself! I had to share with my family eating breakfast that your husband untied it! How funny, great for memories! Thanks for sharing. I put in my big girl panties and dunked my scarf. It was actually easier than steaming and pinning, steaming more and re pinning... Time will tell when it is fully dry, but so far so good!


----------



## HandyFamily

kmckinstry77 said:


> Hey, I'm confused, too. I have had plenty of acrylic sweaters over the years & have never had them melt when I ironed them. I wonder if the acrylic in machine-made clothing is different from the acrylic in yarn? I know that fabric found in fabric stores can differ wildly from fabric found in ready-made clothing. Or maybe it's just the luck of the draw...


No, it just depends on the temperature of your iron. You are probably flowing the instructions on the labels - and you are not melting the garments. If you use really hot iron, you will - factory or handmade ones. Plus, you will ruin your iron...


----------



## kmckinstry77

AmyKnits said:


> So beautiful! Special that you made it yourself! I had to share with my family eating breakfast that your husband untied it! How funny, great for memories! Thanks for sharing. I put in my big girl panties and dunked my scarf. It was actually easier than steaming and pinning, steaming more and re pinning... Time will tell when it is fully dry, but so far so good!


Hi! Thanks... 
It was hilarious. I was like, "Honey, why are you untying that? Just pull it & it'll come off!" People laughed. When he did pull it off, I had to re-tie the ribbon (while he said, "I broke the garter!" - no, he didn't. Around here, I make things so no one can break them that easily, trust me) so he could toss it. I have a video of the incident that one of my uncles took...  Hey, that was exactly a month ago, on Aug. 4! 
Good luck! Just make sure that you've got a lot of towels or a surface you don't mind getting wet.


----------



## kmckinstry77

HandyFamily said:


> No, it just depends on the temperature of your iron. You are probably flowing the instructions on the labels - and you are not melting the garments. If you use really hot iron, you will - factory or handmade ones. Plus, you will ruin your iron...


Hmm. Yes, I do tend to follow *some* directions. But... even my husband hasn't managed to melt them!


----------



## Lostie

courier770 said:


> Most people conduct burn tests by lighting the end of a strand of yarn on fire with a match or lighter. Try what Amy did and light a lose pile of yarn on fire. Acrylic literally bursts into flame. That's combustion.
> 
> Yes my mother was part of an all female pilot group during WWII. There is a book about her unit "Silver Wings, Santiago Blue". In the US a great many women served during WWII in all branches of our armed forces, though this unit was strictly volunteer. They flew recon planes but not fighter missions.


Thanks for that. It was the same here in the second world war. The enlistment for unmarried women in that war was to work in factories, on the land etc. She had the choice between the aluminium factory or becoming a nurse. She went for the latter .....


----------



## courier770

Few discussions on KP inspire more passion than those on copyright or Acrylic yarns.

I do have some very old skeins of wool yarn that feel scratchy but then I also find most acrylic yarns to be coarse, that's just me. My preference is to use natural fibers for a variety of reasons: safety, warmth or coolness, ecology, durability and appearance.

All anyone is trying to do is, dispelling the many myths about some fibers and provide information.


----------



## larlie

courier770 said:


> Few discussions on KP inspire more passion than those on copyright or Acrylic yarns.
> 
> I do have some very old skeins of wool yarn that feel scratchy but then I also find most acrylic yarns to be coarse, that's just me. My preference is to use natural fibers for a variety of reasons: safety, warmth or coolness, ecology, durability and appearance.
> 
> All anyone is trying to do is, dispelling the many myths about some fibers and provide information.


Durability - I know that I still wear a handknitted V-neck jumper (nothing fancy) which I made from Herdwick wool some 25 plus years ago. I can't recall a winter in which I have not worn this either several times or, recently, many, many times. It has never rubbed up, stretched slightly only, and the stocking stitch looks very very even. I can't see any evidence of wear anywhere. No pilling, nothing. Apart from the minor stretching, it looks new. Yes, I think the above post nails it - durability, comfort in hot or cool weather, ecology, safety, and appearance. So myth busting Amy's motive for posting earns a :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530

galaxycraft said:


> Sorry, but you are wrong....
> The US military clothing is made of 100% polyester; or a polyester/cotton blend.
> Poly blends can be anywhere from 50 poly/50 cotton to 80 poly/20 cotton.
> I believe that the t-shirts are still 100% cotton.
> Wool is used in the winter/arctic socks, helmet liners, and gloves for the cold country/environments.
> Referred to as "cold weather gear".


You are correct, Galaxy.

My DIL was in the Air Force and except for one dress jacket that was in a wool blend, NONE of her uniform clothing was wool.


----------



## MinnesotaNative

I, for one, was very interested in what you had to say about yarns. I'm a beginner knitter and appreciate any help I can get. Now if I just had help knitting up the mountain of yarn I have accumulated -------


----------



## vjh1530

sockit2me said:


> Please read this :http://www.army.mil/article/72414/


This article is about RESEARCH being done, not about actual, currently used uniforms, and only for soldiers who work where IEDs are a danger. It is not about what the majority soldiers would wear as a daily uniform.

The average soldier's uniform is exactly what Galaxy wrote. I live close to Luke AFB right now and lived for years near Fort Monmouth, etc, in NJ and I never saw a soldier wearing wool, going about their daily business. War gear is different. So statements that all soldier's uniforms are wool is not correct.


----------



## Gweneth 1946

Thank you for the history on yarn, very interesting. Have you ever used or even heard of Briggs & Little, its Canadian and has been in existence for many years. I believe its 100% wool.


----------



## crazyquiltmom

Mohair is from a goat, I believe.


----------



## EB1411

Thanks for taking the time to provide this information. I greatly appreciate the comments and especially the reviews of the different brands. Can you recommend wash products for wool?


----------



## Kaiess

emuears:
I can't remember where I read the original article but this is another similar one noting the same information. 

Mulesing by the Wool Industry 
Most of the world's wool comes from Australia. The most commonly raised sheep in that country are merinos, who are specifically bred to have wrinkly skin, which means more wool per animal. 

This unnatural overload of wool causes many sheep to collapse and even die of heat exhaustion during hot months, and the wrinkles collect urine and moisture. Attracted to the moisture, flies lay eggs in the folds of skin, and the hatched maggots can eat the sheep alive. 

To prevent this so-called "flystrike," Australian ranchers perform a barbaric procedure called "mulesing," in which they force live sheep onto their backs, restrain their legs between metal bars, and, often without any painkillers whatsoever, carve huge chunks of skin away from the animals' backsides or attach vise-like clamps to their flesh until it dies and sloughs off. Both procedures are terribly painful.

Mulesing is a crude attempt to create smoother skin that wont collect moisture, but the exposed, bloody wounds often become infected or flystruck. Many sheep who have undergone the mulesing mutilation still suffer slow, agonizing deaths from flystrike.

Mutilating sheep is not just cruel; it's also ineffective. Better husbandry is the answer, not mutilating animals. Sheep can be spared maggot infestation through humane methods such as diet regulation, spray washing, and simply breeding types of sheep who are better suited for the Australian climate.

H&M, Perry Ellis, major fashion house HUGO BOSS, sporting goods giant Adidas, and numerous other companies have pledged to move away from mulesed wool or implemented an outright ban on wool from lambs who have been mulesed. You can help, too, by refusing to buy wool of any kind and by urging the Australian government to outlaw mulesing mutilation today.


----------



## ethgro

crazyquiltmom said:


> Mohair is from a goat, I believe.


Indeed it is. It is from the Angora goat. (looked it up to be certain) If you saw a picture of the animal, it is a very curly haired beast - rather cute. Cashmere is also from a goat (from Kashmir) who's hair is very very fine. The staple of the hair on these animals is very long therefore desirable in making yarn.


----------



## Sherry1

EB1411 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to provide this information. I greatly appreciate the comments and especially the reviews of the different brands. Can you recommend wash products for wool?


Amy posted earlier that she uses Eucalan. I have used both Eucalan and Soak brands. Both are no rinse products and available at yarn stores or craft stores. Both work really well and you don't need much. The key is to let items soak at least 20 minutes.

Another really good one made in Virginia is Unicorn. Their website is unicornFibre.com. They have products for washing wool knits, raw fleece, etc.

Hope this helps


----------



## not enough yarn

In have merino sheep and have never heard of mulesing. My sheep got sheared late this year. The shearer had health issues so by the time he sheared them it was warm and merino's do have wrinklier skin. It's normal to have a few nicks but this year do to the heat flies were attacking the nicks. I sprayed them with fly spray the kind used for animals. Had to do it a couple times. As for the wool it's top of the line so are some other breeds such as Coridale's, Polypay's. Just like different types of acrylics so is there different types of wool.My merino's wool is thick on them like a sponge where the Icelandic I owned was more hairier. Some of my younger chickens last winter would sit on the hairier one. Kind of like sitting on a wool blanket where as when they sat on the merino they couldn't get down into the wool. It's that thick.Also the worst part of the wool from any sheep is the stomach area.Remember they sleep on straw so it's dirtier area and mostly is waste.I use both wool and acrylic yarn. As for flammability I would be more worried about smoke that is why smoke alarms were invented.Also remember margarine is only one molecule away from plastic. I worry more about that then the yarn. Wear plastic yes eat it NO!


----------



## yarncrazy102

AmyKnits said:


> WHHAAATTT??????? How is this possible!?!?!?!??!?! I steam my acrylics with an iron.... I lost balance one time and the tip of the iron touched the acrylic and there is still a blob stuck to the iron that I cannot get off......
> 
> You must have a "magic" iron... seriously....... I cannot explain that.........
> 
> I was conducting a "burn" experiment last week.... my daughter and I used a lighter to see how quickly several fibers would ignite. My daughter (14... old enough to know better) was playing with the semi-burned acrylic with the tip of the lighter and ruined the lighter because the melted acrylic stuck to the hot lighter.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........


Amy, there are SOME acrylics that will burn if you use a high setting on your iron. Before you buy, you need to look at the label to see if ironing is recommended or not. As some have said, I have used acrylics for years without a problem. I read the label before I buy. The burn test you conducted is great; however, some wool blends will burn and get hard as well as acrylics. I have used it all - homespun from my own sheep, purchased homespun from other spinners, wools, wool blends, and a variety of acrylics. I would prefer wools over any other form BUT I believe an item needs to be functional and long-lasting. Some wools just can't cut the mustard. And, wool is expensive. I just can't see using wool/wool blends to work up an afghan to cost of $100+/- only to have it shrink, felt, or face some other wool disaster when I give it to someone with care/washing instructions.


----------



## Kathygirl

kimmyz said:


> I posted a reply earlier, but I thought these pictures of fibers under a microscope might show why wool CAN be scratchy, though it doesn't HAVE to be:
> 
> http://msnucleus.org/membership/html/k-6/as/scimath/6/assm6_8d.html
> 
> http://www.microlabgallery.com/ClothingFiberFile.aspx
> 
> It all depends on many factors, such as the size of the fiber, length, the amount of crimp and how many (if any) scales it has. For example, a fine wool like Merino may have up to 100 crimps per inch, while the coarser wools like karakul may have as few as 1 to 2.
> 
> Like most wools, merino contains lanolin, which has antibacterial properties. But lanolin also clings onto microscopic allergens and dust. This is what most people are allergic to rather than the wool itself. Most wool is scoured to remove lanolin before spinning, but sometimes the lanolin is intentionally left on (in varying amounts) to aid in repelling water, as is the case with the traditional fisherman aran yarns. (These usually tend to be "scratchier" as a result.) For those allergic to lanolin, alpaca is a good substitute, because it doesn't contain lanolin. Also, alpaca fiber is hollow, so it has excellent insulating properties.
> 
> Merino is one of the softest types of wool available, due to finer fibers and smaller scales. But there's a huge variation in what can be called "Merino". Also, like Amy says, the finishes and even dyes applied to wool yarn can greatly affect how "itchy" it may or may not be.
> 
> Wool yarn that felts easily is usually of the "itchy" variety, because it has all the little scales which allow the fibers to stick together - sort of like Velcro. These little scales will most likely poke at your skin and be more likely to cause irritation. This type of wool tends to be less expensive than the "non-itchy" wools, because it requires much less processing and it's more widely available.
> 
> So can wool be "itchy"? Yes. Does it have to be? No. And I think the same can be said about acrylic yarn.


Nice post....thank you! It's so good to read a positive post, I am really thinking too much arguing is going on in here...WHY? too many people are on the defensive...geesh..

thank you again kimmyz


----------



## Redfordm

Knowing wool comes from sheep, acrylic from plastic, etc. is basic, what I look for next is how "green" the processing is when making a yarn decision. After reading the cotton post I will be less likely to choose that. We need to think of the environment.


----------



## yorkie1

ohsusana: I think you hit upon a great subject. Disposable diapers, (nappies) that are used today are in part plastic. One would think they would be as bad as acrylic yarns.
My thought is.. no matter how hard a person tries you are not going to find everything you buy, make, knit etc. you're not going to get away from everything that might be harmful.


----------



## galaxycraft

Lostie said:


> Totally off topic to a certain extent ... I'm interested as my Great Uncle did too, but women weren't allowed to enlist in those days.


Here is a great overview of women in the military during WW II.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women_Airforce_Service_Pilots

There are other articles/history just google "women pilots in WW II".
Women's role during that era was non-combatant (pilots included).


----------



## denvervet

I don't use acrylics since I made this intarsia afghan which at times had 45 spools hanging off of it, washed and dried it and put it in the attic because washing and drying made it ugly. I don't make things for people whom I feel won't hand wash my stuff. I love baby alpaca, wools, bamboo, bfl, silk blends, cashmere and find they don't split when knitting as much as the acrylics. I did use a paton's acrylic which was soft but gave away the leg warmers I made out of it so I don't know how they held up in the wash. However, acrylics have their place especially if you knit for hospitals, many will not accept garments not made in acrylics. I like acrylic slippers because I don't care what they look like when my feet are cold and they wash up and dry by machine. I guess there are just some things I would want to make in acrylic due to cost, etc.


----------



## Linday

I can knit with wool, now. A few years ago (25) I knitted a sweater from wool for my DH. By the time it was finished my fingers were bleeding. DH loved the sweater so it was worth the effort. Darling brother, while visiting, was trying to help and washed the sweater, It came out nicely felted and my DD was able to wear the sweater.

The wool that is available now is so soft and nice to work with, that I seldom use acrylic for anything. I can knit with the new wool but I can't wear the garments. They still itch when I wear them. I was able to buy some guaranteed not to itch socks, from Mark's Work Warehouse, and I love them. Now if I could find some guaranteed not to itch wool yarn, I could make myself a sweater and some mittens, and some socks and a new hat and you get it, the list goes on.


----------



## AmyKnits

yorkie1 said:


> ohsusana: I think you hit upon a great subject. Disposable diapers, (nappies) that are used today are in part plastic. One would think they would be as bad as acrylic yarns.
> My thought is.. no matter how hard a person tries you are not going to find everything you buy, make, knit etc. you're not going to get away from everything that might be harmful.


When discussing allergies in children, my allergist described disposable diapers as a "sack of nasty chemicals that Mom's put right up against baby's bare skin".... She says that Mom's who claim their babies have frequent diaper rashes are actually battling chemical sensitivities.

They try to make the diapers "breathable" now, so it's not a stretch to imagine the chemicals may irritate.

I used cloth diapers for my children and never saw a diaper rash... One of the babies i babysat had to have vaseline or ointment applied at EVERY diaper change to protect his bottom from "diaper rash". Is there something to it?! I'm not sure, but I will encourage my children to use cloth diapers on their children (someday) for this plus several other reasons.

I try not to get carried away with these decisions as it isn't possible to avoid all chemicals, etc. but using cloth diapers is much less expensive as well. It's sort of a no brainer to me!


----------



## Linday

I used cloth diapers for my children because every time they were in a disposable diaper, I had to deal with sore bottoms and rashes. Cloth diapers need more frequent diaper changes but having a baby with intact skin, to protect from infections, etc. seemed to be more important. And cloth diapers make amazing burp pads and great cleaning cloths eventually.


----------



## yorkie1

My 4 were all born way before disposable diapers. I can't say tho. that they never had a diaper rash. There was that problem occasionally, but not as bad as the ones now using disposable diapers. 
I also had the plastic pants you put over the diaper. I found that if I used them very much there would be some diaper rash. So I guess it proves that it's the plastic part on the disposable one, plus not having to change a baby as often is the culprit.


----------



## theyarnlady

AmyKnits Lady I for one think you are one of the kindest lady's on KP. I remember how you went out of your way for me. I thank you for the article. Have learn a lot on this post. 

As one lady said many charity's ask to use only acrylic, baby's skin is very delicate. Plus if needed to be wash must be able to with stand washing As in hospitals it has to germ free, so when wash it is best yarn to use. Also when sending sweaters,ect. for charitys to other countries Not all have washing machines. They wash their articles in rivers.Thus it is better to us acrylics, and charities may want it done that way. Wool does shrink and is not always the best to use. 
Yes wool is wonderful son brought me to sweaters from Ireland heavy and itches. But as used in cold weather, put on long sleeve tops under them. 

I just made a vest out of Lambs Pride wool. It is heavy it is itchy. But as DIL will be able to put top with long sleeves under it not a problem. It will be nice for her in late fall before winter coats.

Acrylics can also be ruff, I use the rubb the cheek to feel if it is ruff or soft. Depending on what it will be used for.

I am a yarn snob, but I also buy acrylics. It depends what it will be used for. See nothing wrong with using either or.

We are all different on KP I hate lima beans you may love lima beans. So if you don't agree eat lima beans. If you don't like topic try another one. I have read some not to my liking and just go to one I do like. 

To the lady who mention Susan's Fibers. I am lucky I only live 3 or so miles from her shop. If you can you really must visit her shop. You will be in yarn heaven. Spinning wheels roving, yarns, and books needles ect. Also bring your knitting sit and you can look out Patio door and watch her sheep. 

Always remember it is nice to learn something new. It's good for the brain gets the brain running and fill up the empty spaces.


----------



## AmyKnits

Thank you, Theyarnlady. I have nothing against acrylics, per se... I just find that they are very misunderstood AND I also think that wools are often misunderstood.

I am knitting a scarf for my daughter right now using Plymouth Encore Coffee Beens yarn. It is 75% acrylic and 25% wool. I let her pick anything she wanted and she liked this... She is a teenager and the scarf will likely get lost at the bottom of her locker, left at a friends house or worse... So the yarn she chose is probably a good bet. It IS one of the nicer acrylics I have come across.

I have never purchased Red Heart because I can just tell from looking at it on the skein that it doesn't look like something I would enjoy working with. On the same note, I have never purchased Lion Brand Fisherman's Wool for the same reason... The look and feel doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## theyarnlady

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you, Theyarnlady. I have nothing against acrylics, per se... I just find that they are very misunderstood AND I also think that wools are often misunderstood.
> 
> I am knitting a scarf for my daughter right now using Plymouth Encore Coffee Beens yarn. It is 75% acrylic and 25% wool. I let her pick anything she wanted and she liked this... She is a teenager and the scarf will likely get lost at the bottom of her locker, left at a friends house or worse... So the yarn she chose is probably a good bet. It IS one of the nicer acrylics I have come across.
> 
> I have never purchased Red Heart because I can just tell from looking at it on the skein that it doesn't look like something I would enjoy working with. On the same note, I have never purchased Lion Brand Fisherman's Wool for the same reason... The look and feel doesn't appeal to me.


That is pretty. I would love to have it. I for one am glad to read what you have posted. :thumbup:


----------



## luvnknit

Kathygirl said:


> Nice post....thank you! It's so good to read a positive post, I am really thinking too much arguing is going on in here...WHY? too many people are on the defensive...geesh..
> 
> thank you again kimmyz


Ya think???


----------



## JoyceLofton

JoyceLofton said:


> Jessica Jean, I think I live you! 😘😘


No, I love you!


----------



## ethgro

AmyKnits said:


> When discussing allergies in children, my allergist described disposable diapers as a "sack of nasty chemicals that Mom's put right up against baby's bare skin".... She says that Mom's who claim their babies have frequent diaper rashes are actually battling chemical sensitivities.
> 
> They try to make the diapers "breathable" now, so it's not a stretch to imagine the chemicals may irritate.
> 
> I used cloth diapers for my children and never saw a diaper rash... One of the babies i babysat had to have vaseline or ointment applied at EVERY diaper change to protect his bottom from "diaper rash". Is there something to it?! I'm not sure, but I will encourage my children to use cloth diapers on their children (someday) for this plus several other reasons.
> 
> I try not to get carried away with these decisions as it isn't possible to avoid all chemicals, etc. but using cloth diapers is much less expensive as well. It's sort of a no brainer to me!


I put cloth diapers on both my boys and one had rashes (on occasion)and the other didn't. The one that did, is very fair and still 45 years later gets rashes from this and that. The one that didn't has beautiful light olive skin but developed a rash from the sleepers I put him in. Being the winter time, I made him footed bottoms in cotton knit and used a long sleeved T which were put under the cute sleepers. Much later on he got a rash on the bottom of his feet from the white socks I provided him with so I bought 100% cotton crews. He has outgrown all those problems.

Another thing I have to get off my chest is an ad on TV here is asking for donations of diapers for underprivileged mothers who lack the money to buy them and they don't mean cloth diapers! What is wrong with getting cloth and washing them? Our funds were very tight with the first because my husband was still in school and with the second I used cloth to help save the environment - well, really because I felt they were the best for him.


----------



## spinningjennie

I would like to jump in here. It depends upon the micron count and how much kemp (small white hairs) in the wool that cause the itch. Wool above 22 microns or a garment made with wool of which 5% exceed 30 microns can be itchy. Therefore wool with a fine micron count shouldn't be itchy i.e. Merino, Blue Faced Leicester just two examples. Incidentally kemp in wool is the little short sticky out white hairs which can be seen in some wool and it does not take dye.

I believe acrylic yarns have their place, particularly when knitting for babies and children due to their washability.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl

Regarding products for washing wool: I use Eucalan Wool Wash, made from eucalyptus and lanolin, to mothproof wool. I believe it is made in Australia or new Zealand. I bought a gallon of it like a decade ago, for about $40 and still have quite a bit since I do more quilting and working with synthetics than I do working with wool. I was a member of a handspinners group for 20 yrs but got tired of being told what I could or could not work with or sell... I am too in love with all the unique yarns out there, and all the beautiful colors. I think this winter I will get back to wool, for adults; last winter first grandchild was on the way and daughter specified machine washables only. So I went into a baby knitting frenzy for the winter.


----------



## katcent

Although I am terribly allergic to wool, I was pleased to see Amy's analysis of the various yarns and have saved a copy for future reference. Thank you for taking the time to share your research with us, Amy.


----------



## cattdages

Amy I really appreciate your patient and considered responses. Thank you for sharing your learning and braving the negative comments from those who can't seem to find the "back" button to bow out of a conversation they can't contribute to constructively.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

mwatpon said:


> Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.


How rude!!!! Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. And, Amy is a great contributor to this forum. Have some respect.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches

Ditto!


----------



## AngieR

Amy, I also appreciate all the time and effort you put into this research and your sharing of same. Also, thank you to the many others who have contributed their experiences in a manner to add to the information.


----------



## wyldwmn

courier770 said:


> Yes my mother was part of an all female pilot group during WWII. There is a book about her unit "Silver Wings, Santiago Blue". In the US a great many women served during WWII in all branches of our armed forces, though this unit was strictly volunteer. They flew recon planes but not fighter missions.


There was a movie or documentary made about those women, no? I remember watching it. I keep thinking it was called "Fly Girls"???


----------



## larlie

spinningjennie said:


> I would like to jump in here. It depends upon the micron count and how much kemp (small white hairs) in the wool that cause the itch. Wool above 22 microns or a garment made with wool of which 5% exceed 30 microns can be itchy. Therefore wool with a fine micron count shouldn't be itchy i.e. Merino, Blue Faced Leicester just two examples. Incidentally kemp in wool is the little short sticky out white hairs which can be seen in some wool and it does not take dye.
> 
> I believe acrylic yarns have their place, particularly when knitting for babies and children due to their washability.


Great post. Herdwick wool has a high micron level, has lots of white undyable hairs throughout (which have disappeared in my garments over time), and lasts and lasts and lasts - very hard wearing and I guess some people would definitely find it itchy. Also very high warmth factor. My concern with the machine washable wools is that it is over processed and results in less warmth, so I don't knit with it. Perhaps will give it a go, now I have read all these comments.


----------



## Mayberry Gal

Amy, THANK YOU for this great information! I am one of those who have completely avoided using wool or wool blends because of the "itch factor". I have often drooled over the beautiful colors available from so many different sources. I am going to knit cocoons and matching hats for twin boys coming in January. I planned on using acrylic, but will use a superwash wool. I truly appreciate your recommendations,
AND the time you so often give helping people with their problems. Feel free to offer any suggestions that might benefit the rest of us. You blew my mind when you said you'd only been knitting for two years! I often make copies of your remarks for my files as well as bookmarking them. Thanks again! We appreciate you!


----------



## courier770

Well I was the wife of a Naval aviator for well over 25 years...no "poly" uniforms during all those years and I have a nephew serving on an Aircraft Carrier, no poly uniforms there either!

Shipboard personnel are prohibited from wearing poly uniforms, this included both Naval and Coast Guard ships company in addition to those serving on submarines in the Navy. Aviation personnel are also precluded from poly uniforms (all branches) and those serving in war zones are also precluded. That's not to say that those serving in "offices" far from war zones may have the ability to wear poly uniforms. My late sister was a "desk jockey" in the Navy, for over 20 years and her dress uniforms were a poly blend, since she was in no danger of fire...of course until the Pentagon was hit with a hijacked plane shortly before her retirement. Her office was destroyed but she wasn't in it.


----------



## Rosalie Courtney

I used to sell my acrylic knits esp. For kids because they were easy to care for. Plus I made a ladies lace cap w/ liner & dbl. match. Mitts in acrylic. I would sell a dbl. lg. Rubbermaid tub full for ea. show I'd sell at and would still run out of certain colors of the 17 different colors that I made. All acrylic. Wool shrinks ESP. When wet & dried by direct heat. Wool is probably as warm as acrylic & also holds in body heat. I always told my customers to buy 'cheap' shampoo to care for their knits as well as other nicer things. It works wonderfully just like it would your hair!


----------



## courier770

Super wash wools do not shrink. Even non super wash wools will not shrink as long as you handle them correctly. You can soak them in very warm water and that will NOT cause shrinkage..throwing them in a washer or dryer will cause felting. It is "friction" that causes wool items to felt, not heat. 

Wool is much warmer than acrylic, that is known. This is because wool breathes while acrylic does not. Wool "wicks" moisture (perspiration) away from the body, while acrylic traps it.


----------



## wyldwmn

So, I just thought of something. If wool WAS itchy, then wouldn't we be seeing all the lambies and sheepies scratching themselves out in the pastures all day long?


----------



## AmyKnits

wyldwmn said:


> So, I just thought of something. If wool WAS itchy, then wouldn't we be seeing all the lambies and sheepies scratching themselves out in the pastures all day long?


Giggle, giggle!


----------



## normancha

wyldwmn said:


> So, I just thought of something. If wool WAS itchy, then wouldn't we be seeing all the lambies and sheepies scratching themselves out in the pastures all day long?


  :-D :mrgreen: :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## wyldwmn

courier770 said:


> It is "friction" that causes wool items to felt, not heat.


So, now I have a question about felting, and it's based on knowing nothing at all about shearing, carding and spinning. I've watched people card wool...does that cause any felting? And are there techniques used for intentionally felting wool before it is spun?


----------



## courier770

Felting is a process that generally involves yarns that are mostly animal fibers AFTER they have been spun and knitted/crocheted. I'm not aware of any process to felt fibers before spinning. Carding does not cause felting.


----------



## not enough yarn

wyldwmn that is funny and does right along with why don't my sheep felt when they get wet.


----------



## wyldwmn

not enough yarn said:


> wyldwmn that is funny and does right along with why don't my sheep felt when they get wet.


Yah, saw the comments on washing wool in cool temperatures vs. hotter ones, and I suppose that even tropical storms (which probably occur in places where sheep aren't part of the population) wouldn't even be warm enough to affect the wool. Plus, if wool wicks away perspiration, then if water did have that affect on wool, all our sweaters would be all shrunken up in the pits.


----------



## normancha

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you, Theyarnlady. I have nothing against acrylics, per se... I just find that they are very misunderstood AND I also think that wools are often misunderstood.
> 
> I am knitting a scarf for my daughter right now using Plymouth Encore Coffee Beens yarn. It is 75% acrylic and 25% wool. I let her pick anything she wanted and she liked this... She is a teenager and the scarf will likely get lost at the bottom of her locker, left at a friends house or worse... So the yarn she chose is probably a good bet. It IS one of the nicer acrylics I have come across.
> 
> I have never purchased Red Heart because I can just tell from looking at it on the skein that it doesn't look like something I would enjoy working with. On the same note, I have never purchased Lion Brand Fisherman's Wool for the same reason... The look and feel doesn't appeal to me.


Amy, Red Heart and Lion Brand has wonderful yarns made with wool and acrylic, not onjly the acrylic super saver, and Berroco, Plymouth Yarns and Classic Elite also have acrylics.


----------



## larlie

courier770 said:


> Felting is a process that generally involves yarns that are mostly animal fibers AFTER they have been spun and knitted/crocheted. I'm not aware of any process to felt fibers before spinning. Carding does not cause felting.


True - my understanding is that it is lots of agitation which causes wool to felt. Even my spinning efforts, ordinary as they are, have never caused wool to felt.

:roll:


----------



## courier770

It's not truly agitation, I used to think that too...it's friction. Friction plays the largest part in felting. I can "swish" non super wash wools in a basin with my fingers...hand agitation if you will and felting will not occur...now if I throw in some items that will rub against the garment/item..that's a different story. 

The best felting results come from having good items for "friction"...old jeans, tennis balls...even washable tennis shoes work well.

There are a lot of sheep ranchers where I live. Nothing is more enjoyable to see than freshly shorn sheep. They are so playful, happy to be rid of their winter coats. It always cracks me up to see them running around, jumping and playing.


----------



## normancha

kaixixang said:


> I did not know there were scented cottons...thread or wool!?? I can make sure that I have a 12 hour anti-histamine before I go shopping for them!
> 
> Mirium - You did your best to simplify the explanations on static and the like. At least I got the gist. <G>


Yes, there are cotton yarns that are scented. Recently, I was making dishcloths for a friend, using Sugar and Cream cotton, and I was having problems breathing and sneezing a lot. I could smell lavender and did not know where it was coming from, then I saw at the right hand side of the label "Scented" written. Artificial lavender scents are one of the most toxic chemicals, and so is the one that smells like orange. I have lavender and many other flowers in my garden, and I don't get allergies from them, but perfumes that smell like flowers, or oranges, can send me to the emergency room. My Doctor told me that my problem goes beyond an allergy, and it is more a chemicals intolerance. I've seen other yarn brands advertised in craft magazines and catalogs as being "nicely scented".


----------



## ethgro

I read a very experienced knitter's blog where she had tried to felt a hat by boiling it on the stove. Didn't do a thing. It was a 'duh' moment for her when she realized that it needed friction to felt. Keep trying educate them Courier.


----------



## larlie

courier770 said:


> It's not truly agitation, I used to think that too...it's friction. Friction plays the largest part in felting. I can "swish" non super wash wools in a basin with my fingers...hand agitation if you will and felting will not occur...now if I throw in some items that will rub against the garment/item..that's a different story.
> 
> The best felting results come from having good items for "friction"...old jeans, tennis balls...even washable tennis shoes work well.
> 
> There are a lot of sheep ranchers where I live. Nothing is more enjoyable to see than freshly shorn sheep. They are so playful, happy to be rid of their winter coats. It always cracks me up to see them running around, jumping and playing.


Friction with rubbing - true, forgot the need for the tennis balls or whatever. Can remember a you-tube where a woman was supposedly demonstrating felting in bucket of water and only using her hands but didn't show result - guessed at the time, it didn't work, despite the prolonged effort.

:thumbup:


----------



## Sherry1

I've read that, when washing a fleece, they often use hot water because it tends to be greasy. So I wonder if using cool water on the finished product is just the default mode. How many times do you see something in he store that says dry clean only but you know, with care, that you could wash that item and spare yourself the chemicals.
When you felt something you always put it in the washer with something else like an old pair of jeans just for the friction. You have to be careful of throwing an old towel in with the felting because of the lint. I felted a charcoal grey purse with a blue towel and the lint felted right in. It wasn't too much and actually looked ok in this case but could be a problem depending on the project.


----------



## courier770

For felting, I use a small tubed, counter top washer. Between the small tub and items I add for friction it works much better than a regular washing machine. I add tennis balls...some with a hole poked in them so that they don't just "float" on top, some dryer balls, a pair of old sneakers and a pair of jeans with more holes than the best swiss cheese..it works well. 

There seems to be this "myth" that one needs boiling hot water to felt and an ice cold rinse..not true, friction is more important.

Sometimes dry cleaning IS better, depending on the fabric. Dry cleaning has made significant advances in recent years with less chemicals being used. 

I remember the amount of dry cleaning my mother used to take to the local dry cleaners, on a weekly basis. Most people don't use dry cleaners that often but at times it's a good idea. Costly clothing items (expensive suits, coats, furs) are too easy to ruin and too expensive to replace with home experiments.


----------



## elly69

normancha said:


> Amy, Red Heart and Lion Brand has wonderful yarns made with wool and acrylic, not onjly the acrylic super saver, and Berroco, Plymouth Yarns and Classic Elite also have acrylics.


 So is red heart super saver acrylic? not wool? and would it be equivalent to aran or 10ply? Have a pattern using it on 5mm/US9 needles and we don't have it here
:lol: :lol:


----------



## blessedinMO

AmyKnits said:


> Giggle, giggle!


Is it so hard for you to understand that some of us poor dumb souls are not able to live with wool?


----------



## Sherry1

courier770 said:


> For felting, I use a small tubed, counter top washer. Between the small tub and items I add for friction it works much better than a regular washing machine. I add tennis balls...some with a hole poked in them so that they don't just "float" on top, some dryer balls, a pair of old sneakers and a pair of jeans with more holes than the best swiss cheese..it works well.
> 
> There seems to be this "myth" that one needs boiling hot water to felt and an ice cold rinse..not true, friction is more important.
> 
> Sometimes dry cleaning IS better, depending on the fabric. Dry cleaning has made significant advances in recent years with less chemicals being used.
> 
> I remember the amount of dry cleaning my mother used to take to the local dry cleaners, on a weekly basis. Most people don't use dry cleaners that often but at times it's a good idea. Costly clothing items (expensive suits, coats, furs) are too easy to ruin and too expensive to replace with home experiments.


I do agree with you about taking suits, etc. to the dry cleaner. I was thinking more along the lines of when my girls were teens and they'd buy their own clothing. I wish I had a dime for all the "dry clean" only items they had. All survived the delicate cycle just fine.

My mom took lots to the cleaners as well. Most of our clothes back then were made of wool for winter. I also remember how much she ironed. So much was 100% cotton and no permanent press.


----------



## normancha

elly69 said:


> So is red heart super saver acrylic? not wool? and would it be equivalent to aran or 10ply? Have a pattern using it on 5mm/US9 needles and we don't have it here
> :lol: :lol:


Yes. 100% acrylic. And it makes wonderful hats, scarves, shawls, afghans, and whatever one wants to make, especially for someone that can't wear wool. From Red Heart, I like all their Boutique line, like Changes, Midnight, Magic, etc.


----------



## mary139

Bubbyof4 said:


> ahh, but have you tried Verdant Gryphon, or Cephalopod? you are a lucky American because the Canadian postal ratescand shipping costs are more than sensible. I have never experienced such luxury as these sister shops' yarn, and often they will readjust their shipping rates. they have a wool winding service and I have had to speak and email them on certain occasions because we have a couple of different addresses depending on the time of the year...they are friendly, professional and very fair. the colors are as vivid as they show them to be and 750 yds of their Mithril laceweight for $22.50 is a fair price, doncha think? cascade yarns are my go to yarns, and now and then knitpicks. also, Little Knits is good, but shipping is high, so sometimes a few of us do a group order...try 'em all, but VG gets my vote far and above! happy knitting!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Verdant Gryphon yarn is wonderful to knit with and the colors are beautiful.


----------



## galaxycraft

elly69 said:


> So is red heart super saver acrylic? not wool? and would it be equivalent to aran or 10ply? Have a pattern using it on 5mm/US9 needles and we don't have it here
> :lol: :lol:


Red Heart Super Saver 100 % Acrylic -- http://www.redheart.com/yarn/super-saver-regular
US - #4 Medium Worsted
UK - Aran
Australia/NZ - 10 Ply


----------



## mary139

mirium said:


> I have scientific training - enough to understand many scientific jokes, anyway -- and I confess I was involved in a lawsuit over those plastics catalysts, so I know more about them than any reasonable person would want to. But being able to laugh at more jokes has always been a major motive for learning stuff as far as I'm concerned. Glad you liked it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

How to felt - Article in Knitty
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter03/FEATfelthis.html

Machine Felting
http://www.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/machine-felting/

Hot water (your hot water tank temp is fine), cold water rinse.


----------



## Nanny Mon

wyldwmn said:


> So, I just thought of something. If wool WAS itchy, then wouldn't we be seeing all the lambies and sheepies scratching themselves out in the pastures all day long?


----------



## AnjiCat

sockit2me said:


> Please read this :http://www.army.mil/article/72414/


Very interesting, TYVM for sharing


----------



## blessedinMO

Quick question. If I lie and say wool ISN'T itchy to me, would that help?


----------



## kmckinstry77

AmyKnits said:


> When discussing allergies in children, my allergist described disposable diapers as a "sack of nasty chemicals that Mom's put right up against baby's bare skin".... She says that Mom's who claim their babies have frequent diaper rashes are actually battling chemical sensitivities.
> 
> They try to make the diapers "breathable" now, so it's not a stretch to imagine the chemicals may irritate.
> 
> I used cloth diapers for my children and never saw a diaper rash... One of the babies i babysat had to have vaseline or ointment applied at EVERY diaper change to protect his bottom from "diaper rash". Is there something to it?! I'm not sure, but I will encourage my children to use cloth diapers on their children (someday) for this plus several other reasons.
> 
> I try not to get carried away with these decisions as it isn't possible to avoid all chemicals, etc. but using cloth diapers is much less expensive as well. It's sort of a no brainer to me!


Hi! My mom used only cloth diapers on me. She calls the plastic ones "laziness" & does have reservations about the chemicals, filling up dumps with them, etc... 
I'm still alive. Of course, I also *never* used a car seat & didn't even use seat belts until I was... hmm, not sure... I think I was around 8, though. I think that's about when the law went into effect...


----------



## AmyKnits

blessedinMO said:


> Quick question. If I lie and say wool ISN'T itchy to me, would that help?


Quick answer... If you don't get the point of this topic and conversation after 34 pages, I am quite sure you never will.....

Or, perhaps you just read the post and commented without reading the entire 34 pages. If that is the case, you might want to take the time to read.. or not... there is a whole host of interesting information on these pages about acrylics, wool and everything in between.

My apologies to you as you seem to be offended by this topic and post. That was not my intent. My intent was to dispel some of the major misconceptions regarding some of the fibers we use every day.

Not every post on KP is for every person. If you are not enjoying this topic and discussion, you are entirely free to move on to another. If you have something constructive to add... please do.

Sarcastic and negative comments are counterproductive to what most of us are actually doing here on KP... learning by sharing with our fellow knitters.


----------



## AnjiCat

I consider myself lucky that most of my allergens are easily avoided and wool is not one them but here's a relevant anecdote.

About a year ago, a friend of mine was having a clear out and had decided she needed reduce her stash. She had some yarn in a beautiful shade of forest green that she'd had knocking around for ages and decided she had to either use it or re-home it, but no time at that point for a knitting project. I offered to knit something for her using her yarn so that achieved her mission.

She rang me a couple of days latter to check the fiber content of the yarn as she said she was allergic to wool. I checked the bands, 100% acrylic, so everything OK and I proceeded. 

I made the shawl which she loved when she received it. A few months later when I was visiting she said she had a confession to make. She said she'd washed it with several different detergents and conditioners and was really sorry she couldn't wear it because it was too itchy. She was genuinely distraught that she was unable to wear it after I'd put in so much effort.

Since then she has done some experimenting and it turns out she isn't allergic to wool but is hypersensitive to the textures of yarns regardless of source.

Thank you Amy and all the other posters who have contributed valuable insights, experiences, opinions and links. :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## soc

sockit2me said:


> soc: Why is stating a FACT that acrylic is "plastic" irratating ??
> "Plastic" means something that was molded. The topic was actually about wool, which is grown, carded, spun, maybe dyed, processed....etc. BUT never molded !! Just a fact.


Actually, "Plastic" means that the molecular structure allows it to take on many forms.

The word has degenerated to mean something icky and "unnatural."

Glass is "plastic."

I was just observing that Amy's use of the word plastic and likening all plastics as kitchenware seemed to bring on a lot of not particularly nice discussion.

You can make fibers out of all kinds of things: some vegetable, some animal, some synthetic, some from metals, and some from "stone" 
(asbestos).

I myself am just tired of seeing conversation threads break down over whether or not someone should have used one particular fiber or another when the question was not about "woulda, coulda, shoulda."


----------



## Bunbun

I just finished my teapot cozy of the Cascade 220 and last night threw it in the washer with my jeans and it felted beautifully. I was really concerned, I had knitted the darn thing according to the directions but the shape was so strange I thought there had to be a mistake in the directions but when it felted it became the shape it was supposed to be. It was weird looking at the finished knitted product then the finished felted product. I'm happy as a lark and I see more Cascade "in my future" LOL
If it doesn't sell, then the 40+ teapots in my collection might just end up with their own felted cozys.

Curious, if I want to felt another pattern, not stated for felting, HOW? Would I have to add more stitches in both directions to allow for the shrinkage?


----------



## sockit2me

soc : Just a note: Acrylic is an "extruded" fiber...the filaments are manufactured by chemical and mechanical processes. Wool is a natural fiber...the filaments are produced by a sheep. The molecules of wool are not changed when they are spun into yarn.


----------



## AmyKnits

Soc... Forgive me, but I am honestly confused by your comments. Acrylic IS plastic. Just as Tupperware, water bottles and many other things we use on a daily basis are made from. Personally the word plastic is not at all negative to me as I use plastic of all forms and type in my daily life.

If you feel that that using plastic fibers are "icky" and unnatural, then you have many other alternatives to choose from such as wool or cotton or a whole host of other fibers we have to choose from.

Lots of knitters are perfectly happy using acrylics (as I am using on MY current project). The point if this post is that knitters frequently misunderstand what the fibers they are using ARE made from and what to expect and not to expect from them as far as performance.

I am sure there are others who may feel using fibers from a farm animal that lives outdoors and does not receive a bath it's entire life to be "icky" as well. 

Woulda, shoulda, coulda are lessons we all learn from experience, trial and error as well as education. Much of the information I have learned about fibers comes from being right here on KP.

You should enjoy using the fibers that are right for you, your project and your budget. If you feel plastic is "icky", you are under no obligation to use it for knitting.


----------



## blessedinMO

AmyKnits said:


> Quick answer... If you don't get the point of this topic and conversation after 34 pages, I am quite sure you never will.....
> 
> Or, perhaps you just read the post and commented without reading the entire 34 pages. If that is the case, you might want to take the time to read.. or not... there is a whole host of interesting information on these pages about acrylics, wool and everything in between.
> 
> My apologies to you as you seem to be offended by this topic and post. That was not my intent. My intent was to dispel some of the major misconceptions regarding some of the fibers we use every day.
> 
> Not every post on KP is for every person. If you are not enjoying this topic and discussion, you are entirely free to move on to another. If you have something constructive to add... please do.
> 
> Sarcastic and negative comments are counterproductive to what most of us are actually doing here on KP... learning by sharing with our fellow knitters.


I am not the least bit offended, ma'am, and I understand everything you say, and I am not trying to be smart or sarcastic, but the fact remains that lamb's wool of any sort makes me itch.


----------



## AmyKnits

My mistake, blessedinMD I thought the comment calling yourself a "poor dumb soul" was sarcasm. It is never too late for anyone to learn if they have the desire.... 

I was referring to the following comment you made....

"Is it so hard for you to understand that some of us poor dumb souls are not able to live with wool?"

I am glad you were not offended. I am truly sorry you feel that way about yourself.


----------



## Hilary4

soc said:


> Glass is "plastic."


Glass is not plastic:
Things You'll Need

Silica sand (silicon dioxide)
Sodium carbonate (soda)
Calcium oxide (lime)
Other oxides and salts (e.g., magnesium oxide, aluminum oxide, iron oxide, magnesium oxide or sodium or calcium salts &#150; optional)
Lead oxide (optional)
Heat-resistant crucible, form or hollow tube
Glass kiln or furnace

Not a petrochemical in sight!!!


----------



## galaxycraft

Hilary4 said:


> Glass is not plastic:
> Things You'll Need
> 
> Silica sand (silicon dioxide)
> Sodium carbonate (soda)
> Calcium oxide (lime)
> Other oxides and salts (e.g., magnesium oxide, aluminum oxide, iron oxide, magnesium oxide or sodium or calcium salts  optional)
> Lead oxide (optional)
> Heat-resistant crucible, form or hollow tube
> Glass kiln or furnace
> 
> Not a petrochemical in sight!!!


Maybe soc was thinking of plexiglass (or maybe fiberglass :?: ).


----------



## sockit2me

Merriam-Webster definition of "plastic":

1 : formative, creative <plastic forces in nature>
2 a : capable of being molded or modeled <plastic clay> 
b : capable of adapting to varying conditions : pliable <ecologically plastic animals>
3 : sculptural
4 : made or consisting of a plastic
5 : capable of being deformed continuously and permanently in any direction without rupture
6 : of, relating to, or involving plastic surgery
7 : having a quality suggestive of mass-produced plastic goods; especially : artificial 4 <plastic smiles>
8 : relating to, characterized by, or exhibiting neural plasticity


----------



## CarolBest

mollyannhad said:


> I have found that knitting mittens with acrylic is a bad mistake. Sure they look good, but you get them wet and your fingers freeze! Now WOOL wont work that way. It is very warm even if wet. You dont freeze your fingers. And as for it being itchy--your hands are tough so it wouldn't matter! I have found that wool really does get softer with use!


Thank you for that information. I will make mittens for the winter , and maybe some gloves :shock:. Now I will use wool.


----------



## CarolBest

Thank you for the information. I firmly believed that if I did not wash wool by hand and and dry it flat it would shrink to doll size. I believed that until I tried to felt a hat (sigh).

A friend gave me a mountain of yarn, mostly wool, when her mother died. Some of it is itchy (I don't know its birth date) I plan on dunking it in shampoo and conditioner to see if it becomes user friendly. I fret and stew, trying to find patterns that are worthy of this high-class yarn. Not using yarn because it is too good to use sounds so wrong. Perhaps I will just make patterns that appeal to me and the product will or will  not survive when I release it into the wild.

When I use acrylic, I knit two-purl two or pull through two-pull through two with happy abandon. I buy my yarn by feel, then color, so the things I make are soft.
(BTW Red Heart Supersaver is the best I have found for making toys. It holds its shape._helpful household hint_]

How about that!! I think I am a yarn snob. :?


----------



## DonnaLynne

Great reply Amy, I love all your great information and thank you for sharing your knowledge. 35 pages wow most pages I've seen on a topic. Some people just have their "nickers in a twist" sort of speak! You have more true friends on KP then enemies.
Take care


----------



## soc

Wow, just post a thought about why I think these discussions are becoming so uncivilized, and I get attacked. 

Carry on. I think there are some of us who will not bother to join in a "discussion" if there is no respectful attempt to accept comments. 

BTW, for those who posted things about my posts--- reac them carefully before shooting from the hip. None of the responses are relevant to what I posted or even relate to what I posted.

I will return to just flipping through select subjects. It is too unpleasant to try to join in.

Happy knitting to all.


----------



## cattdages

Ok, as helpful and informative as many of these posts are, it is time for me to un-watch. The sniping is making me cranky. It's time for all of us to remember what we learned in kindergarten 

IF YOU CAN'T SAY SOMETHING NICE (or at least constructive) BEST TO KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT

Or perhaps Mark Twain - "Better to be quiet and be thought a fool than open your mouth and remove all doubt."

Cheers!


----------



## DonnaLynne

soc have you read the last 34 pages, well maybe you should. This is what my comment was about.


----------



## blessedinMO

cattdages said:


> Ok, as helpful and informative as many of these posts are, it is time for me to un-watch. The sniping is making me cranky. It's time for all of us to remember what we learned in kindergarten
> 
> IF YOU CAN'T SAY SOMETHING NICE (or at least constructive) BEST TO KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT
> 
> Or perhaps Mark Twain - "Better to be quiet and be thought a fool than open your mouth and remove all doubt."
> 
> Cheers!


Amen to that. Well said. Ciao.


----------



## wyldwmn

DonnaLynne said:


> Some people just have their "nickers in a twist" sort of speak! Y


Or maybe they're just crabby because their knickers are made from some icky old itchy wool.

:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## AmyKnits

wyldwmn said:


> Or maybe they're just crabby because their knickers are made from some icky old itchy wool.
> 
> :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


Lol.


----------



## AmyKnits

DonnaLynne said:


> Great reply Amy, I love all your great information and thank you for sharing your knowledge. 35 pages wow most pages I've seen on a topic. Some people just have their "nickers in a twist" sort of speak! You have more true friends on KP then enemies.
> Take care


Thank you, DonnaLynne. I cannot relate to getting my "knickers in a twist" about fibers. I am raising four teenagers and one husband.... I have other things to get bent out of shape about... Trust me!


----------



## yorkie1

CHEERS from me too. TA-TA


----------



## elly69

galaxycraft said:


> Red Heart Super Saver 100 % Acrylic -- http://www.redheart.com/yarn/super-saver-regular
> US - #4 Medium Worsted
> UK - Aran
> Australia/NZ - 10 Ply


thank you


----------



## elly69

normancha said:


> Yes. 100% acrylic. And it makes wonderful hats, scarves, shawls, afghans, and whatever one wants to make, especially for someone that can't wear wool. From Red Heart, I like all their Boutique line, like Changes, Midnight, Magic, etc.


thank you


----------



## kittykatzmom

Wool can affect different people different ways. Many years ago I had a wool dress that I loved and it had a full dress lining, BUT I would itch and scratch all day long if I wore it. For that reason I stay away from anything wool. I can just feel a wool garment and start to itch. We are all different and we respond to different materials differently.


----------



## illusionsbydonna

It might not be itchy to you. But if a person has a sensitivity to it, it scratches the beejezus out of them.. If I wear wool around my neck I am scratching myself absolutely raw..


----------



## courier770

The "itch" factor can be due to the quality of the wool too. I find that there's a certain chain store brand of wool that I find so coarse I wouldn't dream of knitting anything with it. 

Not all breeds of sheep are created equal and not all sheep within a breed are created equal or treated equally. The quality of wool that a sheep produces can be influenced by both diet and environment. 

Someone can tell you that they have a show dog..lets say a Siberian Husky...that doesn't mean that it's a quality Siberian Husky or that it is cared for properly. I showed Siberians and saw many a beautiful Black coated Sibe with "reddish" tips to their coat, because the animal was left to fend for itself in the baking sun. One rub of your hand against the coat of such a dog...feels like steel wool or barbed wire. That's not how a Siberian Husky coat should feel. It should be lush, soft and supple. 

Avoiding poor quality wool yarns can be a lesson in trial and error though..but it need not be one that involves great "expense" either. 

Some of us discovered handpaintedyarn.com a VERY reasonably priced, retailer of beautiful alpaca and wool yarns...at lower prices.


----------



## kittykatzmom

The dress I had was purchased at a very nice dress shop - not a cheap dress at all. Still I had problems when I would wear it. I can just get close to wool and I start to itch. Guess I wouldn't make a good sheep farmer.


----------



## courier770

That would depend on the quality of sheep and the quality of care the rancher gives it..sheep are ranched, crops are farmed.


----------



## kittykatzmom

See I didn't know the difference between famed and ranched. Told you I wouldn't make a good sheep person.


----------



## courier770

Anything with 4 legs and a face is ranched...anything that requires harvesting or "picking" is farmed...took me a bit to catch on too.


----------



## digiknit

Hi Amy Dont be put off posting .I really enjoy your comments,research, patterns etc. It makes for a more lively Forum. Dont apologise. I look forward to what you have to say
Love and hugs


----------



## Hilary4

courier770 said:


> Anything with 4 legs and a face is ranched...anything that requires harvesting or "picking" is farmed...took me a bit to catch on too.


A bit of a local terminology thing I suspect - New Zealand has no ranches, but MILLIONS of sheep and lots of sheep farmers.


----------



## larlie

Hilary4 said:


> A bit of a local terminology thing I suspect - New Zealand has no ranches, but MILLIONS of sheep and lots of sheep farmers.


And we Ozzies (Australians) have sheep stations, not ranches. We also have many millions of sheep.

"At the turn of the new century (2000), there were estimated to be 120 million sheep in Australia. Due to the effects of ongoing drought and lower demand for wool due to the wool stockpile, this figure has gradually fallen to the point where there is currently an estimated 100 million sheep in Australia." Courtesy of WikiAnswers


----------



## Nanny Mon

larlie said:


> And we Ozzies (Australians) have sheep stations, not ranches. We also have many millions of sheep.
> 
> "At the turn of the new century (2000), there were estimated to be 120 million sheep in Australia. Due to the effects of ongoing drought and lower demand for wool due to the wool stockpile, this figure has gradually fallen to the point where there is currently an estimated 100 million sheep in Australia." Courtesy of WikiAnswers


Makes me drool, just thinking about all that wool.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

courier770 said:


> galaxy...I'd really appreciate it if you'd take your limited knowledge about our armed forces and apply it to ditch digging and quit hounding me. You're "fly boy" comment clearly shows some envy regarding education and our military. Those who fly do NOT clean latrines!


What is your problem?

When I read the post you seem to be upset about, it sounded to me like she was complimenting pilots.

BTW, I was in the Air Force, and got to do aerobatics in Air Force T-34s. Not only did I do that, but I also got to clean latrines!

I had to take some courses in weather, navigation and theory of flight, but they really weren't hard. And I was a natural. I did some mild aerobatics the first time I flew a plane, and did the pre-flight checklist and took off on my first official lesson.

Check your assumptions.


----------



## Valjean

Loved reading your post Amy,I found it very interesting,a lot of research you have put in,also can't believe you have only been knitting for two years,your work is amazing,keep up the great work with your research into yarns etc......,


----------



## IndigoSpinner

AmyKnits said:


> I couldn't find any information, either... not enough to satisfy my curiosity.
> 
> My daughter and I took a sample of wool, a sample of superwash wool and a sample of acrylic. We used a grill type lighter and waved the flame over each fiber for ten seconds. When I say over, the flame touched the fibers.
> 
> The wool showed no change. The superwash wool slightly scorched and the acrylic burst into actual flames after four seconds.... before the ten seconds were up, we had to extinguish the flame because it was so high. So, to answer your question as a result of my experiment... yes, it burns!
> 
> Obviously, this was a very crude experiment to satisfy my curiosities, but the results were really amazing... amazing enough to convince myself and my daughter to choose wool for baby items.


Wow, Amy!

You certainly answered my question. I guess I just didn't apply the flame long enough. I'm had acrylic melt into little balls, but I never tried to put a flame to a whole wad of it like that!

I think I may have to change my whole viewpoint about acrylic!


----------



## galaxycraft

courier770 said:


> galaxy...I'd really appreciate it if you'd take your limited knowledge about our armed forces and apply it to ditch digging and quit hounding me. You're "fly boy" comment clearly shows some envy regarding education and our military. Those who fly do NOT clean latrines!





lostarts said:


> What is your problem?
> 
> When I read the post you seem to be upset about, it sounded to me like she was complimenting pilots.
> 
> BTW, I was in the Air Force, and got to do aerobatics in Air Force T-34s. Not only did I do that, but I also got to clean latrines!
> 
> I had to take some courses in weather, navigation and theory of flight, but they really weren't hard. And I was a natural. I did some mild aerobatics the first time I flew a plane, and did the pre-flight checklist and took off on my first official lesson.
> 
> Check your assumptions.


Thank you for your service. I salute you.
I will not mention what branch I was in, nor what rank I held, nor the position held; but I am a retired Officer.
Thank you for understanding our military lingo.
Yes, it was meant as a compliment and also a distinction between pilots/aircrew and the Army/Marines ground troops.
Discord between the branches went out many years ago.
We are a more unified military than in past history.
And yes, I pulled my fair share in all duties.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

mirium said:


> Amy, thank you for doing all that research and sharing the results with us! You're absolutely right that the old "itchy" reputation is decades out of date -- those with actual allergies still can't use it, of course, but I hope everyone else will at least try wool yarns. And this comes from someone who also loves synthetic yarns, including acrylics. For those with Fear Of Wool, I hope Amy's information will make you brave enough to expand your horizons -- she's right, there are a lot of skin-friendly, machine-washable, budget-friendly options out there these days. Over the last half century or so, the scientists have been working hard to get rid of problems with Wool-As-It-Was, and IMO they've done a darn good job! There's nothing quite like wool, and if you don't try it you're really missing out on a unique pleasure.
> 
> But with great respect, and in your spirit of providing information, synthetic yarns today are also a lot better than they were a half century ago, and also suffer from a (well-deserved back then) rotten reputation based on what they used to be. (I'm guessing that some negative comments about your first post were reacting to your detour about synthetic yarns, which seemed to me more about the ancient synthetics rather than the modern ones. But I digress.) Those same scientists have been figuring out how to make the stuff do what they want it to, and IMO they've done a darn good job! Just as they did for wool, they found ways to solve many of the problems with acrylics and other synthetic fibers. They used to dump the ingredients in a vat and hope for the best; now, they add catalysts (a particular kind of molecule) and depending on the catalyst, the same ingredients can turn into something stiff like Tupperware or something soft like microfiber yarn -- the catalyst assembles the ingredients in the desired order and 3D shape. That might seem trivial, but the same ingredients end up making a very different product depending on how they're assembled! Think of it as a recipe -- it's like the difference between dumping in all the ingredients at the start and heating it, or being able to add things at the right time and maybe cooking some separately and combining them later. I know my spaghetti turns out better if I cook the pasta and the sauce separately and then combine them, instead of cooking the dry spaghetti in the sauce; those catalysts add that kind of control to how the ingredients for acrylic yarn are "cooked."
> 
> And since I'm on a geekiness roll, fabric softeners don't work by greasing the fibers. (Random thought -- isn't lanolin grease?) Fabric softeners basically battle static electricity, which happens when the molecules that make up everything are fighting over electrons. Fabric softeners are molecules that aren't possessive about their own electrons, so if the fabric has less than it would like to have, the fabric can grab more without a chemical fight -- the fabric ends up contented instead of having electronic cliques form among its fibers and make some bits bunch together and other bits be standoffish, so it's softer. (That explanation would make most scientists scream at what's left out, but I'm trying not to put folks to sleep. You don't really want to hear about quaternary ions, do you?  ) That's also why wiping your TV screen with a dryer sheet often helps it get less dusty between cleaning -- the dust gets the electrons it wants from the dryer sheet chemicals and happily falls off, instead of glomming onto the screen and yelling "I know you have electrons in there! Give 'em up!" in a tiny, squeaky, subatomic voice.
> 
> Hope that was useful to someone, or at least that everyone skipped to the next post before they ended up face down on the keyboard and snoring.
> 
> And Amy, again, thank you for your research report on wool -- I can guarantee that it was more interesting and useful to most than my geekbabble. I hope that you'll continue to provide news we can REALLY use!
> 
> P.S. GO WOOL!


That thing about static was fascinating!

I have done many, many things that scare other people to death, and they don't bother me at all. But I HATE static electricity! It's sudden, it's unexpected, and it's a thousand times worse than others tell me chalk on a blackboard is to them (nope, chalk doesn't bother me, either). I hate it, it scares me, and sometimes makes me scream! I think the aversion to static electricity was given to me to make me understand other who have unreasonable fears. Yes, I know that being scared of static electricity is unreasonable, but that doesn't mean that I can stop being scared.

But that little explanation about how it works makes a lot of sense. I run into a similar situation when working with sterling silver. I can feel it in the hammer when I hit it, and I can see how annealing works. I used to make sterling jewelry, and I can actually feel it in the metal.

So, now I understand better how static electricity works, and that may be the beginning of dealing with it a little better. Understanding has always helped in the past. Maybe this has started an understanding that will be helpful to me.

Thanks!


----------



## IndigoSpinner

ethgro said:


> I put cloth diapers on both my boys and one had rashes (on occasion)and the other didn't. The one that did, is very fair and still 45 years later gets rashes from this and that. The one that didn't has beautiful light olive skin but developed a rash from the sleepers I put him in. Being the winter time, I made him footed bottoms in cotton knit and used a long sleeved T which were put under the cute sleepers. Much later on he got a rash on the bottom of his feet from the white socks I provided him with so I bought 100% cotton crews. He has outgrown all those problems.
> 
> Another thing I have to get off my chest is an ad on TV here is asking for donations of diapers for underprivileged mothers who lack the money to buy them and they don't mean cloth diapers! What is wrong with getting cloth and washing them? Our funds were very tight with the first because my husband was still in school and with the second I used cloth to help save the environment - well, really because I felt they were the best for him.


Let me tell you what is wrong with getting cloth and washing them. When my daughter was a baby and still in diapers, I lived in France, and had the delightful experience (several times a week) of having to wash all those diapers. By hand! No washing machine!

Yes, I'm sure if you're a historian, or if you just think about it for a moment, you'll realize that for most of human history, moms have been washing out cloth diapers by hand.

But it's not fun, I can tell you!


----------



## Caroline Currer

Personally, I thank anyone who goes to the trouble of putting together such a post. It is full of good information. And now I'm on the hunt for some of that Tosh amber. Looks wonderful!


----------



## IndigoSpinner

wyldwmn said:


> So, now I have a question about felting, and it's based on knowing nothing at all about shearing, carding and spinning. I've watched people card wool...does that cause any felting? And are there techniques used for intentionally felting wool before it is spun?


Intentionally felting wool makes felt.

Felt can't be spun.

Spinning fibers consists of two things: drafting (pulling out the amount of fiber you want to spin at any one time), and twisting those fibers. When spinning, these two things are usually done at the same time.

Carding wool doesn't usually cause felting, but it can cause pilling before the fiber is spun.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

Hilary4 said:


> Glass is not plastic:
> Things You'll Need
> 
> Silica sand (silicon dioxide)
> Sodium carbonate (soda)
> Calcium oxide (lime)
> Other oxides and salts (e.g., magnesium oxide, aluminum oxide, iron oxide, magnesium oxide or sodium or calcium salts  optional)
> Lead oxide (optional)
> Heat-resistant crucible, form or hollow tube
> Glass kiln or furnace
> 
> Not a petrochemical in sight!!!


Plastic is made from petrochemicals.

Plastic is also a word that means malleable. In that sense, glass is plastic. It is officially a supercooled liquid. That's why glass that's in historical buildings looks all wavy. It's literally running like water that's in that shape. It's just doing it very slowly.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/plastic

PS Sorry! KP stopped sending me updates on this for some reason, and I was about 10 pages behind and trying to catch up. Somebody else already said this. I didn't mean to repeat anything.


----------



## PaKnitter

grandmann said:


> I might add when buying wool at your big box stores make sure you read the label. Amy posted a skein of Martha Stewart yarn but if you read the label it says 65% Acrylic and 35% Wool. I thought one time I was buying wool when I got home it had more acrylic in it than wool. I do use wool blends sometime but I do prefer the natural fibers. By knitting with the natural fibers you can feel the difference.


I agree with this one. Read the labels and you will find many of the wool yarns are mostly acrylic with little wool.


----------



## Bombshellknits

When I look at yarns and take a skein of wool, no matter if it's superwash or whatever, I rub it on my neck. 99% of the time it feels scratchy to me. And my neck gets blotchy. 

I have used acrylic that is made from recycled plastic bottles. I kind of like it, and it's really green.

I am a huge fan of alpaca yarn. I also like bamboo. But, most wools just do not work for me. 

Everyone is different. I am olive skinned, but I can be very sensitive to soaps and stuff. I have been told, "You CAN'T be sensitive to stuff. You have dark skin". That's so silly!

But, I have to disagree. Wool may not be scratchy to most of you, but, we are all different, and it does get itchy on me. It just takes an hour. Even my lovely cashmere sweaters itch after an hour.


----------



## Bombshellknits

PS; Amy, you information was very good, and very interesting.


----------



## Knitophile

AnjiCat said:


> I consider myself lucky that most of my allergens are easily avoided and wool is not one them but here's a relevant anecdote.
> 
> About a year ago, a friend of mine was having a clear out and had decided she needed reduce her stash. She had some yarn in a beautiful shade of forest green that she'd had knocking around for ages and decided she had to either use it or re-home it, but no time at that point for a knitting project. I offered to knit something for her using her yarn so that achieved her mission.
> 
> She rang me a couple of days latter to check the fiber content of the yarn as she said she was allergic to wool. I checked the bands, 100% acrylic, so everything OK and I proceeded.
> 
> I made the shawl which she loved when she received it. A few months later when I was visiting she said she had a confession to make. She said she'd washed it with several different detergents and conditioners and was really sorry she couldn't wear it because it was too itchy. She was genuinely distraught that she was unable to wear it after I'd put in so much effort.
> 
> Since then she has done some experimenting and it turns out she isn't allergic to wool but is hypersensitive to the textures of yarns regardless of source.
> 
> Thank you Amy and all the other posters who have contributed valuable insights, experiences, opinions and links. :mrgreen: :thumbup:


A lot of people equate itchiness to an allergy. The only way one can know if one has an allergy to something is to be tested by an allergist. Otherwise it is itchy wool or itchy acrylic or itchy whatever else that is causing the problem. However, itchiness can be a symptom of an allergy. It is not, however, a diagnosis.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

I'm very late to this thread, but want to thank you Amy, for your wisdom and excellent discussion about wool and yarn in general.


----------



## beadness

AmyKnits said:


> I find that on MANY, MANY posts, knitters make comments about all types of fibers that simply are untrue or "older information".
> 
> As I said.... I am VERY interested in learning about ALL types of fibers from acrylic to wool to cotton and everything in between.
> 
> The most important is that we are all knitting with all the "facts" about these fibers so that we can make the best decision for what we are knitting.
> 
> I honestly do not see how dispelling common concerns about fibers and some of the comments and concerns that are made here every day can be taken as causing conflict.


I, for one, think mwatpon's response was totally uncalled for. Amy, I totally appreciate your giving your opinion on this subject. The way you have presented your "story" is perfect, especialy with pictures and descriptions of what each yarn is and why you like it. There is no way I can knit as much as you do, I would like to but don't have the time, so to have someone as interested in doing the research and sharing results put up a post like this is such a great service to us all.

I also have allergies and am sensitive to many things but can easily wear these new wools. Wearing acrylic is like wearing a plastic bag and especially as we get older and need to regulate our body temperature, natural fibers are much more comfortable and pleasant.

Perhaps the "rub" on this subject is that some want to defend their acrylic because of it's affordability. There are plenty of expensive acrylics out there that are no better than the inexpensive ones. And, there are plenty of inexpensive wools, wool blends, superwash fabrics and other blends that are as affordable as middle of the line acrylics. The real information here is that wrapping oneself in a flammable material is neither comfortable nor safe. And please never get on a plane wearing plastic.

Amy, please continue your research and add to your list as often as you like. I love seeing what you knit and hearing about your experience with each type of yarn.


----------



## Mercygirl76

I have a question and hope it isn't perceived wrongly, but truly curious: I love wools, but there are some wools that are scratchy and feeling them rubs me the wrong way (pun intended). But I LOVE the feel of wool /silk and wool/angora. Both are soft and supple with no scratching. For those of you that break out with rashes from the scratchiness of wool, how do you react to the blends? Do the wool fibers in a blend still cause you irritation? Those of you that are allergic, I assume you break out with ANY blend of wool.

Most gifts I knit are wool blends because I don't always know if the recipient has sensitivities to 100% wool. I have assumed that the blends would not irritate. After reading this thread, I'm not so sure .

For the spinners here, why does the silk soften the feel of the wool? Pure silk on a cone is pretty hard -- more like string. Does it wok to tie down the wool fibers?


----------



## painthoss

wiremysoul said:


> Boys smell, IMO. LOL. Maybe it's the testosterone or other pheromones.


Nah. It's the cooties. 
:lol:


----------



## momskii

beadness said:


> I, for one, think mwatpon's response was totally uncalled for. Amy, I totally appreciate your giving your opinion on this subject. The way you have presented your "story" is perfect, especialy with pictures and descriptions of what each yarn is and why you like it. There is no way I can knit as much as you do, I would like to but don't have the time, so to have someone as interested in doing the research and sharing results put up a post like this is such a great service to us all.
> 
> I also have allergies and am sensitive to many things but can easily wear these new wools. Wearing acrylic is like wearing a plastic bag and especially as we get older and need to regulate our body temperature, natural fibers are much more comfortable and pleasant.
> 
> Perhaps the "rub" on this subject is that some want to defend their acrylic because of it's affordability. There are plenty of expensive acrylics out there that are no better than the inexpensive ones. And, there are plenty of inexpensive wools, wool blends, superwash fabrics and other blends that are as affordable as middle of the line acrylics. The real information here is that wrapping oneself in a flammable material is neither comfortable nor safe. And please never get on a plane wearing plastic.
> 
> Amy, please continue your research and add to your list as often as you like. I love seeing what you knit and hearing about your experience with each type of yarn.


I agree, Amy please continue, I enjoy reading about all the different yarns


----------



## larlie

Mercygirl76 said:


> I have a question and hope it isn't perceived wrongly, but truly curious: I love wools, but there are some wools that are scratchy and feeling them rubs me the wrong way (pun intended). But I LOVE the feel of wool /silk and wool/angora. Both are soft and supple with no scratching. For those of you that break out with rashes from the scratchiness of wool, how do you react to the blends? Do the wool fibers in a blend still cause you irritation? Those of you that are allergic, I assume you break out with ANY blend of wool.
> 
> Most gifts I knit are wool blends because I don't always know if the recipient has sensitivities to 100% wool. I have assumed that the blends would not irritate. After reading this thread, I'm not so sure .
> 
> For the spinners here, why does the silk soften the feel of the wool? Pure silk on a cone is pretty hard -- more like string. Does it wok to tie down the wool fibers?


There are posters here who could explain better than myself. Here is an interesting article from the internet.

COTTON is derived from a cotton plant. The fibers appear as flat ribbons under the microscope that are slightly twisted. The fabric that cotton produces is soft, absorbs water, and wrinkles easily. Cotton is a fabric that is light and cool.

LINEN is derived from the stems of flax plants fibers are jointed, looks like a miniature bamboo. The fiber is shiny, strong, gets softer with use, absorbs water, and wrinkles easily. Linen gets softer with use and considered a cool fabric for warmer climate.

ANIMAL FIBERS

SILK is from the cocoons of silkworms. The fiber is double strands, smooth, and shiny. The fabric is lightweight but can keep its wearer warm

WOOL is from a sheep. Under the microscope it looks like scaly corkscrews. The fiber is stretchable long lasting, doesn't wrinkle and springs back into shape. Wool easily absorbs water, and soft. Wool fabric is known for its ability to "breathe" keeping wearers warm in the winter and somewhat cool in warmer weather. Wool picks up static electricity easily when rubbed.

SYNTHETIC FIBERS
RAYON is made from wood. The fibers are smooth and glass-like rods, which is easily stretchable. Rayon doesn't wrinkle, is soft and absorbent.

ACETATE is a created from wood. Under the microscope there are grooves that run the length of the fibers. Acetate is soft, smooth, and will melt under a hot iron. It does not absorb water. The fabric is cool

NYLON is derived from coal. The fibers under the microscope are smooth and clear rods. Nylon is shiny, tough, stretchable and melts under a hot iron. The fibers are nonabsorbent, quick drying, and doesn't wrinkle. the fabric is cool but clammy.

ACRYLIC is made from petroleum. Under the microscope the fiber is dog-bone shaped with apparent cut ends. The fabric is lightweight, warm, and quick drying.

POLYESTER is derived from petroleum. Under the microscope the rod shaped fiber looks like nylon but is not clear. The fiber does not wrinkle, is silk-like, strong, and absorbent.

It is the scaley corkscrews which makes spinning wool of any sort easier than spinning silk. SILK doesn't have scales so it slips out of one's hands while spinning. Wool adheres beautifully to itself - because of its scales. Under the microscope, it looks amazing. So, a wool and silk blend will simply for far fewer scales, depending on the ratio of the wool to the silk. As silk is much more expensive than wool, most blends are predominantly wool and thus, for those who have the itching response, probably they would still have much that same response.


----------



## Mercygirl76

larlie
It is the scaley corkscrews which makes spinning wool of any sort easier than spinning silk. SILK doesn't have scales so it slips out of one's hands while spinning. Wool adheres beautifully to itself - because of its scales. Under the microscope said:


> This is exactly the kind of information I was looking for. I know about the structure of wool but wondered if the smoothness of strings of silk being spun with wool help structurally to change the feel as opposed to the silliness of the blends just being a function of percentage of wool to silk. THANKS so much for your insightful answer.


----------



## larlie

I see what you are getting at. I spin a 50/50 blend of silk and wool but the silk is not in strings, it is just blended (carded) with the wool. Does that make sense? Even a 50-50 blend can be tricky to spin for new spinners. I guess one could ply together a silk ply with a wool ply but I although this would give a different look to the yarn, I doubt whether the itchiness factor would be discernibly different.

:thumbup:


----------



## Camacho

Bombshellknits said:


> When I look at yarns and take a skein of wool, no matter if it's superwash or whatever, I rub it on my neck. 99% of the time it feels scratchy to me. And my neck gets blotchy.
> 
> I have used acrylic that is made from recycled plastic bottles. I kind of like it, and it's really green.
> 
> I am a huge fan of alpaca yarn. I also like bamboo. But, most wools just do not work for me.
> 
> Everyone is different. I am olive skinned, but I can be very sensitive to soaps and stuff. I have been told, "You CAN'T be sensitive to stuff. You have dark skin". That's so silly!
> 
> But, I have to disagree. Wool may not be scratchy to most of you, but, we are all different, and it does get itchy on me. It just takes an hour. Even my lovely cashmere sweaters itch after an hour.


Hey, I have sensitive olive skin, too! I scratched holes in a cashmere sweater my in-laws gave me once, and they promised never to buy me cashmere again. However, I have been praying my way through this now that I am knitting for my granddaughter. I actually successfully worked on the merino/silk leggings for over a half hour this morning. Hallelujah.

Love to all of you. I need to sit down with this thread and read it all the way through some time. Things like work are trying to get in the way.


----------



## dlarkin

AmyKnits said:


> I have been on several threads recently where members have asked for help in trying to soften acrylic yarns. Acrylic yarns are made from plastic. The plastic is extruded through a machine to produce the yarn. It is made from the same material as your Tupperware bowl. Can you soften your Tupperware bowl? No. You can melt it to change it's shape... but it will not soften no matter what is applied to it... it is non-porous.
> 
> The only thing that applying hair conditioner or fabric softener to the acrylic will do is to "coat" the acrylic with a greasy film..... just like when you store greasy food in Tupperware and don't wash it very well.... there is a greasy film.... it may make the acrylic FEEL a bit softer, but will be exactly the same when washed again.
> 
> You can put the acrylic into the dryer which will gently "melt" the acrylic... this will result in pilling and somewhat altering the look of your work and your stitches. Some people "kill" their acrylics to make them soft, but that results in SEVERELY changing the look of your knitting... flattening out your entire project... this is a great technique for a few unique projects, but for most of our hand knitting... this is not recommended.
> 
> Wool IS porous... it will absorb water and other products specifically put into wool washes to make them softer and softer with each washing. Most quality wool washes instruct you NOT to rinse the product out of the garment.... this will ensure that the added ingredients to replenish the softness of the wool stays in the wool. Even if your wool starts out soft, it will get softer and softer with each washing.
> 
> Many knitters insist they don't use wool yarns because they are too scratchy. Another reason for not using wool is because they don't want to hand wash their garments.
> 
> I have severe allergies and have very sensitive skin. I have been on several threads discussing the fact that not only some fibers bother my skin, but also many dyes in certain fibers. Wool is porous and will accept dyes very easily... therefore, most often.... considerably less dye is used in producing wool yarns.
> 
> I have only been knitting for two years, but have not YET found any wool I have purchased to feel "scratchy" in the least.
> 
> I wonder if some knitters swear wool is "itchy" when the last time it was they purchased or knitted with wool is..... YES, my Grandmother's knits WERE itchy..... but that was many, many moons ago.
> 
> There have been so many advances in technology that wool can really no longer be known as either "itchy" or hand wash only. Superwash wools are made by either removing the scales from the wool, which renders it incapable of felting. It also removes the scales which are likely to cause itching. The second method for rendering wools superwash is manufacturers applying a light coating to the yarn to prevent it from felting AND protects your skin from feeling the "itchy" scales. This light coating allows the wool to maintain it's breathability and absorbency... your wool will still behave as wool.
> 
> I have used superwash wools for so many baby items that I can no longer count. I use wool for socks, mittens, hats and garments consistently.
> 
> I have only been knitting for over two years, but I have not yet found ANY wool that I have purchased to be like the "old" itchy wool that some of us grew up with.
> 
> There are so many advantages to using wool.... your work will have a wonderful drape AND knit up properly as most patterns are knitted with wools or wool blends. Wool is naturally moisture-wicking... allowing your skin to breathe naturally. A wool sweater will allow your body to regulate it's temperature naturally... keeping you warm AND allowing extra heat to escape. Wool is naturally fire retardant... great for baby blankets and sleeping items. Wool is classic... the look and feel of real wool simply cannot be replicated by machines manufacturing artificial wool "replicas".
> 
> I could go on and on about the beauty and softness of wool, but a photo says a thousand words. Since I started knitting, I have purchased some "favorites".... I have knitted with these wools, washed and worn and have felt heavenly and worked up wonderfully.
> 
> If you THINK wool is "itchy", you haven't purchased wool in a while or are buying the wrong kinds. If you believe wool isn't easy care, you should check out the superwash wools.
> 
> I certainly hope those who keep stating wool is "itchy" or I need my items to be "easy care" give some of these wonderful knitting products a try.... I promise... you won't be disappointed.
> 
> I am on a mission to learn all I can about all types of fibers used for knitting.... Which work best for which items, how they drape, how they wash, how they are dyed. I have found that wool is my favorite fiber to work with... by far. I hope that some of you have learned a bit about wool from this post and will give some of the MANY wonderful wool products a try.


Amy, thanks for the info. I always read your posts and you always answer my questions. You have been only knitting for 2 years?????? Is this a typo? How did you get so good, so fast?


----------



## dlarkin

Who asked you to read it in the first place? AmyKnits provides lots of information and help that most of us like. If you do not like the post do not read it. I checked your messages and on 6-21-13 you made another snippy comment about Amy's post. I think you have a self-esteem problem!


mwatpon said:


> Are you seriously going to start this conversation up again? Do you like to deliberately cause conflict? Stop already with the plastic stuff. You definitely have a self-esteem problem to carry on the way you do. Or....you just have problems.


----------



## -knitter

Jessica-Jean said:


> Is someone twisting your arm to force you to read and comment on this topic?? Perhaps 'tis you who has problems!


Thanks for this, Jessica-Jean! :thumbup:


----------



## spinningjennie

The silk that comes on cones probably has a high twist which makes it feel harsh. Silk that is blended with wool, angora, alpaca etc is comprised of a silk roving and the two are spun together with a much lower twist, thus it does not feel harsh. Also the fibres silk is mixed with have a finer micron, afterall what would be the point of blending such a beautiful fibre with something that is scratchy. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Bombshellknits

Mercygirl76 said:


> I have a question and hope it isn't perceived wrongly, but truly curious: I love wools, but there are some wools that are scratchy and feeling them rubs me the wrong way (pun intended). But I LOVE the feel of wool /silk and wool/angora. Both are soft and supple with no scratching. For those of you that break out with rashes from the scratchiness of wool, how do you react to the blends? Do the wool fibers in a blend still cause you irritation? Those of you that are allergic, I assume you break out with ANY blend of wool.
> 
> Most gifts I knit are wool blends because I don't always know if the recipient has sensitivities to 100% wool. I have assumed that the blends would not irritate. After reading this thread, I'm not so sure .
> 
> For the spinners here, why does the silk soften the feel of the wool? Pure silk on a cone is pretty hard -- more like string. Does it wok to tie down the wool fibers?


For me, angora is one of the WORST! It feels soooo soft. But, about an hour into the wearing, I'm all itchy and blotchy.

But, as many people have said, this does not mean it's an allergy. It just means it's irritating to MY skin. Not necessarily everyone elses.


----------



## AmyKnits

There was one comment that was bothering me as it wasn't yet addressed. I am not going to go back through all 39 pages, but we were discussing that acrylics are not breathable.

A member said that our knitting has "holes" in it.... doesn't that make even acrylic breathable? The answer is no.

Picture wearing a plastic bag and poking holes into the plastic bag.... does THAT make the plastic breathable? No. It just lets a small amount of the heat generated to escape. It does not make it breathable. The acrylic is still going to hold in the heat from your body and not let it breathe as a cotton or wool will.

Yes, I was lying in bed thinking about this topic... not unusual for ME, but I realize it is unusual!

And a huge thank you to all the spinners who joined in. I SAID that I am interested in learning about fibers and am very serious about learning all I can.

It became very clear to me that the spinners of our knitting world are very much aware of the properties of the material they are spinning and learn so much in the process.

I have some knowledge of spinning... having attended a series of classes last winter and have been successful using a drop spindle, kick spindle and spindolyn. I decided to purchase my own spinning wheel and mine will arrive on Thursday thanks to a member here on KP who decided to sell her wheel because she wasn't using it. I TOLD you I was serious! LOL

I am so excited to learn even more about fibers and to spin my own yarn!!!! Thank you all for this wonderful discussion!


----------



## crazyquiltmom

AmyKnits,

You have reminded me that I have to get out my wheel, an Ashford Elizabeth, tune it up, & get to spinning some of the "fuzz" I have stashed, mostly a merino & mohair blend. (I always bought roving, never unscoured fleeces.) I never thought of my yarn as good enough for knitting. And I hate plying. The yarn always is either over or under twisted. :-|

So I have stashes of "fuzz" for spinning, stashes of yarn for knitting, & stashes of cottons for quilting. I need to live another lifetime to use it all! 

I have learned a lot from this discussion. However, I never realized how attached people can be to the fibers they use. I guess it boils down to habit, affordability, the amount of information or misinformation out there about certain types of fibers, & the end user of the finished garment.

I related the story of my coworker who suffered severe burns when her polyester robe melted to her arm because I know acrylics will react the same way. Even if the processes used to produce Tupperware vs. acrylic yarn differ, the basic raw material is the same. That being said, I use acrylics all the time because the people I knit for cannot use anything other than machine washable & dryable.

I do remember how scratchy wool sweaters were. I always wore blouses underneath. Yet, now knitting with the lovely yarns available today, they feel so soft to the touch, so luxurious. I love them for shawls, scarves, fingerless mitts, etc. for my family.

Please keep learning & sharing what you learn with the rest of us. This is a great forum, & we all can learn so much from each other.


----------



## nancyannin

This thread is so timely for me. I've always thought wool was not for me. Now you've tempted me to give the super-wash wools a fair trial. 

I recently purchased (from another KP member) a copy of the book "No Sheep for You" by Amy Singer; and I just started reading it last night. The first few chapters are SO informative about all the different fibers, their pluses and minuses. And they explain how to substitute yarns so that you get the same look and feel of the pattern you want to use. If you haven't read this book, I would recommend getting a copy. I'm definitely referring to this in the future when I purchase yarn. 

By the way, Amy, I was surprised and impressed that you have only been knitting for 2 years. I love some of the articles you've made and displayed for us here. You do beautiful work.


----------



## ethgro

Bombshellknits said:


> When I look at yarns and take a skein of wool, no matter if it's superwash or whatever, I rub it on my neck. 99% of the time it feels scratchy to me. And my neck gets blotchy.
> 
> I have used acrylic that is made from recycled plastic bottles. I kind of like it, and it's really green.
> 
> I am a huge fan of alpaca yarn. I also like bamboo. But, most wools just do not work for me.
> 
> Everyone is different. I am olive skinned, but I can be very sensitive to soaps and stuff. I have been told, "You CAN'T be sensitive to stuff. You have dark skin". That's so silly!
> 
> But, I have to disagree. Wool may not be scratchy to most of you, but, we are all different, and it does get itchy on me. It just takes an hour. Even my lovely cashmere sweaters itch after an hour.


Reminds me of folks who tell me that I Can't be allergic to oatmeal, it is so good for you! Think people, Think!


----------



## blessedinMO

ethgro said:


> Reminds me of folks who tell me that I Can't be allergic to oatmeal, it is so good for you! Think people, Think!


I've been watching this go on for all these days in sheer disbelief.


----------



## firecracker4

I, too, am amazed you've only been knitting for 2 years. You knit beautifully. Whether we can use wool or not, I thank you for all your research and info on it. I've tried a few wool and alpacas but seem to be allergic which I find strange as I have been wearing wool sweaters all my life.


----------



## ethgro

blessedinMO said:


> I've been watching this go on for all these days in sheer disbelief.


Just think of all the stuff that has been shared and learned. I'm grateful and feeling much smarter.


----------



## PaKnitter

blessedinMO said:


> I've been watching this go on for all these days in sheer disbelief.


I can't believe some of the things people believe and say anymore either. It's like logic and common sense flew out the window.


----------



## AmyKnits

ethgro said:


> Reminds me of folks who tell me that I Can't be allergic to oatmeal, it is so good for you! Think people, Think!


We have all stated repeatedly (yes, there are over 39 pages) that itching CAN sometimes be a symptom of a diagnosed wool allergy as well as many other symptoms. A true wool allergy will likely result in a rash that causes itching, irritation of moucous membranes as well as several other symptoms that may or may not be experienced. A true allergy should be diagnosed by a doctor and allergens avoided. TRUE wool allergies are extremely rare... in fact wool is not included in standard "allergy tests" that I must be given each year because of my severe allergies. It is so uncommon that it is not even tested for. That does not mean true wool allergies do not exist, but feeling wool is itchy is NOT a true wool allergy.

Bombshellknits describes a sensitivity to some wools including her cashmere sweaters. She may have sensitive skin which would respond better to superwash wools which have been treated with a polymer coating to protect our skin from the scales coming into contact with our skin... which is often the cause of "itching" in people who are not allergic to wool. She MAY also be allergic to wool itself or dyes in wools or even chemicals in the manufacturing process..... that would need to be determined by an allergist.

Conversely, I myself have been diagnosed by an allergist as having an allergy to one specific type of angora. I do NOT experience itching as a result of coming into contact with that substance. My symptoms include scratchy throat, watering eyes and swelling of my membranes and breathing passages that can be life threatening. No itching involved.

A diagnosed allergy is vastly different than someone who rejects wool just because they THINK it might be itchy or tried ONE type of wool and found it to be itchy or haven't tried wool since their days of wearing a school uniform. This is the type of person I am referring to when declaring "Wool is not itchy".. I have stated repeatedly on this thread that perhaps I should have chosen a more appropriate title. You only have a limited amount of time to change titles and MOST people will read considerably more than just the title to get the proper GIST of the thread.

I would think that people with an actual wool allergy would stay away from wool and wool products.... Just as anyone who has a diagnosed oatmeal allergy would stay clear of eating oatmeal no matter how good it is for you.

No one has said on any of these 39 pages that people with diagnosed wool allergies do not experience itching when coming into direct contact with wool OR that people with diagnosed wool allergies should try knitting with wool. Again, some common sense would be in order when discussing these topics as well as taking time to read more than just the title before commenting.


----------



## AmyKnits

nancyannin said:


> This thread is so timely for me. I've always thought wool was not for me. Now you've tempted me to give the super-wash wools a fair trial.
> 
> I recently purchased (from another KP member) a copy of the book "No Sheep for You" by Amy Singer; and I just started reading it last night. The first few chapters are SO informative about all the different fibers, their pluses and minuses. And they explain how to substitute yarns so that you get the same look and feel of the pattern you want to use. If you haven't read this book, I would recommend getting a copy. I'm definitely referring to this in the future when I purchase yarn.
> 
> By the way, Amy, I was surprised and impressed that you have only been knitting for 2 years. I love some of the articles you've made and displayed for us here. You do beautiful work.


I agree "No Wool for You" is a great resource on fibers and their properties and uses. I own it myself and second that endorsement!


----------



## AmyKnits

crazyquiltmom... I am so excited. The wheel I purchased is an Ashford as well. 

I fully realize that producing actual yarn to knit will be sometime off in the distant future, but I am excited none the less.

I am just concerned that spinning will "cut into" my knitting time which is extremely limited..... we shall see!


----------



## crazyquiltmom

AmyKnits,

That's the problem - prioritizing... 

I have quilting WIP's. My baby, for example will be 15 in a few days. I am still quilting her baby quilt! It's a good thing I did NOT choose nursery prints.

And the knitting WIP's... Kate Atherley's Tardis Shawl for my Dr. Who geeky daughters, Le Weekend Shawlette in purples for the soon to be 15 year old, the Holden Shawlette... And I just ordered & received from Knit Picks Wool of the Andes Superwash for the soon to be 15 year old who admired Ginny's Cardigan from the Unofficial Harry Potter Knits.

Spinning is a soothing activity once you get the rhythm down.


----------



## AmyKnits

crazyquiltmom said:


> AmyKnits,
> 
> That's the problem - prioritizing...
> 
> I have quilting WIP's. My baby, for example will be 15 in a few days. I am still quilting her baby quilt! It's a good thing I did NOT choose nursery prints.
> 
> And the knitting WIP's... Kate Atherley's Tardis Shawl for my Dr. Who geeky daughters, Le Weekend Shawlette in purples for the soon to be 15 year old, the Holden Shawlette... And I just ordered & received from Knit Picks Wool of the Andes Superwash for the soon to be 15 year old who admired Ginny's Cardigan from the Unofficial Harry Potter Knits.
> 
> Spinning is a soothing activity once you get the rhythm down.


Since I am raising four teenagers myself.... "soothing" is the perfect type of activity for me!

I have been told that drinking is also recommended and helpful for those in my situation as well. I don't care for the taste of alcohol, so I believe spinning will be PERFECT for me! Lol

Enjoy your weekend and your family!


----------



## crazyquiltmom

Spinning will become an addiction similar to adding yarn to your stash.

I have 5 kids, 4 still at home so I know all about adolescent angst.

Hope your weekend is peaceful.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

crazyquiltmom said:


> AmyKnits,
> 
> You have reminded me that I have to get out my wheel, an Ashford Elizabeth, tune it up, & get to spinning some of the "fuzz" I have stashed, mostly a merino & mohair blend. (I always bought roving, never unscoured fleeces.) I never thought of my yarn as good enough for knitting. And I hate plying. The yarn always is either over or under twisted. :-|
> 
> So I have stashes of "fuzz" for spinning, stashes of yarn for knitting, & stashes of cottons for quilting. I need to live another lifetime to use it all!
> 
> I have learned a lot from this discussion. However, I never realized how attached people can be to the fibers they use. I guess it boils down to habit, affordability, the amount of information or misinformation out there about certain types of fibers, & the end user of the finished garment.
> 
> I related the story of my coworker who suffered severe burns when her polyester robe melted to her arm because I know acrylics will react the same way. Even if the processes used to produce Tupperware vs. acrylic yarn differ, the basic raw material is the same. That being said, I use acrylics all the time because the people I knit for cannot use anything other than machine washable & dryable.
> 
> I do remember how scratchy wool sweaters were. I always wore blouses underneath. Yet, now knitting with the lovely yarns available today, they feel so soft to the touch, so luxurious. I love them for shawls, scarves, fingerless mitts, etc. for my family.
> 
> Please keep learning & sharing what you learn with the rest of us. This is a great forum, & we all can learn so much from each other.


From what you're saying about your yarn, plying will probably fix 90% of it! It will even out under or over twist, and it will (if done right) give you a stronger, loftier, nicer yarn. Plying takes much less time than the original spinning, and really gives you a finished, professional product that you'll love to spin.

I really recommend that you try it!


----------



## IndigoSpinner

AmyKnits said:


> crazyquiltmom... I am so excited. The wheel I purchased is an Ashford as well.
> 
> I fully realize that producing actual yarn to knit will be sometime off in the distant future, but I am excited none the less.
> 
> I am just concerned that spinning will "cut into" my knitting time which is extremely limited..... we shall see!


Actual yarn to knit with will be in the very near future if you do much spinning when you get the wheel. It may seem slow when you begin, but when I spin, my wheel _flies!_ And plying is even quicker!

It usually takes me a _lot_ less time to spin the yarn for a project than it does to knit that project. As a beginner, you'll be slower, but you'll soon gain speed.


----------



## crazyquiltmom

I have tried plying. I wonder if a tensioned lazy kate might help. My Ashford came with a horizontal lazy kate that is not tensioned.

I think a part of my problem has to do with my treadling while plying & keeping the motion steady, i.e., neither too fast nor too slow & with a smooth motion.

I do love spinning singles, however.


----------



## AmyKnits

lostarts said:


> Actual yarn to knit with will be in the very near future if you do much spinning when you get the wheel. It may seem slow when you begin, but when I spin, my wheel _flies!_ And plying is even quicker!
> 
> It usually takes me a _lot_ less time to spin the yarn for a project than it does to knit that project. As a beginner, you'll be slower, but you'll soon gain speed.


Sooooo excited! That is encouraging! Thank you!


----------



## kaixixang

lostarts said:


> Actual yarn to knit with will be in the very near future if you do much spinning when you get the wheel. It may seem slow when you begin, but when I spin, my wheel _flies!_ And plying is even quicker!
> 
> It usually takes me a _lot_ less time to spin the yarn for a project than it does to knit that project. As a beginner, you'll be slower, but you'll soon gain speed.


I agree with the 'Plying'. Grab 2,4, or higher strands of the size 10 bamboo and wind ALL onto a central cone. I've only been knitting for 6-8 years...and I'm constantly doing research for even experienced KP members because I know I do NOT know everything.


----------



## larlie

AmyKnits said:


> Sooooo excited! That is encouraging! Thank you!


My first attempt at spinning on a wheel went something like this. Courtesy of my spinning teacher.


----------



## Patii

larlie said:


> My first attempt at spinning on a wheel went something like this. Courtesy of my spinning teacher.


Love it!!!!


----------



## AmyKnits

larlie said:


> My first attempt at spinning on a wheel went something like this. Courtesy of my spinning teacher.


Did you hear me mention before that I am very clumsy?!?!?!? Lol. Can't wait to show my husband and kids this one.... Printing right now!!!!!!


----------



## tvarnas

AmyKnits said:


> Next up is to figure out the difference between mercerized, organic, gassed and Pima cottons... I know relatively little about cottons, how they are produced and the advantages and disadvantages of the many types available! :roll:
> 
> I freely admit that I have tried several cottons to see how they behave, but I really haven't educated myself on the differences.... Yet.


This is easy to find, Amy. When I first came on KP I asked about gassed cotton (I know--heh,heh). It was explained so I decided to research all that you mentioned for my own curiosity. Don't ask me where but I'm sure you won't have trouble searching.


----------



## AmyKnits

tvarnas said:


> This is easy to find, Amy. When I first came on KP I asked about gassed cotton (I know--heh,heh). It was explained so I decided to research all that you mentioned for my own curiosity. Don't ask me where but I'm sure you won't have trouble searching.


Thank you. I know I can look up the differences... someone already generously posted some facts as to the different types of cottons and how some are made.

I find that I have to try them for myself, knitting, wearing and washing before I feel I even have a BASIC understanding of how they work and perform.

Much like when I was a little girl and Mom told me the waffle iron was hot.... I said it didn't LOOK hot... she said "even thought it doesn't LOOK hot, I promise it is".... when she turned her back, I HAD to touch it... still have a scar on my right hand! LOL

That is another knitting "adventure" that I plan to embark upon soon!


----------



## larlie

AmyKnits said:


> Did you hear me mention before that I am very clumsy?!?!?!? Lol. Can't wait to show my husband and kids this one.... Printing right now!!!!!!


AmyKnits - I reckon you will absolutely LOVE your new interest. Goodness, it never is an "interest" because it becomes an absolute obsession which you fall in love with and cannot imagine life without.

And this, from me. Despite listening to all the advice offered me during my 'oops the thread has disappeared down the hole again' period, becoming so disheartened at the beginning, I finally got it. In the early days, I took my wheel into my bedroom with the hopes that I may awake during the evening. So, up I would hop, spin some more - at last, I was in charge of that wretched bunch of animal fluff and was SPINNING.

The spinners 'lolly shop' (with all its alluring potential) is very exciting. I have learned to select bags of fleece with fat creamy staples from a grower who coats her animals very conscientiously (increasing the coat size as they grow, which reduces prospect of any flattened wool), and join in the excitement when they appear in the shop. No straw, seeds, etc just very clean fleece. It can be washed before spinning or spun, as it is termed, "in the grease" and it is a dream to spin. Must shut up now, as spinners love to talk!!!!

Amy, you will LOVE spinning but forget the clock and hoping it won't cut into your knitting time. Spinning takes whatever time it takes - no clock is relevant, when you spin.

And when you start on the colouring of yarn??? Wow. Another opportunity for excitement.

You are in for quite a ride, Amy.

(From someone who was the bottom of the class at spinning and wanted to ring up the teacher to cancel. Took me quite some time as I was told I was "thinking too much". It almost reverses all the skills learned in knitting as you need to cut yourself some slack and laugh at your initial results.)

Sorry for the rant to the non spinners.


----------



## AmyKnits

Larlie, thank you so much for taking the time to add your experience! I am definitely in the "that dang string went down the hole again" phase! In class there were only two orifice hooks and I had to keep asking to have it passed.... I spent the first entire class just "getting going"! 

I might put mine in my bedroom as well... I often can't sleep at night!

Thanks for the encouraging words!


----------



## courier770

Spinning is really not that difficult..though it takes a bit of trial and error...like any hobby. Encouragement from fellow spinners is also very helpful You cannot begin to compare the yarn from a spinning wheel to those that are manufactured at low cost (due to labor costs) in third world countries that often use child or forced/slave labor. What comes off my wheels may not be perfect but child/forced/slave labor is not involved... I do it for the pure joy and nothing else.


----------



## larlie

courier770 said:


> Spinning is really not that difficult..though it takes a bit of trial and error...like any hobby. Encouragement from fellow spinners is also very helpful You cannot begin to compare the yarn from a spinning wheel to those that are manufactured at low cost (due to labor costs) in third world countries that often use child or forced/slave labor. What comes off my wheels may not be perfect but child/forced/slave labor is not involved... I do it for the pure joy and nothing else.


Well observed.

To further add to your thinking here, is that if we spinners are trying for a perfectly even and smooth thread, then we may as well buy commercial manufactured wool. It took me a good while to recognise that.

Our spun thread is unique to ourselves and it is my initial attempts that were so 'character-filled' which elicits the 'that is SO COOL' response from the younger generation. In the end spinning is predominantly self taught, I reckon. Determined personality also helps.

It is often the journey not the destination which gives the most satisfaction.


----------



## courier770

We seem to expect "perfection" from the manufacturing world but few of us can replicate what industry produces, all we seem to do is complain and man are we good at it!

I hear so many complaints about knots, about fiber content and I can't help but think.."if you don't like what's on the market, then spin your own". Though I also hear invalid concerns...regarding local shopping...how walmart is the ONLY retailer available, excuses on "suspect" but not diagnosed allergies. How did our ancestors ever survive? Before Walmart, Joanns, and Michaels..they used their spinning wheels.

I remember a pair of mittens my mother made for me from some pink Angora yarn...lovely and quite pretty. When the palms of those mittens felted I could create some killer snowballs and if the snowball didn't do the job..my wet mitten could slap anyone senseless. I remember whapping a guy with one of those wet mittens...the look on his face was priceless.

The young fellow I beat the snot out of with my felted Angora mittens, he called me when I was hospitalized with throat surgery. I could barely speak above a whisper but he remembered the day I beat the snot out of him with my pink mittens.


----------



## larlie

courier770 said:


> We seem to expect "perfection" from the manufacturing world but few of us can replicate what industry produces, all we seem to do is complain and man are we good at it!
> 
> I hear so many complaints about knots, about fiber content and I can't help but think.."if you don't like what's on the market, then spin your own". Though I also hear invalid concerns...regarding local shopping...how walmart is the ONLY retailer available, excuses on "suspect" but not diagnosed allergies. How did our ancestors ever survive? Before Walmart, Joanns, and Michaels..they used their spinning wheels.
> 
> I remember a pair of mittens my mother made for me from some pink Angora yarn...lovely and quite pretty. When the palms of those mittens felted I could create some killer snowballs and if the snowball didn't do the job..my wet mitten could slap anyone senseless. I remember whapping a guy with one of those wet mittens...the look on his face was priceless.


Big laugh-out-loud to your post, courier. You evidently created your own felting method - whapping and snowball pitching.


----------



## courier770

I think i could have knocked Mike Tyson out with one slap of my felted mittens..than man never would have seen it comming! He can be big and bad but we knitters can be pretty bad too!


----------



## larlie

courier770 said:


> I think i could have knocked Mike Tyson out with one slap of my felted mittens..than man never would have seen it comming! He can be big and bad but we knitters can be pretty bad too!


Many properties has wool. I have it in my roof as a fire retardant and as insulation.

It is also very springy. In my early spinning days, I took my jeep (don't know what it is called elsewhere, but I am from Australia) into the city via train and tram, to the fleece source (Hand Spinners and Weavers). On my return with my lovely stocks of fleece, I stopped off for a quick meal with wool snugly contained within jeep, lidded. Part way through the meal, I glanced at said jeep. The fleece was spilling up and over and high into the shop, looking much like a double icecream cone. I was so embarrassed as anyone looking at it would have ZERO idea as to what I was transporting around town!!!

When I got home I released the bags allowing the fleece to have its way, as I had been advised to do by the sultans of wool who sold it to me. Wool evidently takes no prisoners as well as can be used to effectively deal with bullies. lol Thanks for the lesson!


----------



## courier770

Perhaps it escaped your notice but virtually all vehicles are build by hand or hand controlled robots...get back to me w hen yarn is robot produced and "perfect" in fact get back to me when sheep can produce "perfect" yarn. I'd like to be in on that asap!


----------



## aprilknits

Hey Amy! I want to thank you again for posting this. I recently knit a shawl for a co-worker using wool sock yarn. I hesitated giving it to her because, even though I know that wool is wonderful, I thought she wouldn't like it. Well, after reading your posts and all the positive comments (and putting the negative in the correct compartment in my brain) I gifted her the shawl. I told her it was wool and that some people find it scratchy. She loves it! She pranced all around the office beaming. She wears it everywhere and says she receives all kinds of compliments on it. She came in very unhappy today because she forgot it at home and is feeling the cold without it (it is 60 degrees in our little town in Maine this morning). I know I would've chickened out on giving it to her if it hadn't been for your encouragement. Thanks again!


----------



## CarolD

Well said, Jessica-Jean. I found that remark very rude. Anger management might be in order here.


----------



## Mercygirl76

Bombshellknits said:


> For me, angora is one of the WORST! It feels soooo soft. But, about an hour into the wearing, I'm all itchy and blotchy.
> 
> But, as many people have said, this does not mean it's an allergy. It just means it's irritating to MY skin. Not necessarily everyone elses.


Hi Bombshellknits! My post was incorrect (typing on an ipad, you have to check that it doesn't "correct" for you!!). I meant to type wool/ALPACA not wool/angora. I have not yet knitted (or crocheted for that matter) with angora. I'm concerned about using angora because it comes from rabbits and I sneeze a lot around rabbit fur.


----------



## AmyKnits

Aprilknits... Don't you just feel like a million bucks when someone loves 
your work?!?! ESPECIALLY when they do a dance!

YOU were able to understand the point of my post. MOST people (allergies and sensitivities aside) do not find the new wools to be itchy!

There are so many varieties of wool that are delightfully warm, soft and comfortable to wear it is worth giving some of them a try!  :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76

Question for you spinners out there. Can you please define for us non-spinners that are interested, the differences between what is done with a wheel and with a spindle? Can you ply yarn with a spindle? I understand that you cannot spin as much yarn with a spindle as with a wheel, but can you spin enough yarn with a spindle to create enough yarn for a project like a cowl? Also, can you explain the different types of spindles and how best to use them. Lastly, what is a "whorl" and what does it do??


----------



## courier770

Amy, there seems to be a great deal of misunderstand about wool and allergies that I'm about ready to give up. The best dress I own is a simple little black, silk dress. It was not cheap but it's classic styling has allowed me to wear it for..well more years than I care to admit. Does it need special care...yes. I can opt to have it dry cleaned or "dip" it in suds, dip it in a rinse and hang it on my shower curtain rod and let it drip. That dress hasn't cost me a dime more than a synthetic but it's a classic. I get compliments every time I wear it and comments like "I could never care for silk because it's a high maintenance fabric/fiber". When I turn and say "this dress is over 20 years old and the only thing I've changed is the hemline and the accessories" people "gasp". I've worn it too far too many funerals and I've worn it to weddings. Timeless classics are just that..timeless!


----------



## courier770

The difference between a spindle and a wheel is nothing more than time. What takes hours with a spindle takes minutes on a wheel. That said, spindles are a great way to start spinning. It teaches you some basics about spinning. Pick up the book "Start Spinning" by Maggie Casey. I was advised to get this book when I began spinning with a very "home made" spindle...a dowel...a CD and a hook...I've found t he information in that book to be invaluable. From the first day with that home made spindle until my foot hit the pedal of my first wheel...then my second wheel, this book is never far from either of my wheels.


----------



## Bunbun

when I was a young bride we had a blind lady in our church women's group. Every meeting she would knit and with Angora. She amazed all of us, never a flaw in her knitting and she made sweaters.


----------



## Mercygirl76

courier770 said:


> The difference between a spindle and a wheel is nothing more than time. What takes hours with a spindle takes minutes on a wheel. That said, spindles are a great way to start spinning. It teaches you some basics about spinning. Pick up the book "Start Spinning" by Maggie Casey. I was advised to get this book when I began spinning with a very "home made" spindle...a dowel...a CD and a hook...I've found t he information in that book to be invaluable. From the first day with that home made spindle until my foot hit the pedal of my first wheel...then my second wheel, this book is never far from either of my wheels.


Thanks, Courier!! I will pick up a copy of this book! I'm totally fascinated with the idea of spinning!


----------



## Mercygirl76

Also, Courier, what type of wheel is in your avatar? It is beautiful.


----------



## AmyKnits

Mercygirl76 said:


> Also, Courier, what type of wheel is in your avatar? It is beautiful.


That is an Ashford Kiwi.... Said with confidence as someone who has been looking to own a wheel for over a year now!

I attended a series of spinning classes around this time last year. I believe I could learn just as well from watching videos or the DVD that comes with many books and wheels. The advantage of attending a class... For me and most others.... Is that you get to try a wide variety of models... There are so many different types and trying several helps you decide which kind you like best for you.


----------



## wyldwmn

Mercygirl76 said:


> ... I sneeze a lot around rabbit fur.


I have a question about this because I am curious. A vet told me once that some people who think they are allergic to cats because they sneeze when around them, aren't actually allergic to the fur itself, but rather to the cat's spit that is left on the fur when the cats take a bath. I have always wondered if that is true of other animals, or if they have glands that secrete something onto the fur that is an allergen to humans.

Also, in another vein, in reading the stories about skunked dogs, I was thinking that the skunk's smell is supposed to be a deterrent for predators, and dogs' sense of smell is far keener than that of humans. It makes me wonder with respect to the evolutionary chain that dogs come from some line of beings that aren't deterred by the skunk's smell, evidenced by their delighting in playing with them, picking them up and shaking them, or picking them up and bringing them home (dead or alive). I just wonder how that happened, and think about someone in the UK who commented that they don't have skunks there, which makes me wonder if dogs evolved in places where there are no skunks, and that maybe that's why they aren't skunk predators and therefore not deterred by the smell.

Nobody knows what odd things we all wonder about while we are stitching, eh?


----------



## Mercygirl76

wyldwmn said:


> I have a question about this because I am curious. A vet told me once that some people who think they are allergic to cats because they sneeze when around them, aren't actually allergic to the fur itself, but rather to the cat's spit that is left on the fur when the cats take a bath. I have always wondered if that is true of other animals, or if they have glands that secrete something onto the fur that is an allergen to humans.
> 
> Also, in another vein, in reading the stories about skunked dogs, I was thinking that the skunk's smell is supposed to be a deterrent for predators, and dogs' sense of smell is far keener than that of humans. It makes me wonder with respect to the evolutionary chain that dogs come from some line of beings that aren't deterred by the skunk's smell, evidenced by their delighting in playing with them, picking them up and shaking them, or picking them up and bringing them home (dead or alive). I just wonder how that happened, and think about someone in the UK who commented that they don't have skunks there, which makes me wonder if dogs evolved in places where there are no skunks, and that maybe that's why they aren't skunk predators and therefore not deterred by the smell.
> 
> Nobody knows what odd things we all wonder about while we are stitching, eh?


Very interesting observation and there is probably a lot to it!! I found out from my allergist that I am allergic to cat dander, I break out in hives around my eyes and go into asthma attacks around cats. My allergist says it is their dander, which is just the sloughing off of their skin cells -- kind of like dandruff.

With rabbits, I don't know that I am allergic to them. They just make my nose tickle and cause me to sneeze a lot. My eyes sometimes water around rabbit fur, but I always start sneezing. I think it's the loose hairs as rabbit fur sheds so horribly. I have a similar reaction to large amounts of dust. I just think its an irritation reaction rather than an allergic reaction.


----------



## wyldwmn

Mercygirl76 said:


> ... I found out from my allergist that I am allergic to cat dander, I break out in hives around my eyes and go into asthma attacks around cats. My allergist says it is their dander, which is just the sloughing off of their skin cells -- kind of like dandruff... I think it's the loose hairs as rabbit fur sheds so horribly.


Re: cats, I've heard about cat dander as well, but assumed it was part of the fur, never thought about it being dead skin cells. I think I have been confusing it with down, which is, I believe, a part of the hair or feathers.

Re: rabbits, do rabbits get hair balls like cats?


----------



## larlie

Mercygirl76 said:


> Question for you spinners out there. Can you please define for us non-spinners that are interested, the differences between what is done with a wheel and with a spindle? Can you ply yarn with a spindle? I understand that you cannot spin as much yarn with a spindle as with a wheel, but can you spin enough yarn with a spindle to create enough yarn for a project like a cowl? Also, can you explain the different types of spindles and how best to use them. Lastly, what is a "whorl" and what does it do??


A "whorl" is screwed on to the spool, all of which are threaded on to the "flyer" and then slotted into the "maiden". And, to make things even easier, in its entirety it is called "the mother of all". The whorl carries one part of the belt, the other is attached to the appropriate end of the spool, thus hanging everything together ready for spinning. The whorl may have two or three different groves in it, to enable the tension of the spinning to be altered.

The parts of a spinning wheel have very funny names indeed.

But don't let that put you off. It is the most simple of "technologies" ever - simple but brilliantly effective. It was believed to be invented in the 11th century.

I didn't have much luck with using a spindle - in my five minute lesson on it (lol). Many spinners go straight on to the wheel to learn.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

Mercygirl76 said:


> Question for you spinners out there. Can you please define for us non-spinners that are interested, the differences between what is done with a wheel and with a spindle? Can you ply yarn with a spindle? I understand that you cannot spin as much yarn with a spindle as with a wheel, but can you spin enough yarn with a spindle to create enough yarn for a project like a cowl? Also, can you explain the different types of spindles and how best to use them. Lastly, what is a "whorl" and what does it do??


You should copy this whole post and put it us a new thread. I suspect it's going to get as much stuff posted about it as "Wool is NOT Itchy!"

There is no difference between the plain yarn spun commercially, on a wheel and on a spindle.

Before about 1420, there were _no_ spinning wheels, so all clothing was made from spindle spun yarn or thread. You can certainly make enough yarn on a spindle to knit a cowl. You can spindle spin enough yarn to make a blanket or a tent or a floor-length dress with a 120 inch hem.

There are whole books devoted to explaining all the different kinds of spindles. I couldn't begin to get into that in a simple post.

There are two major classifications of spindles, though. Drop spindles, and support spindles. Some spindles can be used as both. A low whorl drop spindle can have the bottom end set in a bowl so it can be used as a support spindle.

A whorl is the disk (or other part that sticks out) on the spindle. It affects how fast and how long a spindle will spin once it's set in motion. The further out the whorl goes, the longer it will spin. The closer to the center the maximum width of the whorl is, the faster it will spin. Whorls are shaped according to the amount and speed of spin that's best for the kind of yarn they're designed to spin.

If you have a bead whorl spindle for spinning thread, and you want to spin a heavier yarn, you need to get a bigger spindle with a wider whorl. If you shift to a heavier yarn on a spinning wheel, you don't need a whole new wheel, you just need to adjust it differently.

I learned on a Navajo spindle, and just started spinning instantly. I recommend them because they are _very_ easy to learn on, and you can really spin anything from thread to a super bulky singles on them. They can be almost as fast as a spinning wheel.

Oh, and yes, you can ply on them. Some people use one spindle for spinning, and a bigger spindle for plying.

You really need a few books to answer your questions.


----------



## Mercygirl76

lostarts said:


> You should copy this whole post and put it us a new thread. I suspect it's going to get as much stuff posted about it as "Wool is NOT Itchy!"
> 
> There is no difference between the plain yarn spun commercially, on a wheel and on a spindle.
> 
> Before about 1420, there were _no_ spinning wheels, so all clothing was made from spindle spun yarn or thread. You can certainly make enough yarn on a spindle to knit a cowl. You can spindle spin enough yarn to make a blanket or a tent or a floor-length dress with a 120 inch hem.
> 
> There are whole books devoted to explaining all the different kinds of spindles. I couldn't begin to get into that in a simple post.
> 
> There are two major classifications of spindles, though. Drop spindles, and support spindles. Some spindles can be used as both. A low whorl drop spindle can have the bottom end set in a bowl so it can be used as a support spindle.
> 
> A whorl is the disk (or other part that sticks out) on the spindle. It affects how fast and how long a spindle will spin once it's set in motion. The further out the whorl goes, the longer it will spin. The closer to the center the maximum width of the whorl is, the faster it will spin. Whorls are shaped according to the amount and speed of spin that's best for the kind of yarn they're designed to spin.
> 
> If you have a bead whorl spindle for spinning thread, and you want to spin a heavier yarn, you need to get a bigger spindle with a wider whorl. If you shift to a heavier yarn on a spinning wheel, you don't need a whole new wheel, you just need to adjust it differently.
> 
> I learned on a Navajo spindle, and just started spinning instantly. I recommend them because they are _very_ easy to learn on, and you can really spin anything from thread to a super bulky singles on them. They can be almost as fast as a spinning wheel.
> 
> Oh, and yes, you can ply on them. Some people use one spindle for spinning, and a bigger spindle for plying.
> 
> You really need a few books to answer your questions.


Thanks, Lostarts! It is beginning to make sense to me! Courier recommended a book, which I found on Amazon (and in Kindle) and I've downloaded it to begin my education. Eventually, I will end up in a class. I'm lucky in that near where I live is a LYS/spinning shop, "The Sassy Spinster" that offers spinning classes once a month for beginners!


----------



## crazyquiltmom

Mine is an Ashford Elizabeth that I really love. My husband finished it with a dark mahogany stain.


----------



## AmyKnits

crazyquiltmom said:


> Mine is an Ashford Elizabeth that I really love. My husband finished it with a dark mahogany stain.


I am getting soooo excited! Glad to hear that you love yours. I have already been looking into what types of stains/finishes to use on my wheel. Yours looks gorgeous, but I am guessing the photo is BEFORE finishing?!


----------



## crazyquiltmom

Yes. In fact, I am not certain I have a photo of my actual wheel. This one is from the Ashford website.

We lived in Singapore for most of the 1990's. In fact, my almost 15 year old daughter was born there. The point is, we decided while the kids had spring breaks from the American school that we would visit places we'd never be able to afford visiting from the East Coast of the US. Also, because the seasons are reversed in the southern hemisphere & we wanted to get away from Singapores's 24/7 heat & humidity we visited the south island of New Zealand, rented a campervan (like a smallish Winnebago), & drove around to Queenstown. En route, we stopped in Ashburton were the Ashfords are manufactured, a thrill for me.

Super nice people. Bought some greasy, unscoured yarn, an inkle loom, & a small table loom & stand.

In Queenstown, we took the steam boat to the Walters Peak Sheep Station where we watched border collies herding sheep & demonstrations of shearing. It was a very memorable vacation.

I recommend New Zealand as a beautiful vacation place. Plus the people are so nice.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

larlie said:


> A "whorl" is screwed on to the spool, all of which are threaded on to the "flyer" and then slotted into the "maiden". And, to make things even easier, in its entirety it is called "the mother of all". The whorl carries one part of the belt, the other is attached to the appropriate end of the spool, thus hanging everything together ready for spinning. The whorl may have two or three different groves in it, to enable the tension of the spinning to be altered.
> 
> The parts of a spinning wheel have very funny names indeed.
> 
> But don't let that put you off. It is the most simple of "technologies" ever - simple but brilliantly effective. It was believed to be invented in the 11th century.
> 
> I didn't have much luck with using a spindle - in my five minute lesson on it (lol). Many spinners go straight on to the wheel to learn.


You are attempting to describe a "whorl" on a spinning wheel, not on a spindle.

There are two kinds of spinning wheels: spindle wheels, and flyer-and-bobbin wheels.

Flyer and bobbin wheels can be flyer led, bobbin led, or double drive. They are each different, and fairly complicated.

In you're explanation, you've confused different kinds of wheels, and gotten it all mixed up. For anyone who actually wants correct information, please consult a book on different kinds of wheels.

What you call a "spool" sounds like you're talking about a bobbin.

Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## RachelL

Mercygirl76 said:


> Very interesting observation and there is probably a lot to it!! I found out from my allergist that I am allergic to cat dander, I break out in hives around my eyes and go into asthma attacks around cats. My allergist says it is their dander, which is just the sloughing off of their skin cells -- kind of like dandruff.
> 
> With rabbits, I don't know that I am allergic to them. They just make my nose tickle and cause me to sneeze a lot. My eyes sometimes water around rabbit fur, but I always start sneezing. I think it's the loose hairs as rabbit fur sheds so horribly. I have a similar reaction to large amounts of dust. I just think its an irritation reaction rather than an allergic reaction.


A cat breeder once told me that if a cat is washed with Head and Shoulders shampoo, it eliminates the dander.


----------



## wyldwmn

RachelL said:


> A cat breeder once told me that if a cat is washed with Head and Shoulders shampoo, it eliminates the dander.


Doesn't the cat then ingest the perfumes and other stuff in the shampoo?


----------



## RachelL

wyldwmn said:


> Doesn't the cat then ingest the perfumes and other stuff in the shampoo?


Not if rinsed properly.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

If you're allergic to cats, as I am, you're actually allergic to a chemical in their saliva. Because of the way cats groom themselves, it winds up on their skin and fur, so when they shed their fur, the chemical goes with the fur.

If you get in touch with a vet, there is a medicine you can give your cat that will make it stop making the particular chemical that's an allergen. After that, once you've washed it out of their fur, you shouldn't have a reaction to the cat anymore as long as it takes the medicine.


----------



## mavisb

In our Allergy Department, we usually do skin prick testing to dog and cat dander, not the actual fur or spittle.


----------



## greythounds

Right on Jessica-Jean. Amy thank you for the wealth of information. I've learned a lot and will surely use what you have been so kind to put on KP. You are very well spoken have shown restraint in a situation that could have taken a different path. Can't believe you have only been knitting just over two years. Oh how I wish I had the skill level you do. Wore my Village socks last night. Nice and toasty.
Kathy


----------



## Frogsong

Nothing worse than people telling you what you can and cannot talk about... LOL 

Anyway, I agree about the wool. I have highly sensitive skin and I haven't found wool to be itchy at all. I'm a new knitter so I have no experience with "old" wool.


----------



## Frogsong

I signed up for Elann's yarn samples of the month club. If you want to feel some delicious wool and wool blends, it's really worth the $35.00 a year for the membership. Here is this month's sample selection. They are so soft you'd never guess they were wool. Very luxurious.


----------



## kaixixang

Most of my comments about dogs and cats is based on the prick test done in the Allergy clinic.



> Wyldwmn:
> Re: rabbits, do rabbits get hair balls like cats?


From the expert behind me who has raised rabbits  Yes, but not as bad as cats.

Now the none merino sheep wool - it is the prolonged exposure to the worsted weight that I react to. All others - not counting the fur from the rabbit - I haven't reacted at all. This may not be the case if there are extra scents - especially Eucalyptus...not a scent I'd care to experience.


----------



## katmom2

Thank you so much AmyKnits for the wonderful info on wool yarn! I am a fairly new knitter and I don't know much about the different yarns. I don't know anyone around here to talk about knitting or the different yarns that are out there to use. I love Knitting Paradise. I have learned many useful hints from everyone. I have signed up for a knitting course later this fall and am looking forward to it. You have all made me so enthusiastic about knitting!!


----------

